# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Caniche abricot mâle, 14 ans, avant le 26/11 (77)

## estelle

Il se trouve en fourriere région coulommiers 77

il a 14 ans, il faut trouver une solution pour lui !!!! 

Seul les asso peuvent sortir des chiens de fourrière, si vous êtes particuliers et que vous voulez lui offrir une famille, il faut absolument passer par mon intermédiaire
co voiturage ok
don libre car sauvetage
il sera identifié et vacciné

----------

adresse mail ou tel de contact? (autre que mp et sur l'annonce svp)
on peut diffuser?
entente avec chiens, chats, enfants?

mis sur le forum des caniches http://caniche.positifforum.com/les-pri ... .htm#11542

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir, 
j'ai un vieux caniche blanc de 15 ans et 7 mois, qui s'ennuie car il a perdu
son père de 18 ans 1/2 (au départ ils étaient 5) petit à petit leur nombre s'est réduit à 1, les autres sont malheureusement décédés à 10 ans, 13 ans 1/2, 14 ans 1/2 et 18 ans 1/2. depuis la mort de son père snoopy déprime car il avait l'habitude de vivre en groupe. peut-être un compagnon le sortirait de sa tristesse. Je ne travaille pas je suis toujours à la maison.
pouvez-vous me dire l'histoire du petit caniche abricot de 14 ans, est-il malade ? aveugle ? s'entend-il avec les autres chiens ? est-il agressif ?
j'ai 59 ans, et cela ne me dérange pas d'adopter un chien âgé, mais je n'ai pas de voiture. J'habite dans le 76.

----------


## estelle

[email=estellechinchilla@hotmail.com:1btmgg6g]estellechinchilla@hotmail.com[/email:1btmgg6g]

oui on peut diffuser, pour l'entente chien je peux savoir, par contre chat et enfant je ne sais pas

daysie, on peut trouver un co voiturage si vous souhaitez l'adopter

----------


## estelle

ok chiens, il est en box avec d'autres , il est en bonne santé, la fourrière n'est pas sur qu'il ai une super vue mais bon vu son age

----------


## Daysie433

j'ai reçu vos deux réponses, ce petit chien je veux bien l'adopter mais qu'est-ce-que c'est le co-voiturage ? comment doit-on faire pour le recevoir chez-moi ?,  il n'y a pas de chat à la maison, je vis seule avec mon fils de 14 ans 1/2, nous avons beaucoup d'amour à lui donner, ce n'est pas grave s'il ne voit pas bien. vous ne connaissez pas son histoire ? comment s'appelle-t-il ?

----------


## feeling

il faut envoyer un mp à estelle, c'est elle qui gère les adoptions directes par les particuliers pour cette fourrière   ::

----------


## feeling

daysie, je vous ai envoyé un mp, votre messagerie doit clignoter   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

des nouvelles  ????   :hein2:

----------


## Daysie433

je suis en contact avec estelle, je lui ai dit que je voulais l'adopter, attend sa réponse, merci à +

----------


## estelle

normalement le petit bout part chez daysie, il faut trouver un co voiturage

----------


## esiocnarf

il faut faire un post dans covoiturage.. 

mais si vous voulez qu'on cherche un peu.. c'est de où à où ????   :ange2:

----------


## Daysie433

transport de coulommiers dans le 77
à bolbec 76210

----------


## feeling

merci de nous tenir au courant
on attend de bonnes nouvelles   ::

----------


## Daysie433

je n'arrive pas à trouver de co-voiturage, je peux aller le chercher au havre qui se trouve à 20km de chez moi, à la gare. j'ai peur pour ce petit toutou, réponse avant le 26/11, pouvez-vous m'aider, je crois qu'il est au refuge de coulommiers dans le 77

----------


## Pascale80

J'ai fait une demande sur le site de covoiturage :
http://covoiturageanimalier.superforum. ... 5.htm#7769

----------


## Daysie433

merci pascale80, j'ai trop peur qu'il soit euthanasié, j'espère que l'on verra
nos messages
à +

----------


## emily

comme jai propos a estelle je peut allez le sortir de la fourrière vendredi ou samedi prochain..
et le faire raenné dans le 76 le lundi mais il manque un bout de trajet oissel jusqua bolbec  :?

----------


## Daysie433

merci emily, je cherche de mon côté auprès de ma famille pour oissel/bolbec
j'attend une réponse

----------

J'espère qu'il est sauvé ???

Si soucis , l'assos " Rosalie " le prend en fa .

dans le refuge Var  ( 83 ) ou Nievre  ( 58 ) .

----------


## jolivet

si vous ne trouvez pas d'autres solutions, je peux le prendre en charge jeudi ou vendredi dans le 77 et le monter en normandie le lundi 1er décembre... garder ma proposition sous le coude en attente d'une meilleure...  :hein2:

----------


## jolivet

en fait c'est idiot avec le froid qui arrive, si quelqu'un peut me la rapprocher du val d'oise, je peux même la prendre tout de suite

----------


## Daysie433

merci à tous de vous mobiliser pour m'aider, je reprends espoir qu'une solution soit enfin trouvée   pour m'amener ce petit bout.
vous êtes tous formidables. parlez-en à estellechinchilla qui s'occupe de ce refuge.

----------


## Pascale80

Je pense qu'Estelle a réservé le canichou ?

----------


## Daysie433

oui, en principe estelle m'a dit que je pouvais le prendre, mais qu'il fallait trouver un co-voiturage, vu que je n'ai pas  de voiture, merci de vous en inquiéter

----------


## Pascale80

Ce que je veux dire Daisy c'est que si il est réservé à la fourrière, il n'est plus en danger.

En tout cas plus vite il sera sorti mieux ce sera.

----------


## Daysie433

je panique sûrement de trop, mais de voir tant d'animaux abandonnés, avec des maîtres irresponsables, qui ne savent pas assumer leur responsabilité et aussi de voir que dans ma famille ils ne comprennent pas mon acharnement pour sauver celui-ci, parce que trop vieux, la révolte gronde en moi, j'en ai eu 5 (caniches blancs),je les ai assumé jusqu'au bout. Il m'en reste 1 de 15 ans et 7 mois. Tant d'autres qu'on ne peut sauver, quelle injustice

----------

Il faut faire vite , ce  petit chien  est agé et fragile .

----------


## estelle

oui oui il est reservé ne vous inquiètez pas !!!

il peut sortir de la fourrière à partir de mercredi

j'ai qqu'un qui peut le monter d'ici 15 jours mais seulement jusqu'à Rouen ....

----------


## emily

c'est vraiment domage que lon ne trouve pas rouen bolbec  :? 
car vendredi je pouvais allez le cherché et le gardé chez moi.
je recherche tjr   ::

----------


## Daysie433

merci beaucoup de vous mobiliser pour ce pépère et moi aussi   ::   ::

----------


## Lea

Il fait très froid : ce vieux caniche doit souffrir en fourrière    ::  

Avez vous mis une demande de co-voiturage ici ?

----------


## emily

oui un co voiturage de la fourrière a ladoptante

et une autre demande de rouen abolbec au cas ou je vais le cherché   ::

----------


## Daysie433

je voudrais bien que l'on sorte ce petit chien rapidement du refuge, j'ai trouvé quelqu'un qui peut m'emmener soit à oissel, soit à rouen mais seulement le samedi, est-ce que vous pouvez m'aider, merci

----------


## emily

:Embarrassment: k:  j'essaye de voir sa et lui rouvé un acceuil a oissel du lundi 1er dec au samedi 6

----------


## Daysie433

estelle a dit qu'on pouvait le sortir du refuge à partir de mercredi, et moi j'ai trouvé quelqu'un qui peut m'emmener à oissel ou rouen à partir de ce samedi (le 29 novembre), l'après-midi, le + tôt sera le mieux je pense ?

----------


## emily

moi je peut y etre que vendredi puis le gardé chez moi jusqua lundi matin jour ou mes parents reprenne la route pour oissel...

si vus voulez 2jr avant moi impossible il faut trouvé autrement  :hein2:

----------


## Daysie433

comme c'est dommage, la personne qui peut m'emmener ne le peut que le samedi,soit sur rouen, soit sur oissel. il faut vite trouver une autre solution, aidez-nous svp

----------


## emily

pourquoi une autre solution? cela ne vous va pas le 6dec?

----------


## Daysie433

que je suis bête, je n'avais pas compris que le 6 décembre était un samedi, ok pour moi si estelle est d'accord, tenez-moi au courant svp et merci encore, merci pour lui et pour nous

----------


## emily

::  

donc a voir avec estelle si elle me donne son feu vert pour vendredi et je passe le cherché..
puis il rentre au chaud a la maison,lundi il part avec mes parents
et jessaye de voir pour de lundi a samedi si il peuvent le gardé ou quelqun dautre que je connais!!


suf si bien sur on trouve une autre solution plus simple et rapide   ::

----------


## Daysie433

merci emily, j'en pleure de joie de voir votre gentillesse à tous, je suis heureuse de savoir qu'il va être au chaud  enfin et bientôt arriver dans sa nouvelle maison, tenez-moi au courant dès l'accord d'estelle et donnez moi des renseignements sur son comportement chez-vous   :bisous3:   ::

----------


## Daysie433

:amour3:   ::  

bonjour, 
youpi ! estelle vient de me donner son accord pour qu'emily m'amène enfin ce petit pépère de 14 ans, qui j'espère aura encore de nombreuses années pour être heureux chez nous.

ce message est destiné à :
feeling, esiocnarf, pascale80, emily, pilou83, jolivet
qui ont manifesté de l'interêt pour ce petit caniche en danger,
merci à vous tous, je vous enverrais des photos de ce toutou, dès que possible, merci de votre soutien à tous 
 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nathalie f1

super    ::   ::  
 :merci:  Daysie d'offrir à ce frisé une fin de vie heureuse!

----------


## Daysie433

il n'y a pas de quoi me dire merci, nathalie, si tout le monde faisait ce même geste, il n'y aurait plus de petits malheureux en fourrière, ou en refuge.   ::

----------


## inti

on suivait ce post avec impatience !    ::  

Nous sommes ravies pour ce petit chien !    ::   ::  

merci Daysie pour votre générosité !  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## emily

pour moi tous est réglé avec estelle pour les infos..
vendredi en debut dapres midi je serais a la fourrière pour le petit apres mon travail..

je vois demain pour trouvé un collier car moi jai que des gros loulou   ::  
et lui prendre des croquette pour papy  :lol2: 

et bn nouvelle daisy mon père ma appelé il viendrais jusqua bolbec vous le déposé..
sa évité quil fasse plein de maison différente pdt ces 6jr..

donc il repart de chez moi lundi soit il vous le dépose aussitot soit si il est trop tard comme il ya de la route et je sais pas lheure de son départ mardi matin au plus tard il est chez vous   ::  

il me faut un mp daysie avec votre tel et adresse

----------


## Daysie433

emily,
je vous ai envoyé un mp avec ttes mes coordonnées
pour les croquettes, vu que moi aussi j'ai un papy j'ai des fr******* spécial petit chien et aussi en marque affinity : spécial mini ultima, à moins qu'il soit habitué à une autre marque.
dites bien merci à votre papa, je lui rembourserais les frais de route et de nourriture et de collier.
estelle m'a dit que ce petit chien s'appelle : jisou
merci à vous, à bientôt par mail

----------


## feeling

Génial! tout se met en place grâce à la générosité et la bonne volonté de chacun!
bonne route à vous deux!   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

ahhh, si seulement ils avaient tous autant de chance que le  petit Jisou...    :Embarrassment: k: 

 :bisous2:   Daisy et Emily

----------


## feeling

oui!
d'ailleurs je file sur le post de Sweety!   ::

----------


## Daysie433

qui est sweety ?

voilà, snoopy mon caniche de 15 ans et 7 mois (qui est en photo) attend son copain avec impatience, je lui ai déjà préparé son panier et  j'ai hâte d'être à lundi, merci à tous   :bisous2:

----------

http://rescue.forumactif.com/adultes-ma ... ght=sweety

----------


## emily

le petit jisou est a la maison     ::

----------


## Pascale80

:merci:  pour lui.

----------


## Daysie433

merci à tous, grâce à emily et son  papa, jisou sera chez moi lundi ou mardi. j'ai laissé un message dans la rubrique "présentation", vous aurez des nouvelles régulières et des photos dès que possible.    ::

----------


## esiocnarf

> le petit jisou est a la maison



qu'il doit être heureux déjà.....    ::

----------


## emily

oh oui il se sent mieux..

apres 15jr dehors en fourrière il etais tous mouillé il tremblait!

un bon bain et la il dort devant la cheminé tous sage  :amour4:

----------


## emily

voici des photos de jisou..

aujourdhui petite coupe de poils pour eclaicir ses yeux et sa truffe,car il navais pas du tous l'aspect comme sur la photo au debut du post  ::  

nettoyage des oreilles,un peut de brossage 
et une ballade de 1h dans mon village avec mes chiens..

hier il marchait mal et tombais dans les marches,je pnssais que cetais du a lage!
mais apres une nuit au chaud dans une bn banette tous va bien il gambade   ::  
il est totalement indifférent a mes chiens et chats..

pdt le repas il attend a coté de nous


il squate le tapis de ma chienne   ::    a coté mon chien qui viens de la mm fourrière il ya 1an

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir emily, 
nous avons bien reçu les deux photos de jisou, il est trognon et on voit presque ses yeux, donc il n'est pas aveugle ? est-ce qu'i aboie ? dommage que la photo soit petite, c'est très gentil de votre part de nous tenir au courant, on voit déjà qu'il est beaucoup plus propre.
il a du être drôlement heureux de faire une si grande promenade, est-ce qu'il reste bien à la laisse ?
mon snoopy ne veut plus rester dehors quand je le promène dès qu'il a fait ses besoins, il tire sur sa laisse pour rentrer mais il a quand même plus de 2 années de plus que jisou, ce petit pépère doit être très attachant, on voit bien sur les photos qu'il se sent à l'aise chez-vous, j'espère qu'il se plaira chez-nous.merci encore    ::   je suis heureuse d'être tombée sur une si gentille demoiselle comme vous. bisous

----------


## Daysie433

excusez-moi mais j'ai oublié de dire que votre toutou était très beau aussi.
avez-vous pesé jisou ?  :amour3:

----------


## emily

jisou a les yeux trouble comme tous chien vieux mais il voit tres bien,on a fait des test pour savoir!
mais je pense quil entend mal ou pas du tous    ::  

il ne tire pas en laisse il marche a son rythme mais a suivie tous le monde
mais il est tres frileux ce matin il a fait vite ses besoins et tremblait a la porte.

sinon il est propre pas de besoin dans la maison.

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour emily,
je crois que je me suis mal exprimée pour expliquer la route à votre papa.
quand il arrive à bolbec, il faut qu'il aille jusqu'à l'eglise, en face de l'eglise se trouve la place avec le monument aux morts. Ma rue est celle qui se trouver entre le café du havre et l'agence immobilière, elle est en sens unique, j'habite dans la 4ème maison à gauche en remontant la rue il faut qu'il se gare sur la place s'il peut (attention zone bleue) ou alors sur le parking de la poste qui est à 50 m de chez moi (toujours zone bleue) : dans ce cas là aller vers l'eglise et faire comme indiqué ci-dessus.
J'espère qu'avec jisou tout va bien, je suis très impatiente. Merci emily, bon courage et bonne journée à vous tous
(si problème d'orientation pour votre papa, qu'il m'appelle au téléphone) je le rejoindrai.   :kao8:

----------


## emily

ok c'est notée mais avec un gps il va trouvé   ::

----------


## Daysie433

voici enfin des photos du jisou arrivé ce jour à 13 heures. il s'est tout de suite senti à l'aise, aussi bien dans la maison qu'avec snoopy (lui a eu un peu peur mais je pense qu'il faut qu'il s'habitue). il sera heureux je pense dans cette maison, rien qu'à voir comme il remue la queue et fait des bisous.    ::   :amour3:   Dès l'arrivée , on partage déja l'apero
 Qu'il est grand à coté de moi!!
 On fait dodo tous les 2
Qu'il est beau mon panier
Je pose pour vous

----------


## esiocnarf

:amour:  :amour:  :amour: 

quelle arrivée!!!!! avec un petit copain en plus    :Embarrassment: k: 
il va être drôlement heureux le petit père.....   :bisous2:

----------


## emily

:amour: 
contente de le voir chez vous le loulou pour une meilleur vie!!

ce matin il ma fait un gros calin avant de prendre la route  :amour3:

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir emily,
cela ne m'étonne pas qu'il vous ait fait des bisous, il nous en a déjà fait aussi. par contre, tout à l'heure je l'ai sorti pour son pipi et comme il pleut à verse je lui avais mis un manteau, quand on est rentré il a grogné(mais sans mordre) parce que je voulais enlever ce manteau. C'est un petit pépère d'a-mour, je ne regrette pas de l'avoir pris.
 ::

----------


## emily

oui moi il me grognait dessus lorsque je voulais lui enlevé sa laisse et son collier..

on ne connait pas son passé donc difficile..

pour qui est moins peur je le carréssais doucement puis touchais au collier ensuite,sa le rassure en + quil est sourd il est peut etre surpris quand on sapproche de lui!

avec le temps il prendra confiance

----------


## Laféejuju35

Il a l'air à l'aise pour un petit loulou qui vient d'arriver !    ::  

Bravo à vous !    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## estelle

merci beaucoup de lui avoir offert ce doux foyer !! et un grand merci à Emily pour tout ce qu'elle a fait pour que Gisou rejoigne sa famille

----------


## emily

::

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour emily,
c'est vrai que sans votre dévouement je n'aurais pas eu ce ptit bout. Merci   ::  
la première nuit s'est bien passée malgré qu'il se soit endormi très tard.
bonne promenade ce matin, il est rigolo, il me suit partout dans la maison.
par contre il pleure et aboie si je sors snoopy et qu'il reste tout seul.
mais quand je les ai laissés tous les 2 pour chercher le pain, pas d'aboiement. demain 10 h  15 toilettage chez la toiletteuse, photos suivront, il a trop de noeuds dans le coup. il a déjà deux manteaux qui lui vont (je les avais gardés de mes petits loulous disparus). Toujours collé à snoopy, cela force mon vieux pépère à bouger plus, pas de bagarres entre eux.
bisous      :amour3:

----------


## emily

contente que la nuit ses bien passé   ::  

pareil chez moi lorsquil etait seul dans la maison et meschiens dans le jardin il pleurais et plus rien quand mes chiens rentrait.

tant mieux uil passe faire un petit tour chez la toiletteuse demain car ses vrai quil en a bien besoin!

je nest pas penssé a prendre des photos vendredi car il avait bcp plus de noeud!

demain il va etre tout beau  :amour3: 

ce matin mes chien on fait le tour de la maison et regardait lendroit ou jisou avait dormi    ::

----------


## Frédérique

MERCI 

que du bonheur pour lui maintenant 

 :Embarrassment: k:   ::

----------


## Daysie433

jisou sort du toilettage, il est beau comme un dieu, il m'a fait une fête terrible quand je suis allée le rechercher, pourtant cela ne fait que 3 jours qu'il est chez-nous. il mange bien, boit bien, est propre, obéissant, un amour de toutou (photos suivront sur le forum dès que possible). bonne journée à tous.    :amour3:

----------


## GUIGUIPSE

merci Daysie pour les nouvelles on attend les photos de la star    ::

----------


## Pascale80

Il a tout compris le canichou. 
 :merci:  infiniment pour lui.

----------


## Daysie433

Voila les photos de jisou avant et apres le toilettage 

Avant

Apres   ::   ::

----------


## Frédérique

quelle métamorphose ! il doit se sentir mieux dans sa tete maintenant !

merci pour lui, il est superbe !

 ::   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## emily

:amour3:  ilest super beau jisou

 :merci:  pour lui

----------


## estelle

il est beau le gisou    ::

----------


## GUIGUIPSE

il est encore plus beau   :amour3:

----------


## inti

:merci:  pour lui !   :bisous2: 

il est très beau !   :amour3:

----------


## feeling

Jisou est magnifique et son collier lui va à merveille!   ::  

le vert sur de l'orange c'est très joli, c ce que j'ai choisi aussi pour le mien!   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## giacomo

Sur le site de l'association Rosalie il y a une petite caniche "Myrtille" qui fait partie des Mascottes et qui a l'âge canonique de 21 ans ... C'est ce que je souhaite de tout coeur à ton petit Jisou (dommage qu'il est trop jeune pour Houpette, je trouve qu'il aurait formé un beau couple !!    ::   )

----------


## inachi

une vraie star    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

message pour giacomo,
je ne sais pas qui est houpette, mais jisou trouve mon snoopy de 16 ans très à son goût, il pleure et il essaie de lui faire "un gros calin". quelqu'un pourrait me dire si on peut le calmer avec de l'homéopathie?, car il ne doit pas être castré. heureusement que snoopy n'est pas méchant. il se contente de se sauver. sinon tout se passe bien, je les ai laissés tous les deux seuls 1 h pour aller faire les courses, pas de problèmes.
c'est un amour de vieux pépère et il est encore très vaillant, tant mieux.
mon fils trouve que tondu il n'est pas beau, mais les poils vont repousser, c'était juste pour les noeuds.  :amour3:

----------


## emily

et nn il nest pas castré...   ::  

avec mes chiens il etais pareil sauf que cest pas la fifille qui lintérraissait mais balou le male  :lol2:

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir,
voilà maintenant je peux vous donner les vraies nouvelles de jisou car quand je suis allée le récupérer au toilettage elle m'a montré qu'il avait une grosse tumeur près de l'anus, je ne voulais affoler personne, je n'ai rien dit malgré le coeur gros de peur, je sors de chez le véto du havre (on a fait 70 km A/R, en autocar svp, dans un panier d'osier, sage comme une image). Bilan complet : jisou est aveugle de l'oeil droit, à moitié sourd, un léger souffle au coeur mais qui n'empêchera pas le détartrage prévu le 12/01/09, sa grosseur est en fait un abcès qui a éclaté dès vendredi, piqûre d'antibiotiques,cachets d'antibiotiques, pipette pour les puces, pommade pour son abcès, désinfectant : heureusement que je l'aime  :amour:  ce ptit bout qui ne pèse que 5 kg, en 5 jrs il m'a coûté 3 ans de soins pour snoopy, mais en aucun cas je ne le regrette, j'espère qu'il passera le plus de temps possible encore avec nous, il a encore bon pied, bon oeil, il a fait allégrement
à pattes les 2 km entre la gare routière et le véto, au retour panier   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## emily

:merci:  pour tous ce que vous faites pour jisou
 ::

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir emily,
de rien, pas de merci à avoir, il a eu également son rappel de vaccin, là il dort il en a plein les pattes, dure après-midi, d'autres photos suivront bientôt, il faut que je demande à mon fils nicolas de les mettre sur le forum, moi je
ne sais pas le faire, il a de la force jisou, il est très "amoureux" de snoopy et c'est fou de voir ce ptit pépère de 5 kg renverser l'autre pépère de 12 kg, pour l'instant c'est la seule chose qui ne va pas, heureusement snoopy est d'un tempérament calme, il ne dit rien et se contente de se sauver.    :bisous2:  à vous, et encore merci   ::

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour,
est_ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider et me donner des conseils pour canaliser
la libido de jisou, j'ai peur de mal faire, je ne veux pas trop crier pour qu'il arrête, le non ferme et fort ne fonctionne pas ?

----------


## emily

je vois quil ne se calmetjr pas jisou:? 

sa doit etre embétant malheureusement je ne peut pas aidé,aucune idée  :hein2:

----------


## feeling

c'est malheureusement le souci particulier de certains caniches mâles...   ::  

A part le "NON" catégorique, je vois pas trop...si ce n'est la castration.
l'idéal serait que Snoopy le remette sérieusement en place, comme l'a fait ma chienne avec Sweety : il la laisse maintenant tranquille.

une raison de plus pour faire castrer les toutous.

Malgré la castration mon caniche à moi reste entreprenant mais le "NON" suffit à le calmer instantanément...

----------


## Daysie433

snoopy est un vieux pépère de 16 ans bientôt, il est sous candi****** car un peu perdu dans son monde, très calme, il renifle jisou mais ne s'en préoccupe pas du tout, sauf pour se sauver quand il le harcèle, donc il ne peut pas le remettre à sa place et quand il tombe au sol   sous jisou il a tendance à ne pas se relever. la nuit, je dors en bas dans le knp pour pouvoir gérer son incontinence et le relever si besoin est . jisou dort heureusement. je pensais demander la castration en même temps que son détartrage le 20/01/09 mais  si vous dites que cela ne changera rien, que faire      :hein:  sinon jisou commence à venir me tenir compagnie sur le knp et il me fait plein de léchouilles sur la main, il s'apprivoise petit à petit, aime beaucoup les ballades, cela me force à marcher, me fait du bien. L'année dernière j'ai eu une grosse déprime suite au dc de ma petite fille à 12 ans 1/2. maintenant avec mes 2 vieux toutous je suis heureuse, je vais bien       :amour:

----------


## emily

chaque chien réagie diféremment..

lorsque jaiadopté leiens apres sa soriede fourrièr i etais intenable ec ma chienne!

je les castré sa a été radicale ilne prette mplus attention a tous sa!

----------


## estelle

vous pouvez essayer la castration chimique !! et avec le temps il va se calmer le Jisou ... mais il faut le disputer quand il agit ainsi

----------


## feeling

Daysie, je n'ai pas dit que la castration ne servait à rien, c'est même je pense l'unique solution mais il faut attendre un à trois mois que les hormones déjà en circulation s'éliminent.

Ensuite, même si le chien a encore des pulsions, elles sont moins beaucoup moins fréquentes (surtout limitées aux nouveaux chiens qu'il rencontre d'ailleurs) et surtout moins "puissantes" et le "NON" devient suffisant.

Pourquoi hésiter à le faire castrer lors du détartrage? Cela me semble une excellente idée et ne peut lui faire que du bien!

Et au pauvre Snoopy aussi   ::

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour estelle,
bien sûr que je le dispute quand il fait cela, il se retourne, me regarde l'air
malheureux, mais recommence aussitôt. Je vais en reparler avec mon véto en janvier (pour des médicaments), sinon c'est une canaille et il est très gourmand. Il y voit quand même bien car il me surveille tout le temps et dès qu'il entend du bruit accourt pour demander une petite gâterie à manger. il entend aussi car quand je l'appelle il vient tout de suite. Pour son abcès, cela commence à guérir, il n'a plus de puces (enfin), reste l'haleine dur,dur, cela fouette, en janvier cela ira mieux, après ce sera un beau toutou tout neuf. Quand je le promène, il reconnait la porte de la maison. Il n'aime toujours pas 
être porté, grogne souvent mais ne mord pas. il squate le panier de snoopy et 
snoopy des fois va dormir dans le sien. c'est trop drôle de voir le gros serré dans le petit panier et le petit perdu dans le grand (photos suivront). Bonne journée et merci, vous m'avez rendu heureuse à tel point que j'en perds du poids et dieu sait que j'en ai besoin  :amour:

----------


## Daysie433

Je squatte le panier de Snoopy , il dort dans le petit lit

Dodo à coté de mon copain


Un peu petit mon dodo

Re-dodo tous les deux

J'ai froid sans mes poils

Pas touche à mon ballon !!  :lol2:

----------


## inachi

qu'est ce qu'ils sont mignons tous les deux dans leur dodo   :amour:

----------


## Daysie433

::   :amour3: 
personne pour voir les jolies photos de jisou ?

----------


## Tam

::   Bravo pour ce sauvetage Daysie !!!    :Embarrassment: k:   ::

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour,  :| 
mon copain snoopy n'est pas trop en forme, il est passé au toilettage et a été paniqué. de plus il fait froid. moi, je vais bien, j'attends mes nouveaux manteaux avec impatience pour être beau pour mes 14 ans le 20/12. bonne journée à tous.    ::

----------


## Daysie433

:amour3: 
bonjour,
pour la première fois cette nuit jisou est venu dormir à mes pieds sur le canapé, bien étalé et non en boule comme au début. il a beaucoup mal aux dents (vivement le 12/01 pour le détartrage). je me suis aperçue qu'il avait les dents de devant en bas entourées de poils ou de fibres ce qui explique sa mauvaise haleine, j'ai essayé d'en enlever un peu, mais les dents bougent beaucoup. Je pense qu'au détartrage il  va en perdre pas mal.  j'ai remarqué qu'il ne croquait pas pour manger, mais avalait directement.
son comportement envers snoopy s'est calmé considérablement, c'est un vieux pépère adorable, cela fait seulement 18 jours qu'il fait partie de la famille mais j'ai l'impression qu'il a été toujours avec nous ce petit       :amour:

----------


## SUZY34

Bon anniversaire jisou, c'est ça je me suis pas trompée ???

Pour sûr qu'il a pas besoin de prendre du viagra, le gros   :lol2:  :lol2:

----------


## emily

plein de calin et bisous pour jisou pour son anniversaire:amour3:

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir,
merci emily, merci suzy34, oui c'est son anniversaire aujourd'hui au petit jisou.
il a 14 ans et je suis très heureuse de l'avoir enfin ici, dans sa maison, pour noêl. Je lui ai commandé deux nouveaux manteaux comme cadeaux d'anniversaire (1 tricoté vert avec dessins de noël + 1 imperméable bleu doublé de fourrure blanche). Ils sont arrivés ce midi, juste à temps et aussi un harnais bleu avec des traces de papattes de toutou vertes. je dois dire qu'avec le vert et sa couleur abricot, cela fait très joli. je mettrai les photos lundi sur le topic. snoopy aussi a eu le droit d'avoir un manteau polaire bleu et un harnais bleu  du fait qu'il est allé au toilettage et a les poils courts comme jisou il a froid aussi et le manteau bleu va bien avec ses poils blancs c'est beau aussi.  Ce vieux pépère m'inquiète en ce moment, bientôt 16 ans et je trouve qu'il baisse beaucoup. avec jisou le harcèlement se calme beaucoup et jisou aboie maintenant : pour réclamer la porte pour le pipi, ou pour réclamer un petit quelque chose à manger et en fait il entend très bien.   :amour3:  :amour:

----------


## giacomo

Je réhitère mais sincèrement, avec Houpette, il ferait un beau couple ... 

Ils devraient se rencontrer, le calme olympien de Snoopy et Jisou, pourrait peut-être calmer la tornade "Houpette" ... En ce moment, elle me mets la pagaille complète dans son panier car sa couverture est propre et trop bien pliée pour elle !!! Une fois de plus, elle me fait rire ...

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir giacomo,
c'est drôle ce que vous me dites sur houpette et son lit, jisou c'est pareil il prend avec ses dents la serviette pour la déplacer et piétine sans arrêt son dodo
pour le mettre à son goût. de plus il se frotte sans arrêt la tête sur le tissu soit du canapé, soit de son lit et se tortille dans tous les sens en poussant de petits cris, cela me fait rire aussi... le petit pépère pète la forme et c'est vrai qu'il irait bien avec houpette   :bisous2:   à vous tous.   ::

----------


## Daysie433

Vieux moi ? Et hop une galipette


Avec mon copain Snoopy

Prêt pour la pluie

----------


## inti

merci pour les belle photos !  :bisous2: 

ils sont adorables tous les deux !   ::

----------


## SUZY34

Super les photos    :Embarrassment: k: 

Grosses caresses aux 2 pépères    ::

----------


## mantoinette78

TOUJOURS DE BELLES PHOTOS, même s'il n'y a pas de commentaire on les regarde toujours avec plaisir tes deux petits loulous   ::  

Si ma petite NOISETTE acceptait aussi facilement de jouer les manequins au lieu de vouloir me croquer, ce serait parfait    ::  

Meilleure santé pour le petit SNOOPY

----------


## Daysie433

:amour3: 
merci mantoinette, merci suzy pour vos compliments. je reviens de la promenade avec jisou, il est encore très alerte (vous avez vu les galipettes ?), snoopy, lui se traîne de plus en plus et est complètement décalé. Comme les bébés au début : il dort toute la journée et ne dort pas de la nuit. depuis 3 jours jisou ne l'embête plus, j'espère que ce n'est pas mauvais signe   ::  
enfin c'est l'âge. Si vous aviez vu comme il  jouait encore il y a un an, mais depuis la mort de son papa, il n'est plus pareil. C'est dur pour moi, heureusement jisou est là et il m'oblige à réagir, car il est plein de vie ce vieux papi, il me suit partout, a encore un peu peur de la main car il ne sait pas si ce sont des caresses ou...(battu peut-être avant ?), alors je le caresse sur le dessus de la tête, il adore cela et après ça j'ai plein de léchouilles sur la main et il vient poser sa petite tête dans ma main. il faut qu'on s'habitue l'un à l'autre tous les deux.   ::

----------


## Daysie433

à tous les pauvres toutous qui n'ont pas trouvé de famille pour noël  :bisous3: 
pour tous les autres et leurs nouvelles familles, jisou, snoopy, nicolas et moi nous souhaitons un joyeux noël et une bonne année 2009.
 ::   :amour3:   ::    aux autres loulous en espérant qu'ils seront bientôt dans une gentille famille.    ::

----------


## Daysie433

:amour3: 
bonjour,
ce qu'il fait froid en normandie, ce midi il faisait encore - 2°, j'emmène jisou en promenade, mais malgré ses 2 manteaux mis l'un sur l'autre, il a froid et se dépêche de rentrer . nous sortons plus souvent mais moins longtemps. jisou a quémandé un petit bout de foie gras, du poulet farci, un petit bout de fromage et un petit bout de bûche au réveillon de noël. Il a eu aussi le droit au menu
de réveillon (snoopy aussi), ce petit pépère pète la forme et il réclame en aboyant très fort jusqu'à ce que l'on cède. 
Mon snoopy a passé une nuit blanche cette nuit, il était si mal à 6 h ce matin que j'ai bien cru ne pas le retrouver en vie après la sortie de jisou. et bien non, il tient le coup le pépère et a réclamé dès son réveil à 13 h, des petits morceaux de croissant, pour le moment il dort et  jisou aussi bien au chaud.  :dodo:

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir,
c'est fou ce que les vieux toutous ont de la ressource et tant mieux.
jisou n'embête plus jamais snoopy et miracle, depuis ce matin snoopy reste en pleine forme, plus réveillé dans la journée et vient réclamer ainsi que jisou des petites gâteries.
jisou n'arrête pas d'aboyer après les oiseaux lorsque je nettoie les cages et que je les pose à terre, c'est trop drôle, peut-être aimerait-il en croquer un ?   :lol2: 
maintenant les deux font un concours à celui qui mangera le plus et je suis obligée de les freiner pour qu'ils ne soient pas malades. j'ai le droit de plus en plus à de petites léchouilles sur la main de la part de jisou et cela me fait plaisir de voir qu'il se laisse apprivoiser de plus en plus  :amour3:  :bisous2:  aux autres petits loulous sans foyer.

----------


## emily

bonjour daysie!!   ::  

je suis tjr ls nouvelles de jisou,et bien contente que tous se passe bien
quil a enfin compris d'arrété d'embété son copain et quil prend confiance avec vous!   ::

----------


## Daysie433

J'aimerais bien en manger un moi

C'est a moi la balle

----------


## Daysie433

::  
voici les dernières photos de jisou, prises cet après-midi. quand je nettoie les cages à oiseaux il se met à côté, aboie de toutes ses forces et me regarde en réclamant, certainement qu'il aimerait bien en manger quelques uns.
Lorsque je joue à la balle avec lui, il se précipite dessus, l'attrappe dans son museau et se sauve avec la balle pour la cacher dans son panier. ce matin, à 10 h en normandie il faisait - 9° et la sortie a été très rapide. Jisou entend très bien, et aboie souvent mais seulement pour réclamer pour sortir ou pour manger. je n'ai pas trop l'habitude d'avoir un pépère si petit (5 kg) contre 12 kg pour snoopy, que souvent je le cherche partout dans la maison en bas et  il se glisse des fois derrière le canapé et s'il ne bouge pas je mets un certain temps à le trouver. Sinon il va bien, à part ses dents   :|  mais n'est pas très calin, sans doute pas habitué et toujours un peu méfiant. sinon c'est un pépère d'  :amour:  propre, obéissant. Il faudra sans doute beaucoup de temps pour qu'il comprenne que la main est faite pour les caresses et non les coups.   :bisous2:

----------


## emily

trop mignon avec son ballon  :amour: 

je confirme pour les oiseaux,chez moi je ne pouvais pas sortir lemiens car il essayais de sauté pour l'attrappé et regardais attentivement les autres oiseaux en volière! :lol2:

----------


## Daysie433

:merci:  pour votre message emily, j'espère que votre loulou va mieux et je vous souhaite bon courage. Jisou va lundi chez le véto pour le détartrage en espérant que les transports ne seront pas annulés vu le froid. je lui ai acheté un beau panier de transport matelassé où on peut l'attacher à l'intérieur sur le côté et avec une fermeture éclair pour qu'il reste bien au chaud, il n'y aura que sa petite tête qui dépassera (50 mn d'autocar + 30 mn de marche rapide entre la station d'autocars et le véto rien que pour l'aller). je dois partir à 6 h 30 pour arriver à 8 H chez le véto. Je le récupère dans le courant de l'après-midi, il sera mieux dans ce panier spécial que dans mon panier en osier utilisé la dernière fois. Et après il n'aura plus mal aux dents (il en a déjà perdu 3 en haut depuis qu'il est chez-moi).  :bisous2:  à vous

----------


## SUZY34

Bonsoir Daysie,

30mn dans le froid....Quel courage !!!!!!

 ::    à vous et gros calins à vos 2 pépères    ::

----------


## Daysie433

::  
surveillez le topic de jisou, vers le 20/01 il y aura de nouvelles photos avec une belle surprise.  :bisous2:  à tous

----------


## emily

moi je croit la connaitre la surprise   ::  

bn courage pour le transport lundi avec se froid!
et vite des nouvelles de son opération

----------


## giacomo

Entre le toilettage parfait et les superbes tenues, Jisou est un chien tout droit sortit d'un catalogue de mode   :amour3: 
Quelle chance de t'avoir rencontré !

----------


## SUZY34

Une jolie copine pour le beau Jisou ???

Ok, ok, j'attendrai jusqu'au 20.....   ::   ::

----------


## giacomo

On doit attendre le 20 ,   :non: 

Qu'elle est l'heureuse élue ?   :hein: 
On veut savoir, on veut savoir ...   :lol2:

----------


## Daysie433

::  
bonsoir suzy,
je ne crois pas que la surprise soit celle à laquelle on s'attend et c'est bien dommage, mais il y en aura quand même une. Patience !  :|

----------


## Daysie433

si vous voulez en savoir plus passez moi un mp mais    ::

----------


## Daysie433

::  
coucou, c'est moi jisou, rude journée pour maman et moi. nous sommes partis ce matin à 6 h 30 avec - 2° dehors en autocar, cela glissait un peu. j'ai fait le trajet gare du havre/véto à pattes 3 km (et oui, même à 14 ans on marche encore bien).mon sourire était comme çà à l'arrivée chez le véto  ::   , quand ma maman est revenue me rechercher à 16 h 30 j'étais encore   :dodo:  je ne me suis réveillé qu'à la gare dans mon panier bien au chaud et mon sourire était comme çà grrr  :Stick Out Tongue: ar contre quand je suis rentré je me suis précipité sur ma gamelle de nourriture, au secours, j'ai faim et soif    :twisted:  maintenant, même si j'ai perdu au moins 8 dents (je n'en ai plus entre les canines du haut ni non plus entre les canines du bas)   :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:  suivront demain au moins je sens bon du museau. Pour remercier ma maman de me ramener à la maison, je lui ai fait plein de grosses léchouilles sur les deux mains, sur les joues et le bout du nez dans l'autocar et tout le monde m'a trouvé    :amour4:   voilà ma maman n'en peut plus elle à marché 12 km et passé 6 h dehors, mais moi je suis encore en pleine forme   :amour3:  :amour:  à demain  :dodo:

----------


## emily

:merci:  pour les nouvelles...
contente quetous se soit bien passé pour jisou!

plein de carèsse de notre part:amour4:

----------


## Daysie433

::  
désolée pas de photos ce soir, la pile est à plat et je ne peux pas transférer les photos prises hier. jisou est en pleine forme et miracle pour la première fois il a mangé des croquettes sèches (des petites, je vous rassure). Il n'a plus mal aux dents et ne grogne plus et fais plein de bisous  :amour3:  je crois que son caractère grognon venait surtout du fait qu'il avait très mal puisque lorsqu'on touchait ses joues par mégarde il hurlait.
demain, c'est promis les photos arriveront, je suis si contente d'avoir adopté ce pépère d'amour, il a un caractère formidable et est plein d'amour  :bisous2:  à tous et pensez svp aux autres qui attendent de gentilles familles

----------


## Daysie433

mon premier noël chez ma maman

en pleine conversation avec mon copain snoopy

Avec mes dents avant le détartrage

En attendant l'autocar, pas encore bien réveillé dans mon panier de transport

Enfin arrivé à la maison, au secours j'ai faim!!!

Après le détartrage, sans mes dents!!!

----------


## boubou60

::   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

arrivée de lotus à la maison adopté sur rescue : caniche 10/12 ans, mâle, en spa 27 (eure) (il aura 14 ans le 26 avril 2009)

jisou surveille lotus bien à l'abri sur les genoux de sa maman

on ne voit pas les yeux de lotus

lotus et snoopy

lotus dans sa nouvelle maison

----------


## Daysie433

:amour3: 
j'aurais du mettre ce texte avant les photos. Voici la surprise annoncée : arrivée de lotus adopté sur rescue et qui sera un compagnon pour snoopy et jisou à défaut d'avoir trouvé une fifille pour mon jisou. 
lotus à l'air assez exclusif, déjà jaloux des calins vis-à-vis de jisou mais par contre très joueur (il adore jouer à la balle). il est déjà venu poser sa tête contre mes genoux, reste à côté de moi quand je suis à l'ordinateur. Du coup jisou se réfugie sur mes genoux (chose qu'il ne faisait jamais avant). Je pense qu'il faudra faire attention lors des calins et des repas pour ne pas privilégier l'un ou l'autre et éviter les bagarres.
jisou est malade, il tousse et s'étouffe depuis mercredi. la vétérinaire pense que son problème cardiaque s'est aggravé, donc rendez-vous à nouveau lundi après-midi pour savoir ce qu'il en est.   :bisous2:   ::

----------


## SUZY34

:amour3:  :amour3:   ce lotus.    ::   ::   Daysie pour cette belle adoption.

 Les premiers temps risquent d'être chauds, va y'avoir de la jalousie dans l'air et tout ce petit monde va devoir trouver sa place. Mais avec votre amour, votre expérience et votre patience, ça va rouler    ::   ::   .

Merci pour ces belles photos.

 ::   à vous et gros calins à vos 3 pépères   ::   .

----------


## Pascale80

J'ai adopté en 2007 une canichette de 10 ans, qui faisait de l'hyper attachement, très possessive. Elle est arrivée dans une meute de 5 chiens petits et grands.
Elle a fait la jalouse envers tous ceux qui s'approchaient de moi, chiens et humains, jusqu'à pincer ma fille.
Puis avec le temps, elle a vu qu'elle devait partager les câlins avec les autres et que tout le monde avait le droit de s'approcher de moi.
Aujourd'hui plus de problème, elle s'est attachée à une canichette qui la rassure, et joue comme un bébé avec une autre chienne plus jeune. La hiérarchie de la meute (ils sont 4 maintenant) s'est constituée et tout va bien.

----------

Quel merveilleux post et quel amour pour les canichous
Les photos sont extra
J'espère que jisou va mieux aujourd'hui
Daisy faire 12 kms à pied pour faire soigner votre"papy" c'est magnifique
Vraiment   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

:amour3: 
la première nuit de lotus s'est bien passée bien que tardive (minuit trente), je l'ai mis dans la cuisine avec son panier, pas un aboiement et pas de pipi, super !
snoopy, qui d'habitude passe une nuit blanche a dormi jusqu'à 6 h sans problèmes. Nous avons été réveillés à 6 h par jisou, qui m'a sauté dessus et m'a réveillé à coups de léchouilles. j'ai isolé lotus pour qu'il ne soit pas ennuyé par les ballades nocturnes de snoopy. Dès son réveil, lotus est venu coller sa tête sur mes genoux pour chercher des caresses. pipi dehors, le reste dedans.
snoopy est complètement indifférent vis-à-vis de lui et de jisou, jisou devient de plus en plus calin, mais lotus grogne souvent et aboie très fort sur les deux autres. Il faut qu'il s'habitue.   :bisous2:  à tous et bonne journée.

----------


## Daysie433

voici des nouvelles de toute ma petite tribu en commençant par le plus vieux 
snoopy : rdv chez le véto mercredi car il souffre de ses deux oreilles (otites purulentes?), il a même l'oeil qui s'infecte. pauvre pépère
jisou : nous sommes revenus de chez le véto à 16 h 30, il n'a pas eu le droit de marcher car trop fatigué,   ::   son petit coeur se fatigue et il fait un oedème pulmonaire, donc vasotop à vie mais la véto m'a dit que son coeur était bien solide encore et que sa vie n'était pas en danger pour le moment si traitement bien suivi. On a fait 3 km sous des trombes d'eau, heureusement qu'il était bien à l'abri dans son panier. j'ai déjà dépensé 420 euros en tout en 6 semaines 
lotus : se sociabilise un peu, resté seul pendant 3 h pas de pipi dans la maison, l'ai sorti dès mon retour et l'ai récompensé pour pipi dehors. Il est rigolo, quand on lui caresse la tête il a ses oreilles qui se mettent comme les ailes d'un avion on dirait dumbo l'éléphant  :fou:  il n'aboie pas lorsque je le laisse seul, ne dort pas beaucoup, mange pour 4, boit pour 10, caractère mi   ::   mi  :twisted:  mais très calin et joueur, je ne désespère pas. quand on lui dit "lotus non" il est tétanisé, sa tête tremble il ferme les yeux, je crois qu'il a peur ?      ::

----------


## emily

::   pour cette elle adoption:amour3: 

une grosse carsse aux 2 petit malade ::

----------

Merci pour les nouvelles de tes 3 petits bouts  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## Daysie433

Voici une vidéo de lotus
http://www.dailymotion.com/Daysie433/vi ... us_animals

----------


## Daysie433

:amour3:bonjour,
voici des nouvelles :
snoopy : bilan chez le véto prise de sang: ok pas de diabète, par contre otites purulentes ce qui le fait beaucoup souffrir, le coeur ok aussi mais mon pauvre pépère devient aveugle des deux yeux, comme c'est    ::   mon petit nounours blanc il a de si beaux yeux.
jisou : commence à moins tousser mais a adopté une position de repli vis-à-vis de lotus alors il se met sur le canapé ou sur mes genoux. quand lotus est arrivé il est allé vers lui mais lotus l'a rembroué de suite et depuis jisou se méfie. jisou est un vrai amour   :amour3:  j'en suis dingue il est si gentil.
lotus : commence a apprendre la propreté. je le récompense à chaque fois que c'est bien et il est tout content. si l'on joue à la balle avec lui cela peut durer des heures et il recherche les caresses, j'ai eu le droit pour la première fois hier à des léchouilles sur la main et une vite fait sur le bout du nez mais il a toujours très peur de la main. pour lui apprendre à partager au moment des repas je me mets sur le knp, et ils sont tous les 3 devant moi et je donne du bout des doigts 2 croquettes à chacun tour à tour. Au début lotus n'acceptait pas et essayait de choper les 2 autres, mais au bout de 3 jours il attend gentiment son tour, en grognant des fois tout doucement.  quand je le caresse sur la tête et en-dessous vers le cou il adore et je peux lui faire un bisou sur le nez, il ne dit rien. je ne désespère pas de le sociabiliser et je suis sûre que par la suite il sera adorable  :amour:

----------


## boubou60

::   ::   ::   Super ce que vous faite pour ces loulous.  :applause2:  :applause2:

----------


## Daysie433

:amour3: 
bonsoir,
vite fait des nouvelles de mes 3 pépères.
snoopy : ses oreilles commencent à aller mieux et avec le candi****** pour son cerveau il a l'air un peu plus réveillé, je n'ai pas compris pourquoi il s'est mis à hurler à la mort lorsqu'il était dans la voiture de ma voisine lorsque je suis allée chez le vétérinaire mercredi vu que cela fait presque 2 ans qu'il n'aboie plus. Il essaie d'aller vers lotus mais se fait rembrouer. par contre, avec jisou, ils boivent ensemble dans la même gamelle et pour la nourriture aussi.
jisou : il a toujours des crises d'étouffement à cause de son oedème pulmonaire mais a bon appétit. il fait de plus en plus de calins et de bisous. c'est un amour de toutou    ::   :amour3: 
lotus : garde toujours son caractère "ronchon" mais devient propre et est très content de faire des ballades, il tire sacrément sur la laisse le bougre, on ne dirait pas qu'il va avoir 14 ans en avril, c'est lui qui promène sa maman   :|  avec lui je fais de la marche rapide sans problème. Je dois quand même surveiller la gamelle de boisson et de nourriture car gare à celui qui oserait s'approcher.
quand je donne des petites gateries (fromage ou autres) il attend son tour pour prendre délicatement les morceaux offerts, ce qu'il ne faisait pas au début.  
Les trois me suivent à la trace dès que je vais dans la cuisine et ils me suivent partout, c'est rigolo j'avais perdu l'habitude d'en avoir plusieurs et je suis toujours en train de compter pour voir s'il m'en manque un    ::

----------


## giacomo

On ne le répètera jamais assez PATIENCE est le mot d'ordre pour toute adoption ...

 ::   pour ce que tu fais ...

----------


## bb38

::    pour ses belles adoptions    :Embarrassment: k: 

Les 3 sont mimis tout pleins et ils ont l'air de tous bien s'entendre    ::  
C'est super   :amour4:  :amour4:

----------


## SUZY34

Bonsoir Daysie,

Tout votre petit monde va bien ? Ils sont beaux vos 3 loulous   ::   .

Gros calins à vos 3 pépères   ::   .

----------


## Daysie433

:| 
bonsoir suzy,
les nouvelles de mes 3 loulous :

snoopy a un peu moins mal aux oreilles suite à ses otites purulentes, le traitement a l'air de bien fonctionner. cela me fait de la peine de voir qu'il devient aveugle des deux yeux. il est si beau mon nounours blanc.

par contre jisou m'inquiète son traitement pour son oedème pulmonaire n'a pas l'air de trop faire effet et il tousse plus qu'avant d'aller chez le véto. il mange bien par contre mais ne joue plus et a l'air d'être tout le temps fatigué. je commence à regretter de lui avoir fait faire un détartrage cela n'a pas du arranger son coeur mais la véto avait dit que c'était sans danger et il avait si mal aux dents. je l'adore il est devenu hyper calin, c'est drôle d'après la centrale canine sur ses papiers c'est marqué que c'est un chien lof il s'appelle jisou du ...   du ..., quand il dort on dirait un bébé ce pépère et pourtant au départ on ne voyait même pas comment il était vraiment (photo à la fourrière).

lotus est devenu propre en 1 semaine mais garde toujours son sacré caractère.depuis le début je l'ai habitué à dormir dans la cuisine pour éviter que snoopy le tamponne lors de ses divagations nocturnes car lotus prend cela pour une agression et il est si bien habitué maintenant qu'il y va tout seul quand il est fatigué le soir. sinon dans la journée il est avec moi et les deux autres, il faut seulement faire attention quand il y a à boire ou de la nourriture. sinon il est très joueur et peut jouer à la balle pendant des heures et dans ces moments là c'est un ange. il est toujours tétanisé quand j'avance la main on dirait qu'il a peur d'être frappé. Il n'y a que quand j'ai de la nourriture dedans qu'il vient avec confiance ou quand j'ai la balle pour jouer. 

voilà, les nouvelles. merci de vous inquiéter du sort des ces 3 pépères.
j'espère avoir eu raison d'avoir adopté les 2 derniers et qu'ils auront une belle fin de vie. Je fais ce que je peux mais j'ai tellement peur de mal faire.
 :bisous2:  à vous suzy

----------


## SUZY34

Daysie, c'est super ce que vous faites, ils sont au chaud, ils ont des calins, des jeux, de la nourriture et des soins. Alors, pourquoi angoissez- vous ??

Comment vont-ils aujourd'hui, je pense surtout à Jisou et Snoopy avec leurs problèmes de santé ??

Le petit dernier essaie toujours d'imposer sa loi ?   ::  

Vous pouvez être fière de vous chère Daysie    ::   .

GROS calins à vos 3 pépères préférés   ::

----------


## Daysie433

quand le petit jisou dort, on dirait vraiment un bébé chien.

j'aime me réfugier dans les bras de ma maman pour surveiller

lotus est à droite, jisou à gauche

petit jisou et grands lotus et snoopy

snoopy et lotus et jisou à gauche

Une sieste à côté de mon copain Snoopy

Lotus et Snoopy sont aussi grands l'un que l'autre

Jisou en promenade

Jisou et Nicolas

Lotus dans son dodo

----------


## Daysie433

::  
que de mal pour avoir la possibilité de prendre toute ma tribu ensemble.
j'ai été à l'affut pendant au moins deux jours pour pouvoir les prendre tous les trois, les pépères et encore j'ai dû les appater avec de la nourriture près de l'appareil photo.
snoopy va mieux pour ses oreilles.
jisou tousse encore beaucoup trop.
lotus est toujours aussi "ronchon".
 :bisous2:  à tous.

----------


## ploum

quelle belle famille!ca fait plaisir a voir!   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## emily

que de belle photos   ::  

sa me fait chaud au coeur de voir petit jisou comme sa,je me souviens encore de son aspect le jour ou je les récupéré en fourrière  :? 

d'ailleur mes parents sont venue en week end et étais trs conted de voir jisou en photo quel changement
 ::

----------


## GUIGUIPSE

merci pour les photos  :amour:

----------


## Daysie433

:amour: 
bonjour emily,
jamais je n'oublierai que c'est grâce à l'accord d'estelle et surtout à vous et vos parents que le petit jisou fait à présent mon bonheur  :merci:  encore. Je suis si heureuse de le voir s'épanouir auprès de nous. j'espère que lotus en fera autant car il reste méfiant mais il a fait presque 11 mois en refuge et cela ne se corrige pas en 10 jours.
j'espère que votre pépère va mieux  :bisous2:  à vous et vos parents.

----------


## feeling

> :| 
> par contre jisou m'inquiète son traitement pour son oedème pulmonaire n'a pas l'air de trop faire effet et il tousse plus qu'avant d'aller chez le véto. il mange bien par contre mais ne joue plus et a l'air d'être tout le temps fatigué. je commence à regretter de lui avoir fait faire un détartrage cela n'a pas du arranger son coeur mais la véto avait dit que c'était sans danger et il avait si mal aux dents.


Bonjour Daysie!

en effet, il n'est pas normal que Jisou continue de tousser aprrès deux semaines de traitement. S'il est possible que son traitement soit inefficace, en aucun cas, vous ne devez remettre en question le choix de l'anesthésie pour détartrage.

En effet, si l'insuffisance cardiaque est un risque lors d'une anesthésie, en aucun cas, l'anesthésie ne majore le problème cardiaque! Jisou avait la bouche en mauvais état et il était impératif de le soulager. La preuve en est qu'il a commencé à vous faire des léchouilles après!

Maintenant, il faut peut-être envisager de reconsulter pour changer ou adapter le médicament pour un meilleur résultat. 

Pensez aussi surtout à ne pas saler les gamelles de Jisou!

caresses à vos trois beaux loulous!   :amour:

----------


## Daysie433

::  
bonjour feeling,
merci pour vos conseils, j'ai appelé la véto ce matin mais elle ne consulte pas le mercredi. jisou a son traitement pour le coeur depuis le 20 soit 8 jours seulement et il est aussi sous diurétique. Sinon il boit bien, urine bien, mange bien. Je rappelle la véto demain après-midi et vais  voir avec elle.
merci de me rassurer quant à l'anesthésie, c'est vrai que je me suis posée la question. il adore se promener mais les promenades sont raccourcies pour ne pas le fatiguer. il ignore totalement lotus et snoopy, moi qui voulait lui donner un copain en forme... peut-être quand lotus jappera moins fort ?
aujourd'hui c'est moi la malade : gastro d'enfer, j'ai du mal à tenir debout. j'ai envoyé un mp pour avoir des nouvelles de sweety mais pas de nouvelles, en avez-vous ?
 :bisous2:  à vous

----------


## Daysie433

:| 
je viens d'avoir la véto du havre, au départ jisou prenait du dimazon (diurétique) 1/4 matin et soir pendant 7 jours et à partir du 8ème 1/4 le matin.
le traitement est réajusté : 1/4 matin, midi et soir jusqu'à lundi. Lundi après-midi je rappelle la véto si pas d'amélioration je retourne la voir mardi.pourvu que ça marche, sinon il a un comportement normal hormis sa toux.

snoopy mon pauvre pépère baisse de jour en jour. dans 2 mois il aura 16 ans.

lotus est pareil à lui-même question caractère, mais il est devenu propre. Il mange toujours comme 4 et à l'air de se plaire à la maison. je crois que dans une famille sans chien il n'aurait pas été pareil, car il a énormément de méfiance envers les autres chiens, séquelle sans doute de son passage en spa.
Je remercie la dame de la spae d'avoir permit son adoption et j'espère bien arriver à venir à bout de son caractère "ronchon".  :bisous3:

----------


## emily

moi je nest fait que le minimum pour le sortir,et vous le plus grand en lacceuillant   ::  

je pense que éffectivement il faudras du temps a lotus pour avoir confiance car 11mois en box na pas du etre facile  :? 

jespère que la santé de jisou et snoopy va vite samélioré..

moi mon gros pépère cela na s'arange pas suivie véto chaque semaine et aucune amélioration mais sa ne sagrave pas non plus
 ::

----------


## Daysie433

::  
bonjour,
avec son traitement réajusté, il semble que jisou tousse un peu moins. je me suis rendue compte que quand je le promène il a la phobie des plaques d'égoût : quelles soient grosses ou petites, rondes ou carrées il les contourne systématiquement ou fait un saut pour les éviter. La sortie dans la rue piétonne de ma ville de ce fait ressemble à un slalom. Par contre si l'on croise d'autres chiens il se précipite à leur rencontre pour faire "ami-ami" et lorsqu'il y a des oiseaux ou des pigeons il court après. Il a aussi peur des chats. Heureusement qu'il n'y en a pas chez moi. Malgré les diurétiques, il ne fait pas dans la maison. Il est devenu super-câlin.

snoopy ce matin va un petit peu mieux (il ne mangeait presque plus depuis 2 jours et tremblait tout le temps), après une nuit blanche à laquelle a participé jisou qui a aboyé sans cesse pour réclamer la porte ou à boire, là il dort calmement.

quant à lotus il commence à chercher des câlins en posant sa tête sur mes genoux et en me levant la main. Pour la propreté c'est super, c'est gagné.
En promenade il ignore les chats, les chiens, les oiseaux et me fait presque courir tant il tire fort sur la laisse. On joue à la balle le matin et le soir et il adore ça et il faut cacher la balle pour qu'il arrête. caractère toujours aussi ronchon. Cela fait 2 semaines qu'il est dans sa nouvelle maison, à la spae il était dans le bureau de la directrice. On sent qu'il aura du mal à faire confiance. Je ne peux toujours pas le brosser car il m'attaque. Je n'ose pas le porter maintenant au toilettage car j'ai peur pour la toiletteuse. Je vais attendre qu'il se calme un peu, enfin je l'espère.

voilà les nouvelles de ma tribu de vieux pépères, bonne journée à tous.    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## mantoinette78

Ton petit LOTUS a l'air de ressembler à ma petite NOISETTE, Eh oui les séjours en fourrière et les malheurs ça ne s'oublie pas facilement. 

Elle aussi m'a attaqué et m'attaque encore si je me présente avec la brosse voir avec la pipette anti-puces et tiques, mais elle a toujours été très sage au toilettage.

J'avais prévenu sa première toiletteuse, qui l'a toilettée quelques jours après sa sortie de la SPA, mais elle n'a jamais eu aucun problème, elle la trouve même adorable, ainsi que son aide.

La seconde toiletteuse qui a également été prévenue m'a dit qu'elle faisait attention quand elle commençait à "sourire" mais que ça allait. En plus j'ai l'impression que NOISETTE à ses têtes   ::  

Mon vieux TOBY avait lui aussi été beaucoup aidé par le candi******, il a vécu jusqu'à 19 ans    ::

----------


## SUZY34

Bonsoir Daysie,

Merci pour ces belles photos   ::   .

Jisou et Snoopy vont mieux ??
Je vois que votre Lotus est bien dynamique   ::   , il en faut bien un !!
Au moins celui-là vous fait faire du sport  :lol2:  .

Gros   ::   à vous et gros calins à vos 3 pépères.

----------


## ploum

grace a lui,tu vas retrouver la forme de tes 20ans et te pré entrainer au ski nautique!   ::

----------


## Daysie433

::  
bonsoir ploum,
tu rigoles, je m'imagine sur un ski nautique à 59 ans avec 30 kg de plus qu'à mes 20 ans, moi qui ai peur de l'eau, donc pas question de retrouver mes 20 ans (j'aimerais bien quand même) grâce à lotus. Je crois que je coulerais d'un seul coup et il n'y aurait plus personne sur les rives pour regarder le bateau.
 ::  
la vague de froid revient en normandie et il fait -3° tout de suite, j'ai sorti lotus tout à l'heure, autant dire qu'il n'a pas traîné dehors. Et quand je suis rentrée de sortir jisou (un tout petit tour) pour la première fois il m'a fait un peu la fête.
j'étais aux    ::  

pour répondre à tes questions suzy, il y a un léger mieux pour jisou et snoopy remange bien après m'avoir fait bien peur pendant 2 jours. c'est dans quelle région vendargues suzy ? je suis nulle en géo    ::  

n'est-ce pas qu'ils sont beaux mes trois pépères sur les photos ?
jisou quand il dort ressemble à un bébé chien,
snoopy quand il dort ressemble à un jeune chien
lotus quand il dort à l'air si calme et si gentil.

Il est vrai quand même que depuis que j'ai jisou et lotus, je sors les 2 loulous 3 fois par jour, ce qui fait 6 ballades et je ne suis plus confinée chez-moi comme l'année dernière, snoopy ne voulant plus marcher, celà me fait un bien fou, de respirer l'air pur de normandie et de marcher.

 :bisous2:  ploum et suzy

----------


## SUZY34

Bonsoir Daysie,  

Alors pour répondre à votre question, Vendargues se situe près de Montpellier dans l'hérault.

J'espère que vos loulous vont bien...

Gros    ::    à vous et gros gros calins à vos 3 pépères.

----------


## Daysie433

Lotus est de sortie dans la neige

Maman fait des crepes, jisou et lotus attendent un morceau

Jisou se repose sur son petit oreiller

Trop fatigant le bain, snoopy c'est endormi

lotus en train de grogner sur nicolas

----------


## Daysie433

:amour3: 
voici les dernières photos de mes 3 "pépères".

lotus aime sortir dans la neige, mais depuis 4 jours il nous mène la vie dure.
Ce sont des grognements et des attaques à n'en plus finir, jisou a été mordu et heureusement qu'il avait son manteau, snoopy a été chopé à l'oeil et a un peu saigné, pendant que je faisais les crêpes il m'a chopé le mollet, heureusement que j'avais un pantalon.    ::  

pour jisou pas trop de changement dans son problème de toux. La vétérinaire a réajusté le traitement et elle à dit qu'il faillait attendre que cela fasse effet. Sinon c'est un amour de vieux papy   ::  

snoopy remange très bien et il reprend un peu de ses anciens réflexes. En promenade il renifle à nouveau les odeurs de ses congénères. Il ne faisait plus ça depuis 2 ans. Et même, l'autre nuit il m'a réveillé avec un fort aboiement pour me signaler qu'il était tombé et avait besoin de moi. Ses oreilles sont guéries.   ::  

merci suzy pour la réponse. Vendargues doit être très beau, car c'est une belle région.

 :bisous2:

----------


## giacomo

Lotus a vraiment une bouille d'amour ... Quel dommage ce caractère ronchon   :grrr: 
As tu trouvé une solution pour le toilettage ? Recherches une toiletteuse qui travaille en "cote de maille"   :lol2:  :lol2: 
(désolé Daisy, c'est pas rigolo mais il est 4 heures du matin, je me lève, et j'ai dû avaler un clown dans la nuit    ::   )

----------


## ploum

tu devrais quand meme rappelleer a la bouille d'amour que le chef de meute c'est toi!il ne faut pas le laisser faire.un bon engueulo court mais sec quand il fait l'idiot lui remettrait les idées d'aplomb!

----------


## Daysie433

:hein: 
pour répondre à giacomo, non je n'ai pas encore trouvé la solution pour le toilettage, ni le brossage. lotus est vraiment trop agressif, je vais lui donner un peu de temps pour qu'il soit moins stressé. Je pense que comme il était en spa depuis 11 mois, c'est comme si on l'avait arraché à "sa" maison. Je ne souhaite pas que la toiletteuse se fasse mordre. Ce qui n'excuse pas sa conduite.

ploum, bien sûr que je le dispute et fort. Mais lorsque je hausse le ton il devient encore plus agressif à tel point qu'il refuse même le jeu qu'il adore pourtant. Avec mon fils cela ne colle pas trop non plus, il n'arrête pas de grogner dessus.

jisou ne s'en approche même plus car lorsque lotus "jappe très fort et essaie de choper" le pauvre jisou fait un bond en arrière.   ::   Moi qui voulais lui trouver un copain, j'ai tout raté    ::  

quant à snoopy, malgré qu'il soit perdu dans son monde, il se sauve dès qu'il l'entend "japper fort". pauvre nounours  :bisous3: 

En ce moment je ne dors que 1 à 2 h par nuit, snoopy ne ferme pas l'oeil, il 
fait sous lui en marchant, glisse dedans et tombe. Il faut alors que je me lève pour l'essuyer, nettoyer et si par malheur ce sont des "gros besoins" il patauge dedans aussi et résultat : nettoyage en pleine nuit, bain obligatoire au moins tous les deux jours. Je dors en bas dans le canapé pour gérer cela mais je n'arrive pas à rester réveillée toute la nuit.   ::   C'est assez difficile.   :? 

J'essaie de faire une sieste, soit après le départ de mon fils au collège ou alors en début d'après-midi après la sortie des loulous pour ne pas péter les plombs.

le problème c'est que comme snoopy divague la tête penchée  et fonce en avant, lotus prend cela pour une agression ce qui amène directement une réaction de sa part.

J'ai sans doute fait une erreur en en prenant un troisième mais je persiste à espérer que cela va s'arranger. Sinon quoi faire ?  :hein2: 

je suis sûre que toutes les personnes qui ont adopté un vieux toutou ont un peu ce problème de recalage qui est normal par rapport à leur vécu.

Snoopy ne se rend compte de pas grand chose et heureusement qu'il est "cool". Il ne redevient lui-même que quand c'est l'heure de  manger.

bon, assez de bavardages, je dois ennuyer tout le monde.

 :bisous2:  à tous

----------


## giacomo

Et si tu allais poster ton problème avec Lotus dans la rubrique "chiens" ?

Expliques bien ce qui se passe et il y a peut-être un rescurien qui a rencontrer le même problème que toi et qui saurait te conseiller ?

Il y a forcément une solution ...

Demande un coup de main avant de craquer ... tu ne dois pas être la seule à avoir ce soucis d'adaptation ... Je suis sûre quand posant la question, nous allons nous apercevoir qu'il y a plein de petit "Lotus" autour de nous ...    :Embarrassment: k: 

De tout coeur avec toi    ::

----------


## Daysie433

::  
quand je parle de "péter les plombs", ce n'est pas par rapport à lotus mais à cause de ma fatigue due à mon manque de sommeil.  :|

----------


## ploum

tu peux tenter les fleurs de bach sans conviction au vu de ce que tu decris.
personellement je le monterais a un veto dans un premier temps,puis a un veto comportementaliste dans un 2eme.tu peux aussi opter  pour cette solution directement.un chien presentant de tels troubles comportementaux peut souffrir,ce qui expliquerait sa conduite(tumeur au cerveau par exemple)j'eliminerais les causes physiques d'abord et verrais aprés le coté psychique mais dans tous les cas je le montrerais a un veto pour l'interet de tous.
il y a quelque chose qui ne va pas,c'est evident.le refuge n'explique pas tout.il a besoin d'un traitement a definir.bon courage   ::

----------


## nura

daysie bonjour, quand je lis vos péripéties avec lotus je me vois avec georges le caniche exactement le meme que j'ai sorti de la spa, j'ai vécu un enfer avec lui dés le début, il nous mordait au sang, on ne pouvait pas balayer devant lui ni hausser le ton, il se jetait sur nous,par contre avec la chienne aucun souci, ça a recommencé qd j'ai adopté sur rescue un loulou, bagarres morsures, c'était a qui serait le pus dominant, pour finir je les ai fait castrer tous les deux.
ce caniche est toujours la mais quel changement, parfois par contre si on le dispute il essaie de nous mordre,c'est mon ronchon aussi,il a son petit coin bien a lui sa niche a l'extérieur bien calfeutrée, car s'il reste a l'intérieur il arrose toutes la maison,et il se plait dehors la nuit.et c'est ce qu'il recherche l'exclusivite, il n'y a qu'a voir si je l'emméne promener tout seul il est heureux comme un pape. par contre qd il va chez le véto ou chez la toiletteuse il ne dit pas un mot, je les ai averti qu'il risquait de les mordre ,eh bien la il se comporte normalement.
par contre personne ne passe devant sa niche c'est son domaine!
et une nuit il a mis en fuite des cambrioleurs qui s'étaient aventurés dans l'allée, il a réveillé tout le quartier

----------


## feeling

Je suis d'accord avec Ploum!

il faut montrer Lotus à un véto, son comportement ne me semble pas normal (regarder les oreilles) et éventuellement le faire castrer s'il ne l'est pas...

Bon courage, Daysie et surtout tâchez de trouver le moyen de dormir parce que bientôt vous n'aurez peut-être plus la force de mobiliser l'énergie nécessaire!  :? 

Lorsqu'il est seul avec vous (sans snoopy et Jisou), Lotus est-il plus cool?

----------


## mantoinette78

Rassure toi, tu ne nous ennuies pas du tout, du tout    ::    , en revanche on est ennuyé pour toi et on aimerait bien t'aider à trouver une solution.

Je pense effectivement que le refuge n'explique pas tout, ma petite NOISETTE qui a d'abord passé 6 mois en fourrière puis 2 mois en refuge n'est pas toujours facile, mais pas au point du petit LOTUS, en plus elle n'a plus beaucoup de dents (Elles ont vraisemblablement étaient arrachées sauvagement pour certaines, ce qui peut expliquer son caractère)

Par exemple avec la petite chatte qui est maintenant chez moi, elle va éventuellement la courser un peu où lui donner un "cou de nez" mais elle ne va pas la mordre.

Je vais essayer de retrouver pour te les indiquer les post qu'il y a eu sur un petit caniche gris qui a réussi à être adopté mais qui n'était et qui n'est toujours pas facile. La visite d'un comportementaliste a quand même bien amélioré les choses

----------


## Daysie433

:Embarrassment: k: 

tout d'abord merci à : ploum, nura, mantoinette et feeling pour les conseils.

dès que je peux, je vais aller voir un vétérinaire avec lotus mais pas tout de suite car j'ai eu énormément de frais avec jisou et les deux mois qui vont suivre vont être durs question budget.

A la décharge de lotus je dois dire que quand je fais la vaisselle je l'emmène avec moi dans la cuisine pour éviter les conflits et il s'avère être un compagnon charmant et gentil. De même quand je le promène, seul évidemment, c'est un trésor, il se laisse caresser quand je le récompense d'avoir fait ses besoins. Pareil aussi si je lui donne des gâteries, mais que quand il est seul avec moi.

Je ne pense pas (et j'espère surtout) qu'il ait une tumeur, sinon même seul avec moi, il serait agressif ce qui n'est pas le cas. Je crois tout simplement qu'il a un caractère "ronchon" et qu'il doit être "exclusif" car il n'aime pas me partager, même avec mon fils. je pense aussi qu'il ne doit pas aimer les hommes car dans la rue il suit les dames mais pas les messieurs. Allez savoir ce qu'il a vécu ?

Je l'ai déjà promené en même temps que jisou, avec mon fils nicolas, lui tenait lotus en laisse et moi je tenais jisou et cela s'est bien passé.

Je ne crois pas que tout est perdu. Maintenant il attend devant la porte quand il a envie de faire et fait tout pour me faire plaisir. Le matin quand je vais dans la cuisine, il se lève, vient vers moi et pose sa petite tête contre ma jambe pour avoir des caresses.

D'après ce que l'on m'a dit, il vivait avec sa maîtresse sans doute seul et elle est décédée. Il a été très bien suivi, il a tous ses vaccins depuis 14 ans. On m'a même donné toutes les factures de vétérinaire avec son carnet de santé. A part la patte arrière gauche fracturée en 2003 suite à un choc contre l'escabeau, rien à signaler.

Il devait faire de l'hyper-attachement envers sa vieille maîtresse décédée et a dû être traumatisé de sa perte et de se retrouver en spa. Il est "exclusif" et reporte son attachement vers moi.Il n'a sans doute pas l'habitude d'avoir d'autres chiens avec lui. Quand je fais de l'ordinateur, il se met en-dessous dans son panier et ne bronche pas. Si je lui dit d'aller dans la cuisine il y va sagement et attend gentiment que je le sorte. Il ne supporte pas tout simplement le partage avec les autres toutous et le fiston. Pourtant à la spa il était dans le bureau de la directrice avec deux autres papy ronchons.

Je l'observe bien à fond et je crois vraiment que l'on pourra en faire un toutou gentil, mais il faudra du temps et surtout de la patience, heureusement que j'en ai.

Cet après-midi les chiens sont restés seuls pendant 4 h (jisou et snoopy) dans la salle et lotus dans la cuisine et tout s'est bien passé. C'est la première fois que je laisse snoopy et jisou seuls si longtemps.

personne n'a aboyé c'est super. Quand je fais une sieste, soit le matin, soit l'après-midi, ils sont tous les trois dans la salle avec moi et c'est très calme. Pas de problème. Tout le monde dort. Enfin tout cela pour dire que je ne crois pas que lotus soit malade. Il est comme certains humains qui vieillissent mal   :lol2: 

Je suis allée chercher au Havre une nouvelle plaquette de dimazon pour jisou car on prolonge son traitement  diurétique d'où mon absence de 4 h.
Encore 6 km à pied en marche rapide. Je vais pouvoir bientôt courir le marathon   ::  

 :merci:  de votre intérêt à tous pour ma tribu de vieux pépères.

 :bisous2:

----------


## SUZY34

Bonsoir Daysie,

Je pense aussi que votre Lotus doit être exclusif vu son passé avec son ancienne maîtresse. De plus, à son âge, il a maintenant un caractère bien encré et sa risque d'être difficile mais avec votre patience et pas mal de temps, ça peut se tasser. Je comprends vos doutes quant à son adoption mais vous saurez remonter tout ça et vous serez fière de votre Lotus et de vous-même quand il deviendra un gros toutou docile    ::  .
Je vois que vos nuits sont bien agitées et c'est normal, vous ne pouvez pas laisser votre beau Snoopy patauger dans ses besoins. Mais vous devez aussi penser à vous reposer au maximum pour ne pas criser. Vous ne pourrez être performante et surtout patiente que si vous êtes reposée. 

Voilà, je suis de tout coeur avec vous et n'oublliez pas que tout ce que vous faites est bien et c'est sûr, ça va finir pas payer.

Gros    ::   à vous et gros calins à vos 3 pépères.

----------


## Daysie433

:merci:   suzy de tes encouragements. 

je crois aussi que rien n'est perdu pour le petit lotus, là je viens d'aller le promener et il était tout fier dans la rue piétonne et il a eu très peur des cloches quand elles ont sonné. Il a aussi peur des motos.   ::  

mon petit jisou tousse toujours, on augmente son traitement. Il m'a fait une fête terrible quand je suis rentrée du Havre. C'est un amour   ::  

snoopy vient de se réveiller. Il va rester réveillé jusqu'à minuit, pour ensuite dormir jusqu'à 1 h ou 2 h et ensuite nuit blanche avec sa maman.   ::  
Mais j'ai l'habitude, cela fait 2 ans qu'il est comme ça. Quoique avec le candi****** cela semble s'améliorer un peu. C'est un oxygénateur des cellules nerveuses préconisé pour les vieux toutous qui sont victimes comme les humains de légers AVC sans que l'on s'en rende compte. L'alarme c'est quand ils commencent à se mettre dans un coin tête basse sans bouger.
et y rester des  heures. (comme alzheimer chez les "2 pattes").

bon, assez bavardé, je n'ai pas encore mangé, ni nicolas non plus. J'étais en ligne au téléphone avec mes deux très chers amis de la guadeloupe.


 :bisous2:

----------


## ploum

avec la patience et l'abnegation dont tu fais preuve,c'est sur,ca ne pourra qu'aller!  le tout est que ce soit le plus confortablement et paisiblement pour tous!   ::   :dodo:

----------


## nura

courage daysie ce lotus est malin et exclusif, avec le temps il apprendra a partager sa maman avec les autres.

je voulais vous dire le tout blanc est magnifique.

----------


## giacomo

Et si tu faisais faire une bonne promenade à Snoopy avant de dormir, ne gagnerais tu pas quelques heures de sommeil ?

On dirait que ton loulou est décaler dans son sommeil ... Dormir le jour et réveillé la nuit ???? 

Un chien "actif" (je mesure mes propos avec Snoopy    ::   ) en journée, doit être fatigué le soir ...   :hein2: 

Houpette et Rex attendent la nuit avec impatience, elle est signe pour eux de tranquilité (ouf ! la patronne nous fiche enfin la paix    ::   ...)

----------


## Daysie433

::  
bonjour toute la famille giacomo,

bien sûr, j'ai déjà essayé d'empêcher snoopy de dormir dans la journée mais il ne dormait toujours pas la nuit ce qui faisait qu'à bout de forces il s'écroulait au sol, au risque de se blesser.

quant aux sorties, il ne veut plus marcher beaucoup, il va jusqu'en haut de ma rue et arrivé en haut fait systématiquement demi-tour pour rentrer à la maison.
Je crois qu'il se sent trop perdu dehors et ne pense qu'à rentrer. Son comportement à changé le lendemain du jour du décès de son père à 18 ans et 4 mois. j'ai toujours eu une meute avec le papa, la maman, 2 petits de la première portée et 2 petits de la 2ème et dernière portée.Ce qui faisait 6 chiens en tout à la maison ensemble. Petit à petit ce nombre s'est réduit à deux à cause des décès des autres. Mais il a eu un grand choc quand son père est parti car ils étaient inséparables et s'entendaient à merveille.

J'aurais sans doute du en prendre tout de suite un autre pour qu'il ne se sente pas seul, mais j'ai attendu presque 2 ans et voyant qu'il s'ennuyait j'ai adopté jisou, mais cela n'a rien fait pour le ramener en esprit auprès de nous.

snoopy s'entend très bien maintenant avec jisou, puisqu'ils mangent et boivent ensemble dans la même gamelle, mais cet échange ne dure que le temps du repas car après il redevient "absent".

C'est triste     ::   de voir ce si beau loulou perdu dans son monde car il était très câlin et joueur, on faisait la course tous les deux dans la maison autour de la table et dehors dès que je le sifflais il revenait vers moi en courant comme un fou.

je ne me sens pas le courage de le faire disparaître   ::   le vétérinaire a dit qu'il ne souffrait pas et avait encore un bon coeur. seulement il ne me reconnait plus ni son environnement, ce qui explique ses divagations dans la maison. Peut-être des gens penseront qu'il serait mieux parti, mais tant pis c'est mon loulou et je l'aime.  Eddy son papa avait lui aussi perdu la tête, il est resté 1 an comme çà mais je l'ai veillé jusqu'à la fin et je ferais de même pour snoopy. C'est pour ça que je vis au rythme de snoopy ce petit   :amour: 
J'adore les caniches blancs et mes 6 caniches étaient blancs à poils longs et magnifiques. De temps en temps j'ai quand même le droit à un bisou.

Aujourd'hui, il va sans doute neiger dehors, il fait très froid avec beaucoup de vent. J'ai sorti jisou et lotus. Ils n'ont pas traîné car ils préfèrent rester au chaud.. Là mes trois pépères se reposent   :dodo:  et la maison est calme.
jisou tousse encore, il fait la fête à tous ceux qui rentrent dans la maison, reste propre malgré les diurétiques. Lotus demande aussi la porte maintenant et ce matin a mis ses pattes sur mes genoux pour avoir un câlin.
J'avais bien dit qu'il y avait de l'espoir  :amour3:  On a tous redormi de 8 h 30 à 10 h et le "dortoir des papy" était très calme, j'ai pu me reposer un peu.

 :bisous2:

----------


## Daysie433

dommage, le temps de prendre la photo, jisou s'est caché derrière snoopy.

voici le clan des "3 pépères"

snoopy commence à se fatiguer

là, snoopy est bien réveillé et bien content.

snoopy, c'est mon "gros nounours blanc".

----------


## Daysie433

:Embarrassment: k: 
aujourd'hui je suis contente parce que jisou tousse moins.

lotus a été assez calme presque toute la journée et nous avons fait une grande balade tous les deux. Il était très content que nous soyons tous seuls.  :amour3: 

snoopy a joué avec moi pendant plusieurs minutes comme avant et a accepté la ballade de ce soir. Il semble reprendre des forces    ::

----------


## SUZY34

Bonjour Daysie,

Superbes photos et superbes nouvelles    ::   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k: .
Faut continuer comme ça les gars...

Gros    ::    à vous et gros calins à vos 3 pépères.

----------


## manuemounier

:Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:  Je suis toute émue de lire les aventures de ces 3 pépères... c'est magnifique l'amour que tu leur donnes    ::   ::    ça fait chaud au coeur... Bravo et longue vie à tout le monde    ::

----------


## Daysie433

::  
merci manuemounier,
je trouve que vanille qui est en avatar est très belle  :amour:

----------


## manuemounier

oui    ::    c''est ma princesse ! elle a 4 ans 1/2 et c'est mon premier chien...   ::

----------


## Daysie433

:amour3: 
beaucoup de bonheur à toi et à la petite louloute si jolie et si câline.
est-ce que c'est une canichette ?
Ces petites boules de poils sont des vrais amours
 :bisous2:

----------


## manuemounier

c'est un bichon maltais   :ange2:    oui, j'en suis gaga    ::   ::    et je comprends le mal que tu te donnes avec tes pépères... on voudrait les garder 50 ans    ::

----------


## emily

bonjour daysie.   ::  

cela fait un moment que je navais pas lu les nouvelles des 3pépères  :amour3: 

je ne sais pas pourquoi je nest pas eu de mail pour m'avertir des nouveaux message!

je suis tres contente que les 2 loulou vont mieux.
je voit que lotus est tjr ronchon  :fou: 
je croit bien aussi quil a envie d'etre exclusif avec vous!

bn courage et reposé vous   ::  
 ::

----------


## Daysie433

::  
bonsoir emily,
merci de votre gentil message. pour le repos pas de problème cela fait 2 jours que je passe au lit, et mon fils aussi : gastro d'enfer pour les deux (moi cela fait ma 2ème en 1 semaine) sorties seulement pour jisou et lotus.

jisou tousse beaucoup moins, il est devenu papy léchouille, il n'arrête pas  :amour3: 

snoopy hier m'a fait une grosse surprise : il a accepté la même grande balade que jisou et lotus, j'étais aux anges    :ange2:  et il m'a fait plein de bisous aussi.

lotus est marrant, quand il voit que je prends la laisse pour le sortir il lève sa tête vers moi et met ses deux oreilles à l'horizontale, on dirait les ailes d'un avion (dumbo l'éléphant), c'est trop drôle   :fou: 

 :bisous2:  à vous et votre toutou.

----------


## Daysie433

:Embarrassment: k: 

encore une bonne journée pour snoopy, il accepte les grandes balades et continue à renifler l'odeur de ses congénères. Il a l'air plus réveillé et a un appétit d'ogre. Je suis aux   :ange2: 

avec lotus hier j'ai fait une grande balade, plus grande que d'habitude. Dehors il se sent à l'aise et à sa queue bien droite. Quand il est dans la maison il a la queue baissée et ne doit pas encore se sentir bien. Avec nicolas, hier au soir, nous avons sorti lotus et jisou. Comme lotus montre les dents à nico je lui ai demandé de m'aider à le sortir et cela c'est bien passé. J'ai même à un moment tenu les deux chiens ensemble et il n'y a pas eu de bagarre   :amour3: 

jisou devient de plus en plus "pot de colle" mais j'aime çà. Il me suit partout et n'arrête pas de faire des bisous. Sa toux s'améliore et il recommence à faire le fou-fou   ::    Il faut voir comment il fait des sauts pour monter sur le canapé c'est un vrai casse-cou et il continue à faire des galipettes. Tous les gens que je croise en promenade le trouvent très beau.  :amour: 

 :bisous2:  à tous

----------


## giacomo

Nous sommes bien contents de lire ces bonnes nouvelles ... 

Tu devrais peut-être demander à Nicolas de s'occuper de toutes les bonnes choses pour Lotus. Préparer la gamelle, faire les ballades (quand son panning d'adolescent lui permet    ::   ). 

Lotus aurait vite fait d'assimiler Nicolas à tout ce qu'il aime. Ca aiderait leurs futures bonnes relations ...

Il ne faut pas oublier que Jisou est un LOF    ::    ... et cela ne m'étonne pas que tout le monde le trouve superbe ! (Houpette reste toujours sous le charme de son fiancé d'internet  :amour3:  )

----------


## Daysie433

::  
contrairement à ce que je pensais, le petit jisou m'a mordu aux deux mains parce que je voulais lui retirer son manteau vert, même avec les dents manquantes cela fait quand même très mal. Sinon il va mieux mais reste toujours à l'écart de lotus.

lotus est en grande demande de câlins mais seulement lorsque nous sommes seuls ou que les deux autres dorment. Je suis allée voir la toilletteuse et elle accepte de le tondre mais sous muselière comme indiqué dans son carnet de santé. Il aura rendez-vous la première semaine de mars (budget oblige) et j'espère que cela se passera bien.   :| 

sinon, snoopy gagne un peu plus chaque jour en progrès, pas pour les nuits blanches mais pour les sorties et l'éveil. Il est de plus en plus présent et cela me fait très plaisir  :amour3: 

 :bisous2:  à tous et bon week-end.

----------


## ploum

tu as beaucoup d'amour et une grande patience pour tes loulous!   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Daysie433

:| 
bonjour ploum,

comme je n'ai pas de mari à câliner, il faut bien que je reporte tout l'amour que j'ai sur mes loulous   :lol2:  (et sur mon fils bien entendu).

il n'y a pas beaucoup de messieurs qui s'intéressent aux animaux, alors ploum laisse moi de féliciter pour tous tes gentils messages et ton intérêt pour ces toutous malmenés (j'ai vu que tu avais posté dans plein de sujets et j'ai bien rigolé avec tes commentaires assez humoristiques).

bonne journée à toi  :merci:   ::

----------


## Daysie433

:Embarrassment: k:  toujours de l'amélioriation dans l'état de snoopy qui accepte tous les jours les grandes balades et semble bien éveillé à présent. Je retrouve un peu mon pépère d'avant.

jisou tousse de moins en moins mais commence à "ronchonner" comme lotus, ce qui ne l'empêche pas d'être aussi câlin avec nous.Cela fait 2 mois 1/2 qu'il est à la maison. Il va de temps en temps vers snoopy pour le renifler ou lui faire un bisou, mais  jamais plus il ne l'embête. Ce qui était mon gros souci du début. :amour: 

pour lotus cela fera un mois demain (déjà) qu'il est avec nous et les progrès continuent. Je l'habitue à recevoir plein de caresses pour qu'il se laisse approcher plus souvent, mais   :non:  pour le brossage.

cet après-midi j'ai laissé les 3 "pépères" seuls dans la salle à manger pendant que j'étais occupée dans la cuisine. Snoppy dormait et de temps en temps j'avais la visite de lotus et jisou qui venaient voir tout doucement ce que je faisais ou chercher une caresse. Il n'y a pas eu de grognements ni de bagarres   :Embarrassment: k: 

 :bisous2:  à tous

----------


## Daysie433

::  

aujourd'hui c'est une journée moins bonne pour snoopy, il ne veut à nouveau plus sortir et dort de plus en plus souvent.

pour la première fois lotus m'a bien mordu la main alors que je voulais le caresser. Dehors, c'est à ne rien comprendre, n'importe qui peut lui faire des caresses, il ne dit rien.

jisou, devient très "ronchon" et montre à nouveau ses dents, je crois qu'il prend un peu du caractère de lotus et montre que lui aussi peut grogner   ::  

nicolas m'a fait une belle bannière avec la photo de mes trois pépères.

 :bisous2:  à tous

----------


## ploum

la baniere est trés jolie mais ils ont un caractere de cochon   ::

----------


## Daysie433

:hein2: 

c'est sûr ploum j.y, ils ont un sacré caractère mais ce sont des vieux, et des vieux papy ronchons    ::

----------


## SUZY34

Bonsoir Daysie,

Effectivement, Lotus et Jisou ont un caractère de cochon   :non: . Ah ces mecs, il faut toujours qu'ils la ramènent !!!
Si maman Daysie vous mord, vous ferez moins mes malins, je vous aurais prévenu.......

Félicitations à Nicolas pour la bannière    :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:  .

Gros    ::    à vous, gros calins à Snoopy et tout petit calin à Lotus et Jisou ( punition, ça vous apprendra à mordre, non mais !!!)

----------


## Daysie433

::  
je viens de m'apercevoir qu'au lieu des patounes j'avais un premier avertissement ? est-ce que la personne qui me l'a mis peut me passer un mp pour me dire le pourquoi ? je ne sais pas ce que cela veut dire et si j'ai fait une erreur qu'on me le dise afin que je ne recommence plus svp, merci.

----------


## giacomo

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ????????????????

----------


## SUZY34

Oui, c'est bizarre...
On pourrait au moins vous expliquer le pourquoi du comment. Mais, c'est peut-être une erreur  :hein2:  .

Sinon, vos 3 pépères vont bien ?

----------


## Daysie433

::  
bonsoir,

voici les dernières nouvelles de mes 3 pépères :

snoopy reste de plus en plus réveillé dans la journée, ce qui ne l'empêche pas de faire des nuits blanches et il fait des progrès en ce qui concerne l'attention.   ::  

jisou reste toujours perché sur le canapé d'où il peut surveiller lotus. Il reste prudent vis-à-vis de lotus car il a essayé plusieurs fois de jouer au ballon avec lui mais lotus n'accepte pas   ::   sinon ce papy va bien  :amour3: 

lotus n'accepte toujours pas la compagnie des deux autres  :|  par contre il vient chercher plus souvent des caresses auprès de moi. Ce midi il est venu frotter son museau contre mon genou en demandant des papouilles. j'ai essayé de lui dégager les poils devant les yeux mais je suis obligée d'attendre qu'il dorme mais dès qu'il entend le bruit des ciseaux il se réveille. ce n'est vraiment pas facile, vivement le toilettage.   ::  

 :bisous2:  à tous

----------


## Daysie433

Lotus est sage pendant que je fais la vaisselle

Snoopy en promenade avec son nouveau manteau

Jisou vient de se réveiller

----------


## giacomo

Lotus serait il allé chez le toiletteur   :shock:   ???

----------


## Daysie433

:amour3: 
je suis contente car pour la 1ère fois lotus m'a vraiment fait la fête en sautant comme un cabri lorsque je suis rentrée des courses. De plus il est venu plusieurs fois frotter le dessous de son museau sur mes genoux et réclamer une caresse. J'ai même eu le droit à des léchouilles sur les mains et une sur le bout du nez.    ::  

j'ai emmené snoopy faire une promenade hier au soir dans la rue piétonne. Je voulais le prendre en photo avec son manteau bleu, mais fatigué, il n'a pas pu rester debout  :bisous3:  et la photo a été ratée.

jisou réclame aussi des câlins et aboie très fort pour me demander la porte, même la nuit. Il est super   :amour:  Ses diurétiques sont terminés. Il tousse encore un peu mais seulement après avoir aboyé ou lorsqu'il tire trop fort sur la laisse.

Je n'arrive pas à faire en sorte que lotus accepte les deux autres. C'est dommage car snoopy va sans cesse vers lui pour le renifler et jisou aimerait bien jouer à la balle avec lui.   ::  

Il me faudra encore de la patience et du temps pour y arriver   ::  

 ::   à tous ceux qui suivent l'histoire des mes trois pépères.

----------


## Daysie433

:non: 
lotus n'est pas encore allé chez la toiletteuse. On dirait qu'il est brossé car on ne voit pas ses noeuds sur la photo, mais non, je ne peux toujours pas le faire. J'ai réussi à lui dégager les deux yeux mais il a peur de l'appareil photo et les ferme dès qu'il voit le flash. De toutes façons il a toujours très, très peur de la main   :hein2:

----------


## feeling

ça va venir Daysie, il faut encore du temps!
regardez comme Lotus a déjà progressé envers vous!

Pour son contact avec les autres chiens, là, pas sûre que ça progresse beaucoup mais ils apprendront à vivre ensemble malgré son fichu caractère!

Ma galga veut toujours jouer avec les deux petits mais elle est trop brutale et en plus n'aiment pas jouer avec les autres chiens. Rusty se sauve et la petite Candy la remet en place par un grognement, un aboiement voire un coup de dents! C'est elle la chef du haut de ses 12 ans!   :eyebrows:

----------


## Daysie433

:amour3:  toujours contente de voir que mon snoopy qui aura 16 ans le 1er avril continue ses progrès. Il est de plus en plus réveillé dans la journée et accepte les longues promenades (en ce moment 2 par jour). Toujours décalé quand même dans ses horaires. Il dort de 14 H à 19 H et ensuite de 22 H à 24 H. Donc toujours des nuits blanches que j'accompagne comme je peux car je m'endors des fois 1/4 H par ci, 1/2 H par là.   ::    Heureusement que je peux faire 1 sieste de 1 H l'après-midi quand tous les pépères   :dodo: 

jisou  :amour:  essaie toujours de jouer avec lotus mais pas moyen de se faire accepter. Son comportement vis-à-vis de snoopy est rigolo. Chaque fois qu'il passe à côté de lui il lui fait un bisou quand il est réveillé. Quand snoopy dort il va le renifler dans son panier et ensuite retourne sur le canapé qui est devenu sa tour de guet et où il se sent à l'abri   ::  

lotus joue volontiers à la balle avec nicolas mais dès que nicolas essaie de le caresser il essaie de le choper. J'ai expliqué à mon fils qu'il ne fallait pas le forcer à venir mais le laisser venir, mais allez faire comprendre cela à un ado de 15 ans  :non:  Lotus est toujours adorable en promenade et aussi quand il joue à la balle avec moi   :Embarrassment: k:  mais je n'arrives toujours pas, au bout des 6 semaines, qu'il est chez nous à arranger son caractère "ronchon"   ::  
son toilettage est prévu vendredi à 14 H. la toiletteuse m'a demandé de le tranquilliser avec des cachets mais j'attends l'accord de la spa d'evreux. je ne voudrais pas qu'il lui arrive quelque chose.  :|  Il n'est pas propre la nuit et s'oublie aussi quelquefois quand il joue à la balle mais va se cacher car il sait très bien que ce n'est pas bien.

 ::   à tous

----------


## Daysie433

:amour: 
superbe journée avec du soleil et deux grandes balades pour les toutous.

je suis très heureuse car lotus est venu aujourd'hui chercher des papouilles  en se collant contre ma jambe et lorsque je lui faisais des chatouilles il levait les deux pattes arrière l'une après l'autre en remuant sa petite queue et en dandinant du postérieur    ::   on aurait dit une petite danseuse, c'était trop drôle Peut-être qu'il se sent de plus en plus à l'aise à la maison. de plus depuis hier il me suit partout dans la maison. Si je suis assise il pose sa tête sur mes genoux en attente de caresses.


jisou lui a toujours sa queue levée en panache et elle remue constamment très vite. On dirait un métronome et lorsque je rentre des courses il tourne autour de moi en rond en faisant des bonds, c'est une vrai usine à bisous   ::   il fait des léchouilles sans arrêt : sur les mains, sur le bout du nez, sur le genou enfin sur tout ce qui se trouve à sa hauteur.

snoopy a aussi profité du soleil, il a fait les deux grandes balades aussi mais du fait qu'il est devenu aveugle il marche en sautant comme un cabri et il fonce comme une fusée. Il reprend des forces mon vieux pépères  :bisous3:  c'est super   :Embarrassment: k: 

 :bisous2:

----------


## Pascale80

Comment ils faisaient à Evreux pour le toiletter Lotus le ronchon ?

----------


## Daysie433

sous muselière   ::

----------


## SUZY34

Bonsoir Daysie,

Super les bonnes nouvelles des 3 pépères    :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:  .
Ils vous adorent vos loulous    ::  .

Faites leur de grooooooos calins.

----------


## feeling

> sous muselière


à mon avis, mieux vaut la muselière pendant le toilettage que les calmants...   ::

----------


## Daysie433

:hein2: 
d'accord feeling mais la toiletteuse m'a dit qu'il fallait lui enlever la muselière pour  lui tondre le museau et jamais lotus ne la laissera faire, alors pas d'autre solution si on ne veut pas qu'elle se fasse mordre   ::

----------


## feeling

à voir sur place au moment où... et puis, au pire si elle ne parvient pas à faire la moustache, c'est pas si grave..

c'est une histoire entre la toiletteuse et lui!

il ne faut sutout pas que tu restes.

Rusty ne supporte pas que je lui touche les pieds ou la moustache, il me mord méchamment (quelle galère pour lui enlever un épi ou une boulette!). Il n'a jamais strictement rien dit à la toiletteuse qui en fait ce qu'elle veut!

D'ailleurs, je ne sais pas si un calmant réglerait le prob...  :hein:

----------


## nura

j'ai le meme caniche que vous un peu sociopathe, mordeur et acariatre, eh bien chez la toiletteuse ou le véto il ne dit rien, au début j'avais aussi proposé a la toiletteuse de lui donner un calmi***** en connaissant les réactions de georges,elle a refusé car il lui est arrivé une fois un probléme avec un loulou sous calmant, et mon georges s'est laissé faire sans broncher alors que moi je ne peux pas lever un petit doigt devant lui. te fais pas de soucis daysie, c'est leur métier ils sont formés pour, ils savent y faire,des chiens qui mordent elle doit en voir passer et doit savoir le prendre en conséquence

----------


## Pascale80

Moi aussi j'ai eu et j'ai encore des ronchons, pinceurs... très dociles chez le toiletteur et le véto.
J'ai toujours peur des calmants surtout pour les vieux toutous.

----------


## Daysie433

:Embarrassment: k: 
j'ai le feu vert de la SPA d'Evreux pour tranquilliser lotus pour le toilettage car il n'a aucun problème de santé et ce n'est pas la première fois que la toiletteuse fait utiliser ce produit sur les petits chiens trop paniqués pour le toilettage.
J'espère maintenant qu'il n'y aura pas de problèmes. Vivement vendredi soir que tout soit terminé.

Hier au soir et ce soir, j'ai testé une nouvelle façon de promener Jisou et Lotus.
J'ai pris 2 laisses, une pour chacun et je suis partie seule les promener. Au début c'était   :fou:  ils se croisaient sans arrêt au risque de me faire tomber. Mais une fois les besoins terminés, ils sont sagement restés flanc contre flanc et ont continué la promenade sans bagarre ni grognements   :Embarrassment: k:  Une façon de plus de les habituer à se supporter mutuellement et je suis très heureuse du résultat.

snoopy a été un ange toute la journée il est resté réveillé et très calme, à voir maintenant comment se passera la nuit.

Je crois que petit à petit les choses se mettent en place et Lotus semble s'adapter de mieux en mieux à sa nouvelle maison. Sans arrêt, lui et Jisou, sont venus chercher des caresses, à tour de rôle et voir ce que je faisais dans la cuisine.

Le fait de les promener tous les deux en même temps me permet aussi de faire durer la promenade deux fois plus longtemps. Ils sont trop mignons tous les deux  :amour3: 

 :bisous2:

----------


## ploum

laisser le temps au temps...

et ca se met en place doucement   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

::  
j'ai eu la peur de ma vie hier vers 22 H, j'ai ouvert la porte pour sortir Snoopy en laisse et Lotus en a profité pour se ruer dehors. Paniquée je me suis mise à crier si fort que Lotus a été stoppé net dans son élan, il était déjà arrivé au milieu de la route et en m'entendant a fait aussitôt demi-tour et est rentré dans la maison sagement. j'étais    ::   d'inquiétude. Je ne l'ai jamais sorti sans laisse et ne sais vraiment pas si je peux lui faire confiance ou s'il prendrait immédiatement la fuite. 

Ce soir nouvelle promenade commune de Jisou et Lotus mais avec une seule laisse et un doubleur. Essai non concluant, vu qu'ils ne marchent pas à la même allure trop difficile à gérer. Il vaut mieux deux laisses distinctes. Mais cela se passe bien quand je les sors ensemble.   ::   ils restent bien côte à côte sans grognements   :Embarrassment: k:  Jisou recherche énormément la compagnie de Lotus et il ne se fait plus grogner dessus, seulement quand il s'agit de la gamelle d'eau ou de nourriture.

Mon snoopy, qui n'avait pas dormi de l'après-midi hier a quand même passé une nuit blanche et moi aussi    ::   C'est terrible qu'il soit décalé ainsi car j'ai tout essayé. Il refait des grands ballades qui normalement devraient le fatiguer, mais rien n'y fait. Il est comme les bébés au début de leur vie qui prennent le jour pour la nuit. Peut-être est-ce normal chez les vieux toutous qui vivent un peu dans "leur monde"?  :hein: 

voilà, j'ai fait le tour des 3 pépères qui   :dodo:  déjà.

 :bisous2:

----------


## Daysie433

:Embarrassment: k: 
visite cet après-midi chez le véto pour Lotus  au sujet de son toilettage, tranquilisant prescrit et sans danger pour lui. Il m'a même prescrit des gélules à lui donner 1 x par jour afin de le déstresser suite à son changement de maison. Ma voisine m'a gentiment emmenée en voiture : voyage ok, Lotus a été sage comme une image  :amour3:  d'après le véto le déstressant devrait faire effet au bout de 4 jours afin qu'il se sente à l'aise ici (il doit suivre ce traitement pendant 1 mois).

Jisou, petite bouille d'amour  :amour:  va bien. Sans cesse il se frotte contre ma jambe et réclame des câlins. Malgré qu'il soit aveugle d'un oeil il me surveille tout le temps et me suit partout dans la maison et au moindre bruit accourt. Moi qui pensais au début qu'il était sourd   :non:  pas du tout. Et emily qui croyait qu'il était aveugle, merci encore à elle d'avoir fait en sorte qu'il arrive chez-moi.   ::  

Snoopy continue ses progrès question éveil et va renifler à nouveau toutes les odeurs du dedans comme du dehors et fait à nouveau entendre le son de sa voix. Il émet un seul aboiement, très rauque pour attirer l'attention. Il n'avait plus aboyé depuis 18 mois, date de la mort de son papa eddy.   :bisous3: 

bonne journée à tous.  :bisous2:

----------


## SUZY34

Bonsoir Daysie,

N'oubliez pas de mettre une photo de votre Lotus toiletté, c'est demain n'est-ce pas ?

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir suzy,

oui le toilettage de Lotus est prévu demain à 14 H.

Des photos seront prises dans la soirée et je vais demander à mon fils de les mettre sur le forum, moi je suis toujours aussi    ::   pour les mettre.

gros bisous  :bisous2:

----------


## Daysie433

::  
je viens de déposer Lotus chez la toiletteuse. Je lui ai donné son cachet de tranquillisant à 12 H 30 comme l'avait indiqué le vétérinaire. A son arrivée chez la toiletteuse à 14 H il est entré dans une rage folle quand elle a voulu le porter pour le mettre sur la table pour le tondre. Force a été de lui mettre une muselière en plus. On le tenait à deux, avec une serviette sur les yeux et malgré cela il a presque fallu se bagarrer avec lui pour lui enfiler sa muselière et au sol.

Pauvre toiletteuse, je ne suis pas trop rassurée pour elle, je ne comprends pas pourquoi le cachet ne l'a pas calmé. Donc je risque de le récupérer avec le museau non tondu à 15 H 30, et en espérant que la toiletteuse ne perde pas un doigt   :lol2: 

Suite de l'histoire et photos dès que je l'aurais récupéré, mais je suis vraiment sur des charbons ardents.  :| 

pauvre pépère  :bisous3:  quel est son vécu ?

 :bisous2:

----------


## Daysie433

Lotus avant le toilettage

Lotus après toilettage

Coucou c'est moi je pèse 7,550kg

Lotus dehors au soleil

----------


## ploum

::   on dirait un jeune homme!felicitations !  ::

----------


## feeling

YES   ::  

nouveau look, nouvelle vie!

finalement, le petit Lotus s'est laissé toiletter le bout du nez!!! super!

Il est méconnaissable mais toujours aussi joli!   ::

----------


## Daysie433

:Embarrassment: k: 
comme promis les photos de mon lotus toiletté.

quand je suis arrivée chez la toiletteuse la première question a été : vous avez encore tous vos doigts ?

elle m'a alors expliqué que le seul problème avait été de faire la tête. Sinon pour le corps il n'a rien dit. Elle a eu beaucoup de mal à lui enlever les croûtes qui se trouvaient sous les yeux. Je n'en revenais pas du résultat et ai  même eu du mal à reconnaitre Lotus. Il a vraiment une belle bouille   :amour3:  et est très clair de pelage. 

pas du tout calmé avec le tranquilisant il a tiré comme un dingue sur la laisse pour rentrer à la maison. Il m'a aussi fait la fête quand je suis allée le chercher   ::  

La prochaine fois j'aurais moins peur. Une bonne chose de faite. Maintenant mes trois pépères sont tous beaux.

bonne journée.

 :bisous2:

----------


## giacomo

Il est toiletté court, tu devrais être tranquille pour un petit moment    ::  

Sur son corp, on croirait voir de l'Alcantara ...   :amour3:

----------


## Daysie433

::  
bonjour giacomo,
je l'ai fait toiletter court pour éviter d'avoir recours trop souvent aux tranquillisants, mais je les aime mieux quand le poil est un peu plus long, cela ira déjà mieux dans un mois. De plus, au début, les pauvres ont froid ce qui se comprend aisément.

c'est quoi de l'alcantara ? Il me semble que c'est du tissu moiré ?

Jisou qui a été toiletté le 12/01 est superbe maintenant, son poil a bien repoussé. Je ne suis pas fada des toilettages mais pour Lotus, pauvre pépère, il y avait trop de noeuds sur les cuisses et comme il ne voulait pas se laisser brosser, je n'avais pas trop le choix. Quant à Jisou, il sentait si mauvais et avait tant de puces, qu'il a bien fallu aussi que le fasse tondre.

Ma toiletteuse est super, elle n'a pas eu peur d'accepter de prendre Lotus   ::   Elle prend beaucoup moins cher qu'à STRASBOURG, où j'ai vécu 14 ans. c'est seulement 30 euros.

 :bisous2:

----------


## SUZY34

Bonsoir Daysie,

C'est cool, tout s'est bien passé    :Embarrassment: k:  . Bravo à la toiletteuse, elle a fait du bon boulot et il n'y a pas eu de blessés    ::   .
Je trouve, par rapport aux photos, que Lotus fait moins "chien méchant".
Dans tous les cas, comme vous dites, c'est une bonne chose de faite, il en avait besoin.

Gros bisous à vous et gros calins à vos 3 beautés.

----------


## Daysie433

:hein: 
en parcourant tous les forum sur lesquels je me suis inscrite pour suivre les histoires de tous les caniches, je viens de m'apercevoir que ma bannière avec les photos de mes trois pépères avait disparue.

problème informatique ou autre?????????????????

je vais demander à mon fils de voir ce qui se passe.

Jisou ne reconnait plus Lotus à l'odeur et il tourne autour de lui en reniflant, certainement qu'il lui plait comme ça   :lol2:  en tout cas il s'habitue très bien à la maison car je reste devant le pas de ma porte et il va tout seul faire son pipi et revient tout de suite à la maison (sous ma surveillance bien entendu).
Son pelage a bien repoussé. Il a les poils tout doux et ressemble à une peluche. Il va falloir que je le pèse car il me semble qu'il a grossi.

Lotus fait pareil que Jisou pour le pipi  depuis hier. J'ai essayé de jouer à la balle avec lui devant la porte mais pas question. Il me regarde, regarde la balle et rentre aussitôt dans la maison paniqué. Je ne sais pas si la gélule de déstressant est pour quelque chose dans son comportement mais il me semble qu'il grogne moins qu'avant.    ::   et cela fait vraiment plaisir de pouvoir enfin voir ses yeux. Il ressemble ainsi à mon Filou qui était fin et haut sur pattes et avait aussi des petits yeux ronds. Lui non plus n'avait pas trop bon caractère et était très nerveux comme Lotus.

Snoopy reste de plus en plus longtemps réveillé dans la journée mais il reste calmement dans son panier mais ne dort pas plus la nuit. Je suis contente quand même de voir qu'il accepte les grandes ballades comme les deux autres. Mais aujourd'hui le temps ne s'y prêtait pas. Il est passé au bain  pour être aussi beau que ses copains  :amour3: 

Les filles je vais vous donner un tuyau pour maigrir :

voici la recette :

1 - adoptez deux ou trois toutous encore vigoureux et aimant la ballade,

2 - sortez les souvent et suivez leur allure en marche rapide,

résultat : - 5 kg en deux mois et ceci sans faire régime. De plus on profite de la nature et du grand air.   :Embarrassment: k:  tout pour être heureux.   ::  

 :bisous2:

----------


## Daysie433

:Embarrassment: k: 
bannière réapparue. Bug informatique

 :merci:  nico

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir,

Vu le vent glacial je vous donne des nouvelles fraiches :

lotus, tondu, a très froid    ::   le pauvre pépère, j'ai essayé de lui mettre un manteau mais il m'a grogné dessus et s'est sauvé. Donc je le couvre bien dans la maison (avec du mal car il a peur de la couverture). Le déstressant le fait dormir plus longtemps mais pour l'instant ne calme pas ses grognements sur jisou et snoopy.

il faut que je pèse jisou, il me semble qu'il a grossi. Ses poils ont bien repoussé et comme je le brosse souvent il a un poil comme les nounours et il a l'air tout rond   ::   mais si je le porte (ce qu'il déteste) il est plus lourd qu'avant.

quant à snoopy, depuis 2 jours, ce n'est pas la forme. Il dort quasimment tout le temps dans la journée et la nuit non, il tombe beaucoup.  Là je ne sais pas si cela va aller. Par contre il mange très bien et boit bien aussi.

 :bisous2:

----------


## emily

bonjour daysie ::  

je ne me lase tjr pa de lire les nouvelles de vos 3 loulous..

lotus est tres beau mnt avec sa petite tonte  :amour3: 

 ::

----------


## mantoinette78

Ton LOTUS et ma NOISETTE pourraient être frère et soeur, moi c'est pour l'imperméable que je me bagarre, une chance qu'elle n'ait presque plus de dent   :eyebrows:  , avec les gants de jardin j'y arrive mais l'amélioration que j'espèrais avec le temps ne vient toujours pas  :hein2:

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour mantoinette,

elle a quel âge ta Noisette ? Il y a longtemps que tu l'as ?

----------


## mantoinette78

Ma NOISETTE à au moins 11 ans maintenant puisqu'elle en avait au moins 10 quand je suis allé la chercher à la SPA de CHATEAUBOURG en février 2008. 

Elle n' a pas du avoir la vie bien rose car il lui manque des dents qui ont été cassées ou arrachées.   ::    Elle a toujours été nickel avec la toiletteuse de GRANVILLE où je vais en vacances mais je crias qu'elle est un tout petit peu moins sympas avec celle de VERSAILLES

Tu peux la retrouver sous le nom de RISETTE sur le forum des caniches ou sur sos refuges

----------


## Daysie433

::  
bonjour,

que de soucis avec la santé de snoopy, pendant 3 jours mon pépère ne s'est pas levé, il ne  pouvait plus marcher. Samedi j'avais pris la grande décision de le faire partir et c'est comme si il avait compris    ::   il s'est mis à remarcher et a l'air d'aller mieux. Jamais il n'a perdu l'envie de manger et de boire, mais j'étais si inquiète   ::   que je n'ai pas eu le courage de mettre des nouvelles sur le forum.

Jisou est en très bonne forme, il n'arrête pas de monter, descendre du canapé, tourner en rond parce qu'il est content et faire la fête à tous ceux qui entrent dans la maison. Jamais il n'aboie, sauf pour demander la porte  :amour:  c'est vraiment un amour de toutou.

Lotus commence aussi à faire la fête quand je rentre des courses. Il est adorable en promenade avec Jisou   :Embarrassment: k:  et quand je joue avec lui mais il a toujours très, très peur de la main    ::   mais il aime par-dessus tout qu'on le laisse tranquille dans son panier et s'isole de lui-même dans la cuisine quand il en a assez d'être avec les autres.

Nous attendons tous, dimanche après-midi pour accueillir avec joie, une nouvelle mamie de 12 ans qui devra faire 800 km pour nous rejoindre et agrandir ainsi la tribu. Elle s'appelle Zoé, c'est une canichette beige naine de la taille de Jisou. Ce sont les "garçons" qui vont être contents  :amour3: 

bonne journée.   :bisous2:

----------


## Daysie433

:kao3: 
oh la la, zoé est bien une fille, elle nous fait attendre la belle. Il semblerait qu'elle ait pris le chemin des écoliers pour nous rejoindre et fait plus de km que prévu - ah les filles, ça aime se faire désirer. Donc, nous l'attendons de pieds fermes (ou de pattes) jamais un week-end ne m'avait semblé si long   ::  

lotus, pleure la nuit, je viens de contacter le véto et il faut attendre que son déstressant fasse effet, pauvre pépère peut-être se rappelle-t-il de mauvais souvenirs ?

jisou se porte à merveille à part sa toux qui devient de plus en plus rare mais est toujours présente surtout quand il tire trop fort sur la laisse. Il tourne comme une toupie quand il est content, je suis sure que dans sa tête il est redevenu jeune car il se sent bien et ça se voit  :amour3: 

snoopy reprend des forces et est de plus en plus souvent debout à ma grande joie, j'espère que cela va durer et que je vais le garder encore longtemps   :Embarrassment: k: 

dire qu'hier on s'était fait tous beaux, jisou brossé à fond, lotus aussi, snoopy lavé et avec un beau brushing, pour moi j'ai essayé d'être plus belle  :lol2:  nappe, gâteau, café, etc...pour la belle zoé et pas de zoé.

 :amour4: 

dépêche toi zoé on t'attend avec impatience  :kao1:   ::  

 ::   pourvu que tu nous adoptes aussi

----------


## Daysie433

::   :amour3:   ::   :amour3:   ::   :amour3:   ::   :amour3: 

petite zoé est arrivée, sans se presser (sur l'air de zorro est arrivé) que d'émotions de voir ce petit bout, gros comme un petit york, arriver au milieu de la nuit et tout de suite nous couvrir de bisous et de câlins.

même lotus le ronchon s'est adouci et a passé une merveilleuse nuit il a seulement ronchonné, mais alors un tout, tout petit peu seulement, histoire de ne pas démentir son caractère.

quant à jisou, il est tombé raide dingue amoureux de la belle zoé, qui l'a déjà remis à sa place. Ils ne se quittent plus, maintenant j'ai trois petits bouts qui me suivent à travers la maison dès que je bouge, mais si doucement que je les entends à peine. 

dès que je le peux je mets des photos.  zoé ressemble à une petite peluche, si câline, si douce, si confiante. un amour.

elle n'a pas eu peur de snoopy, s'est contentée de le renifler et lui faire un bisou de bienvenue. Jisou est aux    ::  

maintenant j'ai toutes les tailles de caniches : un grand, un moyen, un nain et un toy et tout le monde à l'air de s'entendre c'est merveilleux.

adoptez les toutous âgés, ce sont des merveilles, aucun cas n'est désespéré, l'amour qu'on leur donne nous est rendu au centuple.

 :bisous2:

----------


## ploum

voila au moins une belle nouvelle!!!


l'amour va leur donner des ailes a ces papis!!!!   ::

----------


## emily

:amour3: 
encore une belle adoption...

vivement les photos
 :bisous2:

----------


## Daysie433

:amour3: 
je crois que zoé m'a aussi "adoptée", je suis aux    ::   elle fait sa sieste dans la journée près de jisou, mais si je m'installe sur l'autre canapé, au bout de quelques secondes, hop une petite plume saute sur mes genoux, vient se lover dans mes bras et s'endort aussitôt. Zoé la discrète, la câline, la perle.
j'ai vraiment eu raison de céder à mon coup de coeur envers elle, c'est un amour de canichette, mini taille mais maxi câlins.

elle partage avec snoopy la gamelle d'eau et de nourriture, cela fait drôle de constater la différence de taille entre eux deux.
 :amour: 

jisou en est fou  :fou:  il ne la quitte plus, en promenade ils sont flanc contre flan, trop mimi les deux, les gens se retournent dans la rue pour les regarder  :amour4: 

lotus ne grogne presque plus et jamais contre zoé, j'avais un peu peur à ce sujet me voilà rassurée à présent. Ma meute s'entend à merveille, c'est rien que du bonheur   :Embarrassment: k: 

on dirait vraiment qu'elle a toujours fait partie de la famille.

 :bisous2:

----------


## SUZY34

Elle va tous vous mener par le bout du nez cette petite   :lol2:

----------


## Daysie433

Comme promis mais avec du retard , voici les photos de zoé

Zoé dans les bras de Circé

Zoé et Jisou

Zoé

Dodo a coté de mon copain Jisou

Zoé

Zoé et Lotus

Zoé

Zoé et ses grands yeux

Zoé

Snoopy et Jisou

Zoé et Jisou sur les genoux de Nico

Zoé a adopté Nico

----------


## Daysie433

:merci:  à nicolas d'avoir mis les photos sur le forum.

Maintenant il ne restera plus que la bannière à modifier.

bonne soirée à tous

 :bisous2:

----------


## tania

*elles sont belles les photos, ca fait au coeur!!!!*

 :kao3:

----------


## ouragan bleu

RHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO mille merci pour ces superbes photos 

encore un chit heureuse au sein de ta troupe 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## SUZY34

Zoé est MAGNIFIQUE, elle a l'air super caline   ::   .
Bravo pour les photos, elles sont superbes   ::   ::   .

----------


## Emmajii

Que d'amour! que d'amour !...dans toute cette saga des "petites laines"...
Je t'admire, et voudrais bien pouvoir autant me démener.
Ils sont tous plus beaux les uns que les autres.

Gros baisers

 ::   Emma   ::

----------


## giacomo

Quelle jolie ZOE !!! Tu as raison Daysie, la coupe de ZOE lui va à ravir ... Cela change des coupes classiques sur caniches ... On a vraiment l'impression que ZOE à une petite tête de York et un corps de caniche ...   ::  

Jisou amoureux de Zoe ??? Tu m'étonnes ...   :amour4: 

Je suis contente que Zoé est adopté Nicolas, après ce qu'il a subit avec Lotus, Zoé est la mémère caline qu'il lui fallait ...
Maintenant je souhaite que Lotus mimétise les attitudes de Jisous et Zoé pour devenir à son tour un petit calineux ...

 :bisous2:

----------


## emily

:kao3: 
 :bisous2:

----------


## mantoinette78

Eh bien voila, NICOLAS n'est plus inquiét avec la toute mignonne ZOE  :kao3:

----------


## Daysie433

snoopy aurait eu 16 ans le 1er avril.

il est mort ce matin j'ai dû le faire euthanasier. Samedi il a pris son bain et il était tout beau, mais dimanche après-midi il est devenu tout noir sous le ventre, ce matin sur le dos.

j'ai dû le laisser partir afin qu'il ne souffre plus (problèmes de plaquettes et hémorragies).

----------


## emily

courage daysie  :bisous3: 
 :bisous2:

----------


## giacomo

Nos meilleures pensées t'accompagnent ...    ::

----------


## feeling

je te souhaite beaucoup de courage, Daysie.  :adieu: 
On sait toutes combien tu aimais ton Snoopy!   ::  

Ce petit pèra aura eu tout au long de sa vie beaucoup de bonheur et d'amour auprès de vous et il est parti accompagné, sans souffrance inutile. Tu as pris sans aucun doute la meilleure solution: merci pour lui.

bisous  :bisous3:

----------


## ouragan bleu

ne pleure pas petite Daysie tu lui a donnée tout l amour que tu avais en toi 
plus que de l amour en fait    ::  

mais comme tu sais aussi qu il est parti rejoindre la grande troupe de nos chers disparus 

 que grace a ton geste d amour Samy ainsi les autres ne seront plus seuls a nous guider et surveiller de la haut 

 ::   de réconfort de ma troupe 

sylvia

----------


## SUZY34

Après toute ta joie d'avoir adoptée Zoé, te voila aujourd'hui dans le chagrin. Ta maison doit te sembler vide ce soir...Mais, vous avez passé 16 ans ensemble, j'espère moi aussi que je garderai mes animaux 16 ans.
Bravo pour l'avoir autant aimé et pour l'avoir laissé partir sereinement.

Je t'embrasse bien fort Daysie  :bisous3:

----------


## mantoinette78

Ton beau SNOOPY n' a pas attendu son anniversaire, mais il a su te faire un dernier cadeau : il a attendu l'arrivée des 3 petits loulous qui aissaient de te consoler ce soir   :bisous3: 

Cette phrase de Marcel PAGNOL peut paraître dure mais moi elle m'a beaucoup aidée après le départ de ma première caniche, ma petite GIGI :"Telle est  la vie des hommes, faite de courtes joies très vites effacées par d'inoubliables chagrins. Il n'est pas nécessaire de le dire aux enfants" (Le chateau de ma mère)

Même en pleurant repense à toutes ces joies qu'il t'a données et que tu lui a données

Courage et gros gros bisous :  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## Chinooka

Beaucoup de courage   :bisous3:

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour,

je voudrais dire merci à  tous ceux et celles qui m'ont envoyés des messages de réconfort pour Snoopy, les messages m'ont fait pleurer et en même temps tant de bien.

première journée sans snoopy, c'est vrai la maison semble vide à présent et 16 années passées ensemble ne s'oublient pas comme ça. Snoopy m'a fait plein de bisous chez le vétérinaire (adieu ou remerciement je ne saurais jamais) alors qu'il ne m'en faisait plus ou si rarement. 

Jisou était très proche de lui ces derniers jours et ce matin il l'a encore cherché dans la maison.

Lotus qui jappait très fort contre Snoopy a été très calme cette nuit et ne m'a réveillé qu'à 4 H 31 pour un pipi.

Zoé hier n'a pas arrêté de me faire des bisous quand elle me voyait pleurer près de Snoopy.

Ecrasée de fatigue et de chagrin j'ai passé presque une bonne nuit, si l'on peut dire.

Maintenant je vais me consacrer à ces trois petits bouts qui ont besoin de moi et essayer de leur donner tout l'amour que je peux. Ils sont tous âgés et j'espère encore pouvoir les garder le plus longtemps possible près de nous.

Dès que j'en aurai le courage je mettrais d'autres photos.

bonne journée à tous

 :bisous2:

----------


## Daysie433

Petit Jisou cherche son copain snoopy partout dans la maison. Il lèche même le buffet qui se trouvait derrière le panier de snoopy. Sans doute son odeur y est encore.   ::  

j'ai laissé le grand panier de snoopy dans la salle à manger et Zoé et Jisou y vont, soit ensemble, soit à tour de rôle dans la journée, j'ai bien nettoyé pour enlever l'odeur de snoopy afin qu'ils y aillent tous les deux car il est assez grand pour contenir mes deux petits bouts. La nuit, Jisou est à mes pieds sur le canapé et Zoé est dans le nid tout rond ou alors elle vient dormir dans mes bras.

Jisou est un peu jaloux de Zoé, quand il voit qu'elle est près de moi tout de suite il arrive pour se mettre de l'autre côté   ::   En promenade aujourd'hui ils ont été renifler les fleurs dans le jardin de la mairie, j'ai fait des photos qui seront bientôt mises, pas facile de les photographier tous les deux. Zoé ne bouge pas mais Jisou prend la fuite.  :hein2: 

Une nouvelle vie commence pour nous tous, je vais profiter de chaque moment passé avec ces 2 pépères et cette mamie si gentille car on ne sait jamais ce qui peut arriver, mais j'espère les garder encore longtemps.

 :bisous2:

----------


## Daysie433

Jisou et Zoé

Zoé dans son nid

Zoé

Zoé

Zoé

Lotus et Zoé

Zoé

----------


## Daysie433

aujourd'hui il a fait un très beau soleil et j'en ai profité pour promener mes petits loulous dans les jardins de l'hôtel de ville.

il est très facile de prendre zoé en photo car attachée ou détachée elle ne bouge pas.

par contre lotus est gêné par le soleil et baisse toujours la tête.

jisou quant à lui prend la fuite si je lâche la laisse. 

il y a eu un début de bagarre entre lotus et zoé autour de la gamelle et j'ai dû intervenir, devinez qui a gagné ? ....eh bien c'est zoé   ::   lotus a commencé à japper parce qu'il voulait manger dans la gamelle de zoé et elle n'a pas accepté et si je ne les avais pas séparé elle lui aurait bouffé le nez, petite mais costaud, c'est bien elle ne se laisse pas faire elle a raison, elle a du caractère la coquine. Comme ça lotus sait qu'il ne faut pas qu'il l'embête.  :| 

 :bisous2:

----------


## ploum

ils sont trés beaux!  :amour3: 

le vieux garnement a trouvé plus fort que lui!   ::  

comme quoi,le sexe fort fort n'est pas forcement celui qu'on dit!  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

16 ans mon dieu que de souvenirs tu dois avoir !mais que de souvenirs a créer avec les autres loustics! cette petite zoé est trop mimi !bon courage ! il n a pas attendu le 1 er avril pour son anniversaire ni te faire croire a une farce il a eu une belle vie grace a toi et c est tout ce qui compte !malheureusement avec les animaux on sait  surtout pour un chien que 15 ans et voire meme moins c est deja une longue vie !il faudrait qu on arrive a se le mettre en tete mais quand l amour est la on n est pas du tout pret pour la separation  bon courage   :bisous2:  aux 2 et 4 pattes

----------


## nura

daysie j'étais intervenue une fois sur ton post pour te dire combien je le trouvais beau ton papie avec sa belle couleur blanche, je suis triste de savoir qu'il a rejoint tous nos poilus la haut.16 ans de vie commune c'est pas rien, merci de te lire , je regarde souvent ton post parce que j'ai un pirate de caniche ronchon comme un des tiens.

----------


## Pascale80

Daysie,

Nous nous sommes écrit en MP.
Nous avons perdu Blacky et Snoopy à quelques heures d'intervalle.    ::   ::  
L'un a eu la chance d'être choyé l'autre a eu un vie pourrie.
Peut être se sont ils rencontrés là haut, loin de ce monde bien cruel pour les animaux ?
Vous venez d'accueillir Zoé et moi Droopy arrivé en urgence à 15 ans, et toujours sans famille.
La roue tourne et occupons nous maintenant du bonheur de ceux qui sont près de nous sans oublier ceux qui nous ont quittés.
Je pense bien à vous.

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour Pascale,

moi aussi j'espère que snoopy et blacky se sont retrouvés réunis là-haut puisqu'ils sont partis le même jour   ::  

comment va droopy, ce petit bout de 15 ans encore accueilli chez-vous Pascale au grand coeur ?

Nous ne cesserons jamais d'aimer nos disparus et il nous faut vivre à présent pour ceux qui restent et ont besoin de nous, c'est dur je le sais bien et je vous souhaite bon courage Pascale.

gros bisous   :bisous3:

----------


## Daysie433

::  
petit Jisou m'a fait peur ce week-end. Samedi il n'a presque pas mangé et dimanche il a vômi et eu la diarrhée et n'a pas voulu se nourrir. Je crois que le départ de Snoopy l'a un peu choqué. Il était très attaché à lui et la dernière semaine de vie de snoopy, chaque fois que Snoopy dormait, Jisou allait dormir contre lui, comme s'il sentait que c'était la fin.

Ce matin, miracle, plus de diarrhée ni de vomissements et il a recommencé à manger. Ouf, j'ai eu peur.

Je sais qu'en prenant des loulous âgés il y a plus de risques qu'il leur arrive quelque chose mais j'espère le plus tard possible   ::  

Pour Lotus c'est la grande forme et ma Zoé est toujours aussi adorable.

 ::

----------


## emily

tjr aussi contente de lire tt ses nouvelles  :amour3: 

 ::

----------


## soleil de floride

Je connaissait l'histoire de Houpette mais alors la tienne est aussi merveilleuse.
Tu as adopté ces 3 canichous en si peu de temps, pour leur donner une belle vie, enfin, la vraie vie.
Je te félicite pour cela, tu es une personne au grand coeur et cela se sent dans tes écrits.
Une grande pensée pour Snoopy qui restera à jamais dans ton coeur et qui a eu une vie merveilleuse à tes côtés.

----------


## Daysie433

:Embarrassment: k:  Jisou reprend de la vigueur, je l'ai promené aujourd'hui tout seul et il était tout content    ::   car quand je le promène avec Lotus, il est obligé d'aller plus vite et il a bien flâné. Tant pis pour la maman qui se mouillait sous la douce pluie de Normandie   ::  

fini la diarrhée et il remange même beaucoup. Il m'a quand même inquiété ce petit bout, je crois qu'il a passé le cap du départ de Snoopy, ils étaient si proches tous les deux  :bisous3: 

Je suis contente de le voir à nouveau sauter d'un canapé à l'autre en remuant sa queue comme un métronome et tournant autour de moi comme un fou pour me faire la fête en aboyant (et tant pis pour les voisins)  :lol2: 

 :bisous2:

----------


## Noisette

Je viens de lire tout le post de tes canichous Daisy. 

Quel bonheur de connaître des gens comme toi, prêts à assumer des papys et des mamies.   ::  

Tes sentiments, tes photos, tes inquiétudes...Tout est beau. 

Tu es une très belle personne.   ::  

Je souhaite que mes canichous au refuge de Liévin rencontrent des adoptants de ta qualité !  ::

----------


## Daysie433

:non:  Noisette, arrête   ::   , ce que je fais est si peu par rapport à tous ces pauvres loulous abandonnés.

si seulement, je pouvais passer le message aux autres et les convaincre de prendre des papys et des mamies dans les animaux, ils sont si gentils, propres, calmes et surtout si reconnaissants....  :amour:  des petits amours de loulous.

je regrette vraiment de ne pas pouvoir en prendre un de plus, tu vois de qui je parle...

 ::

----------


## Daysie433

Jisou est en pleine forme et fait le foufou sans arrêt dans la maison   :Embarrassment: k: 

Zoé maintenant peut être sortie dans la rue piétonne sans laisse et elle court comme une folle  dans tous les sens comme une petite jeune  :amour3: 

Lotus devient super gentil avec moi, chaque jour qui passe il m'étonne par son comportement, c'est un super loulou   :amour4: 

et moi, moi... je stresse à mort parce que samedi j'accueille un nouveau compagnon pour ma petite troupe, un petit caniche blanc de 10 ans qui s'appelle Snif et qui vient du refuge d'Adeline à Filémon   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 

pourvu que tout se passe bien et que ma petite troupe l'accueille gentiment et surtout pourvu que je lui plaise  :ami: 

je n'oublie pas mon pauvre Snoopy   :ange2:  j'espère que si de la haut il me voit, il ne m'en veut pas. J'ai pensé qu'il n'était pas juste de laisser une place vide à la maison et que je devais essayer d'en faire profiter un petit loulou abandonné.

Je t'aime Snoopy, mon grand nounours blanc  :bisous3:

----------


## Daysie433

:Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  = 4
Jisou est fou de joie  :banane:  :tire2:  comme je le prévoyais il est hyper content d'avoir trouvé un nouveau copain. le petit Snif est arrivé hier midi amené par Pascale80    ::   Pascale et Jisou, depuis hier, n'arrête pas de tourner autour de Snif en sautant de joie et remuant la queue  :bulldog: 

c'est comme si il avait un peu retrouvé son "copain Snoopy"   :Stick Out Tongue: oignee: 
la cohabitation se passe à merveille entre Jisou, Zoé et Snif et mon "papy ronchon" Lotus ce matin le tolère très bien, même qu'il s'est habitué à lui plus rapidement qu'avec les autres.

toute mon appréhension est partie, encore une tribu pacifique c'est super, Snif est petit chien hyper câlin qui fait des bisous comme Zoé et Jisou, il m'a adoptée d'emblée mais après le départ de Pascale. 

par contre il ne sait pas que les sorties sont faites pour les besoins, il a "arrosé" copieusement ma maison hier au soir et ce matin mon canapé.
La première sortie d'hier a été périlleuse, il courrait comme un fou dans tous les sens en tirant fortement sur la laisse complètement paniqué. Alors, pour ne pas risquer qu'il se sauve, je lui ai mis double laisse, une sur le harnais et une autre sur son collier. Ce matin, je l'ai promené seul pour qu'il s'habitue et il a été un peu plus calme.

C'était trop mignon   :kao3:  de voir Jisou, Zoé et Snif dormir tous les trois les uns à côté des autres sur le canapé dans la journée et la nuit aussi bien sûr  :amour4:  pas bien hein, mais je ne suis pas la seule à accepter ça   ::

----------


## Noisette

Super Daysie ! Tu avais un tel trac pour l'arrivée de Snif !  ::  

On espère des photos de ta tribu recomposée hein ?!  :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Daysie433

coucou Noisette   ::  

alors là, pas de problème pour les photos mon fils rentre ce soir et il y en aura au plus tard demain soir.

cet après-midi j'ai rectifié son toilettage, nettoyé les oreilles, vermifugé. Il s'est laissé faire, un amour de toutou.Dès que j'approche ma main il me la lèche et ne me quitte pas du regard  :amour4: 

première promenade en double avec Lotus, ça s'est super bien passé, il est moins stressé à deux en promenade car il reste à côté du copain. Ma tribu s'entend à merveille, que vouloir de plus. jisou est fou de joie il a retrouvé un copain blanc, c'est comme si Snoopy revenait près de lui.   ::  

mes chiens adoptés venant de toute la France : Jisou Coulommiers (77), Lotus Evreux (27), Zoé Tarbes (65) et Snif (80) je vais pouvoir organiser un "tour de France des Canichous"    ::  

Ce qui m'étonne et qui m'étonnera toujours c'est de voir avec quelle facilité mes toutous s'adaptent vite ici et comment ils me font confiance, il faut voir comment Snif a dormi hier après-midi, vous pourrez juger sur photos, c'était trop drôle...   ::  

donc à bientôt avec des photos....   ::

----------


## Daysie433

Zoé a été couronnée "Reine"

Jisou et Snif

Snif (là il ressemble tellement à mon Snoopy)

Snif après le bain

5 H après son arrivée, Snif a la "Zen attitude"

Jisou, Snif et Zoé

Snif et Lotus

Snif

Snif

Snif dehors (il a souvent une oreille retournée)

Snif

Snif et Jisou s'entendent à merveille, ils jouent ensemble

Snif, Jisou et Lotus

Snif est un vrai casse-cou il joue à "chat perché"

Zoé fait un gros câlin à Nicolas

Snif, Lotus et Zoé suivent maman dans la cuisine

Zoé, Lotus et Snif

voici ma tribu au complet

Snif fait le beau pour avoir un morceau de knack

----------


## Daysie433

Voici enfin les photos promises, bien sûr il a fallu de la patience pour arriver à les prendre tous en photo.   ::  

comme vous pouvez le voir, tout le monde s'entend bien, surtout Snif avec Jisou qui jouent ensemble.   :Embarrassment: k: 

Snif n'est pas du tout stressé et un vrai casse-cou, mais aussi il nous couvre de bisous  :amour3:  pas de pipi dans la maison cette nuit et hier dans la journée   ::  

il a du mal pour la promenade, pas l'habitude de la laisse, n'aime pas du tout les chats et aboie sur les mamies en grognant, je ne sais pas pourquoi.  :hein: 

en fin de compte Snif est très calme et sage. C'est fou de voir comment il s'est vite habitué, il pleure même au pied de l'escalier si je monte à l'étage. C'est un amour de toutou  :amour: 

dès qu'il a vu Nicolas il lui a fait aussi plein de bisous. c'est  super ma meute s'entend bien et Snif nous a adopté aussi.   ::  

faites comme moi, adoptez les séniors ils sont formidables et ils en ont tellement besoin  :bisous3:

----------


## sabou

Vous ne pouvez pas savoir le bonheur que vous me donner avec c belles photos de Snif avec c nouveaux amis et vos mots pleins d'amour.

Encore merci....Bisous et caresses

----------


## r'is27

Elle est magnifique ta meute, ils sont à croquer tes canichous. Je suis sûre que c'est Snoopy qui t'a guidé vers Snif et de là haut il doit être drôlement fier de sa maman.

Encore bravo pour les papys et la mamy, beaucoup de bonheur à vous tous pendant très très longtemps.

----------


## giacomo

Nous aussi, on est fiers de toi ... Quel merveilleux quatuor !
 ::

----------


## Noisette

Quelle magnifique meute tes frisés, Daysie ! :amour3: 

On a l'impression qu'ils se connaissent depuis toujours ! :amour: 

Je crois que Snif a tout de suite compris qu'il était arrivé dans la maison du bonheur !  :Embarrassment: k:   ::

----------


## Pascale80

Après le départ de Snoopy le bonheur est à nouveau dans la maison. La vie continue.
Plus beaux les uns que les autres.   :amour3: 
J'en peux plus tellement y'a des ti frisés partout.
Le bonheur des ti vieux frisés est dans cette maison, et je l'ai vu de mes yeux.
 :merci:  pour eux.

----------


## Daysie433

coucou Pascale et merci,

Vous avez vu Snif ? il a changé après deux douches et un toilettage vite fait par moi, comment le trouvez-vous ?   ::

----------


## chrisab80

Il est magnifiquen merci pour les photos   ::   :bisous2:

----------


## Chinooka

Il est joli comme tout ce petit Snif  :amour3:   Quelle belle et harmonieuse petite meute   ::  

Snif a dû comprendre directement qu'il était dans LA bonne maison, rien qu'à voir comme il s'est rapidement mis sur le dos : c'est un signe de confiance !!!

Bravo pour cette belle adoption de plus !!! C'est vraiment la maison du bonheur chez toi   ::  

J'ai lu que tu en as un qui vient d'Evreux : de la S.P.A. ? C'est de là que vient ma Norvège   ::  

Je te souhaite beaucoup de bonheur avec tes petits frisés   ::

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir chinooka,

oui j'en ai un de la spa d'evreux, c'est Christine qui me l'a amené. Il s'agit de mon papy "ronchon" Lotus, il est là depuis 3 mois maintenant et c'est avec lui que j'ai le plus de mal car malgré les trois mois passés ici il a toujours peur de la main   ::   je suis la seule qui peut l'approcher, si mon fils va vers lui il essaie de le mordre...

je ne savais pas que Norvège venait de là.

il fait des progrès chaque jour un peu plus, mais si infimes qu'il n'y a que moi qui puisse les voir, mais je ne désespère pas..Quand il pose sa petite tête sur mon genou pour que je la prenne dans la main pour lui faire des gratouilles, il me touche énormément, c'est un réel progrès pour lui, mais c'est très furtif.  :bisous3: 

sinon les trois autres Jisou, Zoé et Snif sont des vraies usines à bisous et câlins  :amour3:   heureusement que j'aime les "pots de colle"  :lol2: 
mais non je suis ravie   ::  

 ::   à toi

----------


## Chinooka

Pour Norvège j'étais allée au Paris Dog Show avec Satine en janvier 2007, c'est alors que Christine m'a amené Norvège à l'hôtel. Je vais mettre les liens des deux premiers topics sur le post de Norvège... mais il y a de la lecture   ::    Ensuite Christine est venue loger chez moi lorsqu'elle a covoituré Icharc en Belgique !

Bonne nuit    ::   et caresses à tes petits frisés !

----------


## Daysie433

je vous présente ci-dessous le "dortoir des Séniors"
Lotus en plein sommeil sous le bureau de l'ordinateur

Jisou et Snif, côte à côte

la petite Zoé perdue dans le grand panier de Snoopy

Snif squatte le lit de Jisou

Zoé et ses grands yeux

Snif en promenade dans les fleurs

Snif avec la double laisse par précaution

toujours Snif en promenade

Snif très attentif écoute Nico

Snif fait connaissance avec les oiseaux

Jisou et Snif

Après une promenade au soleil Snif se repose devant Zoé étonnée

Snif se met en position de soumission devant Jisou

Snif, Zoé et Jisou jouent à  la bagarre

----------


## Daysie433

comme vous pouvez le constater, toute la meute s'entend bien.

Jisou adore jouer avec Snif qui fait le fou avec lui et Zoé   ::  

Zoé est un peu jalouse des câlins que Snif peut me faire mais elle est très contente d'avoir un nouveau copain  :amour: 

Lotus, se tient à l'écart pendant les jeux et les observe attentivement. J'espère qu'un jour il prendra part à ces jeux communs car il commence à se déplacer vers eux tout doucement   :Embarrassment: k: 

Snif est toujours adorable, il n'y a qu'en promenade qu'il essaie de se sauver dès qu'il voit un chat ou un autre chien, d'où la double laisse pour arriver à le maintenir  :non:

----------


## Noisette

Toujours un réel plaisir de voir cette meute adorable de frisés !  :amour3:

----------


## Daysie433

::  
j'ai oublié de dire que SNIF a dû trop lire l'histoire de chinooka et Norvège la douceur même car il est devenu papivore. Il m'a piqué l'emballage de cuisson de mon quatre-quarts breton et l'a mangé comme du chewing-gum pendant que je sortais ZOE
 :grrr:  il m'a fait une peur bleue, heureusement que la nature a bien fait les choses et que le papier est reparti par les voies naturelles, celà m'apprendra à bien ranger la table.   ::  

il faut éviter aussi à tout prix ce qui peut permettre à Snif de grimper sur la table étant donné qu'il adore jouer à "chat perché",jamais mes toutous n'avaient fait ça et je ne me suis pas méfiée jusqu'à présent  :demon:  il va falloir que je fasse le   :cartonrouge:  sinon je pense que comme dans la meute à chinooka (pardon) il va y avoir des disparitions mystérieuses   ::

----------


## elisa59

quel plaisir de lire et relire les péripéties de toute ta petite tribu Daysie!!!
les textes sont très touchants et les photos craquantes... (j'ai adoré Zoé et les 100 patates!!!)
 ::   ::   ::  
parmi tous ces petits "abricots" adorables, tu ne m'empêcheras pas de penser que ton petit SNOOPY,
dans son grand ciel bleu, a choisi lui-même SNIF...trop pareil!!!je le savais  mais maintenant, j'en suis sûre.   ::  
je te rassure sur tes qualités de toiletteuse ; blanc de blanc! il est magnifique (on dirait un bébé caniche!).
quel post magnifique.
un vrai livre : Zoé la belle, Jisou le sociable, Lotus l'ex-ronchon qui ne demande qu'à partager, et SNIF le magnifique!

merci   :merci:  :merci:  :merci:

----------


## Chinooka

Les petits frisés n'ont plus fait de vols à l'étalage ?   ::  

Les tiens doivent se faire la courte échelle, les miens n'ont qu'à lever le nez   ::

----------


## Daysie433

coucou elisa, coucou chinooka,

merci elisa d'évoquer mon Snoopy, cela fait un mois aujourd'hui qu'il est parti et il me manque terriblement mon gros nounours blanc  :ange2:  c'est vrai que sur certaines photos on croirait revoir Snoopy en Snif (avec la queue longue en moins) c'en est troublant et m'a serré le coeur quand je les ai vues, je suis toujours aussi folle des caniches blancs, je les trouve très beaux et ils gardent cette blancheur jusqu'à leur mort contrairement aux idées reçues.  :amour3: 

 :non:  chinooka mon petit Snif n'a plus rien piqué car il ne peut plus   ::   ne lui dit pas, je cache tout et il ne traine plus rien sur ma table   ::   c'est qu'il va me rendre bonne ménagère ce loulou   ::    sinon il va bien, même très bien, à la maison c'est un amour  :amour4:  mais dehors il se transforme en   :demon:  à chaque fois qu'il croise un chien, un chat ou une personne habillée de noir  :hein:  sans doute des restes de sa période d'errance qui a dû durer un certain temps  :bisous3: 

Zoé quand elle est sur mes genoux fait semblant de dormir et si Snif s'approche de trop, elle sort la tête comme les tortues pour lui japper au nez  :eyebrows:  elle n'aime pas trop me partager.

Jisou lui est heureux d'avoir retrouvé un copain blanc, il a repris goût à la vie. J'aime mieux ça, son copain Snoopy lui manquait tellement.

Lotus pour la première fois depuis trois mois m'a réveillée hier matin en posant sa tête sur le canapé pour me soulever la main afin que je lui fasse des chatouilles. Quelle victoire pour moi et quel progrès pour lui   :Embarrassment: k: 

 ::

----------


## nura

eh bien daysie, je n'avais pas vu que tu avais adopté un autre petit frisé tout blanc comme snoopy que je trouvais trés beau,je suis contente pour ce pépére qui a l'air ma foi trés reconnaissant, et c'est comme si snoopy ne t'avait jamais quitté.  un gros calin a tous tes canichous

----------


## elisa59

bonsoir Daysie,
dis moi, j'avais complètement zappé que KENZO lui aussi était  papivore comme SNIF, 
(il grimpe aussi sur les chaises de la salle à manger). par contre,  toi, c'est un emballage de 4/4
"Monsieur sait ce qui est bon" ; 
mon lOULOU, lui, est spécialisé en emballages de médicaments!!!
je te rassure, les comprimés ne l'intéressent  pas (bon, moi, aussi, je me suis nettement améliorée sur le rangement...)   :humour: 
 après avoir mûrement réfléchi   :hein:  je me demande si nos loulous ne seraient pas en manque de cellulose!
 ::  
alors la solution diététique c'est, pour nous dans le nord, la carotte (Kenzo n'aime pas du tout   ::  
et pour toi, en normandie...la pomme!!!  :banane:  (oui, bon, j'ai pas trouvé de pomme dans les smileys!!!)

----------


## emily

:amour3:  tres belle famille de canichou...
 :bisous2:

----------


## elisa59

SUPERBE TA BANNIERE DAYSIE    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

> SUPERBE TA BANNIERE DAYSIE


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   ::

----------


## Daysie433

:merci:  les filles de vos compliments pour la bannière, je vais les transmettre à Nicolas qui essaie de maîtriser la technique pour les faire (cette bannière a été terminée cette nuit à 1 h du matin).

donc, de gauche à droite vous pouvez voir : Lotus, Snif, Zoé, Jisou et Snoopy (je n'ai pas eu le coeur de l'enlever).

j'aurais bien aimé faire comme chinooka et les avoir plus entiers dans le corps mais c'est bien comme ça, et çà me plait aussi. Mon pauvre Nicolas je l'embête assez avec toutes mes mauvaises manipulations sur l'ordi   ::  

il essaie de m'expliquer plein de choses le pauvre, mais il va trop vite et je ne pige rien   ::

----------


## Noisette

Je suis souvent dans le même cas que toi concernant l'ordi, Daysie !   ::

----------


## mantoinette78

Tu as bien de la chance d'avoir NICOLAS comme SUPER SPECIALISTE, et surtout n'enlève pas SNOOPY, il est toujours dans ton coeur et sur l'écran aussi comme ça

----------


## Daysie433

quand je repense à la première machine à écrire au collège sur laquelle j'ai dû apprendre à taper, les touches étaient si dures qu'il fallait taper dessus comme avec un marteau (en 1967) et ensuite la première machine à calculer qu'un vieux chef de bureau m'a passée dans l'administration portuaire où je travaillais (en 1974) sur laquelle il fallait tourner des manivelles et que j'ai cassée à ma première utilisation    ::   j'ai pleuré   ::   quand il m'a dit que je devais payer la réparation sur ma première paie, je ne savais pas qu'il faisait de   :humour: 

maintenant, grâce à la technique je sais (enfin) insérer des photos sur mes topics et mettre les photos de toute ma tribu, qui soit dit en passant se porte à merveille. Lotus fait des approches de plus en plus souvent ce petit    ::    Zoé et Jisou jouent avec Snif   :Embarrassment: k: 

plus que la promenade avec Snif qui se révèle un peu délicate   ::   et ensuite tout rentrera dans l'ordre. Donc, à part ça, madame la marquise, tout va très bien, tout va très bien   ::  

 ::

----------


## elisa59

*bien sûr Daysie, le beau SNOOPY avait sa place dans la bannière!!!* 

d'ailleurs, son regard est tourné vers les petits, 
comme s'il était leur ange gardien...  :bisous3:   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

> quand je repense à la première machine à écrire au collège sur laquelle j'ai dû apprendre à taper, les touches étaient si dures qu'il fallait taper dessus comme avec un marteau


  ::    Ca me rappelle de bons souvenirs   ::

----------


## Daysie433

:amour3:      toute ma petite tribu va bien

lotus continue ses progrès et vient maintenant me réveiller  tous les matins en cherchant des gratouilles et aussi plusieurs fois dans la journée,  c'est vraiment magique de le voir  devenir  confiant petit à petit, je ne croyais vraiment pas y arriver   :Embarrassment: k:  preuve en est encore une fois qu'il n'y a jamais rien de perdu.   ::   même avec les plus "ronchons".

jisou recherche aussi plus qu'avant le contact, il a toujours fait des bisous mais pas les câlins car il ne laisse pas porter mais il vient chercher souvent les caresses et se met contre moi dès qu'il le peut, ce petit pépère   :amour:  il est tout mimi et son regard (même avec un seul oeil, l'autre étant aveugle) ferait fondre un iceberg.  :amour3: 

Zoé, la perle, ma petite nénette devient aussi large que haute et je  ne sais pas pourquoi ????je surveille énormément les gamelles et je ne comprends pas. Peut-être est-ce dû à son ovariectomie de janvier ????  :hein: 

Snif est hyper gentil et câlin avec moi à la maison, mais dehors....dur, dur de le promener. A tel point que ce matin, tellement occupée à le surveiller je n'ai pas vu le nid de poule dans la rue   ::   j'ai trébuché et ai fait un vol plané avec un atterrissage très brutal et bruyant   ::   rassurez-vous le beau Snif n'a rien  :amour3:  mais alors sa "moman" pourrait servir d'épouvantail dans un verger avec son nez éclaté, ainsi que la lèvre fendue, le genou et la cheville éraflés et la pommette enflée (normal  les pommes en Normandie  :jesors:  ). Ce matin j'ai eu très peur  :gene:  j'ai cru que mon nez était cassé vu comment ça saignait, et ce soir j'ai très mal   ::   on n'a pas idée d'essayer de "voler"   ::   à mon âge...   ::

----------


## ploum

voila ca qui arrive quand on veut concurencer Icare!   ::  

tu as eu plus de chance que lui !

gaffe au dibete pour la puce,si elle se met a boire pas mal;une petite prise de sang.   ::

----------


## elisa59

pauvre Daysie, toi qui est habituée aux balades "toniques" avec SNIF, te voilà servie!!!
je te disais que le sport était bon pour la santé mais je ne pensais pas que tu te serais lancée 
de suite dans le vol plané   ::   ::   ::   !!!
plus sérieux, je pense que tu devrais consulter, non ?
au fait un nid de poule sur un trottoir, il faudrait peut-être le signaler à la mairie  :grrr: 
remets toi bien.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

::   ::  
bonjour Elisa,
le nid de poule est dans la rue et en plus la mienne, donc je n'ai pas d'excuses. Ce matin je peux jouer le rôle du "vengeur masqué" pas besoin de masque il est venu tout seul   ::  

ne vous inquiétez pas Ploum Zoé ne boit pas de trop elle est comme Snif ce sont deux chiens qui ne boivent pas beaucoup.
je me souviens quand Lotus est arrivé il buvait comme 10 et mangeait comme 4  :hein:  et cela a duré au moins 15 jours, maintenant tout est redevenu normal.

sinon mes quatre petits bouts vont très bien  :amour3: 

bonne journée à tous.

 ::

----------


## capucine2345

Bonjour DAISIE433   ::  

félicitation pour cette belle " tribu "   ::  

c'est une bien belle famille que vous avez là  :ami: 

et par expérience je saisque lorsque tout le monde s'entend C'EST LE PARADIS  :danse:  :danse:  :danse: 

Belle et longue vie à vos *frisés  :applause2:  :applause2:*

----------


## Daysie433

cela fait une semaine maintenant que je suis tombée et à part la belle balafre sur mon  nez qui me fait encore très mal tout va bien.    ::   je suis sûre et certaine que Snoopy est notre ange gardien car vraiment quand je suis tombée Snif aurait pu s'échapper et ce n'est pas arrivé car je ne l'ai même pas lâché. Merci Snoopy  :ange2: 

grâce à l'homéopathie (arnica montana 9 ch) je ne suis pas passée par la case "bleue", de grenat aux coins des yeux je suis passée à la couleur jaune citron en haut du visage, j'ai même porté un beau chemisier jaune pour que cela se voie moins  :fou: 

Zoé, la coquine est passée à la pesée : + 500 g depuis qu'elle est chez-moi (22/03), pourtant je surveille toutes les gamelles. Elle pèse 6,5 kg (500 g de moins de Snif qui est très haut sur pattes). Quelqu'un aurait une idée pour qu'elle perde du poids   ::   et pourtant elle sort et marche souvent.

Lotus devient de plus en plus demandeur de caresses  :bisous3:  en promenade c'est un amour. Il n'aboie pas et marche gentiment avec son ou sa co-équipière.

Jisou n'arrête pas de faire des galipettes sur le canapé, cela lui plait énormément de faire le fou-fou  :bulldog:  sinon sa toux due à son problème de coeur est finie.

Il a fallu que j'adapte les horaires de sortie en solo avec Snif afin d'éviter qu'il croise plein d'autres chiens et aussi que je change de parcours. Il est terrorisé dans la rue piétonne et n'arrête pas soit de pleurer, soit d'aboyer. Avec les nouveaux horaires il ne croise plus les autres et cela se passe à merveille et cela lui évite de stresser. Le pauvre on sent qu'il a peur  :bisous3:  dans la maison il est hyper cool, très détendu, très joueur et câlin.  :amour: 

j'ai laissé pour la première fois depuis que je les ai Lotus, Zoé et Jisou seuls ensemble dans la salle à manger pendant que j'allais au Havre chercher les médicaments pour le coeur de Jisou. 3 longues heures d'absence et pas de problème dans la maison quand je suis rentrée   :Embarrassment: k:  Par contre j'avais mis Snif avec mon fils en haut dans sa chambre et il m'a dit que Snif avait pleuré parce que je n'étais pas là.   ::  

 ::   ::   de la part de ma tribu à tous   ::

----------


## giacomo

J'adore les photos de Snif chez toi ... Il a vraiment des positions très sereines, les 4 fers en l'air    ::  

Zoé est toujours aussi belle ... Je trouve qu'elle a vraiment une bouille bien particulière qui lui donne un cachet fou   :amour3:  (j'ai bien vu aussi qu'elle s'arrondie version "petit tonneau" dans pas longtemps    ::   Arrêtes les 4 quarts Daysie    ::   )

 :jesors:

----------


## elisa59

bonjour Daysie,
vu la violence apparente de la chute, 
tu aurais pu effectivement lacher la laisse...mais ton instinct a joué "l*je ne lâche pas mon pépère,**je ne lache pas mon pépère..."* et SNOOPY  
en bon ange gardien a fait le reste...   ::  
tu as bien fait de changer l'horaire et l'itinéraire, SNIF est moins stressé, mais toi aussi! 
quand je promenais mon grand mâle abricot, j'avais la "trouille" dès que j'aperçevais un chien au loin! et pourtant, il n'était pas méchant mon loulou.
mais systématiquement, les autres l'attaquaient. les balades, c'était la galère ; le stress assuré.
je crois que l'on transmets notre peur à notre chien...
j'espère que tu vas mieux.

----------


## Daysie433

::   elisa,

oui ça va mieux pour ma chute. Merci.

j'ai pris conseil auprès d'Adeline du Refuge de Filémon pour le comportement de Snif, alors maintenant je transforme les promenades de Snif en jeux avec des récompenses (petites croquettes).

je ne lui enlève pas les laisses mais dès que je sens qu'il s'effraie quand on croise quelqu'un qui lui fait peur (il gonfle les joues et souffle comme le taureau), je l'appelle pour détourner son attention et lui donne une croquette. Comme il a un tempérament de clown il se met immédiatement vers moi sur ses deux pattes arrières et fait le beau pour avoir la croquette. Ce qui fait rire tous les gens qui nous croisent.   ::  

avant il pleurait quand je le promenais, maintenant c'est fini. Je garde quand même les horaires où il y a moins de chiens et moins de monde.   ::   Je lui laisse les laisses par précautions tout de même pour éviter les accidents, la fuite ou l'agression. Il grogne toujours quand on croise un chien mais beaucoup moins car je tire sur ses laisses en disant "non, snif" et il n'aime pas ça.

Mon petit jisou va bien, il est très demandeur pour jouer avec snif qui le rabroue quelquefois mais gentiment. Je promène jisou avec lotus car en promenade ils s'entendent très bien.

Lotus dort de plus en plus et aime par dessus tout sa tranquillité mais avec moi il est super gentil et dehors aussi

ma dernière promenade c'est en solo avec Zoé qui est vraiment un amour  :amour3:   elle reste collée à ma cheville avec ou sans laisse mais je lui en met quand même car dans la rue piétonne elle a peur des très gros chiens et ici il y en a beaucoup.

 ::

----------


## elisa59

Géniale l'idée de transformer la balade de SNIF en jeu et récompense! bien-sûr , les chiens adorent jouer et manger !!!
la peur s'efface devant un cadeau *"goûtu" *   ::  
si ton fils pouvait accepter de t'accompagner juste une fois pour faire une photo!
les caniches savent si bien faire le clown rien que pour nous faire craquer!
 :lol2: 
et je dois avouer que je n'ai jamais vu d'autre race que le caniche pour demander sur les 2 pattes arrières !
(bon ok, je n'ai eu que des caniches, à part mon KENZO adoré! cocker américain qui demande,  une patte à la fois).   ::

----------


## SUZY34

Bonsoir Daysie,

Alors comme ça, on se lance dans les cascades ???????   ::   ::   .

Je suis heureuse de voir que toute ta petite tribu va bien mais je n'en doutais pas.

Gros bisous à toi et gros calins à ta belle meute    ::   ::   .

----------


## Chinooka

Alors Daysie ? Tu as repris tes couleurs normales ? J'espère que ta chute n'est plus qu'un mauvais souvenir   ::

----------


## Daysie433

:Embarrassment: k:  coucou chinooka,

mais oui j'ai repris mes couleurs normales, reste seulement une balafre sur le nez qui me rappellera mon étourderie   ::  
j'ai encore mal au nez à la jonction du cartilage et des os mais finalement je m'en suis bien tirée. Mon Snoopy devait veiller sur nous  :ange2: 

sale temps en Normandie, ce matin des trombes d'eau avec de l'orage dont la pauvre Zoé et moi-même avons fait les frais, nous sommes rentrées trempées comme des soupes comme on dit ici. Snif devient moins stressé en balade, c'est plus cool ainsi. Ce matin j'ai juste eu le temps de sortir Snif (en solo) et Lotus et Jisou (en duo) avant que le ciel nous tombe sur la tête.
Ils nous ont mis en alerte orange après 16 H. Pourvu que je n'inonde pas (j'ai déjà subi 5 inondations avec la perte de tout ce que j'avais en bas)   ::  

peut-être régine que je devrais prendre modèle sur toi et m'acheter tout en double au cas où au moment des soldes   ::  

bonne journée à tous   ::

----------


## Chinooka

> nous sommes rentrées trempées comme des soupes comme on dit ici.


C'est marrant, j'utilise la même expression et pourtant je ne suis pas normande   ::  

Quant à acheter tout en double, je confirme que c'est parfois bien utile   ::   ::  

Mais bon, j'espère que tu seras épargnée. Il y a quelques jours, il est tombé des trombes d'eau terribles et des gens ont eu des innondations. J'ai de la chance, ici je suis préservée. Il fait tout gris, on annonce des orages et mauvais temps pour demain mais un beau week-end de Pentecôte... enfin si les prévisions sont exactes parce que je ne me fie plus trop aux prévisions météo, je suis comme St. Thomas : je ne crois que ce que je vois   ::

----------


## ploum

> Envoyé par Daysie433
> 
> nous sommes rentrées trempées comme des soupes comme on dit ici.


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   coucou a vous tous!

----------


## giacomo

Daysie au secours ... Envoie nous un peu d'eau, aujourd'hui il a fait 37° au soleil ... Comme hier et avant hier ... 
Le beau gosse et Houpette ne savent plus ou se mettre ... Comme nous d'ailleurs ...
 :bave: 
Bises à tes loulous, à toi et Nicolas !

----------


## Daysie433

houlala, cette température chez Giacomo me rappelle celle que j'avais lorsque je vivais à Strasbourg, mes chiens ont eu énormément de mal à supporter cette chaleur   ::  

ok, Giacomo, si tu veux je peux t'envoyer toutes les grosses averses de Normandie pour rafraîchir ta belle Houpette et le beau Rex, ce doit être dur pour eux et vous tous.

je suis arrivée en Alsace en Juillet 84 et je dois dire que j'avais du mal à supporter la grosse chaleur d'été (entre 35 et 40°) et le froid vif de l'hiver (-20° le premier hiver) avec des brouettes pleines de neige à dégager avant de sortir la voiture du garage, le matin en se levant. Je me suis crue en Sibérie. Je faisais rire tous mes voisins alsaciens qui se promenaient en pull de laine alors que moi j'avais : sous-pull à col roulé, pull en laine, manteau, gants, bonnet et collants en laine en-dessous du pantalon et j'avais encore froid   ::   Je ne me sens bien qu'entre 18 et 24° (habituée au climat de Normandie). J'y suis restée 16 ans mais j'ai été très heureuse de retrouver mes verts paturâges de Normandie.

En Alsace par contre j'ai adoré le baeckeoffa, la choucroute, le vin blanc (pas trop, ça me faisait perdre la tête), les gendarmes (pas les agents de l'autorité, ce sont des saucisses pour l'apéritif)   ::   le kougelof et j'en passe. Toutes ces bonnes choses ont transformées ma silhouette à jamais    ::  

c'était juste une petite parenthèse pour rire un petit peu, la vie est si triste parfois  :danse:

----------


## elisa59

::   vous tous,
comme chacun donne son petit bulletin météo régional, voici celui du nord :
hier, il faisait très chaud et très lourd ; malgré le ventilateur, c'était accablant   :bave: 
KENZO a même eu une diarrhée très sévère, je pensais que c'était la chaleur mais en fait
en voulant préparer mon taboulé, je me suis aperçue que mon kilo de tomates grappes avait disparu!!!  :grattgratt: 
alors évidemment, toute cette vitamine C engloutie d'un coup... ça décape!  :lol2:

----------


## ploum

ben oui,l'été arrivant il a eu envie de salades!   ::   :jesors:

----------


## Chinooka

Il ne faut pas lui en vouloir, ça rafraîchit les tomates   ::

----------


## elisa59

merci! rassurez vous, je ne lui en veux pas ;
c'est la 1ère fois que je mange un taboulé sans tomates...   ::  
de plus, cela m'a permis de faire mousser le sol dans les moindres recoins!  :tsss: 
j'ai utilisé de l'eau glacée, ce qui a fait baissé la température ambiante de l'appartement! 
merci KENZO    :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:

----------


## Daysie433

décidément Snif est un gros gourmand   ::   dernière bêtise de sa part, je l'ai retrouvé la tête coincée dans le paquet de croquettes Fr..lic pendant que j'étais partie promener Zoé et Jisou.   ::   je n'ose imaginer ce qui serait arrivé si j'étais restée plus longtemps dehors....   ::   il va sans dire qu'il avait mangé tout le fond du paquet et pourtant ce paquet était en hauteur.

Il s'améliore en promenade, n'a plus qu'une laisse, ne pleure plus, n'aboie plus   :Embarrassment: k:  reste encore le croisement avec les autres chiens à améliorer, après ce sera un    ::   dehors.

avec Zoé il fait un concours dans la maison à celui qui réussira à attraper les mouches. Ils sont trop drôles et mimi tous les deux  :amour3: 

Lotus est moins triste et accepte à nouveau de jouer à la balle et en promenade il fait aussi le clown pour attraper les croquettes en se dressant un peu sur ses pattes arrières.

Zoé est sous haute surveillance question nourriture car elle pèse plus que Jisou tout en étant plus petite en taille. Snif en un  mois a pris 400 g mais il en avait besoin, petit Jisou est resté à son poids d'arrivée.

parmi tous ceux qui lisent ce post est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire si c'est normal pour une petite femelle de prendre du poids après une ovariectomie ?

 :hein:

----------


## elisa59

bonsoir Daysie, globalement, ce sont d'excellentes nouvelles ;
pour les femelles ayant subi une ovariectomie, je n'ai pas de réponse, mais KENZO qui est un mâle,   également stérilisé n'arrête
pas de prendre des kilos alors que je l'ai mis franchement au régime ; il est même passé aux croquettes light.
plus aucun"écart" n'est autorisé. (fini la bonne cuisine française, les saucisses, le petit "Lu" du petit déjêuner.)
malgré cela, tous les gens que je connais et que je croise en balade, me disent :"il a encore grossi !!!"  :grrr:  :grrr: 
c'est déprimant...   ::  
par contre, si le phénomène s'emplifie, je pense qu'il faudrait voir le véto ;

----------


## emily

je confirme queapres stérilisation elles prennent du poid    ::  

jai passé la mienneau light mais a quand mm grossie..

 ::

----------


## Daysie433

petite ZOÉ a aussi peur des plaques d'égoût comme Jisou elle fait de grands détours pour les éviter quand on se promène.
Après une rigoureuse surveillance de sa nourriture elle a perdu 100 g (c'est déjà un petit début). Quand elle suit sur la rue les traces de ses congénères elle avance à petits pas en émettant des petits gloussements, c'est trop drôle on dirait une poule qui caquète. De plus quand elle dort elle ronfle très fort   ::   c'est toujours une petite boule d'amour.

Jisou est super excité en ce moment, c'est la période des chaleurs chez toutes les petites chiennes du quartier et il est intenable  :non:  je me souviens comment au début il faisait tomber mon pauvre pépère Snoopy    ::  
Aujourd'hui cela fait 6 mois que mon petit Jisou est arrivé à la maison, déjà...il me semble encore que c'était hier. A chaque fois que l'on m'a amené un des 4 petits bouts adoptés, mon coeur battait très fort et j'avais les larmes aux yeux dès que je les voyais. Alors Jisou, mon petit coeur, je te souhaite un bon anniversaire pour tes premiers 6 mois chez-toi   ::  

Snif vient de terminer sa promenade, promenade que j'ai dû écourter car on a croisé une belle fifille blanche comme lui et il a tellement aboyé que la pauvre s'est enfuie en tirant sa maîtresse complètement affolée   ::  

mon petit Lotus ira demain chez un véto à Rouen car il faudra l'endormir pour pouvoir l'examiner. Il a un problème dans ou sur le côté du museau (abcès, dent, ou autre...)??? et comme on ne peut pas l'approcher pour regarder on a dû trouver en urgence un vétérinaire qui l'accepte. Comme cela on fera un contrôle des dents, oreilles, griffes. Tout ça tranquillement pendant qu'il dort.    ::   c'est difficile de deviner ce qu'il a vu qu'on ne peut pas l'examiner pour voir ce qui cloche.
j'ai hâte d'être à demain soir pour savoir.

----------


## ploum

100 grammes en moins c'est toujours ca pour un petit gabarit!   ::  

on s'ennuie pas chez toi,comme d'habitude!

j'ai eu le meme probleme avecun de mes chats il y a peu,2 vetos n'avaient pu lui ouvrir la bouche et aprés un dodo provoqué,c'etait 
un abcés sur la langue...
et un traitement de cheval!mais il va mieux!   ::   a toute la famille

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir Ploum,
je ne sais pas ce qu'a Lotus mais il a mal et il se frottait le museau sur le rebord de son panier et c'est parce que j'ai vu du sang sur la couette autour et surtout aussi à cause de l'odeur bizarre qui se dégage à chaque aboiement que je m'en suis aperçue. Il est sous antibiotiques depuis samedi, il va un peu mieux mais j'ai peur, pourvu que ce ne soit pas trop grave   ::

----------


## ploum

peut etre un abcés dentaire,une dent qui a pourrie et une infection si odeur bizarre,

si c'est ca ,ils virent la dent et hop!reparti comme une fleur le lotus!   ::

----------


## elisa59

::   Daysie,
Lotus a beaucoup de chance d'avoir une môman qui est à l'affût du moindre petit bobo.
les pathologies peuvent s'aggraver à cause de la négligence...
ce n'est pas ton cas, donc, je suis confiante.
je comprends ton inquiètude, et je suis sûre que ti pépère ira mieux ce soir ; 
même... sans les dents!!!  :lol2: 
bon anniv à Jisou pour ses 6 mois à la maison des caniches!   ::  
et bravo à Zoé d'avoir entamé son petit régime!  :bisous2:  à tous

----------


## elisa59

des nouvelles de Lotus ?  :hein2:

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir elisa,

petit lotus a été emmené chez la vétérinaire près de Rouen mais il n'a pas été possible de faire un examen cardiaque de pré-anesthésie car quand elle m'a demandé de le porter pour le mettre sur la table d'examen il ne s'est pas laissé faire.    ::  

elle m'a ensuite expliqué qu'il fallait le laisser là-bas et qu'il y serait endormi pour trouver ce qui cloche. Comme il n'a pas eu d'examen cardiaque les risques sont plus élevés pour l'anesthésie mais comme il a une infection il faut trouver d'où cela vient.
Donc, si découverte d'un abcès ou besoin d'un détartrage il sera fait. Si découverte de quelque chose de grave : tumeur cancéreuse dans la machoire il ne sera pas réveillé   ::  

autant dire que je suis rentrée sans lui avec le moral dans les chaussettes. Pendant les 1 heure de trajet il n'a pas cessé de chercher des caresses au creux de ma main en penchant sa petite tête, a accepté le bisou sur le museau et sur la tête quand je l'ai laissé mais il avait les yeux si tristes et voulait repartir avec moi, certainement qu'il a cru que je l'abandonnais...  :bisous3: 

j'ai eu un appel ce soir, l'anesthésie aura lieu demain dans la matinée, en fin de matinée je serai tenue au courant de ce qu'ils ont trouvé et des solutions, sinon....   ::  

ça fait tout triste de ne pas le voir dans son panier sous l'ordinateur, je ne vais certainement pas beaucoup dormir cette nuit
et j'appréhende demain.

pour le règlement si moins de 100 euros 1 chèque seulement,  si plus 2 chèques. Je croise les doigts pour qu'il n'ait pas quelque chose de grave mon papy Lotus. La bénévole du refuge qui connait Lotus depuis plus d'un an m'a dit qu'il avait fait d'énormes progrès.

comme elle habite dans la même ville que le véto, si tout va bien, elle me ramènera Lotus demain soir vers 20 H.

je suis transie de trouille.

 :bisous2:

----------


## ploum

tu sais ,il y a plus de chances que ce soit benin bien qu'ennuyeux que trés grave alors on croise les doigts pour le petit lotus! 

ca s'est pas passé au mieux ,c'est sur mais ca ira mieux demain,ne t'inquiétes pas trop!et puis ce beau papi,toutce temps avec toi et 

les tiens c'est que du bonheur et du bonus pour lui,que ca dure le plus longtemps possible!  :bisous3:

----------


## elisa59

de tout   ::   avec toi Daysie.

moi aussi je pense tès fort au petit père 

et puis...papy SNOOPY veille...  :bisous3: 

rassure toi, il n'a pas cru que tu l'abandonnais ;
car nos petites bêtes sentent très bien quand elles sont malades
que l'on va les soigner.

----------


## Daysie433

::   ::  
petit Lotus va bien : gros détartrage, perte de quelques dents, abcès soigné, coeur ok, poumons ok, enfin bref je suis super heureuse de pouvoir récupérer ce soir à 20 H mon petit pépère qui n'aura plus mal par la suite.

nourriture molle pendant 8 jours, antibiotiques et tout rentrera dans l'ordre   :Embarrassment: k: 

c'est qu'il ma fichu la trouille du siècle ce petit coeur  :amour4: 

la maison était toute calme ce matin c'est qu'il m'a manqué mon "papy ronchon"   ::   alors pour tuer le temps j'ai fait un grand nettoyage des cages à oiseaux et de l'aquarium car je ne tenais pas en place. J'ai dû quand même attendre 15 H 30 pour avoir des nouvelles.

la facture est un peu lourde mais tout ce qui compte pour moi c'est que mon Lotus aille bien, je l'aime mon papy  :amour4: 

Jisou en se levant ce matin l'a cherché dans la maison et je l'ai sortie en duo avec Zoé pour nous changer les idées.

Snif en promenade se montre de plus en plus docile et je suis super heureuse de ses progrès.   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

tres heureuse pour toi et ta canifamily  c est peut etre des vieux papys et mamys mais ils sont tes amours  ca va etre la fete a la maison  pour le retour !ce sera pas danse disco ou techno pour tes petits vieux mais tangos !!!  :humour:  c est genial ce que tu fais pour eux  bises a  tous  :bisous2:

----------


## r'is27

Super heureuse que tout aille bien pour Lotus, il faut dire aussi qu'avec une telle moman il est trop heureux le papy et je sens qu'il va ronchonner encore longtemps.

----------


## elisa59

*quel bonheur !* 
petit bonhomme, le voilà revenu sous l'ordinateur   ::  
1000   ::   :amour:  :amour:  au petit loulou qui nous a fait bien peur!

(mince, ça rime sans le faire exprès!)
et puis, d'ailleurs,   ::  
peut-être qu'il était un peu ronchon
parce qu'il avait mal aux dents ? ce n'est pas de la main qu'il
avait peur mais plutôt, que l'on touche son museau...  :hein2: 

bon, il faut voir le côté positif :
les oiseaux et les poissons sont propres!!!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

coucou elisa,

non il n'est pas à mes pieds sous l'ordinateur, dans 1 heure il sera là (comme dans la chanson de Sheila - pour les fans des sixties)   ::  

mais je l'attends avec beaucoup d'impatience, moi aussi j'ai pensé qu'il grognait parce qu'il avait mal, à voir avec le temps  :hein2: 

je suis enfin soulagée de retrouver ma tribu au complet car je n'aime pas les chiffres impairs, j'aime mieux les chiffres pairs, j'aime beaucoup quand cela marche par deux (je ne sais pas pourquoi ?).

Par contre la vétérinaire m'a fortement déconseillé d'utiliser le calmi***** pour tranquilliser le chien avant toilettage car il y aurait eu des arrêts cardiaques chez certains chiens et que chez les chiens agressifs cela décuple l'agressivité au lieu de la calmer   ::   Donc je dois acheter une muselière et poser celle-ci près de sa nourriture pour qu'il s'habitue à la voir et ensuite essayer de la présenter devant le museau, ne pas insister si ça ne marche pas mais renouveler l'expérience plusieurs fois dans la journée et le faire tous les jours jusqu'à ce qu'il s'habitue. Donc, je vais essayer et bien voir ce que cela donne.

Comme il est devenu incontinent la nuit je voulais aller le faire toiletter parce que je ne peux pas le laver mais elle a dit d'attendre 3 semaines à 1 mois car il a perdu beaucoup de dents, plus l'anesthésie de 3 H...  :bisous3: 

plus qu'une demi-heure à attendre. J'ai hâte de voir sa réaction et s'il me fait la fête en arrivant (le pauvre il avait l'air si triste hier...)

 :bisous2:

----------


## elisa59

ça y est ; il est sous l'ordinateur le petit Lotus adoré ?

(bon par contre, pour la muselière, je suis sceptique.
il faudra beaucoup de patience. 
ça tu sais faire...
il peut se sentir exclu. C'est très délicat.
il est déjà très "timide". tu as réussi des approches inespérées avec lui.
il pourrait le ressentir comme une punition.)
alors je pense qu'il faudrait proposer aussi à un autre de ses "copains" de la porter???  :hein2: 
cela le rassurerait   ::  
(je me renseigne sur les effets secondaires du calmi**** ; rien que pour vérifier
déformation professionnelle!!!  :jesors:  )
 ::   au petit loulou!

----------


## Daysie433

oui le pépère est là, mais pas dans son panier car il est complètement dans les "vap" mais agressif. Normal avec les produits de l'anesthésie et la morphine qu'il a eu ce matin il est complètement "shooté".   ::  

quand il est rentré il ne m'a pas regardée mais a filé direct à sa gamelle pour boire un petit peu et a remué bruyamment son bol comme il le fait d'habitude pour dire "encore".

La vétérinaire a réussi à lui faire la piqûre sans muselière en mettant son pied sur sa laisse au plus court pour lui courber la tête et elle l'a piqué dans les fesses vite fait.

moi aussi je suis sceptique sur la muselière car il me faudra des mois pour l'habituer....et encore si j'y arrive????

Jisou l'a reniflé quand il est arrivé et ça n'a pas plu à Lotus et il l'a pincé. Là il n'arrête pas de japper en retroussant les babines et tous ses copains se tiennent à l'écart par prudence.

J'ai acheté des boites de pâtée puisqu'il faut qu'il mange de la nourriture molle et il aura le droit d'en avoir après 22 H mais pas de trop, pareil pour la boisson un fond de gamelle ttes les heures jusqu'à plus soif.

Il vient de se coucher dans son panier et lutte contre le sommeil mais il tremble car il est un peu chamboulé. Par contre il a bien avalé sa gélule d'antibiotiques dans sa portion de fromage fondu vqr.

Il a une tête bizarre car elle a tondu le dessous des yeux et la moitié du nez pour enlever les saletés de ses yeux, aussi sur les côtés en haut et en bas du museau et sous les oreilles. En le promenant devant ma porte tout à l'heure j'ai réussi à attrapper le bout du pansement sur sa patte et à lui enlever avant qu'il s'en rende compte, mais il faut ruser... Quand il marche il met ses pattes en les croisant (comme font les mannequins quand ils défilent) et c'est vraiment le château branlant   ::  

demain ça ira mieux. Il lui manque 4 dents mais il n'aura plus mal après ses 10 jours de médicaments.

bisous à toi et JB, kenzo, les oiseaux.

----------


## elisa59

::   Daysie
merci pour les nouvelles ; alors, il a bien dormi le petit père ?

ce qui est bien, c'est que tu arrives à lui administrer ses gélules ; ce n'est pas toujours facile.
Aston, mon avant-dernier petit caniche sénior s'est fait également arracher des dents mais
même en rusant, il arrivait toujours à recracher ses cachets!   ::  

pour l'incontinence, j'avais le même problème avec Doudoune (18 ans!) bien sûr on ne peut les
laver tous les jours alors j'utilisais des lingettes imprégnées pour bébés, c'est très doux et cela sent très bon.
dans son panier, je posais une alèze jetable (celles que l'on vend pour les personnes âgées) 
cela permettait d'absorber un maximum et le ventre est moins mouillé ; bien sûr, c'est un peu couteux
à terme et le budget véto d'un petit sénior est déjà très lourd...  :? 
à ce titre, je te renouvelle mon admiration pour ton dévouement à ces petits papys mamys   :Stick Out Tongue: oignee: 
bisous à vous tous

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour elisa,

oui, Lotus a passé une bonne nuit et il ronchonne toujours autant   ::   je viens de le sortir mais il n'a pas voulu marcher longtemps alors j'ai fait demi-tour et quand il est rentré il s'est endormi aussitôt.

la facture est assez lourde pour moi, surtout que j'avais encore mes lunettes cassées dans ma chute à payer. Tout ça c'est du plus dans le budget mais il faut faire avec, je suis très contente de savoir que mon papy n'aura plus mal dans le futur et c'est ce qui compte le plus.   ::  

je vais maintenant sortir Zoé ma petite boule d'amour avec Jisou et en dernier promener le petit Snif qui est impatient de sortir aussi. Snif couine toujours un peu en ballade, à l'aller seulement mais au retour comme il sait qu'il va retrouver sa maison il ne dit rien (toujours cette fichue peur du dehors)  :bisous3: 

bonne journée à tous, ici soleil avec beaucoup de vent et seulement 13° dehors.

 :bisous2:

----------


## Daysie433

Mon Lotus se remet doucement de son anesthésie mais je n'arrive plus à le promener autant qu'avant   ::   à mi-chemin de son parcours habituel il fait systématiquement demi-tour pour retourner à la maison. Peut-être a-t-il peur de s'éloigner trop  de la maison après son séjour de mercredi chez le vétérinaire. De plus il inonde la maison jour et nuit à présent et à toujours l'air un peu perdu  :hein2:  quant à lui nettoyer le dessous de son corps aux lingettes, pas moyen il ne se laisse pas approcher.
Donc toilettage chez ma toiletteuse dans un mois.

petite Zoé est passée vendredi à la coupe aux ciseaux car je n'ai pas de tondeuse. j'ai mis 1 H 1/2 pour faire ce petit bout qui a été un amour de patience. Je ne l'ai lavée que ce matin pour ne pas la fatiguer et lui ai fait un brushing au sèche cheveux température douce, elle n'a rien dit  :amour3:  pour ne pas qu'elle ait froid je ne l'ai pas coupée trop court et elle est toute mimi à présent et semble même un peu moins "ronde". J'espère que je n'ai pas trop massacré sa coupe.

lundi je vais essayer de faire Jisou, mais ce n'est pas gagné car s'il veut bien qu'on le mette en hauteur, hors de question de toucher à sa tête ou ses pattes.   ::  

Snif est devenu assez "exclusif" il me suit dans toutes les parties de la maison, même privées et si je ne le laisse pas entrer dedans il se couche carrément devant la porte et attend   ::

----------


## ploum

plus on est agé et plus il faut de temps pour se retablir d'une anesthesie,en plus il doit quand meme sentir sa bouche,4 dents en moins et l'infection...

faut laisser le temps au temps,ca ira ne t'inquietes pas!   ::

----------


## Daysie433

Ploum tu mets des messages si gentils qu'on devrait te donner une médaille (un homme aimant les animaux comme toi c'est si rare).

Lotus n'a pas l'air d'avoir trop mal car hier il a essayé de piquer la gamellle contenant les croquettes dures  :non:   et aujourd'hui j'ai recommencé la séance de caresses car jusqu'à présent il ne les acceptait que sur le côté droit de sa tête et j'ai prolongé les caresses du cou de lotus tout le long de son flanc et il a adoré....Encore une victoire de plus à son actif  :amour:

----------


## popone

coucou monique c'est annaik je suis contente de voir que le petit lotus se porte bien
j'espere que toute ta petit tribu va pour le mieux et surtout la petite zoé pour laquelle j'ai un faible de preférence meme si le petit jisou et le petit snif sont eux aussi super mignon. en tous cas merci  beaucoup pour tous ce que vous faite pour eux 
Gros bisous et a bientot j'espere je ne manquerais pas de venir vous faire un petit coucou quand j'irais rendre visite a mon oncle qui habite a 5minute de chez vous en voiture

----------


## Daysie433

coucou annaik,
merci encore de m'avoir emmenée avec Lotus chez votre vétérinaire, sans vous je ne sais pas comment j'aurais fait.

ok pour la visite quand vous passez dans le coin.

J'ai fait une coupe aux ciseaux à Zoé et elle a eu son brushing ce matin et est toute belle.

 ::

----------


## popone

la belle doit etre magnifique elle l'etait déja avant sa nouvelle coupe    ::

----------


## popone

> la belle doit etre magnifique elle l'etait déja avant sa nouvelle coupe


ps je vous ai envoyé un mp

----------

Pour l'incontinence d'une labrador on avait frabriqué un double fond pour son panier. Le double fond était un cadre en bois de la taille exact du fond du panier, sur lequel on avait tendu un toile moustiquaire synthétique. Résultat c'est confortable (comme un transat!) et l'urine passait directement sous la toile et n'imprégnait pas les poils de la chienne, ce qui évitait qu'elle sente mauvais. En mettant un peu de litère à chat parfumée entre le fond du panier et la toile de couchage c'est facile à nettoyer   :Embarrassment: k: 
Tout le monde était content la chienne qui restait au sec et nous!

----------


## Daysie433

Snif en pleine séance de câlins avec Nicolas

Jisou et Snif jouent ensemble

Lotus et Snif en promenade

Lotus est essoufflé après sa partie de balle

Snif

mes perruches

Snif a aussi des grands yeux comme Zoé

Zoé et Nico

Jisou et Snif

----------

Trop dure la vie   ::

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour,
vous venez de voir la première série de photos de ma tribu qui se porte à merveille malgré le problème de santé de Lotus qui va mieux à présent   :Embarrassment: k: 

j'envoie la seconde série maintenant en espérant y réussir car toujours novice dans les manipulations informatiques   ::

----------


## Daysie433

Snif, Jisou et Zoé réunis pour une bonne sieste
Zoé et Snif : il n'y a qu'un panier rond et comme personne ne veut céder sa place on le partage gentiment

Je trouve que Zoé et Snif se ressemblent beaucoup

qu'en pensez-vous ?

toujours des câlins entre Jisou, Snif et Zoé

difficile de prendre  Lotus en photo avec les autres car il reste souvent à l'écart

Zoé et Jisou

Snif est fatigué d'avoir lu les pages jaunes

Zoé après sa coupe aux ciseaux, les griffes seront faites demain

Zoé toute belle en promenade après son bain et son brushing


voici la suite et la fin, ouf j'ai réussi à les mettre toute seule   ::   c'est qu'à mon âge c'est dur de rentrer çà dans ma tête  :lol2:

----------


## idéfix

tout simplement magnifique.
la famille du bonheur

----------


## elisa59

quel bonheur ces photos!
Zoé et Snif, c'est parfait synchro! oui ils se ressemblent
c'est incroyable ;
et alors Snif avec ses pages jaunes ...quel régal!   ::  
les câlins de Nico avec Snif et Zoé, je n'ai plus de mots!!!...   ::  
 :merci:  :merci:  :merci: 
et notre petit Lotus se remet petit à petit ? 1000  :amour:   ::   à tous.

----------


## elisa59

mince, j'ai oublié l'essentiel :

Zoé est une vraie star!!!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## elisa59

désolée, j'ai encore oublié quelque chose, ensuite, promis, je laisse la place aux autres!  :suspect: 
Daysie a dit :"*Ploum tu mets des messages si gentils qu'on devrait te donner une médaille (un homme aimant les animaux comme toi c'est si rare)."*
je suis parfaitement d'accord ; 
c'est très très très rare.   ::

----------


## Daysie433

::   elisa,

oui mon petit Lotus se remet, il saigne un peu et tousse parce qu'il a été intubé mais l'appétit est revenu et les "ronchonnements" aussi   ::  

quand on a une meute il y a toujours des préférences pour l'un ou l'autre. Snif est le préféré de Nicolas, Zoé la mienne elle est trop mini et mimi  :amour3: 

c'est vrai que Snif et Zoé ont une ressemblance troublante à tel point qu'on pourrait les prendre pour "frère et soeur" et en plus ils se mettent souvent l'un près de l'autre et dans les même positions, c'est rigolo   ::  

Heureusement que ma petite pépette est stérilisée, imagine s'ils me faisaient plein de   :bulldog:  :bulldog:  :bulldog:  :bulldog:  :bulldog:  :bulldog:  :bulldog:  :bulldog:   ::   ::

----------


## elisa59

Zoé-Snif :  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  c'est beau l'amour...même et surtout platonique.   ::   :amour: 
cela me rappelle ma BABOU et mon LOUXOR (mes deux derniers caniches royaux : babou la noire,
loulou l'abricot) quand Babou était "amoureuse", j'affublais mon pauvre Louxor d'un grand caleçon en coton rouge!  :lol2: 
si Lotus ronchonne, c'est qu'il va mieux! n'est-ce pas ?  :tsss:

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou le paradis sur terre des canichous   ::  

Le mail de surveillance s'est perdu dans la masse de mails SOS que je reçois (parfois en triple ou quadruple exemplaire   ::   ), je n'avais donc pas vu les nouvelles pour Lotus   ::    Je suis contente de voir que Lotus va bien, débarrassé de ses vieux chicots il sera peut-être plus aimable   ::  

A l'époque quand mon vieux Blacky avait été opéré des dents, je lui avais acheté des boîtes mais ça ne lui avait pas réussi au niveau des intestins  :?   Je n'avais même pas pensé que je pouvais lui mouiller ses croquettes tout simplement   ::  

Ca fait mal au coeur quand on doit les laisser à la clinique, j'ai eu le cas avec Igloo et Titi pour leurs opérations mais je pense que le temps passe plus vite pour eux que pour nous !

Tu as raison, Ploum est charmant et c'est rare de voir un homme aussi attentionné pour les animaux mais aussi pour les humains, il est plein de qualités ce garçon   ::  

Zoé ressemble à une petite princesse   ::  

Bisous et gros câlins à tes petits   ::

----------


## ploum

Vous allez finir par me gener !   ::  

content que tout le monde aille bien!   ::

----------


## Daysie433

coucou la maman de Norvège et sa cour,

Petit Lotus va mieux en effet, il a perdu 4 dents mais a gardé ses "ronchonnements"   ::   je lui ai donné de la nourriture en boite qu'il a très bien supporté mais pas assez coupe-faim à son goût et je lui ai donné ensuite le 5ème jour ses croquettes habituelles ramollies avec de l'eau tiède.   ::   Maintenant il a une haleine de jeune homme  :amour3: 

contente de savoir que je n'ai pas trop massacrée la coupe de Zoé, faite aux ciseaux ce n'est pas évident, ma tondeuse ayant rendu l'âme depuis 4 ans (normal 6 chiens x 3 fois par an pendant 12 ans - elle a bien été amortie).

Mardi c'est Jisou qui est passé à la coupe. Je le trouve mimi comme ça  :amour3:  demain il passera au bain et au brushing. Tout faire le même jour est trop fatiguant pour mes papys.  :dodo: 

la semaine prochaine ça sera le tour de Snif. Quant à Lotus il attendra le début de juillet pour ne pas le fatiguer après son anesthésie.  :bisous3: 

 :bisous2:  à toi et ta grande famille à 4 pattes

----------

Il me tarde de les connaître en vrai, dès que j'ai un peu de temps, je me pose chez toi   ::

----------


## elisa59

::   Daysie
heureuse de voir que tes petits loulous se portent bien ;  :banane: 
je pense, sans te commander, que tu pourrais donner à Lotus des croquettes "ramollies" mélangées à des *bouchées en gelée* ; c'est ce que j'ai fait pour Aston (caniche gris 13 ans) qui n'avait plus que... quelques dents... après opération ! il se régalait   ::   ::   ::  
sans tondeuse, ta coupe est super!   ::

----------


## elisa59

Bonjour Monique,

dès que tu as un instant, vas consulter le lien de KENZO ...il y a des nouveautés!   ::

----------


## elisa59

désolée pour la faute d'orthographe, je ne prévisualise jamais!!!  :?

----------


## Chinooka

Comment va la meute de canichous ?  :amour4:

----------


## Daysie433

::   belle chinooka,

ma meute va bien. Aujourd'hui vu le beau temps en Normandie sortie individuelle pour chacun ce matin et à l'instant à leur grande joie.

Des détails sur chacun, selon leur ordre d'arrivée :

Jisou n'a pas été lavé car il a mal aux oreilles et j'attends un peu. La finition de sa coupe sera faite après la douche  :bisous3:  dans les prochains jours.

Lotus se remet de son anesthésie mais a toujours un peu de mal à manger et à mâcher   ::   sinon il trotte comme un jeune poulain dès qu'il est dehors. Je confirme que ses "ronchonnements" n'étaient pas dûs à son mal de dents. Il ronchonne encore plus qu'avant et maintenant qu'il peut ouvrir grand sa bouche, il en profite et jappe très fort et plus souvent   ::  

Zoé est toujours un amour  :amour3:  mais s'arrondit terriblement malgré la surveillance accrue. Elle devient aussi "ronde" que sa maman   :Stick Out Tongue: oignee: 

Snif quant à lui ne s'assagit pas en promenade, hier au soir je l'ai sorti à 22 H 30 pour éviter les rencontres avec trop de chiens....mais je n'avais pas pensé aux chats...il a voulu en courser un en tirant si fort que j'ai failli encore tomber  :demon: 

Pas si facile que cela à gérer une meute et faire cohabiter tous ces petits pères et mamie aux caractères si différents, il faut toujours surveiller et faire le   :cartonrouge: 

bisous à toi et ta meute si belle.   ::

----------


## Chinooka

> :Snif quant à lui ne s'assagit pas en promenade, hier au soir je l'ai sorti à 22 H 30 pour éviter les rencontres avec trop de chiens....mais je n'avais pas pensé aux chats...il a voulu en courser un en tirant si fort que j'ai failli encore tomber  :demon:


Heureusement que tu n'as pas une meute de braques de Weimar à promener   ::   ::   ::

----------

Elle a aussi failli se flanquer par terre en me voyant! l'effroi sans doute    ::

----------


## elisa59

::   Daysie,
comment va notre petit Lotus ?

*"SI RONCHON ?...*

*...C'EST TOUT BON!"    * 

Jisou a-t-il encore mal aux oreilles ? Bon, Zoé peut donner la main (ou la patte!!!) à KENZO, 
les bourrelets s'installent...(réduire les quantités et faire du sport...oui...bof...)
et Snif qui course les chats ? (tu connais les caniches Daysie! ) j'en ai eu 4, bien moins que toi,
tous...ont...coursé les chats!!!  :grrr: 
et d'ailleurs Kenzo qui n'est pas un caniche, grogne quand il en aperçoit un!
et oui, les chiens n'aiment pas les chats!  :non:  :non:  :non:

----------


## mantoinette78

Moi, j'ai toujours eu des chats avec mes caniches    ::  
C'est ma pemière caniche qui a élevé le petit chat "PLOUK" que nous avons réussi a attraper à 4 mois et qui avait beaucoup moins peur d'elle que de nous. Quant à ma NOISETTE,  la chatte que j'ai réussi à attraper dans le Parc de VERSAILLES n'en a jamais eu peur malgrè son mauvais caractère    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## gnafron2004

mon snif à moi course aussi les chats !   ::

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour elisa,

je viens de faire la promenade de mes toutous en profitant du soleil de Normandie. Voici donc des nouvelles de ma troupe 
(en suivant l'ordre d'arrivée des toutous) :

Jisou a toujours mal aux oreilles   ::   et le problème c'est qu'il me mord quand je le soigne, alors je ruse, je prends la laisse comme pour le sortir et dès qu'il est attaché, je le prends dans mes bras pour le poser sur la table. Ce papy n'accepte pas d'être porté et il se tortille dans tous les sens en montrant les dents et essayant de mordre   ::   je lui passe alors mon bras sous le cou et lui maintient la tête pour lui nettoyer ses oreilles de l'autre main et ensuite mettre les gouttes. Ce n'est évidemment pas facile   :non:  le 2 juillet cela fera 7 mois qu'il est dans son nouveau foyer.

Lotus, papy "ronchon" d'Evreux aujourd'hui a fait une chose trois fois de suite qu'il n'avait jamais faite depuis son arrivée.
Zoé, la coquine, lui ayant piqué son panier sous le bureau de l'ordinateur, il est allé tranquillement s'installer dans l'ancien grand panier de Snoopy et sans rien dire...à mon grand étonnement. Cela fait 6 mois qu'il partage notre vie   :Embarrassment: k: 

Zoé a été mise à la nourriture "allégée" à cause de sa prise de poids  :|   et tous les autres, comme les enfants qui veulent tous manger ce que l'autre a, ont mangé la même chose. Résultat : ça c'est sur que ça les allège les toutous, ils se sont tous vidés, avec de la diarrhée, et j'ai eu un mal fou à nettoyer la maison avant qu'un autre ne s'oublie. Dans 2 jours on fêtera ses 3 mois à la maison    ::  

Snif a fêté ses 2 mois ici le 18. Le temps passe très vite. Je suis de plus en plus persuadée que ce chien s'est échappé d'un cirque car il faut voir ses pitreries. Aucun de mes autres caniches n'a fait ça : il traverse toute la salle à manger sur ses deux pattes arrières, à reculons ou en marche avant et aussi pour regarder ce qui peut traîner sur la table et qui pourrait être bon à manger  :tire2:  Lui et Zoé sont très câlins  :amour4:  Jisou et Lotus sont beaucoup plus distants.

----------

Elisa je suis à peine débutante en caniche..et je peux te dire que Princesse (Grisouille) est toute gentille avec mes chats.   ::

----------


## Daysie433

:non:  tous les chiens ne coursent pas les chats. Dans ma tribu de 6 caniches blancs dont Snoopy était le dernier survivant, aucun  ne coursait les chats.

parmi mes 4 adoptés séniors, seul Snif cherche à les attaquer, mais lui je crois que c'est parce qu'il a peur dehors   ::   les trois autres les ignorent totalement quand ils en croisent.

----------


## elisa59

merci Daysie de ces nouvelles de la joyeuse tribu.
c'est chouette ça des croquettes qui permettent à la fois de nettoyer les intestins
et la maison!   ::  
si tu pouvais arriver à photographier SNIF dans son numéro de cirque, je suis preneur!   ::  
bon, au fait, pour les  :kao8:  qui n'aiment pas les  :bulldog:  ...faites comme si...
je n'avais rien dit!!!

----------


## Daysie433

::   mon petit Jisou a été attaqué par une petite femelle jack russel lors de sa promenade avec Zoé. C'est de ma faute car je connais Tess et j'aurais dû me méfier, j'ai dit bonjour à sa maîtresse et je n'ai pas vu que mon petit Jisou s'approchait pour faire un bisou à Tess. Elle l'a chopé en plein sur son petit nez noir et a planté ses crocs dedans. Bilan : nez fendu avec un trou et cela saignait pas mal. Je suis aussitôt rentrée pour le soigner et ce soir cela a l'air d'aller un peu mieux.

Stressée car je me sentais coupable je me suis mise à tondre Snif avec une tondeuse électrique qui m'a été offerte gentiment par une dame qui avait un caniche et qui ne s'en servait plus (en réalité elle m'en a donné deux). C'est super, fini la galère de les toiletter avec les ciseaux. Donc, ce soir Snif a la coupe "pantalon" et dans la foulée j'ai fait Zoé. Une coupe 5 mm courte sur tout le corps mais je lui ai gardé sa forme d'arrivée chez-moi pour la tête.  :amour3:  Ils sont beaux tous les deux et ont été des amours et se sont laissés faire.

Lotus pour la première fois hier au soir, a joué avec moi dans la rue piétonne comme quand il joue à la balle. Il courrait et revenait sans cesse vers moi en trottant et en remuant la queue. Pour la première fois aussi, j'ai pu voir dans ses yeux "un sourire"   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ouragan bleu

rhoooo je veisn pas soucent me me suis régalée des supers récits 

mais qui a dit que les caniches coursent les minouxxxxx hihihihihihi????

c est plutot gros calins et tendresse mille bisous

----------


## elisa59

ne t'en veux pas, chère Daysie, les chiens sont imprévisibles et Tess ne pouvait
rien laisser présager de sa "mauvaise humeur"!!!;  :grrr:  l'essentiel est que Jisou s'en sorte bien.
concentre toi sur le positif : tu peux à présent connaître le plaisir de toiletter son propre caniche!   ::  
c'est un réel bonheur de les rendre beaux (surtout qu'ils adorent ça les canichous!)  :reverence: 

un petit conseil, ne te trompe pas de peigne : une fois j'ai oublié de changer pour
le museau de ma babou adorée... j'ai pris le 40 (pour les doigts!) je m'en suis rendue compte
de suite, mais elle a eu une "raie Mohican!!!" sur la truffe pendant plusieurs semaines...   ::  

bon, pour en terminer sur l'épisode  :bulldog:  et  :kao8:  je voulais parler des chats inconnus croisés dans
la rue... mes caniches n'ont jamais eu de chats pour compagnons, car j'en ai malheureusement un peu peur, donc, ils les coursaient...;
mais je sais qu'à la maison, ils peuvent devenir les meilleurs amis du monde...  :kao3: 
ta photo est superbe ouragan  :amour3:

----------


## Daysie433

opération toilettage terminée pour les trois qui se laissent faire. Quoique pour Jisou on ne peut pas vraiment dire que ça a été aisé. Il a grogné tout le temps, s'est tortillé comme un asticot, ne voulait pas que je touche à ses pattes   ::   commencé à la tondeuse, fini aux ciseaux. la séance a duré 1 H 30 : 1 H de toilettage, 30 mn de pause pour ne pas trop fatiguer mon papy et surtout qu'il se calme car il m'a planté les crocs dans le pouce droit   ::   , et 30 mn  de finitions aux ciseaux. Le résultat est une coupe "pseudo pantalon" car il gigotait tellement qu'il y a eu des ratages.

petit Jisou est tenu à l'écart par tous les autres, Zoé n'aime pas trop qu'il la colle, Lotus n'accepte pas non plus et Snif ne veut plus jouer avec lui  :bisous3:  Mon petit Jisou est triste.

La belle harmonie de ma troupe s'envole en fumée. Snif, depuis deux semaines a un comportement bizarre dans la maison. Cà a commencé au moment des chaleurs des petites femelles du quartier. Il passe son temps à observer Lotus et Jisou et dès qu'il voit que l'un des deux bouge il retrousse ses babines méchamment en grognant et fonce dessus. Hier il s'est battu au pied de la gamelle d'eau avec Lotus qui ne se laisse pas faire et j'ai dû les séparer avant que cela ne dégénère.  :grrr:  ce matin, lors du petit pipi dans la rue entre les deux promenades Lotus s'est échappé, comme il n'avait pas de laisse je l'ai rattrapé par le collier et il s'est mis à crier, Snif s'est alors précipité dessus et l'a mordu à la cuisse    ::   j'ai dû repousser Snif dans la maison. Snif est sans doute *dominant* car pas *castré* et *exclusif* car il ne supporte pas qu'un autre m'approche. 

ce matin j'ai dû m'absenter deux heures et j'ai isolé Snif avec son panier dans la cuisine car j'avais trop peur pour mes autres petits.  :gene:  j'aurais besoin de vos conseils car je ne sais plus quoi faire. Si dehors et dedans il faut que je stresse et si jamais il y avait des blessés, je ne sais vraiment pas quelle décision je serais obligée de prendre pour la sécurité de tous
 :hein2: 

je les aime tous mes loulous, même avec leurs défauts. Gérer une meute n'est pas si aisé que ça et là je me sens un peu perdue. Je ne sais plus quoi faire  :hein:

----------


## ploum

la solution la plus simple est la castration car il s'impose comme chef de meute et n'accepte pas ta hierarchie,il se place au dessus de toi et ca c'est pas bon.une tape sur le cul assortie d'un gros NON enorme! tu as la castration chimique aussi mais qui n'est pas sans risque non plus ,le plus simple serait que tu appelles le veto pour en parler et que tu trouves eventuellement une asso pour t'aider.

le fait que ca ait commencé au moment des chaleurs est vraiment signé.

bon courage    :Embarrassment: k:   ::

----------


## Daysie433

merci Ploum de tes conseils, j'espère que ton chien va mieux ?

je n'ai toujours pas les papiers de Snif et il bénéficie de l'opération doyen 30 millions d'amis mais cette aide qui paie directement, à hauteur de 600 euros, le véto ne fonctionne que si la carte de la centrale canine est à mon nom. 

je vais donc attendre ce document et voir pour une castration chirurgicale car avec l'opération de Lotus qui m'a coûté 200 euros les finances sont un peu serrées, tu vois ce que je veux dire...le véto c'est cher...et depuis le début de l'année j'ai eu mon compte.

c'est dommage pour Snif il est si adorable d'habitude à la maison. je vais veiller plus étroitement maintenant, avec ma Zoé vraiment pas de problèmes ils sont mignons tous les deux sur les photos et ils ne se quittent pas.  

j'envoie plein de bisou à ton beau toutou souffrant et à toi

 ::   :bisous3:

----------


## ploum

il va mieux   :merci: 

si ton veto est sympa ,tu  peux lui demander de pratiquer l'intervention et d'attendre la carte a ton nom pour le paiement

vu qe tu es un bonne cliente,ul peut le faire,ca coute rien de le lui demander

----------

Monique je sais que tu galères avec Snif...comme le dit Ploum, et comme je t'ai dit au tél, une castration chimique permettrait déjà de "tester"...et qu'il soit un peu plus vivable sous 48h. c'est une angoisse là.

----------


## ploum

quand je te dis une tape sur le cul,avec un journal .
ca fait pas mal et ca fait un peu de bruit,plus de peur que de mal en fait.
la main qui caresse ne doitpas etre la meme que celle qui punit...en derniere extremité s'entend mais la,il faut le recadrer 
gentiment mais fermement.

----------


## elisa59

re   ::   Daysie,
tu peux faire confiance à Ploum, il me semblait que c'était "the solution"
le test "chimique" de Kalam pourrait effectivement donner un aperçu sur le
comportement. (quels sont les risques Ploum ?)
gérer une meute n'est pas chose facile, même des caniches réputés pour être
très équilibrés. 
ne culpabilise pas Daysie, la compagnie de nos amis doit apporter un bien-être
partagé, cela ne doit pas se transformer en cauchemar !  :non: 
être à l'affût de la moindre rixe est trop stressant! 
(Snif ne m'en voudra pas de considérer ses "attributs" avec tant de désinvolture!!!)  :? 
il a déjà des problèmes comportementaux liés à son vécu, tu auras au moins tout tenté.
et je suis certaine que cela va fonctionner.   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ploum

risque de grossissement,perte des poils,petites infections,metrites chez les chiennes.

la sterilisation est une bonne solution accompagnée d'un peu de reeducation,il doit bien capter que le chef de meute

c'est toi et pas lui.    ::  

cependant,c'est pas le coup de baguette magique,un mois ou deux.

----------


## Daysie433

merci Ploum, ma décision est prise. Afin de ne pas avoir à me séparer du beau "Mr Snif", ce cher petit devra rendre ses "bijoux de famille" dans les prochains mois   ::   en attendant je vais surveiller plus assidument son comportement.

ce matin, comme je l'avais bien disputé, il est resté ensuite sage comme une image  :ange2:  et dans l'après-midi il est venu faire une sieste derrière mon dos sur le canapé sans faire de bruit.

là je m'apprête à le sortir, toujours en double laisse, j'ai été obligée d'en remettre deux, en emportant ses croquettes pour la ballade. J'espère que cela se passera bien. Il est content de sortir, mais pleure encore dans le trajet aller en tirant la laisse comme un fou, et au retour il s'arrête de pleurer et marche au pas près de moi. Toujours cette fichue peur du dehors.   ::  

 ::   Ploum et elisa

----------


## elisa59

au fait,
la coupe "pseudo pantalon" de Jisou...
t'inquiètes... cet été, c'est la mode des panta-courts...!!!   ::   ::   ::  

j'ai capté ta réponse en même temps Ploum, bon, l'embonpoint...
Daysie : croquettes light pour tout le monde!

----------


## eureka67

poue les waoufs un tantinet dominants   ::   ,
conseils que je reprends de "sylvaine":
le maitre passe la porte en premier, les chiens ensuite; donc, ce serait bien que snif la passe même en dernier, histoire de lui remettre les idées en place!
et la "punition divine" (on ne sait pas d'où ça vient, hé,hé,): avoir un trousseau de clés sur soi et au moindre grognement, lancer ce trousseau sur le chien( ça effraye plus que ça ne fait mal), ça calme illico le début d'agressivité   :Embarrassment: k: 
je l'ai appris pour ma "merd....", et j'ai eu à utiliser le truc à l'extérieur avec des chiens pas commodes et ça fonctione bien!
après, quand le chien connait le bruit des clés (et ça vient très vite  :lol2:  ), il obeit tt de suite   ::  
franchement, ce n'est pas de la torture...si on ne prend pas les grosses clés moyenâgeuses   ::

----------


## elisa59

c'est ce que l'on appelle "la clé du bonheur!!!..."  :amour:   ::

----------


## ploum

> c'est ce que l'on appelle "la clé du bonheur!!!..."  :amour:


 exactement!   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

Jisou

Zoé et Snif toilettés pour l'été

Zoé ma blondinette dans les fleurs

sur cette photo, Snif ressemble à une peluche à côté de Zoé

voici mon petit Jisou avec sa coupe "pseudo pantalon"

Zoé dans les fleurs et les cheveux dans le vent

Snif avec sa coupe d'été

Snif auprès de Lotus (ils sont de la même hauteur, Snif est plus maigre)

petit Jisou écrasé de chaleur dans son petit nid

Pour une fois Lotus les yeux ouverts avec petit Jisou

----------


## Chinooka

Les fleurs vont très bien au teint de Zoé   ::

----------


## Daysie433

::   chinooka,

c'est certain que les photos prises en extérieur sont beaucoup plus jolies et  Zoé est très photogénique ainsi que Snif, ils ont tous les deux un regard à fondre d'amour avec leurs grands yeux  :amour4:  en plus ils s'adorent tous les deux.

Lotus déteste la lumière du jour ainsi que le flash des photos pas aisé de le prendre les yeux ouverts mon papy.

Jisou du fait de sa cécité a souvent la tête baissée et je crois qu'il est en train de perdre la vue de son seul oeil qui reste valide.  :bisous3:  ça ne l'empêche pas dans la maison de faire son foufou et des galipettes sur les deux canapés et de sauter de l'un à l'autre.

tout le monde  :dodo:  écrasé par la chaleur. 28° à l'ombre en Normandie c'est un record.

Comment va Satine ? et ton moral ?

 ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

On a la même météo et la même température ici, c'est vrai qu'on n'est pas habitué   ::   Vendredi, on dépassera les 30°

Satine va bien donc je vais mieux aussi   ::

----------


## Bonemine

superbe tribu
Ils sont trop mignons
ca me donne encore plus envie d'accueillir Alias

 ::

----------


## elisa59

::   Daysie,
j'ai enfin retrouvé ma connexion!
superbes photos !

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou Daysie   ::  

Comment va la meute des canichous   ::   ?

----------


## Daysie433

::   chinooka,

ma meute va très bien merci. Et ta Satine est-elle complètement remise ???

Petit Jisou tient le coup avec son traitement pour le coeur à ma plus grande joie. C'est le plus petit de ma tribu et mon premier adopté et cela fait déjà 7 mois qu'il est à la maison. Jamais je n'oublierai comment il a veillé sur mon Snoopy durant sa dernière semaine de vie   ::   dormant contre lui jusq'au bout. Mon petit Jisou est un chien L.O.F en réalité il s'appelle Jisou du Bois du Tronquoy et pourtant il était dans un tel état à la fourrière...je ne comprends toujours pas comment on  a pu abandonner un tel trésor  :amour3: 

Lotus rajeunit de jour en jour. Maintenant il fait le beau comme Snif pour avoir des croquettes, pourtant c'est un  toutou qui ne décollait jamais ses pattes du carrelage   :Embarrassment: k:  Son toilettage (sous muselière bien entendu) est prévu le 17 juillet chez la toiletteuse. Comme ça toute ma meute aura revêtu sa tenue d'été   ::  

Zoé, la coquine est maintenant aussi ronde que haute et pèse autant que Lotus et Snif. J'ai beau faire la guerre au moment des gamelles et peser tout ce qu'elle mange elle ne perd toujours pas de poids  :non:  elle est toujours aussi câline.

Snif mon "fauve" m'étonnera toujours. Il accepte la visite d'amies accompagnées de leur chienne sans rien leur dire. Il aurait dû me dire qu'il voulait gouverner un "harem"   ::   sinon aussi câlin que Zoé, pour un mâle c'est étonnant. il fait toujours le clown dans la rue pour amuser la galerie, mais aussi pour avoir des croquettes car il est très gourmand  :danse: 

 :ami:

----------


## Bonemine

coucou c'est vrai que ta tribu est géniale   :amour:   ::

----------


## Daysie433

sur cette photo, vous pouvez voir la petite Princesse, canichette de 10 ans, qui est à la recherche d'une famille définitive.
cette petite puce grise est tatouée, vaccinée, stérilisée, et s'entend très bien avec ses congénères, mâles ou femelles comme vous pouvez le constater  :amour3:  elle est très câline et propre.

pour le moment elle est en "nounou d'accueil" chez moi pour 15 jours pendant que kalam, sa famille d'accueil est en vacances.
Je rappelle donc que cette puce adorable attend toujours sa famille définitive.

ma petite boulette Zoé en est un peu jalouse car elle ne veut pas partager "sa maman".

contrairement à mes craintes Snif, mon caniche blanc, l'a tout de suite acceptée. 

lotus, lui l'a complètement ignorée. Il ne se trouve pas sur la photo car il ne se mêle guère aux autres préférant sa tranquillité.

jisou, mon plus petit, en est tombé raide dingue amoureux  :amour3:   ::  

n'oubliez pas cette jolie pépette....vite une famille pour qu'elle connaisse enfin le bonheur.  :amour4:

----------


## Daysie433

voici une autre photo de la petite puce

----------


## Daysie433

voici une autre photo de la petite puce

----------


## Bonemine

hihihhi elle est zolie ta pépètte en effet   :amour3:

----------


## Daysie433

oui, ma petite Princesse est jolie et elle attend toujours une gentille famille.

où en es ton adoption de la petite "Croquette" ??? et quand auras tu Alias ?

 ::

----------


## Bonemine

Alias va nous rejoindre fin juillet début/aout
et normalement croquette nous rejoindra également à ce moment  :Smile:

----------


## Chinooka

Daysie, tu es tout simplement géniale avec tous ces canichous    ::  

L'autre jour, je te parlais de meute de Weimar, mais les canichous ce n'est pas triste non plus   ::  

J'adore lire tes aventures avec ta meute, je n'en rate pas une miette... c'est un très joli feuilleton   ::  

Tu as pris Princesse pendant les vacances de Kalam qui en avait bien besoin, la pauvrette   ::    Qu'aurait-on fait sans toi !!!! Ton coeur est énorme et j'espère bien faire ta connaissance "en vrai" un jour : ce doit être formidable de te connaître en vrai   ::

----------


## Bonemine

0ui c'est vrai qu'elle est géniale  :Smile: 

J'ai un braque de Weimar quande j'étais enfant et j'en garde un super souvenir. C'était un chien magnifique gentil et super intelligent.

il me manque toujours mon Naphtou   :amour:   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou Daysie   ::  

Comment vont les p'tits canichous ?   ::  

 ::

----------


## Daysie433

::   coucou chinooka,
Ma petite troupe se porte à merveille ainsi que mon "invitée d'honneur"  :amour4:  la belle petite Princesse.

je dois dire que je suis fort étonnée de voir comment mon Snif, qui cherche à attaquer dehors les chiens qu'il croise, l'a acceptée.  :calinou:  sans aucun problème, ni au moment des gamelles.

Ma petite Zoé en est fortement jalouse et ne vient plus me faire des câlins lorsque  Princesse est près de moi. Elle ne vient que si je l'appelle et cela me fait tout drôle...comme quoi les filles ne s'unissent pas toujours contre les mecs   ::  

Lotus a froid depuis qu'il a été toiletté  :bisous3:  j'ai pris des photos, mais nulle je n'arrive pas à les transférer de mon apn à l'ordi.    ::   je vais demander à Nico, qui va passer vite fait me voir ce soir, de le faire. Il est beau Lotus, c'est dommage qu'on ne le voit pas toujours parce qu'il ne se laisse pas ni brosser, ni laver   ::  

et petit Jisou, qui aime autant les mâles et les femelles est souvent en train de couiner parce que Princesse ne veut pas de ses avances   ::   sinon, il a toujours son cachet pour le coeur et il se maintient le petit père.  :amour: 

quant à Princesse elle a complètement intégré la maison et la meute, me suit même à l'étage, en remuant sa queue sans arrêt. Vraiment un amour de toutou cette petite. J'espère qu'elle trouvera vite une famille rien que pour elle  :amour3:

----------


## Bonemine

Coucou Daisy, j'ai adopté un canichou (alias) et je suis en attente d'adopter une mamie canichette
si par malheur l'adoption de notre petite mamie ne peux se faire
Il se peux que je te contacte pour adopter ta princesse.
En effet nous cherchons un second caniche pour tenir compagnie à Alias.
Je te tiens au courant...   :amour:

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir bonemine,
j'espère pour croquette que son adoption pourra se faire, sinon si Princesse t'intéresse, tiens-moi au courant...car les demandes pour elle ne se présentent pas...elle est pourtant si gentille et agréable.

voici quelques photos de la belle et de tous ses copains

toute la troupe à l'heure de la sieste

----------


## Bonemine

pas de problême ma Daisy  :Smile:  Je ne te caches pas que l'adoption de Croquette devrait se faire... C'est une mamie mais en bonne santé.
De toute façon je te tiens au courant  :Smile: 

merci pour tes voeux pour notre croquette

ta tribu est géniale  :Smile:    :bisous2:   ::   :amour3:

----------


## vidau fabienne

bon ben ca me rassure au fil des posts et des photos !! les gens qui ont des chiens regardent la tele assis sur une chaise ou par terre ou on un grand salon avec 2 divans !! bande de petits salopards   :lol2:  et la moman daysie si gentille elle a pas droit au canapé !!!ils sont bien mimis ! et puis des petits bouts comme ca ca te permet d en avoir plusieurs !!!  :fou:  :fou:   :fou:bravo pour ta generosité !! un gros bisou a khalam quand tu la verras !!   ::    pour petit prunelle 
 et tous les toutous qui nous ont quittés tous trop tot   :bisous2:

----------


## GUIGUIPSE

> 


superbe    ::

----------


## elisa59

magnifique photo à l'heure de la sieste!
dis moi, le second à côté de princesse, c'est Jisou ?
si oui, comme il ressemble à mon petit Nutsy! en fait, il manque Lotus ? non?
ensuite, la petite Zoé et Snif ?
Bonne nuit à toute la petite troupe et à toi Daysie!
a toi aussi Bonemine, à bientôt les photos d'Alias dans ta nouvelle maison et
peut-être Croquette: bienvenue au monde des canichous!!!  :amour:   ::   :amour:

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir elisa,
oui, le petit à côté de Princesse c'est Jisou (toujours amoureux fou de la belle)  :amour:   ::  

quant à Lotus, il fait "sieste à part" il est toujours dans son panier sous le bureau de l'ordinateur, et ne se mêle aux autres qu'au moment des repas   ::  

voici une photo de lui, nouvellement toiletté, en train de jouer avec Jisou :

----------


## Chinooka

> bon ben ca me rassure au fil des posts et des photos !! *les gens qui ont des chiens regardent la tele assis sur une chaise* ou par terre ou on un grand salon avec 2 divans !! bande de petits salopards   :lol2:


C'est exactement ce que j'ai écrit à Daysie par mail en voyant la brochette sur canapé, c'est identique chez moi   ::

----------


## Daysie433

j'ai oublié de mettre cette photo ci-dessous du beau Snif pris en flagrant délit de tentative de cannibalisme envers mes oiseaux  :grrr:  rassurez-vous, il n'a pas le rhume mais seulement une plume d'oiseau collée sur le bout de son museau    ::  
mais pas d'oiseau dévoré   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Noisette

Moi ? Qu'est-ce que j'ai fait moi ?    ::   ::

----------


## ploum

> Moi ? Qu'est-ce que j'ai fait moi ?


tu as du suciter le desir d'un ecureuil et t'en aller!  :jesors:

----------


## evemarine

Bonsoir,

Je viens de tomber sur vos supers échanges de post sur les caniches, l'une d'entre vous ne chercherait elle pas à agrandir sa famille avec un papy abricot de 12 ans par hasard ?

----------


## ploum

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je viens de tomber sur vos supers échanges de post sur les caniches, l'une d'entre vous ne chercherait elle pas à agrandir sa famille avec un papy abricot de 12 ans par hasard ?


fais lui un post car sur celui ci,on cherche deja a en placer une mais trés trés bien!   ::

----------


## Bonemine

> a toi aussi Bonemine, à bientôt les photos d'Alias dans ta nouvelle maison et
> peut-être Croquette: bienvenue au monde des canichous!!!  :amour:    :amour:



Ya déjà les photos de l'adoption d'Alias  :Smile:  

http://rescue.forumactif.com/les-ado...30.htm#5248303

 :amour:   ::

----------


## elisa59

Superbe Lotus avec sa "coupette" d'été!!!  :amour3: 

et la photo de Snif devant les oiseaux!  :suspect: 
me vient une légende de la part des perruches :

*"non mais, celui-là, t'as vu comment il dévore les mandarins des yeux???!!!   
aucun goût! 
c'est nous les plus belles!!!*  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Bonemine

hihihih Élisa merci

hummmm des ptits oiseaux.   :kao3: 
J'en ai plein des ptits oiseaux aussi  :Smile:    :saute2: 

on va faire un club : Au canichou Heureux  :bulldog: 

 :Embarrassment: k:  :danse:

----------


## Daysie433

mission "nounou daysie" pour la petite Princesse terminée. La belle a rejoint kalam, sa famille d'accueil samedi après-midi avec une joie qui faisait plaisir à voir. J'avais le coeur un peu gros, mais la puce ne m'a même pas regardée, elle était trop heureuse d'avoir retrouvé ML et son fils, ceux qui l'ont sorti de refuge. Ah, l'amour ça ne se compte pas   ::  

Lotus, mon papy "ronchon" m'a étonné , une fois de plus. Samedi matin, au réveil, il est venu poser sa tête comme tous les matins au creux de ma main pour avoir des gratouilles dans le cou, mais cette fois-ci cela a duré 1/2 heure. Il revenait sans cesse chercher des câlins et j'en avais les larmes aux yeux   ::   tellement c'était inhabituel de sa part. Dimanche, un câlin furtif et après il ne voulait plus. Je me demande ce qu'il a pu vivre comme traumatisme pour être "tétanisé" par la peur dès que l'on bouge la main (même pour se recoiffer), ou le pied, ou la jambe. Pauvre amour, j'espère qu'un jour il comprendra que la main est faite pour caresser et non frapper et qu'il cessera d'avoir peur   ::  

Jisou, couine sans cesse parce qu'il se fait rabrouer par Zoé, Snif ou Lotus.   ::   il essaie de jouer avec eux mais personne ne veut. Alors, pour le consoler, je lui fais plein de caresses mais je sais qu'il préfèrerait jouer avec ses copains. Il commence à voir très mal de son oeil valide et se foule la patte droite en descendant du canapé, pas moyen de l'approcher pour lui mettre un bandage car lui, même s'il est petit, il mord vraiment à sang  :|  il est têtu et ne cesse pas de monter et descendre...

Snif n'arrête pas à nouveau de grogner contre Jisou en retroussant ses babines  :eyebrows:  je crois qu'il trouve que Jisou le colle de trop. Pas beaucoup de progrès non plus ne promenade, soit il tire sur la laisse comme un fou furieux, soit il cherche toujours à se précipiter sur les autres chiens alors qu'à la maison c'est un amour  :amour4: 

Zoé, ma pépette était très jalouse de Princesse elle ne venait plus dormir près de moi, ni me faire des câlins. Elle boudait même la nourriture et a perdu 300 g en 15 jours (ce qui ne lui a pas fait de mal en fin de compte). Depuis le départ de Princesse samedi soir elle est redevenue câline, gourmande  :twisted:  et revient près de moi la nuit  :amour4: 

Trois papys, une mamie, tous avec des caractères si différents, mais si attachants et remplis d'amour  :amour:   ::   :amour:  rien que du bonheur je vous dis...

----------


## Noisette

Et quel bonheur pour nous de lire la vie aqu quotidien de ta meute de canichou.   ::   ::  

C'est fou comme chacun d'eux est différent, et a sa personnalité !

Merci Daysie, merci d'avoir accueilli la petite Princesse chez toi, le temps des vacances de ML.   ::   ::

----------


## Bonemine

Toujours aussi attachant tes histoires de Canichouxxx ma Daysie et contente de savoir que la tite princesse à trouvé une famille   :amour:

----------


## Daysie433

:non:  :non:  bonemine, Princesse n'a pas trouvé une famille définitive. Elle est retournée dans sa famille d'accueil, chez kalam qu'elle adore  :amour3:  mais elle attend toujours sa famille. Ne l'oubliez pas la puce est si gentille

----------


## Bonemine

Ha ok
c'est dommage qu'elle ne soiit pas adopté par sa fa si la puce l'adore  :Smile:

----------


## elisa59

> mission "nounou daysie" pour la petite Princesse terminée. La belle a rejoint kalam, sa famille d'accueil  ...
> 
> ...trois papys, une mamie, tous avec des caractères si différents, mais si attachants et remplis d'amour  :amour:    :amour:  rien que du bonheur je vous dis...


tu as tout résumé Noisette!
merci Daysie pour Princesse.
elle le trouvera son foyer c'est sûr ; elle est trop mignonne.
merci aussi de tes merveilleux récits sur tes adorables papys mamys canichous :  Lotus (ex ronchon) qui se laisse câliner    :kao3:   Jisou qui a tant envie de
jouer avec ses copains qui le boudent...   ::   Snif adorable à l'intérieur et encore  difficile dehors!  :?   Zoé la belle qui a fait sa jalouse et qui revient 
chercher ses calins...  :amour3: 
que du bonheur qui fait chaud au coeur!  :amour:   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Un petit bonsoir à la meute de canichous et à leur môman   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou Daisie   ::  

Comment va ta petite troupe   :amour4:  ? Ils n'ont pas trop chaud tous tes papys/mamie ?

Bisous à vous tous   ::

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir chinooka,
ce soir, je suis triste et révoltée, triste de voir qu'une nouvelle petite vie s'est éteinte à cause de la cruauté humaine. Je parle de Douce, la petite canichette blanche de 14/15 ans rubrique : 4 chiens à sauver avant euthanasie le 12/8.  :grrr: 
la petite puce a été trouvée dans la rue et mise en fourrière, opérée hier au soir elle est morte d'une septicémie dans l'après-midi...récupérée gentiment par APAGI  qui s'est empressé de la faire opérer....mais trop tard pour la puce et combien d'autres encore qui vont subir le même sort à cause de l'indifférence générale envers nos amis à quatre pattes   ::  

quand j'ai récupéré mon petit Jisou qui aura 15 ans en décembre, il était aussi en fourrière. Il avait un abcès à l'anus que l'on a découvert que lorsque je l'ai mis au toilettage, les dents complètement pourries, pas vacciné, un oedème au poumon, cardiaque, enfin bref...plein de frais pour moi mais que je ne regrette pas quand je vois avec quelle joie il fait encore le fou sur le canapé et lorsque je rentre des courses ou de sortie toutous et qui me couvre de bisous.   :amour:  ce petit papy fait tout mon bonheur et fait plein de câlins. Il a eu plus de chance que la pauvre Douce, petite plume qui est partie là-haut   ::   rejoindre mon Snoopy qui me manque toujours autant.

Lotus a une grosse otite que je soigne difficilement vu le problème pour lui enfiler la muselière quand je suis seule. Heureusement que Kalam m'a gentiment aidée ainsi que sa fille pour le maintenir avec une grosse serviette en éponge, pendant que sa fille le tenait tête levée avec la laisse et moi qui me battais pour lui enfiler la muselière. Ensuite ML lui a nettoyé les oreilles pendant que je tenais le museau car il se débattait comme un beau diable sur la table. Quelle suée encore avec la chaleur et la peur aussi qu'il chope kalam.

Zoé elle va bien, elle aura 13 ans le 6 septembre et me fait toujours autant de câlins et de bisous. Je ne comprends toujours pas comment on a pu abandonner une mamie si gentille, mais cela m'a permis de l'avoir.  :amour:  je dois avouer qu'elle est mon rayon de soleil et illumine toutes mes journées.

quant à Snif, il est heureux quand je prends les laisses pour le sortir, mais dès que je franchis la porte il se met à pleurer dehors et n'arrête que lorsque l'on reprend le chemin du retour. Cela ne l'empêche pas au passage d'avaler toutes les croquettes que je lui donne en chemin, le petit coquin en faisant le pitre sur les deux pattes arrières. Quel clown celui-là, mais quel amour aussi   ::  

a part ça, rien de nouveau dans la tribu.

 ::

----------


## Noisette

Comment ça à part ça rien de nouveau ?!    ::  
Ce n'est déjà pas si mal, toutes les aventures que tu nous racontes, toujours aussi joliment !   ::  

J'ai l'impression que je finis par les connaître, tu sais tes canichous, tous si différents !  :amour4:

----------


## ploum

content que ca aille. c'est triste pour la petite chienne ,maintenant une fourrière c'est pas une asso et même les asso ,toutes n'ont pas le même fonctionnement,certaines ne soignent que si il y a les sous(elles doivent pas soigner souvent)
d'autres soignent d'abord et voient après,mais en général tout ce qu'ils voient c'est la liste des dettes s'allonger,faut pas rêver...
sans vouloir aucunement créer ou déclencher une polémique,que ce soit clair.

c'est un simple constat

----------


## elisa59

chère Daysie,
ta détresse pour la petite Douce que je ne connaissais pas, malheureusement,  me bouleverse.
comme tous sans doute...
l'engagement en PA, c'est 6 jours de tristesse sur 7 ; tu le sais bien...
Les petits qui ne trouvent pas de famille, ceux qui disparaissent avant d'en trouver, ceux qui ont
la chance de trouver un foyer avant de partir après quelques mois...   ::  
il reste le 7ème jour...
les Jisou, Lotus, Zoé,Snif, Princesse, Tommy, Alias,Matisse, Vagabond (bientôt peut-être) et tous les autres...
un jour sur 7 c'est peu, mais du bonheur à l'état pur...
ce 7ème jour nous donne envie de continuer   :bisous3:

----------


## Chinooka

Je viens d'aller lire le topic où Apagi parle de la petite Douce. Pauvre petite canichette, elle a dû souffrir   ::    Comment peut-on abandonner une petite mamie de cet âge et en fin de vie... Que la petite puce repose en paix, elle ne souffre plus  :amour: 

Je comprends ta tristesse  :bisous3:

----------


## Daysie433

Ploum,

au sujet de Douce, je n'ai pas mis en cause les fourrières mais seulement ceux qui l'ont lâchement abandonnée dans la rue.
Je sais que les fourrières ne sont pas là pour soigner mais seulement pour faire le relais entre les abandons et les refuges et aussi ceux qui recherchent leurs animaux perdus.

pour Jisou, ce n'est pas non plus la fourrière qui est mise en cause, mais plutôt ceux qui l'ont aussi largué tout seul dans la rue comme Douce, comme une vieille chaussette que l'on jette parce que trop vieille ou usée. 

cela me fend le coeur de voir dans quel monde on vit...l'indifférence ou la cruauté de certains me font mal.

----------


## ploum

oh mais moi je n'hesite pas a les mettre en cause!  il y de tout aussi la dedans!des spa qui font fourrière et font ce qu'elles peuvent avec ce qu'elles ont,c'est a dire pas grand chose,et d'autres  pour qui c'est uniquement un business lucratif et les animaux une simple marchandise qui rapporte!aprés que ca aille a l'abatoir ou qu'on soit payé pour les garder 8 jours avant piquouse,je vois pas la différence!

----------


## elisa59

c'est parce que l'indifférence et surtout, la cruauté, nous font mal que l'on se bat tous ensemble.
et c'est pour cela que l'on continue solidairement, même si c'est le pot de terre contre le pot de fer!   ::

----------


## Daysie433

j'aurais tant voulu pouvoir faire quelque chose pour Douce, mais c'était malheureusement trop tard pour elle    ::  

je suis trop sensible et encore trop sous le chagrin de la perte de mon Snoopy. J'espère qu'ils sont ensemble maintenant   ::   avec la belle Abricotine et son copain Alfi et l'Oscar de kalam et tous les autres

----------


## emily

bonjour daysies!

il ya longtemps que je suis venue lire de vos nouvelles ainsi que de la tribu des canichou    ::  

 :bisous2:  a vous et aux papi mamie!

----------


## Daysie433

voici mon premier adopté sénior : Jisou, le petit père n'a toujours pas compris qu'il perdait la vue et s'amuse à sauter du haut du canapé et se foule la patte droite sans arrêt, ce qui explique le bandage que je mets pour protéger sa patte quand il boite.
il fait toujours le foufou et je peux vous assurer que malgré des 15 ans bientôt il est encore bien "vert" ce qui énerve beaucoup Snif et Zoé   ::   il ne s'approche pas de trop de Lotus sachant qu'il se fait remettre à sa place illico  :non: 

voici Jisou et Snif de retour d'une promenade où il faisait encore bien chaud dedans comme dehors.


maintenant mon papy "ronchon" Lotus va pouvoir se changer en en papy "joujou", je peux le photographier avec ses yeux ouverts. C'était impossible avant. Il faut le voir jouer avec sa balle, malgré ses 14 ans 1/2. Même dehors en promenade il gambade heureux et je vois le rire dans ses yeux  :amour3:  c'est super. il est sans arrêt en demande de câlins   :Embarrassment: k:  ce qui prouve que les chiens "avec leur petit caractère" peuvent changer quand la confiance leur est revenue.


voyons quoi raconter sur Zoé...un amour de petite puce qui adore dormir près de son copain Snif  :amour3:  :amour:  et qui ne laisse la place près d'elle qu'à lui. Je n'ai pas pu résister pour prendre ces photos, ils étaient trop "mimi" tous les deux entrelacés   ::  


quant au beau Snif (qui aimerait bien gérer un harem à lui seul    ::   ) car il ne s'entend qu'avec les femelles il prend toujours aisément la pose devant l'appareil, même la nuit (la deuxième photo a été prise vers minuit). C'est lui le canichou 
mâle le plus câlin que je connaisse  :calinou:

----------


## vidau fabienne

je craque sont trop beaux et pourtant les caniches   c est pas mon truc j aime les gds chiens a poils ! mais eux ils sont trop choux et cet air coquins !! les 2 namoureux sont  tellement touchants merci pour ces    :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:  si joyeuses   :bisous2:

----------


## Daysie433

[quote="vidau fabienne"] j aime les gds chiens a poils ! 

merci Fabienne, je suppose que tu voulais dire "les grands chiens à poils longs"   ::   c'est vrai qu'ils sont craquants tous ces petits bouts, même s'ils sont vieuxjavascript**:emoticonp('  ::  ') ils m'apportent tant et tant d'amour   ::

----------


## Noisette

Fabienne, moi non plus ce n'est pas vraiment ma tasse de thé, les canichous. 

Mais Daysie nous les rend tellement attachants, qu'on a l'impression de les connaître...et de les aimer !

J'adore te lire Daysie !    ::  

Et j'adore voir ta tribu !  :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## Chinooka

Adorables photos  :amour3:   Les petits amoureux sont à croquer  :amour3: 

Pauvre Jisou, il faudrait peut-être mettre des coussins sur le sol en bas du canapé pour atténuer le choc de l'arrivée quand il saute ?

 ::   pour toi et caresses aux petits à poils (Fabienne   ::   ).

----------


## elisa59

je suis hors concours, chère Daysie...
je suis inconditionnelle des caniches! tombée dans la marmite depuis mon plus jeune âge!!!  :amour4: 
(les grands marrons qui malheureusement sont passés de mode...   ::   car le poil blanchit...quelle honte!)
ce sont des petits êtres vifs, intelligents, comiques et si beaux...   ::  
tes photos sont magnifiques, j'avais un petit faible pour Jisou et Zoé mais Lotus et Snif sont également irrésistibles!!!
Snif et Zoé en amoureux, c'est tellement craquant...  :amour3:   ::   :amour: 
 :merci:

----------


## Chinooka

Comment vont les canichous et leur gentille môman ?  :amour:

----------


## vidau fabienne

oui les gds chiens a poils longs c est bien ce que je voulais dire    ::   ::     pour les "" males " males  je deteste les poilus par  :contre   :Embarrassment: ops2:je vais me faire taper sur les doigts  bises a la tribu

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir chinooka,

oui ma meute va très bien   :Embarrassment: k:  et en tous cas mieux que leur maman qui a du mal depuis 3 semaines à sortir de sa vilaine grippe...   ::   c'est vrai qu'elle est très belle Bella  :amour3:  il y a vraiment de quoi craquer            

Fabienne, merci pour les bisous pour la meute _(_moi non plus je n'aime pas les mâles velus[i]   ::  

j'ai refait la coupe à la tondeuse de Zoé    ::   et Snif    ::   restera le petit Jisou mais il va falloir que mon fils m'aide car lui il mord vraiment   :eyebrows:  il faut quelqu'un pour lui tenir la tête   ::   et en plus il n'arrête pas de gigoter et râler...pendant le toilettage. C'est le plus difficile à faire. Lotus, quant à lui a été coupé si court par la toiletteuse qu'il est parfait encore   ::   faut pas lui dire sinon il prendrait la grosse tête   ::  

 ::

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou Daysie.

Et alors cette vilaine grippe ? tu commences à t'en débarasser ?  :bisous3:

----------


## Daysie433

[center:2fc7j06i] ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

*  BON ANNIVERSAIRE MA ZOE* [/center:2fc7j06i]

et voilà, ma puce a 13 ans aujourd'hui et c'est un grand jour pour nous, son premier anniversaire à la maison et bientôt 5 mois et demi qu'elle partage notre vie et est mon petit rayon de soleil   :amour:  .

quand je l'ai vue arriver je l'ai trouvée si petite, en fait elle passe sous les barreaux des chaises et quand un des garçons la gêne pour sortir elle passe directement sous leur ventre   ::   c'est qu'elle est maline la coquine.

la voici à son arrivée :


et maintenant :


bien sûr, elle a pris du poids, mais c'est vraiment une boule remplie d'amour et je  la trouve de plus en plus jeune et jolie  :amour3: 

je ne parle que d'elle aujourd'hui car c'est "son jour".

 ::

----------


## MYRIAM652

:amour3:  :amour3:  quel regard! plus intelligent que plein de bipèdes! trop trognonne!

----------


## elisa59

*KENZO se joint à moi pour souhaiter à ZOE la plus belle des fleurs...
*
*UN TRES JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE*  ::   :amour:  :amour:   ::   :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## ploum

:Stick Out Tongue: lusun:

----------


## Chinooka

Waouh !!! Elle ne fait pas du tout son âge, la petite Zoé  :amour4:   Dis-nous vite quel elixir de jeunesse tu lui donnes   :kao3: 

[center:31qviz08] ::   ::   ::  Pour Zoe  ::   ::   ::  








[/center:31qviz08]

----------


## Noisette

C'est Zoé qui fête ses 13 printemps ?   :amour3: 

Alors mille papouilles à la jeune fille et toutes mes félicitations à toi Daysie !

Sur la deuxième photo, on dirait qu'elle sourit !   ::

----------


## elisa59

> Waouh !!! Elle ne fait pas du tout son âge, la petite Zoé  :amour4:   Dis-nous vite quel elixir de jeunesse tu lui donnes   :kao3:


cet elixir est un secret de Polichinelle!!! ...
(je peux le dire Daysie ?)
c'est le fameux sirop "bisoucanichs' " que ces juvéniles papys mamys consomment chaque jour sans modération!!!   ::   ::   ::  

moi aussi, j'aimerai avoir l'air encore aussi jeune à l'âge de Zoé!!! ...enfin, sans les poils...surtout ...sans la moustache!!!   ::

----------


## Daysie433

::   merci beaucoup à tous pour les souhaits d'anniversaire de Zoé, cela m'a beaucoup touché. J'ai eu un passage à vide suite à ma méchante grippe et le mois de septembre est très pénible pour moi   ::  

Je n'ai pas encore réussi à toiletter Jisou car il se débat de trop, je vais attendre un peu qu'il se calme... il a l'air d'un gros nounours avec ses poils longs mais en fait il est tout petit ce petit pépère (5,5 kg) c'est le plus léger de ma tribu, mais pas en câlins  :calinou:  de plus c'est un chien LOF, il s'appelle en réalité : Jisou du Bois du Tronquoy  :grattgratt:  je ne connais pas les raisons de son abandon, mais cela m'a permis de l'avoir et j'en suis très heureuse.

Lotus fait à présent des câlins à mon fils, ce sont des progrès formidables que je ne cesse pas d'admirer. Lotus mon "papy ronchon d'Evreux" dont personne ne voulait à cause de son caractère devient, petit à petit, un toutou qui aime les caresses et prend confiance en l'humain  :ami:  sauf quand il faut le soigner car je n'arrive toujours pas à lui enfiler la muselière pour lui soigner les oreilles  :eyebrows:  à ce moment-là il devient un   :demon:  et cela me peine car je voudrais tant pouvoir prendre soin de lui autant que pour les autres   ::  

Zoé elle n'a pas de problèmes particuliers dans son comportement  :amour3:  c'est une petite chienne bien équilibrée dans sa tête, très câline et qui me suit partout sans me lâcher d'une semelle. Elle est très pot de colle mais j'aime ça et grogne sur les autres parce qu'elle ne veut pas partager sa maman  :tire3: 

Je ne comprends pas de trop le comportement de Snif trop paniqué à l'extérieur  :hein:  les sorties se sont transformées en parties de cache-cache. Il faut que je le sorte à 6 H 30 le matin et 7 H le soir afin qu'on ne croise pas d'autres chiens. Il est pourtant content de sortir car dès qu'il voit que je prends les laisses, il saute en l'air de joie, aboyant et tournant comme un fou   :bulldog:  mais se met à pleurer dès la porte franchie   ::   malgré les croquettes pour détourner son attention, il se transforme en lion dehors   ::   pas l'habitude de la laisse du tout et je ne sais pas si je dois le forcer ou non à sortir plus  car il hurle tellement quand on croise un autre chien ou chat que les gens dehors me disputent et disent qu'il est cinglé   ::  
alors qu'à la maison c'est un   :ange2:  un amour de toutou calinou. Toujours pas à mon nom le toutou....   ::   ça traine et j'ai hâte qu'il soit complètement à moi  :hein2:  afin que nous puissions former tous une vraie famille à deux et quatre pattes.

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou Daysie   ::  

Si ça peut te consoler avec ton Lotus, j'ai quelques specimen du genre qui ne se laissent pas toucher les oreilles. Capucine se laisse faire mais elle se racrapote et beugle pour tout le quartier comme si je la martyrisais, d'ici à ce que la S.P.A. débarque chez moi...  :lol2: 

Contente d'avoir des nouvelles de ta meute de canichous, gros câlins à eux  :amour: 

J'espère que tu récupères enfin de ta mauvaise grippe  :bisous3: 

Gros bisous   ::

----------


## giacomo

_elle se racrapote_... 

Du verbe "racrapoter" ??? 

Chère Daysie, je remarque qu'une fois de plus ceux sont les filles les plus MIGNONNES (merci Zoé)

Je pense aussi que tes garçons sont très intelligents et mènent, "maman Daysie", par le bout du nez  Tu n'as peut-être pas compris le message de Snif ?
"*Il veut que* *tu le portes pendant toute la ballade*" ...

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir Giacomo,
çà je ne crois pas que Snif veut que je le porte dehors, car pour éviter qu'il attaque les autres chiens je le prends dans mes bras, alors crois moi on dirait un "ver de terre" hurlant et se tortillant dans tous les sens et malgré les deux laisses j'ai un mal fou à le maintenir. C'est qu'il est costaud le petit   ::  

par contre, si j'ai le malheur de le disputer quand il arrose une partie de la maison (ce qu'il fait dès que je le laisse pour promener les autres) il s'aplatit comme une crêpe  au sol et se met à ramper  :bisous3:  pauvre amour, comment savoir ce qu'il a vécu avant ?   ::

----------


## elisa59

Daysie,
toujours un plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles des loulous.
très heureuse d'apprendre que mon chouchou jisou est un aristocrate! 
 Lotus a déjà beaucoup progressé en câlins c'est déja formidable je trouve ;  
la belle Zoé est toujours aussi adorable  

et quant à notre brave Snif, je pense qu'il a dû se faire agresser sévèrement pas mal de fois
par des délinquants de la gente féline et canine pour être aussi stressé dehors!

----------


## Daysie433

voici une vidéo de Lotus qui joue à la balle comme un petit chiot, malgré ses 14 ans 1/2 
http://www.dailymotion.com/user/Daysie4 ... -3_animals
c'est un des rares moments où ce pépère est détendu à l'intérieur de la maison, sinon il reste couché dans son panier en position de surveillance et ne se mêle jamais aux autres   ::   par contre en promenade il court et saute comme un poulain et adore se promener avec Jisou.   :Embarrassment: k: 

voici ma puce Zoé en promenade

petit Lotus toujours à part des autres, il est très indépendant de caractère

mon petit couple d'amoureux

mon petit Jisou, pépère de bientôt 15 ans

Snif bien fatigué après la promenade

d'ailleurs Zoé fait un oreiller bien confortable pour Snif

Snif a été trouvé errant...son âge est estimé à 10 ans, je trouve qu'il ne les fait pas
toute ma tribu vous souhaite un bon week-end.
 :amour:

----------


## Noisette

C'est un bonheur toujours aussi vif que de voir tes canichous, Daysie. 

il faut dire qu'ils sont si bien tenus, si joliment toilettés... 

Une belle brochette de blondinets, l'un plus craquant que l'autre !

----------


## hitchcock

C'est vrai qu'elle ressemble à un petit oreiller Zoë ....!

----------


## Daysie433

merci, le toilettage c'est moi sauf pour Lotus qui ne se laisse pas faire mais je ne suis pas une pro...
ma toiletteuse de Strasbourg faisait mes deux premiers caniches blancs Daysie et Eddy et quand ils ont eu des petits elle m'a montré. Je me suis entraînée sur ma puce Daysie   ::   au début le résultat n'était pas terrible.
Maintenant, je les fais toute seule depuis 1990, mais il m'arrive des fois de les rater   ::  
je dois dire que grâce à la mamie qui m'a donné 2 tondeuses et ML aussi qui m'en a donné 1, j'ai plus de facilités pour le faire qu'aux ciseaux.   ::

----------


## Daysie433

une pensée particulière pour mon petit Edddy, le papa de Snoopy qui nous a quitté il y a deux ans aujourd'hui   ::   reposes en paix petit ange, tu me manques tellement, j'espère que là-haut Snoopy te tiens compagnie.
voici une dernière photo de toi, à l'âge de 18 ans et 4 mois, quelques jours avant ton grand départ :

une photo de Eddy avec son fils Snoopy (Eddy était un caniche nain et il m'a fait ce grand caniche moyen Snoopy):

petit Jisou, sur cette photo tu as l'air d'un petit chiot et je t'aime :

Lotus, quand je vois tous tes progrès tu me surprends et je suis heureuse pour toi :

Zoé "t'as de beaux yeux tu sais"

Snif, tu me rappelles tant mes canichous blancs, et tu es si câlin :


les deux premiers sont partis....mais ils resteront toujours dans mon coeur. Les quatre qui m'accompagnent à présent me donnent la force pour continuer   ::

----------


## elisa59

[img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/000a3.gif[/img] Daysie,
émotion partagée avec tes petits  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Ange15_g.gif[/img] blancs...
le petit Eddy n'est pas peu fier  de son grand fiston... :* "c'est moi qui l'ai fait!!!"* [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Amour26_.gif[/img]
une autre petite légende me vient pour Lotus 
(très appliqué):
*"a-lors...* [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Hein36_g.gif[/img]
*on fixe le gros rond noir... 
(derrière, y'a ma môman...même pas peur!)
euh...j'suis bien comme ça ?"
*Zoé la star...rien à dire...la petite charmeuse est une pro de l'objectif! [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/smiley_3.gif[/img]
et mon petit chouchou jisou [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Amour22_.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Amour21_.gif[/img] une vraie petite peluche  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/10338132.gif[/img]

----------


## elisa59

[img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Invisio2.gif[/img] j'ai posté trop vite!
Snif, le nouveau petit blanc si câlin  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/10338132.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Amour22_.gif[/img] dedans,
qu'on lui pardonne d'être un peu  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/41175.gif[/img] dehors!

----------


## vidau fabienne

ils sont lilis les 2 le papa et son bebe !!ta petite troupe te comble et je crois que malgré leurs differences chacun a son niveau 
sait ce qu il te doit !! malgré l absence on n oublie jamais et leur histoire reste a jamais liée a ta personnalité !! on devient canichou ou epagneul comme breton 67 !!gros baisers a ta petite famille !!! celle qui fixe l objectif zoé je crois est  ravissante   :amour4: 


elisa  59 comment va ton mister bandana !! toujours aussi cabot le petit loustic   :bisous2:

----------


## elisa59

oui Fabienne,  mon petit loulou est toujours aussi bien dans ses baskets, même avec sa nouvelle coupe "militaire"
qui semble l'avoir bien moins traumatisé que moi! [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/tcheupa.gif[/img]

----------


## vidau fabienne

:Embarrassment: k:  un gros bisou a ton bébé !! il est  :amour4:  de toutes facons meme vieux   ou gros  ou moches quand on les aime on les aime !mais lui il est dans la categorie beau gosse   :amour4:

----------


## nura

daysie c'est toujours un plaisir de te lire et d'avoir des nouvelles de tes petits frisous, une douce pensée pour le beau blanc que je trouvais si beau

----------


## ifecho

c'est normal qu'ils soient si beaux : ils sont entourés de tant d'amour !
ceci dit quel travail d'entretien ils sont propres, le poil brillant à souhait, bravo *daysie433 !*

----------


## ploum

c'est vrai que la meute ne fait pas pitié! [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]

----------


## nura

daisy t'en veux pas une autre?  une toute petite mamie grise pas plus de deux kgs qui cherche a se faire adopter, une crevette toute grise

----------


## ifecho

[img=http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/3283/antoinette.th.jpg]

c'est urgent pour cette petite car je crois qu'elle doit être transférée dans unr efuge si ce n'est pas déjà fait 
*Antoinette* est une toute petite puce, genre caniche ; elle est née en 1997, est aveugle et n'a qu'une moitié de mâchoire en bas ; elle a des problèmes de peau dont on va s'occuper pour qu'elle retrouve un joli poil et elle a besoin de reprendre du poids.
Elle est très affectueuse, se débrouille très bien malgré sa cécité, elle est très attachante. [img]/users/1714/79/14/39/smiles/130449.gif[/img]
Elle est habituée aux autres chiens, mais il ne faut pas de gros gabarit avec elle, car elle est fragile.

Vaccinée, pucée.
Adoptable hors département.
Pas de co-voiturage.
Pas de frais d'adoption : don libre au refuge par l'adoptant.
Contact : moi-même ou le refuge 05 63 39 55 20

http://www.soschiensderace.com/sos-a...-t5935-105.htm

----------


## Daysie433

je m'étais proposée pour adopter la petite Antoinette mais cela n'a pas marché car elle n'était pas stérilisée et avec mes deux   voyous non castrés - Jisou et Snif pas possible pour la puce.   ::   rassurez-vous depuis elle a trouvé une gentille famille pour l'adopter dans sa région.

tous mes petits se portent bien, lundi Lotus ira au toilettage. Petit Jisou m'a mordu méchamment aux mains parce que je voulais lui mettre un manteau  :grrr:  Zoé se fait de plus en plus câline  :amour:  et Snif a toujours peur dehors   ::

----------


## ifecho

mince alors tu dois avoir mal, il n'est pas sympa ce Jisou, qu'est ce qu'il lui a pris ?

----------


## Daysie433

Jisou est le petit abricot qui ne supporte pas qu'on le porte, presque plus de dents mais les canines sont bien là et il me les a plantées dans la main droite qui est bien gonflée ce matin, peux pas bouger le pouce de la main droite...parmi mes 4 c'est le seul qui me blesse à sang, Lotus se contente de pincer et avec les deux autres Zoé et Snif pas d'agressivité du tout   ::  

je ne lui en veux pas au pépère, j'ai voulu lui mettre le manteau car il faisait froid dehors, je ne me souvenais plus qu'il avait ça en horreur. Comme il est aveugle d'un oeil il ne voit pas toujours bien ce qu'on fait et il se défend...car il croit qu'on l'attaque. Ce n'est pas de la méchanceté mais de la peur.

bisous ifecho

----------


## nura

jisou   ::     j'ai le meme a la maison, caniche abricot, qu'est ce qu'ils ont les caniches de cette couleur a etre tous un peu foufous?
ça fait rien meme si ça fait mal sur le coup, on les aime qd meme ,va savoir ce qu'ils ont subi pour etre comme ça

----------


## ploum

> va savoir ce qu'ils ont subi pour etre comme ça


peut être qu'ils ont juste un caractère de cochon? [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/icon_mrg.gif[/img][img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/smiley_8.gif[/img]

----------


## Daysie433

un caractère de cochon ??? comme certains humains en vieillissant n'est-ce pas ?   ::  

quelques nouvelles :
petit Lotus est passé au toilettage lundi chez ma toiletteuse. Ma foi, cela s'est mieux passé que d'habitude car avec mon fils j'avais réussi à lui mettre la muselière avant d'arriver au salon de toilettage   :Embarrassment: k:  et il est ressorti tout beau mon papy  :amour3:   bien que je trouve quand même qu'il a beaucoup maigri de l'arrière-train par rapport à son arrivée  :hein: 
il sentait tellement bon que Snif mon voyou blanc et Jisou papy abricot ne l'ont pas reconnu à son arrivée et ils sont venus le renifler en se demandant "qui c'est celui-là ??" :

j'ai descendu une grande peluche "chat" et les toutous adorent se blottir dans ses bras :
de gauche à droite : Jisou, Snif, Zoé et la peluche

mon petit Jisou aime bien se réfugier dans les bras de Pussycat car les autres le repoussent sans arrêt et là il se sent bien au chaud :

je n'arrive pas à habituer mon pauvre Snif à sortir sans être stressé dehors, mais par contre il est toujours aussi câlin avec moi et mon fils 
[img]http://img8.hostingpics.net
/pics/624862DSC02192.jpg[/img]
tous ces petits bouts recherchent à tour de rôle la douceur de la peluche et adorent son contact 

toujours des grognements dans ma troupe au moment des repas...mais la nuit ce sont vraiment des petits anges
 :ange2:  car ils dorment de 21 H jusqu'à 3 H du matin et se réveillent vers 3 H du matin pour un petit pipi vite fait dans la rue et se rendorment jusqu'à 7 H sans broncher.  :dodo: 

une chose encore, j'ai oublié de dire que maintenant mon papy Lotus vient me faire des bisous et que je peux maintenant lui donner un petit bisou sur le bout du nez tous les matins   ::   sacrée victoire pour ce papy qui ne se laissait pas approcher par personne   :calinou:

----------


## ifecho

Daysie tu peux passer le diplôme  de comportementalsite tu l'auras haut la main
BRAVO  !

ils sont trop mignons tes titoutous !! et tout propres bien toilettés, bravo !!

----------


## giacomo

Beaucoup de patience et d'amour ... Quelle chance pour tes petits rescapés !  

_Citation:_
_je trouve quand même qu'il a beaucoup maigri de l'arrière-train par rapport à son arrivée ..._

 Il est SUPERBE, pile-poil comme il faut ... Ni trop gros, ni trop maigre ... La ligne svelte d'un jeune homme !!!

----------


## Daysie433

Voila une vidéo de Snif qui fait le clown
[flash=425,335:2dcdk3x9]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xb06es_snif-le-clown_animals[/flash:2dcdk3x9]

----------


## Gaston

Je lis souvent ce post sans me manifester, mais la vidéo de snif est vraiment trop.........

Et les photos sur le canapé, alignés et cherchant la douceur de Pussycat .................

Bravo pour ces adoptions réussit.

----------


## Daysie433

::   merci Gaston,
pour le petit Snif qui est terrorisé dehors et qui a tendance à attaquer ses congénères, le jeu avec récompense de croquettes est le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé afin qu'il ait des sorties détendues. On ne m'otera pas de l'idée que ce petit Snif a été dressé pour faire des tours....peut-être s'est-il échappé d'un cirque car il a été trouvé errant et jamais réclamé  :hein:  mais c'est vraiment un amour de toutou à l'intérieur hyper câlin et doux   ::

----------


## Gaston

Bonjour Daysie

Sans être un chien de cirque, il y a de petits toutous qui naturellement aiment se faire remarquer.
J'ai eu un ratier qui tout petit faisait le pitre pour obtenir des friandises ou des calins, et nous avons naturellement encouragés ses tours de cirques comme je dis et il amusait toutes les personnes qui venaient à la maison, c'était dans sa nature de vouloir sortir du lot.
Lui aussi était un amour de calins avec nous.

----------


## SUZY34

Coucou ma petite Daysie,

Allez, dis la vérité à Gaston, tu martyrises ce pauvre Snif pour qu'il fasse ces beaux tours de cirque  .

Bravo à Nicolas pour la vidéo, elle le martyrise à lui aussi........

Je vois que ta belle tribu va bien, ça fait plaisir à voir  .

Gros,gros calins à tes beaux loulous MARTYRISES

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour Suzy,
comme je suis heureuse de te retrouver après si longtemps sur ce post. Merci pour ton gentil message. J'espère que tout va bien pour toi.
gros bisous de ma tribu qui a un peu de mal en ce moment à profiter des sorties vu le temps affreux qui règne ici en Normandie (pluies torrentielles, coulées de boue, inondations, grêle) il faut jongler avec le temps pour réussir à sortir mes quatres petits bouts. Décidément je n'aime vraiment pas les automnes d'ici.  :non: 
 ::

----------


## elisa59

[img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/000a3.gif[/img] Daysie,

quelles magnifiques images!... (un petit faible pour Jisou et son doudou)

Lotus est superbe toiletté   ;  j'imagine ton bonheur pour le premier bisou volé!  on ne l'appellera plus jamais 
"papy-ronchon" d'abord!

je termine par le clou du spectacle, Daysie et Snif dans leur merveilleux numéro de dancing dog!
bravo à Nicolas pour l'excellent montage.
pour vous donner de nouvelles idées, voici deux liens  à consulter :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPGUN-WCYxk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqbVbPvl ... ature=fvwp

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour,
toute ma troupe se porte bien, après toilettage mes deux petits (Zoé et Snif ont un peu froid) heureusement qu'il y a des manteaux et qu'ils se laissent faire pour les enfiler. je les ai fait tout beau parce que nous avons accueilli un nouveau petit dans notre tribu :
 voici Zoé toilettée :

 et Snif :

et leur nouveau copain pendant le voyage en train, il s'appelle Loïs

toute ma troupe fait connaissance avec Loïs en manteau mauve :

le petit Loïs a besoin de reprendre un peu de poids :

 et une petite vidéo
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xb7q1n ... is_animals
et quelques nouvelles de ce matin :

Loïs a passé une nuit avec moi sur le canapé en compagnie de ses copains  déjà de mauvaises habitudes...pas de problèmes en ce qui concerne la propreté.

ce matin, j'ai sorti Snif seul et lorsque je suis rentrée, mon petit Loïs était debout sur le canapé à faire son petit loup  
alors je l'ai emmené faire une promenade avec Jisou et il était tout content prenant la laisse dans sa gueule et sautant en l'air.
promenade super cool  ils marchent tous les deux au même pas et ont l'air de bien s'accorder.

ensuite sortie de Lotus et Zoé et au retour, toujours pareil...mon petit loup réclamait. Il m'a même fait la fête quand je suis rentrée.

je ne l'ai pas entendu pleurer depuis son arrivée...il s'intègre parfaitement à ma troupe, il est non dominant alors avec Snif ça passe bien  incroyable de voir à quel point il se sent à l'aise ici et si vite. 

Il a pas mal toussé cette nuit mais normal vu qu'il n'avait pas eu son cachet pour le coeur depuis trois jours, moins dans la journée. Je ne l'ai pas entendu pleurer. Il n'a pas fait pipi dans la maison, m'attend au pied de l'escalier, me suit partout, me fait la fête quand il me voit. Un vrai petit amour sur pattes.

Je le sens malgré tout fragile, très maigre et j'espère qu'ici il va reprendre des forces...il en a bien besoin. Je suis toute étonnée de voir comment il s'intègre à ma troupe et à la maison...un vrai bonheur. Loïs est un petit papy de 14 ans, lui aussi a le droit au bonheur  :amour:

----------


## emily

bonjour 

je vois que tous le monde se porte bien.. 

et un petit papy de plus  .

des carèsse a tous le monde,et des bisous a jisou  deja 1an que je suis allez le sortir de la fourrière.
il est tous beau mnt.

----------


## Gaston

Et un papy de plus à la maison...........

Effectivement sur la photo il semble lui manquer quelques kilo, mais il a aussi un regard interrogatif il se demande ce qui lui arrive..........

Quel est son histoire à ce petit loup et comment a-t-il croisé ta route?

Maintenant pas de souci, il finira sa vie entouré de tout l'amour que tu sais si bien leur donner à tous ces petits canichous.

Les petits chiens ce n'est pas ma préférence, voir l'adoption sur rescue de mes deux loulous Noé et Reggaé (35kg et 28kg) mais je viens de participer au sauvetage d'une petite canichette venue d'Espagne et qui deux jours après son arrivée à trouvé sa famille. Et je crois bien que j'ai eu le coup de coeur pour cette petite et si son adoption n'avait pas été aussi rapide elle serait arrivée à la maison.

Bisous à toi et à toute ta mini meute (mini par la taille et le poids de tes loulous)
Attention bientôt tu vas égaler Chinooka............

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour Gaston,

Loïs, ce petit bout a attiré mon regard car il semblait si perdu sur sa photo....sa maîtresse de 94 ans étant hospitalisée et sa fille n'en voulant pas l'a mis à l'euthanasie, sauvé de justesse ce petit a été mis en adoption.


je dois dire que son intégration est parfaite comme s'il avait toujours fait partie de la famille   :Embarrassment: k:  adorable, propre, calme.  :amour3:  Au début il pleurait quand je montais à l'étage, faisait le loup quand je sortais ses copains....mais maintenant il ne le fait plus...juste des aboiement quand je m'absente mais beaucoup moins qu'avant.

Il tousse moins et son otite commence à aller mieux.

mon petit Snif  (le blanc) l'a accepté sans problème et avant il rivalisait avec Jisou par des grognements de dominance...curieusement depuis l'arrivée de Loïs, ils ne le font plus. Même Lotus qui a un caractère spécial ne lui dit rien.
Zoé l'accepte également à ses côtés sans rien dire...une tribu parfaite en somme et qui me donne tant d'amour que ce n'est rien que du bonheur.  :amour:

----------


## Gaston

Jai depuis ma question visité le post du petit Loïs.
Je m'interrogerais toujours sur le comportement des enfants qui n'hésitent pas à tuer l'animal de leur parent.

Quand j'ai perdu ma mère, elle vivait avec son ami, il a donc gardé poupette la chatte de ma mère et continué à vivre dans l'appartement.
Quand à son tour il est parti, j'ai naturellement récupéré la pépette qui avait bien vieillit mais jamais ne m'a effleuré l'idée de la faire euthanasier ou d'aller l'abandonner dans un refuge, même si l'intégration au milieu de ma meute n'a pas été facile pour elle, s'était la petite princesse comme l'appellait son maitre. Malheureusement, je ne l'ai gardé que 2,5 ans et elle est morte dans mes bras.

Mais là, sa mère n'est même pas morte, seulement hospitalisée, je n'ose imaginer la peine de cette femme, heureusement que tu étais là et celà doit la réconforter de savoir son loulou auprès des tiens.
Surtout que l'intégration se passe le mieux du monde.

Bisous à tout tes petits canichous

----------


## Daysie433

comme c'est beau ce que tu as fait Gaston de récupérer la petite puce de ta maman au décès de son ami....moi, j'ai perdu ma maman en 1988 et je lui avais promis de veiller sur son petit caniche noir qui s'appelait OK et qui avait 10 ans, mais lorsque je suis arrivée (j'habitais à l'époque en Alsace) pour l'enterrement, mon frère avait donné le chien à des voisins, qui le sortaient déjà quand ma maman était souffrante...je n'ai jamais su s'ils l'ont gardé ni où il était...
j'en garde un terrible sentiment de culpabilité qui sans doute me pousse à présent à prendre des petits vieux oubliés dont personne ne veut.
de même que je cherche sans cesse le frère de Snoopy, né le 1er avril 1993, dont on m'a forcé à me séparer quand il avait  4 ans m'influençant alors que j'étais à un mauvais moment de ma vie en me disant que j'avais trop de chiens...jamais je n'ai oublié non plus mon petit Pocket, canichou blanc  tout petit auquel me fait penser mon petit Loïs d'à présent. Il est passé par Fribourg...a été adopté par un couple de retraités allemands, a certainement eu une vie heureuse, j'en pleure encore tellement il me manque encore 12 ans après, je ne sais pas s'il est encore en vie..mais je crois que je le chercherai encore et toujours.
C'est pour cela que jamais je n'abandonnerai ceux qui étaient les miens et ceux qui sont devenus les miens.   :bisous3:

----------


## Daysie433

bonne nouvelle, mon petit bouchon Loïs a déjà pris 200 g depuis son arrivée    :Embarrassment: k: 

je viens d'aller avec mon nouveau petit bout chez le vétérinaire conseillée par une mamie. Ouf, j'ai pu négocier qu'il m'accepte comme nouvelle cliente avec toute ma meute dont Snif (parrainé par 30 millions d'amis ) qui n'accepte pas au dehors le contact avec les autres chiens, mon Lotus qu'on doit museler pour le vaccin ou les soins, mes deux petits papys cardiaques et ma zoé ma blonde grassouillette comme sa maman 

avant pour Lotus je devais aller à Rouen....pour Jisou au Havre...sans voiture pas facile pour tous mes petits bouts. Ce véto est à 20 mn en autocar de chez-moi et l'arrêt d'autocar à 20 m de son cabinet. ce qui m'évitera de me disperser ou de demander à une voisine de m'emmener, ce que je n'osais pas faire.

petit Loïs a été très sage en autocar et était tout content de m'accompagner Banane Banane les autres sont restés sagement à la maison mais quelle fête nous avons eue lors de notre retour    ::   ::

----------


## Gaston

Petit Loïs, déjà 200g

Pour le petit caniche de ta maman il faut te dire que ces personnes ont pris soin de ce petit père alors que ta maman était encore là, celà signifie simplement qu'ils avaient déjà beaucoup d'amour envers cette petite bête et qu'ils participaient à son confort en le sortant. De plus, ce petit père devait bien les connaitre donc l'absence de ta maman a dû être moins traumatisante pour lui.

Pour Pocket, tu sais qu'il est parti dans une bonne famille. Même si la vie ne nous permet pas toujours de faire les choses comme on le voudrait, tu as fait l'adoption de ce chien dans de bonnes conditions puisqu'il n'a pas connu ni la rue ni le refuge.

Alors, pas de raison de culpabiliser, tu as fait ce que tu devais faire à un moment donné de ta vie où on ne te donnait pas d'autre choix possible.

C'est bien aussi pour toi d'avoir enfin un véto près de chez toi, celà va te facilité la vie.

Bisou et caresse à toute ta meute

----------


## ifecho

et heureusement que tu peux prendre la car avec les toutous !!

----------


## Daysie433

> du calme, du calme les amis.....les voilà les photos du beau Loïs (j'ai du harceler Nicolas pour qu'il me les mette enfin)   
> Donc, mon petit pépère a encore pris 100 g ce qui lui fait 300 g de plus en 8 jours (on mange bien chez Maman Daysie    )
> petit défilé de mode, Loïs dans son petit manteau vert :
> 
> Loïs, Zoé et Snif :
> 
> petit câlin à Nicolas :
> 
> une petite brochette de canichous sur canapé : Jisou + Snif +Loïs + Zoé) :
> ...

----------


## Gaston

Sur la dernière photo tu as oublié Pussycat la peluche préférée de tes adorables bébés, même petit Loïs la adoptée.

Ces photos sont très belles et tes canichous sont magnifiques.

----------


## Daysie433

[center]JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE JISOU POUR TES 1 AN AVEC NOUS[center]

 :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 

petit Jisou, aujourd'hui est un jour spécial pour toi et nous, cela fait un an maintenant que tu partages notre vie et bientôt tu auras 15 ans. Je veux simplement te dire que je t'aime et que chaque jour passé avec toi est une victoire sur la vie puisque tu as été sauvé de la fourrière.   ::    Une année déjà que emily et ses parents se sont organisés pour te co-voiturer jusqu'à ta nouvelle maison...une année qu'Estelle d'ADAO a donné son accord pour que tu partages notre vie. Merci à tous.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :calinou:  :calinou:  :calinou:   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
voici quelques fleurs pour toi mon petit coeur et plein de câlins

----------


## Daysie433

> [center]JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE JISOU POUR TES 1 AN AVEC NOUS[center]
> 
>  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 
> 
> petit Jisou, aujourd'hui est un jour spécial pour toi et nous, cela fait un an maintenant que tu partages notre vie et bientôt tu auras 15 ans. Je veux simplement te dire que je t'aime et que chaque jour passé avec toi est une victoire sur la vie puisque tu as été sauvé de la fourrière.     Une année déjà que emily et ses parents se sont organisés pour te co-voiturer jusqu'à ta nouvelle maison...une année qu'Estelle d'ADAO a donné son accord pour que tu partages notre vie. Merci à tous.
> 
>       :calinou:  :calinou:  :calinou:       
> voici quelques fleurs pour toi mon petit coeur et plein de câlins

----------


## SUZY34

Joyeux anniversaire à Jisou et aussi à toi Daysie, oui c'est votre anniversaire à tous les 2 

Maman Noël (Daysie), alors je commande pour mon noël, la peluche pussycat, j'adoooooooooooooore

----------


## Daysie433

::   Suzy,
désolée pour ton cadeau de Noël....pussycat appartient à mes loulous, ils aiment tant se blottir dans ses bras  :amour4: 

mon ordinateur fait des siennes désolée d'avoir mis mon message précédent en double mais je ne sais pas annuler les messages sur Rescue. Mon fils me montre plein de choses avec beaucoup d'impatience et étant de la vieille école il y a encore des choses que je ne sais pas faire, comme par exemple transférer les photos de l'APN à l'ordi  :hein:  une fois qu'elles sont mises dessus ça va pour les mettre sur les post, faire des copies, les diffuser, copier un lien   ::   mais ayant bientôt 60 ans j'ai encore plein de choses à apprendre sur les techniques modernes  :hein2:  heureusement que l'on peut encore apprendre à tout âge.

hier mon petit Lotus a été vacciné chez mon nouveau véto......obligées de se mettre à deux pour arriver à lui mettre sa muselière pour la piqûre. Sinon le bilan est bon : coeur de jeune homme malgré ses 14 ans et 7 mois, dents propres (il a eu un détartrage en septembre) garde une ligne svelte (n'a pris que 200 g depuis 10 mois), oreilles propres (j'avais réussi à le coincer sur le canapé pour lui nettoyer  :demon:  ).

j'avais laissé Loïs avec ses 3 autres copains......pas de problèmes pendant mon absence à part les aboiements. C'est la première fois qu'il est resté seul 2 h avec les autres, un vrai petit   :ange2: 

je viens de promener Snif en double avec Loïs, Snif n'a pas trop tiré sur ses laisses attendant son petit copain   :Stick Out Tongue: oignee: 

je suis toujours en train de les compter car quand j'ouvre la porte pour un petit pipi vite fait devant la porte il y en a toujours un qui se faufile   ::   l'autre matin, ils sont sortis à la queue leu leu...je rentre, les compte et il m'en manquait un : Lotus.    ::   affolée je le cherche dans la maison, ne le trouve pas. Je suis de suite ressortie il était 6 h du matin, j'étais en pyjama dans la rue en train de le chercher et il était tout bonnement à 10 m de là attendant sagement que je vienne le chercher  :essuie:  depuis je les compte avant de sortir, vérifie qu'il n'en sort que deux à la fois, les fait rentrer et vérifie si l'équipe est au complet. J'ai vraiment eu peur   ::

----------


## Gaston

[center:25jsddq1]BON ANNIVERSAIRE AU PETIT JISOU 

UNE ANNEE DE BONHEUR POUR TOI ET TA MOMAN, ET PLEINS D&#39;AUTRES A SUIVRE, C&#39;EST TOUT LE BONHEUR QUE JE PEUX VOUS SOUHAITER A TOUT LES DEUX

 Sans oublier tes frères et soeur [/center:25jsddq1]

----------


## Daysie433

en ce moment, j'ai le coeur serré par l'appréhension   ::   mon petit Jisou vient de passer sa visite annuelle de contrôle et d'avoir le rappel de son vaccin. Le vétérinaire a trouvé que son petit coeur  :amour:  était très, très fatigué......pourtant il râle toujours autant quand on veut le porter......saute toujours d'un canapé sur l'autre et mange et boit bien. Il a même pris un tout petit peu de poids. Je sais il a bientôt 15 ans (le 20/12) et j'espère de tout coeur qu'il passera encore Noël avec nous. Alors je vais faire mon possible pour profiter de chaque instant passé avec lui et l'entourer de tout mon amour.

dans l'autocar, il n'a cessé de trembler de peur mais au retour il a été sage comme une image  :ange2:  J'en ai profité pour aller voir mon amie qui habite en face du vétérinaire, nous sommes restés 1 H...il a visité la maison et s'est sagement couché sur le carrelage pendant que nous parlions. Un véritable petit amour   ::   qui m'a couvert la main de bisous quand nous sommes rentrés. Il s'est tenu comme un grand mon si beau papy   :amour3:

----------


## nura

pour petit jisou

----------


## elisa59

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE MON PETIT JISOU  ::  
ne t'inquiète pas Daysie, les vétos sont toujours un peu alarmistes...
qui d'autre que toi connait mieux le secret de la longévité ?
AMOUR ET AFFECTION rien de tel pour assurer à Jisou de bien belles années à venir    ::   :amour:   ::   ::

----------


## nura

daysie coucou,  comment va petit jisou?

----------


## Daysie433

::   Nura,
à part le fait qu'il dorme beaucoup, mais pas plus que d'habitude, je n'ai noté aucun changement dans son attitude. Il mange et boit normalement, saute toujours sur les canapés et râle toujours autant si je veux le porter   ::  
bien sûr, je ne suis pas vétérinaire et ce que le véto m'a dit m'a fait très peur. Alors je prends encore plus soin de lui, cela peut changer tellement vite vu son âge.

petit Loïs commence à se faire entendre....il réclame la porte en aboyant quand il a envie de sortir pour promenade ou autre. Il remue la queue quand il me voit prendre la laisse  et se plait vraiment dehors. Il fait 2° ce matin, alors je retarde un peu la promenade du matin, sinon je l'emmène  plus souvent avec les autres car il aboie en mon absence et je ne veux pas embêter mon petit voisin boulanger   ::  

sinon pour les autres tout va bien, Snif est encore plus câlin qu'avant et Zoé aussi (je pense qu'ils sont un peu jaloux) ils sont vraiment très mignons  :amour4:  et quand Loïs voit ça il vient aussi faire des gros câlins.  :calinou:  3 toutous câlins sur 5 c'est super. 

Jisou est plus indépendant ainsi que Lotus, les câlins ils ne connaissent pas de trop, seulement des moments où ils viennent chercher des gratouilles ou faire, vite fait, des léchouilles sur le bout des doigts  :tire2:  alors ces brefs moments je les savoure car ils sont trop rares  :ami:

----------


## Daysie433

> quelques nouvelles du petit Loïs qui va très bien et quelques photos dont celles de la sortie de ce midi dans la neige. Loïs n'aime pas trop cela, le pauvre il ne savait plus où poser ses pattes alors on n'a pas trop traîné afin qu'il n'ait pas trop froid :
> 
> je crois finalement qu'il aime mieux le confort moelleux d'un bon matelas  :
> 
> son copain Snif lui aime beaucoup la neige et a voulu "piquer" la barbe du Père Noël :
> 
> ma petite Zoé elle mange carrément la neige, vous en avez la preuve en image :
> 
> Lotus aime aussi jouer dans la neige d'ailleurs il a glissé et est tombé dedans mais sans se faire mal bien entendu :
> ...


  ::   ::   :amour:   ::

----------


## idéfix

trop mignons

----------


## SUZY34

Coucou Daysie,

J'adooooooooooore les photos, sont trop beaux tes canichous  .

----------


## Daysie433

::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour: 

[center:3w51pzlp]Joyeux Anniversaire Jisou[/center:3w51pzlp]

Pour mon petit Jisou, qui a 15 ans aujourd'hui, dans notre maison depuis le 2 décembre 2008 et à qui je souhaite d'être encore avec nous le plus longtemps possible. Je t'aime mon petit pépère  :bisous2: 

voici Jisou se servant de Loïs comme oreiller, ils s'entendent très bien tous les deux :

Loïs, Snif et Jisou dans le dortoir des papys    :dodo: 

et encore petit Lotus dans la neige :

et Snif qui a piqué le panier de Zoé, quoiqu'il rentre plus facilement dedans    ::  


demain visite chez le vétérinaire pour mon pauvre petit papy Loïs qui semble avoir un abcès soit à une dent, soit dans la gorge et avec qui j'ai passé la nuit assise sur le canapé tellement il avait mal   ::   j'espère que demain les routes seront dégagées. Il a été déjà mis sous antibiotiques et anti-douleur (il m'en restait heureusement) et le vétérinaire de garde ce jour m'a conseillé de lui donner et d'aller voir mon véto habituel demain pour savoir ce qui se passe.

----------


## Gaston

[center:1seb74h6]Pour commencer avec retard car panne de PC, 
BON ANNIVERSAIRE A JISOU[/center:1seb74h6]
Comment va le petit Loïs, as-tu pu aller chez le véto malgré la neige et le verglas??????

Les photos dans la neige sont à croquer, mais celle que je préfère c'est ZOE, elle est trop cette petite;

Daysie et toute ta meute, passez de très bonnes fêtes de fin d'année. Attention pas d'indigestion......

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour Gaston,
merci pour les voeux d'anniversaire pour Jisou........15 ans mon petit amour qui attendait en fourrière son euthanasie prévue le 26/11/08 et que j'ai demandé 5 H après la création de son post le 19/11....juste à temps afin qu'il partage notre vie depuis 1 an et plein de bonheur qu'il m'apporte.  :amour: 

pour petit Loïs je n'ai pas pu aller chez le véto à cause des pluies verglaçantes et de la neige, les autocars ne fonctionnant pas régulièrement je n'ai pas pris le risque de me trouver  bloquée avec lui dans le froid (-2° hier). Mais comme le véto de garde m'avait indiqué les médicaments à prendre et qu'heureusement  j'avais en stock, j'ai pu commencer à le soigner et il va beaucoup mieux. Il ne crie plus, mange et boit normalement, n'a plus cette drôle d'haleine et refait son "petit loup" dès que je sors ou jappe sans arrêt, donc un petit Loïs en forme et bien dans "ses pattounes"  :amour3: 
de plus j'ai son dossier médical et il doit avoir souvent ce genre de problèmes car j'ai vu que ce traitement est à renouveler pendant 10 jours tous les trimestres (dernier traitement le 22/9 ce qui tombe à pic pour le renouveler en ce moment).

les autres vont très bien, c'est rassurant   :Embarrassment: k: 

quand aux libations de fin d'année...........pas de danger que j'en fasse. Je passe Noël seule avec mes toutous comme d'habitude, mon fils étant chez son père. Comme une petite fille, je me gave de films de noël et de dessins animés (ne riez pas j'adore ça). Je pleure à chaque fois pendant les films. Mais je ne suis pas triste........je suis entourée de l'amour de tous mes petits bouchons et ça c'est le pur bonheur  :calinou:   ::  

merci pour ton gentil message Gaston, JOYEUX NOEL A TOI, TA FAMILLE, A TOUS.....ET BONNE ANNEE 2010  :calinou:  :amour:

----------


## Chinooka

Comment vont les canichous et leur môman ?

J'essaie de me mettre à jour pour tous les topics que je surveille parce que j'ai beaucoup de retard avec le changement d'ordi !

----------


## Daysie433

coucou chinooka, 

si mes canichous vont bien........moi je vais bien.   :Embarrassment: k: 

je n'ai même pas eu le temps d'être nostalgique en cette période de fêtes tellement mes petits bouchons m'occupent   ::  
petit Loïs pète la forme et il a repris les 400 g qu'il avait perdu (c'est lui en avatar car je n'ai pas voulu que Nicolas modifie ma bannière et enlève mon pauvre snoopy   ::   ). il est toujours maigre à tel point que je lui faisais mal en le manipulant et figures-toi qu'il mord  :eyebrows:  et bien comme il faut et plusieurs fois de suite mais seulement quand il a mal. alors je fais très attention maintenant en le portant et plus de problèmes  :amour4:  il est vraiment très calme et discret. Sauf si je pars de la maison  :bulldog:  là il aboie sans arrêt jusqu'à mon retour.

j'ai eu très peur que Jisou ne passe pas Noël avec moi, vu ce que le véto avait dit, mais ma foi, dans mon petit bouchon de 15 ans il y a encore de la volonté de vivre et il tient le coup mon papy d'amour, premier senior adopté  :calinou:  je crois qu'on ne lui a pas dit qu'il était cardiaque et aveugle et âgé   ::   il faut le voir se promener dans la maison, son petit bout de queue toujours en mouvement. Il est toujours content mon papy  :amour4: 

Lotus, mon papy "ronchon" est toujours égal à lui même, très indépendant mais en promenade il se prend pour un cabri et court en sautant comme un jeune poulain malgré ses 14 ans 1/2   ::   et il aime toujours autant jouer à la balle. Je peux le caresser à présent sur tout le dos et les cuisses sans qu'il me morde, mais quand il en a marre attention   ::   son caractère reprend le dessus et gare aux doigts   ::  

Zoé et Snif font un concours de bisous, de câlins et j'ai l'impression que je suis liée à eux avec des ficelles tellement ils me collent et me suivent partout, squattant mes genoux dès que je m'assied  :danse:  heureusement que j'aime "les pots de colle" ils sont trop mignons. Même Loïs en les voyant faire les suit  :ami:  il est à bonne école. Snif déteste toujours autant "le dehors et ses congénères"  :hein:  pas facile tout le temps à gérer.

heureusement qu'entre deux il y a de longues séances de sieste, à ce moment là, ce sont tous des anges  :dodo:  :ange2:

----------


## Chinooka

Bonne et heureuse année à toi, à Nicolas et tes canichous

----------


## elisa59

très bonne année à toi, Niko et les petits loups   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

:amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 

bonjour à tous, c'est moi petit SNIF........Je vous souhaite à tous une bonne et heureuse année 2010 et surtout pour mes copains qui n'ont pas eu la chance d'être adoptés comme moi de trouver une nouvelle famille en 2010.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

et puis, vous ne le savez certainement pas mais aujourd'hui c'est aussi un jour de fête pour moi   :Embarrassment: k:  j'ai été trouvé dans la rue et comme personne ne savait quel âge j'avais vraiment, on m'a déclaré né le : 01/01/99 alors aujourd'hui j'ai 11 ans (enfin c'est ce qu'ils disent car ma maman dit que je dois être plus jeune vu ma forme olympique   ::   )

comme c'est moi le plus jeune, ma maman dit que je dois bien surveiller mes aînés quand ils se reposent. Là je surveille Zoé qui me plait beaucoup   :amour3:  Jisou que j'embête un peu    ::   et Loïs le dernier adopté de maman :


aujourd'hui, il recommence à neiger et moi j'adooooooore la neige :


et, là vous me voyez mieux ?? Je tiens encore la forme pour mes 11 ans   :banane:  :banane:  regardez comme je dance :


bon, maintenant il faut rentrer mais j'aime mieux rester jouer dans la neige...on recommencera encore dis maman ??   ::  



POUR MON ANNIVERSAIRE, JE VOUS FAIS A TOUS DE GROS, GROS BISOUS   ::   ::   ET BONNE ANNEE 2010  :amour:   ::

----------


## Chinooka

[center:dfqoma2z]Bon anniversaire petit Snif [/center:dfqoma2z]



Et une très heureuse année à toi et à ta famille à 2 et 4'pattes

----------


## MALIN



----------


## inti

Bon anniversaire Sniff et bonne année à toute la famille !   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gaston

[center:27b0iqs4]BONNE ET HEUREUSE ANNEE 2010 

Egalement un bon anniversaire au petit Snif

Plein de bonnes choses en cette année nouvelle, pour toi, Nicolas et toute ta meute.[/center:27b0iqs4]

----------


## Daysie433

merci à tous de vos bons voeux pour Snif et toute ma tribu.   ::  

mon petit Jisou qui a 15 ans (82 ans en âge humain) tient toujours une forme olympique  et est hyper actif malgré sa demi cécité et ce que m'avait annoncé le vétérinaire craignant que son petit coeur ne lâche avant la fin de l'année.
En ce moment il est hyper câlin   :amour:   heureux de me faire des léchouilles et des câlins, toujours content et remuant la queue en s'approchant de chacun de ses compagnons. C'est vraiment un petit coeur sur pattes, reconnaissant envers l'humain malgré ses vertèbres fracturées et resoudées de travers. Il refuse toujours que je lui mette un manteau, n'aime pas être porté et garde un caractère assez indépendant mais je l'aime ce petit chien LOF, voué à la piqûre abandonné par sa maîtresse. Il m'apporte tant de bonheur.

Petit Lotus 14 ans 1/2 (âge humain 80 ans), petit caniche au caractère "ronchon"  vient de la spa d'Evreux. Le 19/01 cela fera un an qu'il est avec nous. On ne peut pas le porter, ni le brosser, ni le soigner sauf sous muselière. Dès qu'il voit que l'on bouge la main ou le pied il est tétanisé par la peur, ferme les yeux et tremble de tout son corps dans l'attente des coups.

ce petit père m'a offert le plus beau cadeau de noël qui soit, il vient depuis quelques jours seulement poser sa tête contre ma jambe et se laisse caresser tout le corps avec grand plaisir alors qu'avant pas question de l'approcher sinon il nous chopait carrément la main en claquant des dents et grognant prêt à l'attaque. J'ai ainsi pu m'apercevoir qu'il avait un poil tout doux et qu'il adore les caresses. Quel bonheur pour moi de le voir ainsi à présent, chaque petit progrès de sa part me met les larmes aux yeux. Qui sait ce qu'il a pu vivre avant, 13 ans avec sa mamie et 1 an de refuge.

par contre quand on joue à la balle avec lui il est adorable, comme un jeune chiot.....en promenade pareil il gambade comme un jeune poulain heureux...alors qu'au début il se déplaçait à petits pas mesurés. un vrai bonheur. Il ferme encore les yeux en tremblant de peur mais les rouvre aussitôt dès que je le caresse sous le menton, il aime ça. Tous les matins il me réveille en posant sa tête dans le creux de ma main dans l'attente des gratouilles.

pourtant, voyant son caractère au début je me suis dit : jamais je n'y arriverai et j'étais malheureuse pour lui. Il aura fallu un an de patience pour arriver à ce résultat mais quel bonheur à présent.

Zoé, ma pépette ne change pas, une vraie petite bouille à câlins. Elle a quand même du caractère et sait remettre à leur place tous ces papys qui la collent un peu trop près en leur claquant les dents au nez ce qui les tient en respect. Elle est marrante ma fifille, elle glousse comme une petite poule quand elle est contente et court dans la rue comme une folle dès que je la laisse libre. Bien rondouillarde ma puce mais très très agile. Elle me fait vraiment rire car si un de ses copains est près de moi elle me fait ses grands yeux malheureux et je ne peux pas m'empêcher de la prendre aussitôt la pauvre manante. Elle est tellement douce que c'est mon petit rayon de soleil, seule fille de ma tribu et ma préférée, normal entre filles on se soutient.

Snif lui est aussi câlin que Zoé et il me colle aussi mais pour un mâle il est d'une douceur et d'une tendresse étonnantes.
Il n'aime pas qu'on le dispute car il s'aplatit sur le sol et part se cacher comme une flèche sous la table de salon, mais revient aussitôt pour avoir des câlins. Lui aussi sait me faire ses "grands yeux morts d'amour" et il me fait craquer aussi.

Loïs, petit père si fragile qu'au début je désespérais de pouvoir retaper, commence à se dévoiler. Vous ne savez pas.....mais ce petit chien cause quand il veut quelque chose. Il me fait des drôles de vocalises si je ne comprends pas ce qu'il veut quand il aboie un seul coup pour demander à boire, à manger, sortir. Jusqu'à présent, malgré 20 ans passés auprès de caniches, aucun ne faisait ça. C'est trop drôle. De plus il semble être tombé amoureux de Snif     ::   et couine en le poursuivant dans la maison. Ce que n'apprécie pas du tout mon Snif qui lui fait des grognements et des yeux outrés avec l'air de dire : il me prend pour qui celui-là ??

donc, vous voyez avec ma meute, même si la télé ne fonctionne pas je n'ai pas le temps de m'ennuyer, rien qu'à les observer c'est un spectacle toujours différent et je suis souvent en train de rire toute seule au risque de passer pour une folle  :fou:

----------


## Gaston

Heureuse que toute ta petite tribu se porte bien en ce début d'année, et celà malgrès leur âge.
Continu à bien profiter de tous les moments merveilleux qu'ils partagent avec toi.

  à toi et tous tes canichous

----------


## elisa59

Daysie,
autant de joies que de p'tits loups et tous plus attachants les uns que les autres... 
 à tous également de la part de KENZO
(au fait, j'ai consulté le véto pour son obésité, il avait encore pris 2 kgs! eh bien, le diagnostic était tout simple et implacable...
la ration journalière était très largement supérieure aux besoins d'un cocker!!! maintenant, je mesure au gramme près,
il devrait fondre comme neige au soleil...)  
mes deux derniers petits séniors avaient un appétit d'oiseau donc je n'ai pas eu de problème ; par contre KENZO n'était jamais
rassasié, et peu à peu, inconsciemment, je suis revenue aux rations de mes deux grands caniches!!! 
au début, c'était un peu cruel de soutenir son regard implorant :"y'en a plus???  , 
il faisait même les poubelles !(enfin, il essayait, je te rassure, c'est hermétique)
maintenant tout rentre dans l'ordre, d'ailleurs on se soutient moralement car je fais régime également...
bientôt la photo avant après sur le topic (enfin de KENZO uniquement  )

----------


## Gaston

Pourquoi de Kenzo seulement?????????????? 

  Nous on veut le avant/après    de la maitresse

----------


## elisa59

Gaston,
eh ben.  ...
ok ! j'ai déjà la photo avant avec Kenzo au marché de Noël à Wattignies (_au fait tu sais que je suis Babou ?._..)
mais bon, la   après, ce n'est pas pour tout de suite!
il y a encore du boulot

----------


## Daysie433

::   ::   prise par des soucis de santé et des tracasseries administratives (retraite), il y a longtemps que je n'ai pas donné des nouvelles de ma tribu.
quelques photos pour me faire pardonner. Petit Jisou, 15 ans et 2 mois s'entend à merveille avec petit Loïs, 14 ans 1/2. Ils sont tous les deux cardiaques et aveugles d'un oeil et ils se guident l'un et l'autre. Trop mignons......je les sors ensemble vu qu'ils ont la même taille, la même allure de promenade :

Jisou aime aussi dormir près de la petite Zoé.........elle lui plait beaucoup mais Snif ne lui laisse pas souvent la place près d'elle 
pour la première fois depuis son arrivée, j'avais rasé le museau de Zoé court.....elle n'a plus son "look de yorkinette" :

il s'est passé un miracle.......je n'avais pas encore vu Lotus accepter de partager sa couche avec un autre copain depuis 1 an qu'il est ici. Mon papy "ronchon" a changé à 100 % depuis Noël :

et petit Snif ne voulait surtout pas être dérangé :

Snif en pleine séance de câlins avec petite Zoé :

Zoé a eu le droit à un bain et un brushing et une nouvelle coupe sur le museau pour aller faire ses vaccins....dans l'autocar très sage mais très inquiète, elle ne me quittait pas des yeux se demandant si je l'abandonnais. Avec son brushing elle a l'air d'un nounours :

cela ne la dérange pas du tout si petit Snif la prend pour un oreiller :

Snif et Loïs. Snif fait un peu le dédaigneux car son copain le colle un peu trop :

Zoé "c'est ma copine à moi.......gare à celui qui l'approche de trop près" :

petites vidéos suivront la semaine prochaine, au bon vouloir de mon nicolas pour les enregistrer.

----------


## Gaston

Toujour aussi mignons tes canichous, mais dit moi, doucement, à l'oreille pour ne pas la vexer, elle n'aurait pas pris quelques rondeurs notre petite zoé........

Tes ennuis de santé, pas trop grave j'espère??????
Les ennuis administratifs..... qui n'en a pas eu.... c'est toujour l'enfer avec eux.

Demain, je conduis ma première FA à la gare pour qu'elle puisse rejoindre sa famille, Je commence à avoir un noeud au creux de l'estomac.
Il faut dire que chaque animal entré à la maison, n'en ai jamais reparti, mais il faut être raisonnable, 2 gros chiens + 2 chats quand tu pars le matin au travail et que tu ne rentre que le soir, c'est déjà beaucoup de travail.

  et    à tes canichos d'amour

----------


## Daysie433

hélas oui, "Zoé la plume" qui est arrivée chez moi le 23//03/09 à 6 kg...........est passée à 8,3 kg   ::   malgré la surveillance des gamelles et l'abandon des petites gâteries   ::   et avec son brushing elle fait encore plus grosse. Mais il faut dire à sa décharge qu'elle avait dans sa famille d'accueil une dizaine de copains, un grand terrain pour courir et surtout qu'elle a été stérilisée, ce qui ne les arrange pas nos pépettes. D'ailleurs Zoé aussi a un post sur rescue où l'on peut voir d'autres photos.

je crois qu'elle copie sur moi pour les kilos  :?  :?  :grrr:  :grrr:  moi non plus je n'arrive pas à maigrir.

----------


## Daysie433

lien pour Zoé : 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/les-adopte ... 213100.htm

----------


## Gaston

Pour te consoler, je suis comme toi, c'est la jeunesse que veux tu................
Mais je suis aussi un peu....beaucoup gourmande......alors même en faisant attention, les kilos s'installent doucement mais surement.

Allez, je me dis que çà ira mieux cet été quand les jours rallongerons et que je pourrais recommencer mes ballades le soir dans ma campagne. Car actuellement, je pars le matin il fait nuit, je rentre le soir, il fait nuit.........

Bisous Daysie, et passe un agréable week-end avec ta bande de petits frisés

----------


## Daysie433

> l'annonce pour l'adoption de Zoé a été mise le 17/02/09.........juste pour les 10 ans d'anniversaire de la disparition de ma petite Daysie (repose en paix là-haut ma belle entourée de tous tes petits qui t'ont rejoints maintenant). En hommage, je mets ta photo entourée de tous tes petits bouts âgés d'à peine 8 jours     je ne vous ai jamais oubliés.
> J'y ai vu un signe de ma toute belle Daysie comme si elle me désignait la petite Zoé qui s'est révélée aussi douce et câline qu'elle  :amour:  :amour3: 
> 
> 
> bien qu'elle ne soit plus aussi svelte qu'à son arrivée, ma petite boule est un amour sur pattes  :amour:


 :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## elisa59

Daysie, 
heureuse de te revoir et que tes ennuis de santé ne soient plus qu'un mauvais souvenir.
toujours un vrai régal tes photos 
j'adore Snif et Zoé en amoureux  
je trouve sa coupe très réussie à la petite, elle fait très Glamour... 
et Daysie avec ses bambins, que de merveilleux souvenirs...

----------


## aglae84

superbes photos de vos petits protégés, ce n'est que du bonheur d'adopter ces petits vieux

bravo à vous et merci pour ces jolies photos.

----------


## hitchcock

BON ANNIVERSAIRE MONIQUE !!!!



 et puis tu les fais pas, je t'en donnais 15 de moins, les canichoux ça conserve!

----------


## Chinooka

[center:1gpeng7f]Qu&#39;entends-je ? Que me disent mes grandes oreilles  ?


Bon anniversaire Monique














[/center:1gpeng7f]

----------


## Daysie433

oh la la......les filles merci, des fleurs, des cadeaux tout ça rien que pour moi....c'est super gentil  :amour:   ::   :amour: 

j'en ai mes nouvelles mêches qui se redressent   ::   allez encore une dizaine de franchie en espérant que je serais encore là à la prochaine. Faut profiter du temps qui reste à 100 % je vais être enfin en retraite le 1er mars et je compte en profiter au maximum. De loin je trinque avec vous en vous souhaitant une bonne soirée    ::   ::  

 :bisous2:

----------


## Daysie433

::  
allez, un dernier petit message pour s'endormir le sourire aux lèvres :

 Coucou les amis,
 Eh bien voilà, j'ai franchi le pas...........coupe courte ultra moderne...coupe de star dommage que je ne sois pas aussi belle que le modèle (victoria beckham)..........mais faut plus rêver quand on a 60 balais
http://www.aufeminin.com/mag/beaute/d4869/c114440.html
 En espérant que ce lien fonctionne.......une petite idée de très, très loin de mon nouveau look avec des mèches blondes/chocolat mais je crois que le chocolat jai dû le manger parce quon ne le voit pas..........ne riez pas..........mon fils ma dit en me voyant oh la coupe caca ah, ces jeunes aucune pitié envers leurs aînés, mais faut bien prendre tout ça à la rigolade nest-ce pas.
 Chaque fois que jai le moral dans les chaussettes..........je me paie le coiffeur (enfin!!!!!!!!!façon de parler).
 Bonne soirée à tous


 :alcool:

----------


## Chinooka

Ce n'est pas Victoria qu'on veut voir avec sa nouvelle coupe, c'est toi

----------


## hitchcock

Chinooka..tes grandes oreilles ne seraient-elles pas une sorte de contamination par tes poilus??
Et tu as aussi de graaaaaaaaaaaaandes dents! Tu manges des carottes?  
Monique je rigole mais se payer le coiffeur hum  ..et ça ne serait pas la maison juste en face! Trop injuste! trop facile!

----------


## Chinooka

> Chinooka..tes grandes oreilles ne seraient-elles pas une sorte de contamination par tes poilus??
> Et tu as aussi de graaaaaaaaaaaaandes dents! Tu manges des carottes?


Hitchcock tu as tout compris

----------


## teuleu

Désolée j'étais pas là le bon jour j'espère qu'il n'est pas trop tard pour te souhaiter un

----------


## Daysie433

merci beaucoup Teuleu ce n'est pas trop tard et c'est gentil.   ::  

ce matin, au réveil avec ma nouvelle coupe de cheveux on aurait dit "un pétard mouillé"   ::   pour une fois que je suis
"dans le vent"   ::

----------


## Gaston

[center:s495f38l]
*BON ANNIVERSAIRE DAYSIE*


*Avec un peu de retard*



 Une photo du désert lybien pour te faire oublier toute cette neige et ce froid,
et pourquoi pas, pendant ton sommeil,
rêver au sable fin et au soleil blottie contre tes petits frisés. [/center:s495f38l]

----------


## Daysie433

merci gaston.

allez les filles pour rire encore un peu, regardez ce que m'a envoyé esiocnarf pour mes 60 ans (trop marrant, je m'y reconnais à 100 %) et j'ai bien ri     ::   ::  

"""""Je suis certain que bon nombre de quinquas, et sextas... parmi nous, se reconnaîtront  

Récemment, a été diagnostiqué D.A.D.A. - Déficit dAttention Dû à lAge !!! 

Voilà comment cela se manifeste nous dit elle : 
Je décide de laver ma voiture. 
Alors que je vais vers le garage, je remarque quil y a du courrier sur la table de lentrée. 
Je décide de regarder le courrier avant de laver la voiture. Je pose mes clés de voiture sur la table, mets dans la corbeille à papiers, en dessous de la table, tout le courrier publicitaire et remarque que la corbeille est PLEINE !! 

Alors, je décide de reposer les factures sur la table et de vider dabord la corbeille. Mais, alors, je me dis que, puisque je vais être à côté de la boîte aux lettres quand je vais sortir la poubelle, autant préparer dabord le règlement des factures. Je prends mon carnet de chèques sur la table et je vois quil ne me reste plus quun seul chèque. Mon autre chéquier est dans mon bureau, donc jy vais et trouve sur le bureau la boîte de Coca que jai commencé à boire. Je vais chercher mon chéquier, mais, avant tout, il faut que jenlève ce Coca de là avant de le renverser accidentellement. Je remarque quil commence à devenir tiède, je décide donc de le mettre au frigo pour le rafraîchir. Alors que je me dirige vers la cuisine avec le Coca, le vase sur le comptoir me saute aux yeux : les fleurs ont besoin deau ! Je pose le Coca sur le comptoir et découvre mes lunettes pour lire, que je cherchais depuis le matin. Je me dis que je ferais mieux de les remettre dans mon bureau, mais avant, je vais donner de leau aux fleurs. Je repose les lunettes sur le comptoir, je remplis un pichet deau et, soudain, japerçois la télécommande. Quelquun la laissée sur la table de la cuisine. Je me dis que, ce soir, quand on va vouloir regarder la télé, je vais la chercher partout et je ne me souviendrai plus quelle est dans la cuisine. Je décide donc de la remettre dans le salon où est sa place, mais avant je vais donner de leau aux fleurs. Je donne de leau aux fleurs, mais jen renverse la plus grande partie sur le sol. Alors, je remets la télécommande sur la table, vais chercher un chiffon et je nettoie les dégâts. Ensuite, je reviens dans lentrée en essayant de me souvenir de ce que je voulais faire! 

Bilan de fin de journée : 
- la voiture nest pas lavée, 
- les factures ne sont pas payées, 
- il y a un Coca tiède sur le comptoir de la cuisine, 
- les fleurs nont pas assez deau, 
- je nai pas mon nouveau chéquier, 
- je ne trouve pas la télécommande, 
- je ne sais pas où sont mes lunettes, 
- et je narrive pas à me souvenir de ce que jai fait des clés de la voiture ! 

Et puis, quand je me rends compte que rien na été fait aujourdhui, je ny comprends rien parce que je nai pas arrêté de la journée et que je suis complètement crevé ! Je réalise quil y a un sérieux problème et quil faut que jessaie de me faire aider, mais, dabord, je vais moccuper de mes mails. 

Ne riez pas, si ce nest pas encore votre cas, ça vous arrivera un jour, car: 

1. - LA VIEILLESSE EST INEVITABLE. 
2. - LA MATURITE EST EN OPTION 
3. - RIRE DE SOI EST UNE THERAPIE ! 

PS Je crois bien me souvenir que le syndrome sécrit D.A.D.A. mais se prononce ???""""""

au moins, ce soir-là je me suis endormie en riant. 



 ::   :dodo:

----------


## hitchcock

Ca nous en fait des trucs en commun    ::   le DADA, la toux et la coupe effilée!

----------


## idéfix

C'est charmant    et en plus j'suis blonde

----------


## SUZY34

Je te souhaite un ENORME Joyeux Anniversaire malgré mon retard   .

Par contre, je rejoins Chinooka pour la photo, pas celle de Victoria  mais la tienne   .

----------


## Daysie433

merci Suzy pour tes voeux. Alors ta puce elle va bien ??

quelques nouvelles du petit Loïs et de ma tribu pas terribles en ce moment :
- petit Loïs est triste, triste, il ne mange pas beaucoup et j'ai voulu lui donner des croquettes au creux de ma main mais réaction immédiate de sa part : morsures à répétition 4 de suite et résultat 7 trous dans mon pouce gauche dont 1 qui reste bien infecté. alors je l'ai mis sous nervosyl qui est un médicament homéopathique pour le déstresser car il s'en mange les pattes.  Je pense que la séparation d'avec sa maîtresse est très dure pour lui. Ce qui est curieux c'est qu'il pleure dès que je monte à l'étage et qu'il aboie sans arrêt dès que je quitte la maison même si mon fils reste avec lui  et il ne se calme que lorsqu'il est sur mes genoux ou en promenade.

cette nuit a été difficile pour mon petit Jisou (15 ans) car il a beaucoup toussé et je le vois baisser de jour en jour  par contre dans la journée, le soir surtout il y a des grognements terribles entre lui et Snif (le blanc) et ils sont tous les deux très énervés. Est-ce le moment des chaleurs chez les petites femelles du quartier car je les trouve très agressifs tous les deux.

ma petite Zoé  (13 ans 1/2) est aussi bizarre. elle dort tout le temps et elle qui avait trop bon appétit ne mange plus trop.   c'est comme si une vague de tristesse s'était abattue sur la maison et cela me fait peur 

pour calmer Snif je lui donne aussi du nervosyl car lui aussi se dévore les pattes comme Loïs. Il n'y a que  Lotus qui semble détendu.

je sais qu'ils sont tous âgés, mais les voir ainsi me fait très peur et je voudrais tant les garder encore. Ce matin, je n'ai pas du tout le moral.    ::   ::

----------


## Gaston

Pour déstresser tes petits loulous, il existe un produit que l'on achète chez le véto mais que l'on trouve également sur internet beaucoup moins cher. C'est du "féliway" cela se présente comme un diffuseur de parfum que tu mets dans la prise de courant. Ce sont des phéromones, bien sur l'effet n'est pas immédiat mais chez moi celà a bien marché, je l'utilise aussi quand un nouveau en FA arrive pour le calmer, je branches deux trois heures avant son arrivé et généralement l'effet est là.

Bisous à toi et ta collection de petits frisés

----------


## hitchcock

:suspect:  Les phéromones de chats apaisent les chiens?
Monique c'est bizarre tout ce coup de blues général, je te contacte    ::

----------


## Gaston

Oui Hitchcock celà marche aussi pour les chiens................

----------


## Chinooka

Comment vont les petits frisés ? Et toi ? la santé ?

Bisous à tous

----------


## Daysie433

Loïs a aussi un post sur cani-seniors dans la rubrique "à vos claviers" : je viens d'y mettre des nouvelles :




> :?  eh bien voilà.......ce que je redoutais est arrivé, petit Loïs qui pesait 5,4 kg à son arrivée et était passé à 5,8 kg a reperdu du poids et est redescendu à 5,5 kg je viens de le peser. A nouveau avec une otite que je soigne depuis hier. Pauvre petit père, il est vraiment très fragile.
> Il est si haut sur pattes et si léger que quand il marche il a ses pattes de derrière qui se soulèvent et restent en l'air un moment ce qui lui donne une drôle de démarche :wink: 
> par contre grande victoire, il m'a enfin fait des léchouilles sur le bras hier quand je le tenais dans mes bras pour la première fois depuis son arrivée il y a presque 4 mois à présent. Il s'est un peu calmé question morsures car il s'est laissé faire pour les soins de ses oreilles sans mordre. :P  :P 
> il est super content quand je prends la laisse pour le sortir   il saute dans tous les sens et attrape la laisse dans sa gueule. Il me fait aussi la fête quand je reviens des courses. Il pleure toujours quand je ne suis pas là et aboie sans arrêt. :evil:    
> On voit qu'il a eu un jardin car il ne se détend qu'à l'extérieur.....je pense souvent à sa mamie avec qui il a vécu plus de 14 ans et qui doit beaucoup lui manquer.  :?  :? 
> à la maison il est très propre et des fois le matin ne veut pas sortir dans le froid pour le pipi ce qui fait qu'il reste presque 10 H sans faire.
> ses copains ne sont pas trop en forme........
> petit Lotus, mon papy ronchon d'Evreux commence à se figer sur place et rester ainsi de longues minutes sans bouger comme s'il ne savait plus où il était. Comme il me restait du candi****** de mon Snoopy j'ai commencé à lui en donner aussi.
> Jisou, mon premier adopté, tousse de plus en plus avec sa maladie de coeur  depuis deux mois j'essaie de le toiletter mais il me plante régulièrement ses crocs dans les mains alors j'ai pris rendez-vous chez la toiletteuse vendredi. Comme il ne voit plus beaucoup il passe trop près de Lotus qui lui chope les oreilles ou la queue et elles sont remplies de bourres à tel point que je n'ose pas passer les ciseaux ne sachant plus où finissent les poils et commencent les oreilles     Avant il se laissait faire pour le toilettage.
> ...


pas assez de courage ce soir pour tout recopier.
merci chinooka de t'inquiéter de ma tribu.
gros bisous   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Merci pour les nouvelles  

C'est la fin de l'hiver, l'hiver a été fort long pour les poilus aussi. J'espère que tes petits frisés reprendront vigueur avec l'arrivée du printemps  

Tu ne donnerais pas du Rescue des fleurs de Bach à tes petits mordeurs ? Si ça ne leur fait pas de bien, ça ne leur fera pas de tort non plus

----------


## elisa59

coucou Daysie,

comment allez vous tous ? 
le printemps est de retour, le moral aussi ? 
 Chinooka, j'espère aussi que tout va bien en Belgique, j'ai quelque peu déserté les topics pendant l'hiver...tel un ours dans sa tanière, j'ai  ...

----------


## Daysie433

::   ::  
que ce jour est triste pour moi car cela fait un an que mon nounours blanc, mon grand Snoopy est parti   ::   comme tu me manques et comme je regrette de ne pas avoir eu le courage de rester avec toi pour la piqûre fatale car tu m'as couverte de bisous juste avant alors que depuis deux ans tu ne m'en faisais plus et cela m'a tellement bouleversée que je me suis enfuie et lâchement je t'ai abandonné alors que j'aurais dû rester.......je t'ai serré très fort en te demandant pardon pour la piqûre et je ne saurais jamais pourquoi tu m'a couverte de bisous......saleté de cancer fulgurant alors que deux mois avant ta prise de sang était nickel et que le véto a dit que tu avais encore un coeur de jeune homme. 
Je mets tes deux dernières photos en hommage mon bel ange blanc   ::   en espérant que de là-haut tu me pardonnes :
te voici en compagnie de tes copains Jisou et Lotus 

et te voilà mon coeur, si tu savais comme tu me manques 


pas trop le moral en ce moment et  j'ai oublié de dire que ma puce Zoé, mon petit rayon de soleil, partage notre vie depuis 1 an le 24 mars et je te remercie ma belle de ta douceur et de tes câlins. 
 :amour:  alors ma puce je t'aime et te souhaite un bon anniversaire pour tes 1 an chez nous :
te voici à ton arrivée encore un peu perdue et fatiguée par la longue route car tu venais de Tarbes :

et puis là, près de Lotus pour montrer la différence de taille :

j'ai retrouvé cette photo de Lotus, que je trouve marrante car quand il est en colère il met ses deux oreilles à l'horizontale pour prévenir qu'il ne faut pas l'embêter, on dirait Dumbo l'éléphant :

il n'est pas trop en forme mon petit Lotus, j'ai énormément de mal à le réveiller le matin   ::   il reste coincé des fois dans la même position sans bouger comme le faisait mon Snoopy. Je lui donne du Candil... mais ça n'a pas trop l'air de marcher. Il refuse de jouer à la balle souvent pourtant il adorait cela. Il va avoir 15 ans en avril, je sais il n'est pas tout jeune  :? 

Snif, lui tient la forme.....son âge est estimé à 11 ans et il est bien vif encore. Je viens de le tondre hier. J'ai mis presque deux heures pour le faire car il ne voulait pas que je touche à ses pattes. Le voici à son arrivée il y a bientôt un an :


petit Loïs a pris un bain hier. Beurk la couleur du jus du bain, elle ressemblait à la couleur des pommes de terre recouvertes de terre. Il a été un amour, s'est laissé laver, savonner, rincer, sécher d'abord à la serviette et ensuite au sèche cheveux sans broncher et sans mordre surtout. Un vrai amour  :amour3: 

et enfin, des nouvelles de petit Jisou qui m'a fait une peur affreuse il y a quelques jours   ::   car Snif, tout content d'aller se promener a sauté du canapé bousculant Jisou qui a chuté sur le carrelage et est resté sans connaissance assommé. Je l'ai pris immédiatement dans les bras......il était comme une poupée de chiffon sans réactions et je lui ai ouvert le museau, tiré sur sa langue qui était au fond de sa gorge et ai soufflé dans son nez en lui faisant des massages et petit à petit il est revenu à lui en chouinant   ::   bon sang ce que j'ai eu peur. Il n'a pas vômi et 20 mn plus tard refaisait le fou dans la maison. 

ils vont vraiment me rendre dingue tous ces petits coeurs   ::   mais qu'est ce que je les aime  :bisous2:  :amour:

----------


## Chinooka

Ces anniversaires sont toujours tristes et même si on en a d'autres, ils ne remplacent pas les absents  

Caresses à ta petite meute et bisous pour toi

----------


## elisa59

merci pour ces nouvelles Monique,
pour Snoopy cela n'aurait rien apporté que tu restes...les bisous juste avant c'est l'adieu à la vie terrestre...il y en a une autre... 
rester, ne t'aurait rien apporté ni à lui...ni à toi.
justement s'il t'a couverte de bisous, juste avant, n'est-ce pas pour te dire : laisse moi, ne te fais pas de mal...merci pour tout 
je n'ai jamais eu ce courage non plus...non, ce n'est pas un abandon, juste que tous deux vous gardez cette image vivante du passage sur terre...tu ne t'es pas enfuie...
le chemin arrivait au bout et vous vous êtes dit au revoir...Snoopy n'a pas à te pardonner...tu lui as tant donné et lui aussi...je suis convaincue qu'il ne souhaitait pas que tu restes...

et Jisou, mon chouchou, quel sang froid tu as eu...j'ignore si j'aurais eu ce réflexe de première urgence? tu es vraiment un ange gardien pour tous tes adorables loulous

----------


## ulna

je vois que tout le monde à la belle vie chez  vous, bravo pour ce que  vous faites...   ::

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour,

c'est un jour spécial pour mon petit Lotus, ex-papy ronchon d'Evreux, j'ai mis un message sur son post :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/les-adopte ... tm#6139583

mon papy a 15 ans aujourd'hui.  :amour:   ::   ::   ::   :amour4:  :amour4: 

quant au reste de ma tribu tout le monde se maintient à ma plus grande joie.

Jisou est un petit canaillou qui ne supporte pas que je parle au téléphone ou que j'oublie de fermer la porte de la cuisine car dès qu'un des deux cas se présente il file en douce  :grrr:  :demon:  dans la cuisine pour arroser copieusement un vieux meuble sur lequel se trouvent mes cages à oiseaux et il revient dans la salle à manger mine de rien, l'air tout innocent  :ange2:  moi, mais maman je n'ai rien fait  :ange2:  Il est amoureux de la belle Zoé et couine sans arrêt en tournant autour d'elle mais rien n'y fait.

ma petite boulette Zoé est trop marrante quand Snif l'embête elle lui chope le museau et le mordille gentiment l'air de dire
"tu vas me laisser tranquille, oui ou non"  :eyebrows:  elle est toujours aussi câline avec nous, gratte nos genoux pour monter dessus sans arrêt,   :dodo:  ronfle très fort la nuit et me réveille   ::   Des fois je vois Snif l'inviter à des jeux coquins en faisant la toupie et sa danse d'amoureux transi en lui montrant son derrière   ::   ::   mais avec la belle  :reverence:  ça ne marche pas du tout   ::   pauvre Snif il en reste tout dépité.

Le pauvre Snif ne change pas à l'extérieur. Il pleure dès qu'il franchit la porte de la maison. Le seul moyen de le rassurer est de lui donner des croquettes que je mets dans ma poche et alors là, mon loulou se met sur les deux pattes arrières, marche à reculons pour avoir enfin sa récompense. Je ne sais pas comment faire pour le sortir sans qu'il ait peur.  :hein2:  je suis obligée de le sortir très tôt le matin et très tard le soir pour éviter les rencontres entre chats, chiens.
Par contre à la maison il ne me lache pas d'une semelle, me suit partout, mais vraiment partout  :fou:  et aussi quand je suis à l'ordinateur je dois lui mettre une chaise pour qu'il soit à côté de moi sinon ce sont des pleurs à n'en plus finir.

enfin, Loïs dernier arrivé est un petit chien si discret qu'on ne dirait même pas qu'il est là. On ne l'entend pas. il s'est même calmé quand je sors il attend gentiment derrière la porte vitrée que je rentre, sans aboyer, alors que Jisou hurle à la mort une fois toutes les cinq mn. Il me fait la fête quand je rentre, saute comme un cabri pour me montrer qu'il est content et adore par-dessus tout se promener.

avec tous ces petits coeurs je suis bien occupée et grâce à eux je n'ai pas le temps de m'ennuyer.





































 :saute2:  :saute2:  :calinou:

----------


## Daysie433

pour  toutes, tous  mes amis du net avec qui je partage tant de goûts communs pour la protection animale,

de ma part et de celles de Jisou, Lotus, Zoé, Snif et Loïs, 

pour vous porter bonheur et aussi porter bonheur à tous les pauvres animaux qui attendent encore un foyer

je vous offre cette jolie carte :

http://www.dromadaire.com/descr/1365.shtml

avec plein de bisous  :amour:   ::

----------


## zaza30

Monique j'ai lu votre histoire, vous en aviez plus qu'un et là vous étes repartie avec 5 loulous,   c'est super, vous donnez une chance aux vieux pépéres, vous avez l'air d'avoir une sacré pêche, quand j'ai lu votre message sur le fait que vous passiez d'une chose a une autre et qu'au final rien n'était fait j'ai bien ris, on ne doit pas s'ennuyer avec vous! je vous souhaite une super continuation avec cette toute nouvelle retraite ou vous pourrez encore mieu profiter de votre passion pour les petits poilus...

----------


## ISAROU

Quelle belle longue histoire.
Tous ces loulous sont heureux et bien protégés.
Ils ont eux de la chance de croiser la route de Daisy

----------


## Daysie433

:|  j'ai très peur pour ma pépette Zoé......petite canichette abandonnée suite au divorce de ses maîtres, dont voici le lien de son post :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/les-adopte ... tm#5994687

elle partage notre vie depuis le 24 mars 2009. C'est mon petit rayon de soleil.........ma petite blondinette si jolie et si gentille.  :amour3:   ::  

demain va être un des jours les plus longs pour moi car elle a des problèmes de santé et devra être endormie à cause de ses abcès afin de subir des extractions dentaires ainsi qu'un bon détartrage. Pourvu qu'elle supporte l'anesthésie malgré ses 14 ans  :? 




> :?  bon voilà ma pépette d'amour me tracasse beaucoup.
> 
> Je me suis aperçue que ma puce éternuait du pus alors j'ai vérifié sa bouche. On voit quelques dents branlantes et surtout des abcès donc visite d'urgence chez le véto mercredi. mise pendant 10 jours sous antibiotiques et rendez-vous lundi matin pour
> anesthésie générale pour extraction des dents branlantes et détartrage. Elle avait déjà eu un détartrage l'année dernière.
> J'espère que malgré ses bientôt 14 ans cela se passera bien. J'avoue que je suis très inquiète pour elle. 
> 
> sinon elle fait toujours sa coquine, reste câline et douce et ne se plaint jamais.
> 
> je crois que lundi va être une longue journée pour elle comme pour moi.
> ...


sinon, mon petit Snif canichou blanc de 11 ans trouvé dans la rue errant très dominant est allé chez le vétérinaire vendredi pour ses vaccins.........lui le lion dehors était dans ses petits souliers dans l'autocar et n'arrêtait pas de couiner et pleurer   ::   vraiment j'ai été très heureuse de voir qu'il n'y avait ni chien, ni chat dans la salle d'attente du véto ce qui a permis que l'on puisse calmement le vacciner et l'examiner. Il a été un ange dans le cabinet  :ange2:  et le vétérinaire l'a trouvé très beau et a confirmé qu'il avait bien au moins 11 ans. Coeur ok. Je lui ai parlé de son stress et de son agressivité dehors alors il a été mis sous Zylkè.. pendant un mois. Si amélioration il devra suivre ce traitement pendant au moins 3 mois, sinon il perdra deux parties importantes de son anatomie et aura par la même occasion les dents détartrées  :bisous3: 

Lotus est un peu bizarre depuis son malaise au toilettage...je trouve qu'il a pris un coup de vieux mon papy ronchon devenu papy papouilles. Il a eu 15 ans le 26 avril et dort de plus en plus. Il ne se réveille même plus la nuit pour son pipi, ni pour boire  :dodo: 

Petit Jisou et petit Loïs s'entendent très bien......il faut les voir dormir serrés tête contre tête et se promener ensemble
au même pas. Heureusement que j'ai adopté Loïs, c'est le seul qui laisse Jisou tranquille et qui n'essaie pas de le rembrouer.
Jisou est tout content de trouver enfin un compagnon qui l'accepte et de plus ils ont les mêmes pathologies (aveugles d'un oeil tous les deux et cardiaques)  :amour:  Ils ont 15 ans 1/2 et 15 ans, Jisou est très actif et très vert encore    ::    et Loïs est beaucoup plus effacé et calme.

Je vais essayer de mettre des photos pour illustrer tout ça dans les prochains jours.

----------


## vidau.fabienne

ben quelle equipe de senior    :Embarrassment: k:  sont bien tombés chez toi   a cet age la mon dieu comme c est dur et encore des pts loulous ca va mais plus grands    ::   on va penser a miss zoe , y a pas de raison que ca n aille pas pour ta puce    :bisous3:  :bisous3:  c est bien que tes 2 pts peres se soutiennent pas endent dans une "" meute " lorsque certains sont a l ecart , on a un petit canichou qui va se retrouver de nouveau derriere les barreaux sa fa est obligé de se separer d au moins 3 de ses loulous en fa ,   ::   proprio qui renouvelle pas le bail    ::   elle garde les 3 plus fragiles question santé  et elle en a encore 3 a placer dont levis un pt coquin de 12 ans    ::   si des fois tu connaissais quelqu un pour lui    :hein2:  dans rechercher tu tapes levis , il est    ::   avec son  harnais mais il est pas facile avec les autres petits males   :lol2:  :lol2:   aux gds st bernard il dit rien  pas con la guepe    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

je connais l'histoire de Levis et de sa fa  ::   j'ai diffusé pour lui à plusieurs contacts les pauvres comment faire pour aider
sinon mettre le lien de son post afin de diffuser le plus possible :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/recherches ... ight=levis

en ce moment il y a tellement d'abandons que c'est de plus en plus dur à réussir à en placer.....les refuges sont saturés et manquent cruellement de familles d'accueil  :?  et les adoptants ne se bousculent pas vraiment. Mais que faire ???  :hein2:  pour un d'adopté ou sorti de fourrière il y en a des dizaines qui arrivent et les vacances ne sont pas encore là  :grrr: 

je me demande souvent ce qui serait arrivé à mes cinq petits seniors si je ne les avais pas pris    ::   quel triste monde.

----------


## vidau.fabienne

c est sur sans les fa ou des adoptants tres courageuxou iraient les pts vieux , moi j avoue que je suis en admiration savoir que l on prend un loulou pour si peu de temps souvent surtout s il est malade  en plus  j en reste sans voix   :hein2:   :Embarrassment: k:  :bisous2:

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour,
j'ai une nouvelle à vous annoncer..........ma tribu s'est agrandie par l'accueil d'un papy de 12 ans nommé Bobby et qui était
en fourrière et en danger d'euthanasie :
voici les photos :



> :wink:


merci giacomo pour les photos   ::   :amour: 

je donne le lien de son post sur rescue :
http://rescue.forumactif.com/en-attente ... tm#6263294

et celui de son post sur COEUR SUR PATTES puisque j'ai le papy en famille d'accueil pour eux :
http://www.coeur-sur-pattes.com/phpbb2/ ... 598#108598

je dois avouer que ma tribu l'a accepté très gentiment comme expliqué sur son post de rescue.

il est un tantinet "très vert".....encore vigoureux pour son âge 12 ans   ::   mais c'est un très gentil papy qui adore les caresses et est très demandeur de câlins   ::   un regard à faire fondre un iceberg et une vraie tête de gros nounours brun.   :bisous2:

----------


## Daysie433

coucou, c'est moi Zoé.........vous avez-vu mon beau sourire ??
ma maman a eu très peur car j'ai toussé pendant presque une semaine après mon intubation pour l'anesthésie mais maintenant c'est fini je vais bien.

d'ailleurs mon copain Jisou avait peur lui aussi et il a passé toute la nuit près de moi pour me réconforter.

je vous présente mon nouveau copain Bobby que ma maman a pris en famille d'accueil afin de le sauver
là je me promène avec Jisou.

bon après toutes ces émotions faire un bon dodo c'est super surtout si Snif est près de moi.

l'heure du repas

----------


## vidau.fabienne

oh la vache ils sont bien propres tes bébés , les abricots    ::   ca rend super bien , le pt nouveau a l air de bien se faire a la meute , chez toi c est vanille abricot café    ::   :Embarrassment: k:  :bisous2:

----------


## Daysie433

finalement, vu l'état cardiaque du petit Bobby que j'avais en accueil j'ai décidé de l'adopter définitivement car il s'entend bien avec toute ma tribu ce petit papy cardiaque, aveugle d'un oeil et sourd à 100 % mais très gentil et câlin


il est tombé amoureux de ma petite Zoé et Snif (le blanc) fait un peu la tête


petit Jisou lui l'ignore complètement et continue ses aller et retour sur les canapés en faisant le fou.

Miss Zoé, lui montre un peu les dents car Bobby le harcèle un peu trop à son goût et Bobby a compris qu'ici ce sont les filles qui commandent   :Embarrassment: k: 

Snif ne l'embête pas non plus et j'arrive même à les sortir ensemble.   ::  

même Lotus, mon papy grognon partage son lit avec lui   :Stick Out Tongue: oignee: 

Quant à Loïs, lui le poursuit à travers toute la maison en  couinant car il lui plait beaucoup   ::   :amour:

----------


## inti

::   merci pour Bobby !

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vidau.fabienne

en plus sur les photos il parait a peine plus gd qu eux  trop belle ta meute

----------


## Chinooka

Cherchez l'intrus  

Encore un qui est tombé le cucul dans le beurre, bravo Daysie

----------


## hitchcock

A mercredi les jolis papys!    ::

----------


## hitchcock

Allez hop! Demain je kidnappe Daysie et Bobby et on va au sémaphore (ça c'est pour rendre jaloux ceux qui sont loin de la mer). Au retour, on prendra peut-être le temps de le présenter à mes poilus...que Bobby renifle mon jardin

----------


## Chinooka

Bobby en a de la chance d'avoir une gentille môman et une gentille tata pour s'occuper de lui

----------


## hitchcock

Il a de la chance d'être sourd car ça va papoter dur dans la tuture..

----------


## Chinooka

Ah bon ? tu es bavarde toi ?

----------


## hitchcock

non c'est Monique et son fils..ils sont terribles

----------


## Daysie433

::   Nicolas n'ouvre quasiment jamais la bouche quant à moi j'écoute religieusement Hitchcock  :ange2: 

cela va faire du bien à papy Bobby de connaître d'autres verts pâturages et en plus il adore la voiture.

heureusement il fait très beau et l'après-midi sera agréable pour tous    ::   :amour: 

dommage que tous les autres ne puissent profiter aussi..........mais là franchement j'avoue que cela fait beaucoup de toutous  :fou: 

Loïs et Snif sont très (trop) intéressés par le papy Bobby   ::   cela va les reposer un peu.

Jisou et Lotus sont plus indépendants et ma petite Zoé régit tout ce monde avec autorité  :reverence:

----------


## Gaston

Bonne promenade les filles et profitez à fond du soleil qui daigne enfin montrer le bout de son nez, pendant que d'autre sont au boulot...........

Caresses au mignon petit Bobby

----------


## Daysie433

:amour: 

ici journée d'enfer............  :grrr:  :grrr:  ma maison pourrait s'appeler "L'ILE DE LA TENTATION" avec le Snif amoureux de Bobby, Bobby amoureux de Zoé que je viens de tondre, Loïs amoureux de Bobby et Zoé, Jisou amoureux de Zoé....   ::  
toute la journée n'a été que poursuites, grognements, affrontements...........inondations de marquages, etc... ce soir c'est la pleine lune, mais qu'est-ce qui leur prend à tous mes petits vieux   ::   je n'ai encore jamais vu ça   ::   avec cette chaleur c'est tuant et cela dure depuis ce matin 10 H de quoi se    ::  

il n'y a que mon petit Lotus perdu dans son monde qui échappe à cette folie collective   ::  

 :amour:

----------


## vidau.fabienne

mince mon post ou je te demandais qui faisait loana dans la piscine n est pas passé ,  si meme les pts vieux se mettent a avoir des pulsions ca va etre dur dur   pauvre lotus doit se demander ce qu ils font ces  sont   tes copains pt pere

----------


## Daysie433

quelques petites nouvelles de ma tribu qui me cause bien des soucis en ce moment question santé. Je vais détailler par ordre de date d'adoption :

Jisou, petit papy cardiaque et aveugle presque complètement maintenant est mon premier adopté et il a 15 ans et 7 mois. Il a vraiment du mal à supporter toute cette chaleur et toute l'agitation dans ma tribu en ce moment. Ce qui ne l'empêche pas de poursuivre Zoé à travers toute la maison    ::   ::   mais il est bien fatigué.

Lotus me fait de gros malaises, après celui chez la toiletteuse il m'a refait le même hier, il tombe d'un seul coup sur le sol, ne bouge plus pendant un moment et ensuite quand j'essaie de le relever il ne tient plus sur ses pattes, je le rassure et après un moment il reprend ses esprits. le vétérinaire dit qu'il fait des petits AVC, c'est très impressionnant car il hurle et ensuite gémit. Il perd de plus en plus la tête et est de plus en plus souvent dans "sa bulle"   ::   Il a eu 15 ans en avril.

Snif le blanc à queue longue, le plus jeune (11 ans 1/2) devient très agressif surtout envers Loïs et je suis obligée de l'isoler dans la cuisine quand je sors pour les courses  :grrr:  Lui et Loïs sont "tombés amoureux" du papy Bobby tous les deux et sont dominants. C'est dur à gérer car il faut toujours les surveiller ces deux-là  :| 

Zoé, ma petite pépette de bientôt 14 ans, a un vaisseau qui est devenu poreux dans son oeil et il y a comme une petite tâche de sang rouge très vif dans un de ses yeux, son beau regard avec ses grands yeux me fait mal à présent  :? 
sinon elle continue à être très vive et adorable  :amour: 

Loïs, le petit père en avatar aura 15 ans en novembre. Encore très vert il poursuit Bobby dans toute la maison sous l'oeil furieux de Snif et il couine sans arrêt après l'élu de son coeur  :non: 

quand à Bobby mon dernier adopté, le x épagneul c'est un amour qui n'aboie pas puisqu'il n'entend pas. Il est très maigre comme vous pouvez le voir sur cette photo, il ne mange vraiment pas beaucoup, a l'air de se plaire ici mais je le sens à bout et très fatigué  :bisous3: 

tous ces soucis font que je n'ai pas trop le moral ce soir, je m'inquiète beaucoup pour eux  :?  tous ces petits avec des problèmes et je ne peux rien faire pour eux...........c'est difficile des fois. Je n'arrive même pas à poster mes photos ce soir, je vais essayer demain, peut-être cela voudra bien fonctionner. je vais essayer de dormir  :dodo:

----------


## vidau.fabienne

je comprends ta tristesse avec des^pts vieux c est dur dur d eviter tout ces tracas , pour lotus mon gros m a fait le meme genre de malais pour le veto ce sont plutot des speuudos crise d epilepsie ( aucun signe dans les yeux d un avc pt ou gros , ) il est sous candi****** 10 jours par mois , la il a fait sa cure et donc on a ete tranquille les 10 jours plus 5 comme je le trouvais pas top ,  a tourner , boire etc etc , je suis passé chez le veto je peux lui donner le candi****** ( oxygenateur du cerveau ) tout les jours si besoin donc je joue avec les quantités et j alterne  avec sns ou 4 jours avec 2 ou 3  bon courage moi aussi  debout 5 h demain

----------


## Gaston

Les petits vieux sont comme nous ils ont les maux de leur âge  

Chacun de mes chiens dans sa vieillesse ont été sous "Candi..." Par contre ce n'était pas par cure mais en continu à dose réduite au début avant de passer à des doses normales sur la fin de leur vie, celà doit dépendre du véto. 
Ils prenaient également des médicaments pour l'arthrose pour les douleurs.

Celà les soulage et permet à nos petits de vivre mieux.......... 

Fait plein de caresses à ta tribu.

----------


## Daysie433

> bonjour tout le monde voici des nouvelles de ma petite puce Zoé qui s'entend très bien avec mon dernier adopté, le papy x épagneul Bobby que j'ai finalement adopté :
> 
> 
> puisqu'il fait chaud voici Snif et Zoé fraichement toilettés par moi :
> 
> 
> ma petite pépette Zoé a une tache rouge très vif dans l'oeil comme si un peintre avait trempé son pinceau dans de la peinture couleur sang et qu'il en avait déposé une goutte dans l'oeil. Je ne sais pas ce que c'est et j'espère que ce n'est pas trop grave.
> sinon elle adore jouer avec Bobby qu'elle mordille gentiment dans les oreilles pour l'inviter à jouer.
> 
> ...


pour petit Loïs après une grosse bagarre entre lui et mon mâle dominant car ils sont tous les deux amoureux de Bobby, il se remet mais reste sur la défensive.  alors maintenant je suis obligée de séparer Loïs de Snif (le blanc).
voici quelques photos de Loïs qui ne s'intègre pas vraiment à la maison et poursuit Bobby dans toute la maison (même la nuit en couinant) 
sur  la première photo, Loïs quand il a envie de sortir commence à tousser et ensuite il éternue pour demander la porte, trop rigolo

oh Bobby, oh Bobby je t'aime 

le voici près de Snif:

et tout seul :
[/quote]

voici petit Jisou et petit Bobby :

----------


## Gaston

Jolies photos, ils sont vraiment très beaux et Bobby semble avoir toujour été là, pas du tout dépaysé au milieu des canichous. 
Mais celà doit représenter une grande somme de travail toute cette mini (par la taille) meute.
Fais leur un bisou sur la truffe
Bisous à toi

----------


## vidau.fabienne

j adore jisou , il fait tout rond   trop joli   pour gaston oui il mavait dit de faire le candi****** 10 jours en cure parce qu il avait 2 ou 3 malaises , crises d affilée mais il m a dit que je pouvais le faire en continu si je suis moins angoissée pour le gros  alors je vais essayer avec un par jour et je passerai a 2 en cas de problemes

----------


## vidau.fabienne

je profite de ton joli post pour lancer un sos pour une jeune femme tres malade et qui en plus de ses 3 enfants a faire garder pendant ses hospitalisations ne peut plus s occuper des loulous  merci pour elle , savoir ses loulous en securité l aiderait a etre plus sereine pour lutter contre cette putain de maladie  
je profite du post des loulous pour un enorme sos  , une jeune femme avait adopté lasko et chipie puis etait venue chercher une 3 louloute prise de regrets de l avoir laissé seule tout se passait bien malheureusement la maladie a rattrapée la jeune femme et elle ne peut plus assumer ses 3 chiens, elle doit deja arriver a faire garder ses 3 enfants quand elle est hospitalisé , et les 3 chiens c est pas facile , il faut l aider , elle tient beaucoup a l avenir de ses loulous merci pour elle 
Lasko, Chipe et Alba sont revenus à l'adoption : 
voici leur post en urgence : 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/situati...07.htm#6419435http://rescue.forumactif.com/situations-inclassables-f85/lasko-chipie-et-alba-sont-revenus-a-l-adoption-thierville-55-t292807.htm#6419435

----------


## Daysie433

::   oui je sais fabienne pour cette maman avec ses fils et les toutous qu'elle a dû ramener...........comme la vie est injuste parfois de frapper une si jeune femme avec cette terrible maladie. Je leur souhaite bon courage et bonne chance pour le futur.  :bisous3:   ::  

ici ma petite tribu se maintient............Bobby l'épagneul souffre beaucoup de la chaleur mais dès qu'il fait frais il va mieux et je suis contente de voir qu'il est toujours là. Il adore se promener, se roule dans les couvertures comme un jeune chiot et le pauvre oublie son coeur malade et quand il fait ça après il tousse. Il se sauve dès qu'il voit que j'arrive avec le produit pour les oreilles car il a des otites et fait : hon, hon (drole de grognement, peut-être parce qu'il est sourd à 100 %), me saute à la ceinture quand je rentre des courses et saute aussi sur le canapé le matin pour faire de grosses léchouilles pour me réveiller et il se sauve aussitôt de peur d'être battu. On ne communique que par le regard et les gestes et il me surveille tout le temps pour voir si je suis contente. il remue toujours la queue, je pense que son ancien maître le battait car des fois il ferme les yeux en tremblant quand il voit arriver ma main trop brusquement pour une caresse............le pauvre 12 ans et presque 10 ans de box. Par contre le seul défaut il n'est pas propre (l'habitude du box sans doute) et fait tous ses besoins dedans.........même si je le sors.





Jisou mon plus vieux (16 ans début décembre) aurait grand besoin d'un toilettage. J'espace ses séances chez le toiletteur car il est cardiaque et il faut le museler ce qui le stresse beaucoup. Mais ma toiletteuse est en congés.
 il ne passe jamais près de moi sans me faire une léchouille sur le genou, le bras, la main, enfin bref sur tout ce qui est à sa portée. Il ne fait jamais de câlins dans la journée mais la nuit il vient se blottir au creux de mes bras tout confiant et dès que le matin arrive il retourne se coucher au bout du canapé.





Lotus, mon papy ronchon, s'isole de plus en plus dans "sa bulle". Il n'a pas refait de malaises mais il est perdu on le sent bien et il ne veut même plus jouer à la balle........il n'y a que dehors qu'il se réveille au monde extérieur et encore quand il est dans "un bon jour", sinon il ne veut plus marcher et fait systématiquement demi-tour pour rentrer. Il ne s'anime vraiment que pour  boire ou manger.





Zoé, ma petite boulette, ma zouzou est toujours aussi câline ainsi que Snif (le blanc). Ces deux là sont toujours collés à moi
et me suivent quoi que je fasse. Je n'ai jamais eu des chiens aussi câlins qu'eux et ce sont les deux les plus en forme sur ma tribu.............Zoé aura 14 ans le 6/09 et Snif a 11 ans 1/2. Dommage que ce petit père reste terrorisé à l'extérieur car il n'aime vraiment pas les chats et tire à me déboiter le bras dès qu'il en voit un. Il devient carrément fou et hurle comme un possédé. Donc je ne peux pas le sortir autant que je veux. Il faut le sortir très tôt le matin pour éviter les rencontres et vers 20 H le soir afin d'éviter de rencontrer les chats dont il ferait bien "son 4 heures".





quant à Loïs mon petit maigrichon, il est si discret qu'on ne dirait même pas qu'il est là le pauvre petit père. Il passe sa journée roulé en boule comme un bébé chat. Mais la nuit il est très actif, va boire et manger, demande la porte bruyamment......il est un peu décalé en somme mais pas "perdu dans sa bulle" comme Lotus. Il faut le voir sauter de joie quand je prend la laisse en remuant son tout petit bout de queue. Ce petit avait l'habitude du pavillon, du terrain et ça lui manque je le vois bien.
Cela fait quelques jours qu'il me lèche le bout des doigts, timidement et cela me fait plaisir car il est là depuis Novembre et
ce sont les premiers signes d'affection qu'il me manifeste.





mon petit couple d'amoureux vous souhaite une bonne journée 



bonne journée à tous

----------


## vidau fabienne

sont beaux tes pts vieux , moi aussi parfois j ai l impression que mon gros est dans sa bulle , pour ses speudos crises on s est rendu compte qu il les a presque toutes faites lorsqu il est enfermé da,ns la maison quand je taff et qu il pleut par exemple , et il se leche de plusen plus a se faire saigner , genre de stress d apres le véto ,sinon il mange bien ,, la staff de ma fille(3 ans ) aussi baisse la tete comme si elle avait peur qu on la frappe , surement un vieux reste de ses 5 jours " d enlevements" quand on nous l a volée , on sait pas ce qu elle a vécue  :hein2:  :bisous2:  je me prepare taf  13 h 21 h mais ma fille est la donc elle garde les chiens  :bisous2:

----------


## Daysie433

bon courage fabienne pour le boulot.............moi j'ai fait mon temps et profite bien de ma retraite  :amour:

----------


## Gaston

:amour:  :amour:  Ils sont beaux tous tes loulous  :amour:  :amour: 

Pour Bobby, j'ai connu la même chose avec Noé, pas prore à la maison car il n'avait connu que les box et le vagabondage.

Alors pour lui pas de differrence entre l'intérieur et l'extérieur mais surtout pas de retenu il faisait quand il avait envie.
Je ne veux pas te décourager mais il m'a fallu plus d'une année (mais je travaille, donc absente dans la journée).
Mais tous les week-end, éducation je le sortais toutes les deux heures, j'attendais qu'il fasse, quand il voulait bien, et grosses caresses et friandises pour le féliciter d'avoir fait dehors.
Et bien sur grondage et punition enfermé dans la buanderie (il n'aime pas la buanderie) quand il faisait dans la maison après une sortie.
Ce fut long et laborieux mais même si tout n'est pas parfait (il lui arrive encore de s'oublier) mais aujourd'hui je peux dire qu'il est propre.

Courage tu vas y arriver

Caresses à toute ta meute

----------


## Daysie433

je ne me vois pas gronder Bobby qui est très malade, âgé et sourd de surcroit. Il le sait que ce n'est pas bien puisque quand je le surprends..........il se sauve vite fait et s'aplatit au sol.  :?  au début, il ne faisait pas, mais là il est très, très fatigué.

il a 12 ans le pauvre, plus de 9 années passées en box, je ne vais pas l'embêter avec ça, il est sous diurétiques pour son oedème..........et ce n'est pas de sa faute et ce n'est pas le seul ici car dès que je quitte la maison (Snif le blanc à queue longue) pour me punir de le laisser...arrose copieusement certains endroits bien précis même si je viens de le sortir sans compter Lotus qui perd la tête et fait sous lui. Ils ne sont pas castrés..........et trop malades pour le faire maintenant.  :bisous3: 

en prenant des chiens âgés je savais ce qui m'attendait............il suffit de nettoyer mine de rien, plusieurs fois dans la journée.
en ce moment avec le temps pourri pas possible de les sortir longtemps et ils ne font pas pipi sur commande quand ils sont dehors sous la pluie.

comme on dit "faut faire avec"..........mais au regard de l'amour qu'ils m'apportent ce n'est pas grave.

je pense que je vais arrêter là mes adoptions et me contenter de les gâter jusqu'au bout, de les câliner afin d'essayer de leur faire oublier leur vie d'avant et de bien les faire soigner en cas de problèmes. Quand il ne m'en restera que deux (le plus tard possible) je vais essayer de penser à moi et me payer des vacances enfin, même en train on peut emmener deux chiens si je suis avec mon fils...........22 ans déjà sans vacances c'est long mais c'était un choix de vie que j'avais fait.
Et si jamais je n'en ai plus, je reprendrai seulement une fifille car comme ma Zoé elles ne lèvent pas la patte dans la maison

 ::   quoique j'ai surpris ma Zoé dehors lever la patte comme un "mec" en levant ses petites fesses contre le mur et je ris beaucoup à ces moments là   ::   :reverence:

----------


## Gaston

::   ::   Toi comme chinooka, vous devez faire exprès de choisir des cas.  :humour: 

 ::   Voilà que ZOE se prend pour un garçon  :kao4: 

Voilà ce que s'est de n'avoir qu'une seule fille............

Caresses à tes loulous ils sont si mignons, chacun avec leurs particularités
Et puis on les aiment avec leurs défauts, leurs qualités mais surtout leur amour.

----------


## Daysie433

ma petite Zoé  :amour:  a eu 14 ans le 6/09......Elle est toujours aussi câline et coquine.
j'ai mis un petit mot pour elle sur son post :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/les-adopte ... tm#5994687

vendredi je vais aller chez une nouvelle toiletteuse pour mon petit Jisou qu'on doit toiletter sous muselière à présent sinon   :eyebrows:  j'espère qu'elle va y arriver car l'ancienne refuse à présent de toiletter mes papys mordeurs  :demon:  pauvres Lotus et Jisou, je ne sais vraiment plus comment faire    ::   et là ça me pose un problème vu que je dois prendre l'autocar et rester avec lui pendant 2 H 30 et en ce moment en Normandie il pleut "comme vache qui pisse"   ::   et pas d'abri bus pour se protéger de la pluie entre deux autocars.

Lotus m'a refait un malaise et je suis terrorisée à l'idée qu'il devienne paralysé ou pire   ::   il a 15 ans 1/2, reste de plus en plus souvent coincé "dans sa bulle" mais encore heureux au moment du repas ou de la sortie. Cela fait 19 mois qu'il est ici.

j'ai réussi à toiletter sous muselière Loïs (en avatar) avec l'aide de mon fils. Vu qu'il est très maigre le pauvre il a un peu froid, mais maintenant il ne ressemble plus du tout à un caniche. Il a les oreilles en l'air et un dirait un papillon, tonte à ras obligée car il se dévorait les pattes suite à une attaque de puces (merci Bobby).

Snif devient de plus en plus difficile à sortir.....ma rue regorge de chats    ::   ::   ::   ::   errants et au milieu de la nuit pour son pipi nocturne il m'a échappé et il en a poursuivi un   :demon:  je l'ai coursé en chemise de nuit à 2 H du matin
en hurlant pour qu'il arrête  :cartonrouge:  et il a bien failli le bouffer. Difficile de   :dodo:  après  :grrr: 

pour Bobby  tout va bien.....il est bien fatigué mais a l'air heureux d'être ici. Il joue avec Snif et Zoé et tient le coup avec 
son traitement   :Embarrassment: k:  j'espère qu'il restera avec nous le plus longtemps possible il est si gentil  :bisous3: 

voilà..........j'ai fait le tour de ma tribu pour les nouvelles. Ils dorment tous tranquillement vu le temps maussade.

bonne journée à tous   ::

----------


## hitchcock

::   J'ai raté l'anniv de Zoé.....pardon pardon pardon    ::   ::   ::  

Tu ne lui as pas fait de gâteau? Elle est assez dodue comme ça..  :ange2:

----------


## Daysie433

hitchcock tu es punie parce que tu as oublié l'anniversaire de ZOUZOU  :lol2: 

Voici la punition : obligation de passer à la maison dès que tu peux pour lui faire des bisous et boire un petit coup de café   ::  

la belle pour son anniversaire a eu le droit à plein de bisous et un beau toilettage de ma part avec un super brushing  :reverence:  je voulais qu'elle soit toute belle la puce.

Snif aussi a eu le même traitement  :calinou:  je pouvais pas laisser les amoureux avec un de beau et un de moche  :amour4: 

quant à Loïs (avatar) il a eu le droit à une tonte militaire à ras........il ne ressemble même plus à un canichou le pauvre. Nico
m'a aidée mais je n'ai pas pu faire les pattes en bas sur 5 cm car malgré la muselière il   :eyebrows:  :eyebrows:  :demon:  alors on dirait un petit chien papillon avec des chaussettes   ::  

et pour petit Jisou j'ai dû aller chez une nouvelle toiletteuse..........l'assister pour la tonte, le bain, etc....cela a duré 2 H et encore elle n'a pas fini le museau   ::   et il ne ressemble plus à rien maintenant   ::   j'ai voulu rectifier en rentrant hier midi et résultat : une belle morsure  :grrr:  la toiletteuse est d'une patience d'ange  :ange2:  mais elle est plus chère et le toilettage a duré 2 H au lieu d'1 H chez l'ancienne qui le faisait toute seule.

Lotus on attendra vu qu'il m'a encore fait un malaise hier   ::   et je n'ai vraiment pas envie de l'embêter avec ça  :? 

Bobby qui a été lavé il y a une semaine a eu le droit à un bon brossage................finalement c'est mieux quand ils ont des poils longs car pas besoin de tonte et il est tout beau mon Bobby avec son poil tout brillant.  :amour3:

----------


## hitchcock

Et bing...c'était vendredi la toiletteuse et j'ai zappé aussi   :grrr: 

Soigne ta main...   ::  

Vouivoui je passerai me shooter au café    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Daysie433

allez les filles...........pour garder le moral après avoir lu toutes les misères de nos amis les animaux et de rire un peu, voici la copie du mp que je viens d'envoyer à breton67 :

 ::   tu en as de la chance que des "beaux gosses" se retournent sur toi quand tu promènes ta meute.

moi je n'attire que des papys ou des mamies  :?  quand je promène ma bande de petits frisés et mon papypagneul.  :demon: 

même qu'il y a eu un papy de 65 ans qui s'est pointé à la maison et m'a carrément demandé d'être sa copine   ::   ::  
extraits de ses paroles (pour te faire rire un peu) il m'a apporté une salade pour m'en raconter des salades  :gene:  :

"ma femme ne me fait plus rien depuis des années...........elle boit. Vous voulez pas me donner un bisou en échange de la salade  :tsss:  j'ai de l'argent je vous ferai des cadeaux et je ne serai pas envahissant, il faudra seulement me faire des petites
gâteries de temps en temps"   ::   ::  

je ne me suis pas du tout sentie flatée...........mais plutôt insultée. Je lui ai dit un "non" ferme et j'avais plutôt envie de le    :Stick Out Tongue: an: 

je l'avais rencontré une seule fois avant en promenant mes chiens dans la rue piétonne.

non mais il se prend pour qui celui-là ??  :sontfous: 

tu aurais vu la dégaine............normand pur terroir, chaussettes trouées dans des sandales sales, accent pas possible. Enfin bref le cul terreux dans toute sa beauté.

des fois c'est dur de rester zen   ::  

j'espère que ma petite anecdote t'aura mis le sourire aux lèvres  :ami: 

mais ils se prennent pourquoi tous ces mecs  :bave:  je suis sure qu'il avait les dents toutes pourries.   ::  

et je dois t'avouer que malgré mes 60 ans j'ai eu une peur bleue   ::   en tous cas il n'est jamais revenu, quand je lui ai dit
non il a tourné les talons vexé que je ne veuille pas de lui.

allez Sonja, gros bisous et garde le sourire.............tu peux montrer mon message à ton mari pour qu'il voie comment sont
certains hommes même quand ils sont vieux histoire de le faire sourire aussi.

----------


## breton67

::   Daysie    ::   ::   ::   on va attendre que FABIENNE revienne du boulot pour les commentaires   :kao1:  :kao1: 
 :tout cela

parce que j avais dit a DAYSIE que de jeune pas beaucoup de beaux garçons qui se retournaient sur moi ,alors que maintenant avec ma meute    ::    malgré mon grand age j attire des messieurs  :hein2:   on fait avec ce qu on a moi c est les loulous :  :kao2:  :kao2:

----------


## Gaston

:Embarrassment: k:  Alors voilà pourquoi vous avez autant de petits loulous, c'est pour "la drague"   :amour4:  :amour4:   ::  

 ::   ::   Et bien bravo les filles   :humour:

----------


## vidau fabienne

oh bonne mére celle la elle est bonne , j aurai aimé voir ta téte , moi avec mon caractere de gentille j aurai dit oui   :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:   ::   ::   ::    non mais vous m avez pas cru    ::   ::   je prefere crever la dalle    ::   ::   ::   moi qui ait horreur des gens  qui se laisse aller , une fois je me rappelle de loin je vois un tres  beau mec , mais que la téte et d un coup mon regard descend le long du corps   :etonne2:  :etonne2:  :etonne2:  putain le marcel , le short en satin rouge bien court , les chaussettes de tennis avec la bande en haut bleu , blanc rouge et les sandales en cuir , l horreur    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   , 
en plus je pense d un coup a cet age la pour ton dragueur t es obligé de lui payer une boite de viagra, autant offrir un nonoss a tes loulous au moins eux ils bougeront la queue , alors que le mossieur t en es meme pas sure    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

ah j ai failli oublier , un autre sos  pour un zouli papylou    ::  
 ::   ::  
http://rescue.forumactif.com/ils-doiven ... tm#6569396

----------


## breton67

dieu que cela fait du bien de rire Fabienne    ::   entre VINCE  le petit épagneul qui est de retour et jéjé qui va revenir car il ne peut monter les marches ,mauvaise journée alors merci a toutes deux Fabie et Daysie   :amour: 
va voir pour ton loulou FABIENNE   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

lequel    :hein2:

----------


## breton67

l appel que tu as lancé pour le zouli papylou je vais aller voir ,je me suis mal exprimée   :lol2:

----------


## vidau fabienne

l epagneul est sauvé ,il doit aller chez francine et il en est arrive un nouveau  romeo    ::

----------


## breton67

coucou DAYSIE Je remonte le post pour quelqu un qui aura du plaisir a lire vos betises a FABIE et toi    ::

----------


## moussy

:applause2:   Daysie et à toi aussi Fabienne !   ::   ::  

Merci Breton d'avoir remonter ce post autrement je passais à côté et je me serais privée d'une bonne partie de rigolade !

 ::   ::    à vous 3

----------


## Cilou dans le 91

Je me cite :




> Moi je ne dirais qu'une chose :
> 
> Tout cela en deux ans de temps      : un GRAND BRAVO !!!!!
>  :applause2:  :applause2: 
> 
> Tous tes loulous, ton implication en FA, active sur tous les combats, le FORUM des CANICHOUS ...     
> 
>  :merci:  , un grand merci pour ton aide si précieuse pour beaucoup, beaucoup d'associations, de refuges et j'en passe, mais surtout pour tous ces pauvres toutous en souffrance !
> 
> Ce qu'il manque pour un monde parfait : bien + de personnes comme notre DAYSIE433    :kao3:


Bises - Scrappy

----------


## Daysie433

> Envoyé par daysie433
> 
> je viens vous donner des nouvelles et des photos de mon petit Bobby qui est chez-moi depuis 6 mois à présent.
> Avec son traitement il se maintient le beau papypagneul.
> 
> je le trouve très beau avec son look particulier : des oreilles de labrador, une belle et grande queue de renard, des plis sous le cou et un poil comme un sharpei (dixit véto) et un petit peu de l'épagneul. Tout ça donne un mélange peu commun et je suis fière d'avoir cet unique spécimen.
> 
> Pour la première fois j'ai entendu ses aboiements et ses pleurs pendant que je finissais le brushing de Zoé que je venais de laver et tondre  et qui était sur la table. Malgré que cela fasse plusieurs jours il continue de pleurnicher en tournant autour d'elle, dort soit avec elle dans son panier, ou près d'elle dans un autre panier.
> 
> ...

----------


## Daysie433

> heu cilou et jumeca      à toutes les deux.
> 
> il n'y a pas lieu d'admirer  :non: 
> 
> quant à mon implication comme famille d'accueil je dois dire que je suis une très mauvaise famille d'accueil vu que les deux petits que j'ai eu en accueil, j'ai tellement craqué sur eux que l'accueil n'a duré que 15 jours pour devenir deux adoptions.    maintenant, étant vraiment au complet, je ne peux malheureusement en accueillir un autre ce qui m'ennuie fortement vu qu'il y en a encore tant d'autres à sauver.
> 
> alors je vais essayer de donner des nouvelles de mes petits. D'abord petit Jisou qui aura 16 ans le 20/12 et qui maintenant a presque complètement perdu la vue mais qui saute toujours d'un canapé à l'autre avec plus ou moins de bonheur. L'année dernière le véto avait dit : il est vraiment très fatigué, il ne passera pas les fêtes. Eh bien il est toujours là, me fait de gros câlins (mais seulement la nuit) et si ses yeux sont défaillants il entend très bien car dès que je m'approche avec les ciseaux pour rectifier la coupe de sa tête que la toiletteuse n'a pas finie  :demon:  il lance les dents  :eyebrows:  Petit mais costaud le papy alors attention les doigts    Tendresse extrême pour ce petit sauvé de la fourrière.
> 
> Lotus mon pauvre papy de 15 ans 1/2 maigrit de jour en jour, coincé "dans sa bulle" il ne se réveille que pour manger et faire pipi. Lui qu'on ne peut approcher cela fait 3 semaines que je travaille "le portage dans les bras", car quand il se coince dans un endroit de la maison il faut bien que je réussisse à le porter pour le dégager    Au début c'était un asticot gigotant et hurlant que j'avais dans les bras..............maintenant il se laisse porter en râlant bien sûr mais sans attaquer.
> ...

----------


## Daysie433

à tous ceux et celles qui aiment les belles histoires, les chants de Noël, les jeux, les dessins animés de Noël pour tous les petits et les grands, enfants et petits enfants j'ai créé depuis le 10/12 sur le forum "adoptez un caniche", une rubrique appelée "LA MAGIE DE NOEL"........Tous les jours j'en mets de nouveaux et l'histoire de chien perdu y est aussi car il m'avait beaucoup touchée ce conte de Noël qui rappelle l'histoire de tous les petits abandonnés de ce forum.

si vous avez envie de vous changer les idées et d'oublier un peu toute cette triste réalité et de rêver un peu, de redevenir pour quelques moments un petit enfant qui croit encore au Père Noël suivez-moi sur ce lien :

http://caniche.positifforum.com/t3859-l ... ie+de+noel

croyez moi, chaque jour quand je cherche ce que je peux mettre sur cette rubrique, je me régale car j'adore (malgré mon grand âge) les dessins animés de Noël et cela me sort des 200 post créés pour les loulous, car je vous avoue que je suis souvent en pleurs après avoir reçu les sos que je diffuse et de voir que pratiquement rien ne bouge pour eux.

à tous les membres de ce forum, que je visite plusieurs fois par jour, je souhaite de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année et j'espère que les toutous qui attendent un nouveau foyer vont vite le trouver.


Message pour mon petit Jisou d'amour le premier de mes adoptés :

aujourd'hui c'est ton jour mon Coeur, c'est ton anniversaire car tu as 16 ans  :amour:  :bisous2:  :amour: 
et depuis le 2 décembre 2 ans que tu partages ma vie.

je t'aime mon petit bouchon et je me souviens de ton arrivée ici, tu es allé gentiment dire bonjour à mon Snoopy disparu depuis   ::   tu es un petit chien toujours content tu veux toujours jouer et en ce moment tu es très amoureux   ::   de ma petite Zoé malgré ton grand âge.

ton seul copain ici c'est Loïs, contre qui tu dors la nuit, le seul qui ne te rabroue pas et avec qui tu t'entends à merveille  :calinou: 

toujours pas content de mettre un manteau mais il y en a un que j'arrive à te mettre sans me faire    ::   :eyebrows: 

je n'ai toujours pas réussi à rectifier ton dernier toilettage pour la tête ce qui fait que tu ressembles à une chauve-souris   :?  l'année dernière le véto avait dit que tu ne passerais pas Noël et à ma plus grande joie tu es toujours là  :merci:  de partager encore ma vie.

tu m'es tellement attaché que dès que je te laisse en bas pour aller à l'étage, ou pour aller aux courses, même si nico est là tu fais ton petit loup  :bulldog:  et tu as montré le mauvais exemple à Snif qui fait un concert avec
toi....que d'ambiance dans la maison et heureusement que j'ai de gentils voisins   ::  

voilà mon petit ange, je voulais te dire merci d'être là, même si tu es un papy    ::   et   :eyebrows:  je t'aime  :bisous2:  et bon anniversaire

 :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::  









mais la plus belle photo de toi restera celle là où on dirait un jeune caniche :

----------


## vidau fabienne

coucou pt pére , alors c est un genre d anniversaire pour toi aujourdh ui , parait que t es un peu un papy ronchon  
mais a ton age et va savoir avec ce que tu as vecu c est peut etre dur de pas etre ronchon 
maman a raison on dirait un pt jeune sur une de photos ,j espere que pte zoe t aime un peu    ::  
bonne journée , il est bien beau ton pt coeur daysie    ::   :Embarrassment: k:  :bisous2:

----------


## teddy82

::   ::   ::   Bon anniversaire petit pepere,16ans magnifique.Gros bisous a toi et ta maman

----------


## Cilou dans le 91

:kao3:   ::   :bisous2: 

BON ANNIVERSAIRE TOUT BEAU  JISOU !!!!!

 ::   ::   :bisous2:  :bisous2: 

On peut dire que la date d'arrivée chez ta super maman a été ta renaisance !
Tu es vraiment un pépère choyé et gâté ! C'est magnifique !

Gros bisous gentil loulou ! Que ta vie longue et toujours aussi heureuse !

 ::   ::

----------


## AMA

Je viens de lire toute l'histoire de vos adoptions . Je suis émerveillée : votre patience , votre bonté et votre abnégation réconcilient avec le genre humain . Je vous souhaite un très joyeux anniversaire à vous et à votre si mignon canichou : qu'il y en ait encore de nombreux comme celui-ci . 
J'ai le plaisir de vous lire sur d'autres forum .
Beaucoup de bonheur à vous et passez de très joyeuses fêtes avec vos protégés pour qui c'est Noël tous les jours .

----------


## Daysie433

Merci AMA............quel courage de lire ces 22 pages qui résument la vie de ma tribu depuis 2 ans.

mon petit Lotus va très mal, mon Bobby pas guère mieux, c'est dur d'adopter des petits seniors et de les voir diminuer ainsi alors chaque soir je les embrasse en leur demandant d'être là le lendemain et le matin je les remercie d'être toujours là.

en dehors de mon fils bien sûr, je ne vis que pour eux et par eux  :amour:

----------


## Chinooka

16 ans dont deux ans de bonheur avec ta môman   :amour:   ::  


[center:1ndvxzcz] ::   ::   ::  *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JISOU !!!*  ::   ::   :: [/center:1ndvxzcz]

----------


## arianne

::    Bon Anniversaire mon beau.   ::    Et surtout un grand merciii à ta maman qui est exceptionnelle.   ::  
Bonne Annéée à vous et mercii pour tout ceux que vous faites pour ces amours de loulous.   ::

----------


## emily

bn anniversaire petit jisou  :amour3:

----------


## Daysie433

Toute ma tribu et moi nous vous souhaitons une bonne et heureuse année 2011

[/quote]

----------


## Cilou dans le 91

::   ::   COUCOU    ::   ::  

Une très bonne et heureuse année à tous les deux !!!
Qu'elle réalise tous vos projets et vous apporte à tous les deux beaucoup de santé, de bonheur et de prospérité !!!

*
BON ANNIVERSAIRE LES LOULOUS !!!!!!!



On vous embrasse bien fort !

(j'ai de nouveau internet, je t'appelle !!).

Gros  bisous   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2: 

Cécile

----------


## Daysie433

pensez à mon petit Bobby et à mon petit Lotus qui se battent tous les deux pour rester encore avec nous  :bisous3:  :amour: 

étant en relations avec la nièce de l'ancienne maîtresse de Bobby qui est décédée un mois 1/2 après son adoption, elle vient de m'envoyer de magnifiques photos de Bobby datant d'il y a deux ans.

vous pouvez voir comme il était beau à son arrivée dans son nouveau foyer, avant de m'arriver dans un état squelettique et laissé sans traitement pour son coeur après la mort de sa maîtresse. Il ne pèse que 9,3 kg et son coeur est si malade après 18 mois sans soins qu'il ne s'en remettra jamais alors qu'il aurait pu vivre encore de si belles années.

ce pauvre amour était arrivé au refuge à 1 an 1/2, adopté à 10 ans 1/2, maintenant il a 12 ans 1/2, quelle vie de misère tu as eue mon pauvre loulou.

place aux photos que je désire partager avec ceux qui suivent ton histoire.











je t'aime petit Bobby car tu le mérites tant, toi dont personne ne voulait, toi qu'on a laissé plus de 9 ans en box parce que tu n'avais pas le look qui plaisait alors que je te trouve si beau, même maintenant usé et malade 

 ::   :amour:

----------


## Cilou dans le 91

Il est toujours aussi beau ton papypagneuil !!!!

Il a eu tellement de chance de te trouver !

Merci de nous faire partager de si belles photos ! Nous pensons très fort à lui et gentil Bobby reste encore longtemps auprès de la môman !

Bisous !

----------


## Daysie433

:? 

Bonjour,

je tiens à vous donner des nouvelles de petit Lotus car nous venons de sortir de chez le vétérinaire
où j'ai dû l'emmener d'urgence à cause d'un abcès sur sa patte.

résultat du contrôle :
- mise sous antibiotiques à cause de l'abcès sur sa patte (il a reçu aussitôt une injection) puis cachets
- piqure d'anabolisants car il a une énorme fonte musculaire (5 kg au lieu de 7,3 kg l'année dernière)
- Lotus est devenu cardiaque car il a un souffle au coeur et sera sous traitement à vie
- il fait de l'arthrose donc traitement de 10 jours (il craque de partout)
- il a des médicaments pour reconstituer son cartilage
- un traitement aussi pour la douleur
- sous traitement pour  le cerveau car il est désorienté

un contrôle sera nécessaire dans 3 semaines pour voir comment il réagit à tout ça.

pauvre petit père il est tout déglingué, très fatigué. Il a été un amour dans l'autocar je l'avais mis dans
un panier matelassé mais chez le véto j'ai dû lui mettre sa muselière, il s'est tellement débattu et a 
hurlé longtemps ce qui a fait qu'à la fin de l'examen il s'est endormi dans mes bras et je l'ai déposé
endormi dans son panier de transport. 

un gentil couple nous a ramené à la maison car ils m'avaient entendu demander à la secrétaire si
je pouvais attendre dans la salle d'attente que ce soit  l'heure de rentrer en autocar.

la vétérinaire m'a dit aussi qu'il était en fin de vie    ::   ::

----------


## Cilou dans le 91

Pauvre petit bonhomme    ::  

Quel moment horrible tu traverses ! Je suis de tout coeur avec toi. Le pauvre Lotus, il aura eu bien des malheurs avant de croiser ta route !

Tu lui a apporté tellement d'amour, qu'il va tenir bon ! Petit Lotus accroches-toi !!!!

Je pense très fort à Lotus et à toi !

 ::   :bisous3:

----------


## inti

Tu t'occupes bien de lui    ::   ::  

J'espère que le traitement lui apportera un peu de confort.   :bisous3:

----------


## hitchcock

.....on comprend bien que ça plombe le moral, un bilan pareil    ::  

En même temps, nos toutous âgés sont comme nous...il est difficile d'arriver à des grands âges sans avoir de soucis de santé un peu partout...Je me dis qu'au moins nos seniors ne sont pas partis trop tôt, emportés par de sales maladies...ou éliminés purement et simplement après un abandon...

Prends soi de toi    ::   :bisous3:

----------


## Chinooka

Il arrive aux vétos de se tromper. Je t'ai raconté que pour le teckel de ma Tantine, le véto parlait de six mois... Eros a encore vécu 18 mois avec son gros souffle au coeur et son dos patraque, il était un grand épileptique en plus. Et il a bien vécu, on le ménageait juste dans les escaliers en le portant ainsi que pour monter et descendre des fauteuils.

Ce n'est pas facile de les voir vieillir, je comprends ce que tu ressens   :bisous3:   Tout ce qu'ils ont vécu avec nous, c'est vraiment du bonus parce qu'ils auraient pu terminer leur triste vie seuls dans un box comme tant d'autres    ::    Même si ça ne dure jamais assez longtemps, le bonheur concentré qu'ils vivent avec nous finit par effacer les misères qu'ils ont vécues avant, il suffit de voir leur regard qui change radicalement et leur joie de vivre   :amour: 

Courage Monique    ::

----------


## astings

On les aime tellement qu'on les croit éternel jusqu'à que ce que les effets de l'age se font sentir. Mais pensez à tous le bonheur que vous lui avez donné, tout l'amour qu'il a connu grace à vous . Je pense trés fort à vous Daysie et vous souhaite beaucoup de courage.

----------


## r'is27

Beaucoup de courage à vous Daysie, c'est vrai que c'est très dur de les voir vieillir, mais pensez à tout le bonheur que vous avez offert à Lotus le papy ronchon, sans vous il serait toujours à la spa, pas dans un box mais quand même rien ne vaut la chaleur et la douceur d'une famille. 

Je sais que Lotus vous aime énormément, vous avez été patiente, vous avez supporter son petit caractère, vous lui avez apporté l'amour, bref vous avez été l'adoptante idéale pour ce petit canichou, et je suis sûre que le moment venu, Lotus partira sereinement en emportant dans son coeur tout votre amour.

----------


## Daysie433

pardon de faire un copier/coller mais je n'ai pas le courage de recommencer tout, voici des nouvelles récentes
de Lotus et Bobby :




> mes deux petits papys malades Lotus et Bobby se battent courageusement afin de partager encore notre vie.
> 
> j'ai mis des photos de Bobby sur son post ainsi que sur le post général de mes toutous (lien sous ma bannière).
> 
> maintenant je vais, comme promis, mettre des photos de petit Lotus qui n'est plus que l'ombre de lui même mais qui reprend de la force puisqu'il recommence à râler    s'il râle c'est qu'il va un peu mieux  :bisous3:  :amour: 
> 
> Zoé et Lotus à droite 
> 
> 
> ...





> merci pour vos messages d'encouragement      cela fait du bien.
> 
> là, je suis vraiment fatiguée, je ne dors presque pas de la nuit entre mes deux malades, Bobby a du mal également à surmonter et pour Lotus il a un peu plus marché aujourd'hui et a ronchonné plus qu'hier. Je vais leur donner leur traitement en espérant que mes deux papys vont tenir le coup encore une fois.
> 
> bonne nuit à tous  :dodo:





> petit Bobby se maintient avec un léger mieux............il tousse encore mais seulement quand il se lève ou après avoir bu. Il s'accroche le petit père et dès que l'on se met à table il met ses pattes sur les cuisses de nico pour grapiller un petit quelque chose, très gourmand mon petit goupil.
> 
> Lotus quant à lui marche mieux car son abcès à la patte a bien dégonflé. Il mange avec bon appétit, il craque toujours à cause de l'amincissement de ses cartilages (colonne vertébrale et articulations) mais trop tôt encore pour avoir de bons résultats avec tout son traitement.
> 
> il faut du temps au temps mais je commence à retrouver un peu d'espoir pour tous les deux.  :amour:


bilan au bout d'une semaine de traitement pour Lotus :

- cerveau : semble un peu plus réveillé car recommence à me suivre dans la cuisine,
- muscles : arrive à se relever tout seul s'il est assis sur ses fesses mais pas quand il tombe sur le côté,
- craquements : toujours pas d'amélioration,
- sortie : a accepté pour la première fois une sortie ce soir de 10 mn mais est rentré pour faire dedans  :? 
- malaises : n'en a pas eu depuis une semaine
- patte dégonflée totalement   :Embarrassment: k: 
- douleurs : ne crie plus si je le manipule

Heureusement que j'ai travaillé depuis plusieurs mois le "porter" avec Lotus car comme il tombe souvent je peux le relever sans me faire arracher la main et même en plus le prendre dans mes bras, tout contre moi pour
de gros et longs câlins (jusqu'à ce qu'il en ait marre quand même et essaie de mordre) ça c'est mon Lotus.

en ce qui concerne Bobby, j'ai lavé hier ma Zoé et comme la fois précédente Bobby course Zoé dans toute la maison en couinant   ::   car cela l'a encore rendu amoureux. La puce ne se laisse pas faire et fait des roulements de gorge d'avertissement suivis de jappements secs mais vu que le pauvre est sourd à 100 % il n'arrête pas et se fait un peu manger le museau mon roméo.

il me regarde l'air malheureux implorant que je l'aide à séduire sa belle et du coup oublie qu'il est malade.
Heureusement que ma puce est stérilisée.

quant aux autres RAS.   :amour:

----------


## Cilou dans le 91

:amour3: 

Je suis bien contente qu'ils aillent un peu mieux !

Gros câlins à tous tes loulous et

 :bisous2:

----------


## astings

Calins à toute la tribue.   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou Monique    ::  

Comment va la meute ? les petits malades vont mieux ?

 ::

----------


## Daysie433

Coucou chinooka,

petit Lotus est devenu tellement maigre qu'il fait très haut sur pattes maintenant, quand je le regarde il me fait penser à Bambi.

il craque toujours autant des articulations, par contre il reste debout plus souvent, arrive à se relever quand il est assis sur le derrière mais pas quand il tombe sur le côté. Il refait de toutes petites sorties dehors.

son traitement pour le cerveau n'a pas l'air de le ramener plus auprès de nous mais il répond à son nom et me suit dans la cuisine, ce qu'il ne faisait plus depuis longtemps.

mardi j'ai rendez-vous avec lui chez le véto pour refaire un bilan après ses 3 semaines de traitement.

quant à mon petit papypagneul Bobby il se maintient lui aussi mais est bien fatigué, sauf pour poursuivre de ses assiduités ma petite boulette Zoé.

il fait le fou dans ses couvertures, est toujours à l'affut dès qu'il voit qu'il y a quelque chose à manger et adore sortir dehors.

le soir il me fait toujours la même chose à la tombée de la nuit.......ma porte d'entrée est vitrée avec des barreaux de bois et il se met assis devant la porte sur son derrière et il attend...........cela dure jusqu'à ce que je lui mette une caresse sur la tête et là il retourne dans son panier............il attend en regardant à travers la porte (je pense que 
du fait des barreaux il croit peut-être qu'il est de retour en box   ::   ) c'est dur à oublier plus de 9 ans en box.

le matin il saute sur le canapé pour me faire un gros bisou baveux   ::   pour me réveiller et ensuite s'enfuit dans son panier.

j'ai rendez-vous aussi pour ma pépette Zoé pour le vaccin, je vais demander à voir un autre véto car celui qui la suit ne veut pas regarder ses tumeurs et elles ont beaucoup grossi   ::   et cela me fait très peur.

petit Loïs est devenu complètement aveugle et pleure souvent car il se sent perdu alors si je le caresse il se calme. Là il dort sous mon cache-nez en laine parce qu'il y a mon odeur dessus et ça le rassure.

quand aux autres RAS, ils vont bien malgré qu'ils aient 16 ans, sont cardiaques et aveugles d'un oeil sauf mes deux plus jeunes de 12 ans qui eux pètent une forme olympique (Jisou aussi malgré ses 16 ans et son coeur malade qui poursuit ma Zouzou en couinant.

le seul problème c'est que dès que je pars, j'en ai deux qui hurlent à la mort (jisou et Snif) et Loïs qui pleure parce qu'il ne me sent plus dans la maison.

à part leur incontinence de temps en temps, je gère il le faut bien.   ::  

merci chinooka d'avoir pris des nouvelles de ma tribu.

gros bisous de notre part à tous.   ::

----------


## astings

Quel plaisir de voir que vos petits vont mieux     ::   .J'en suis ravie,faites leur des bisous de ma part (si vous me permettez),ils sont tellement mignons   :amour3:

----------


## Daysie433

> Quel plaisir de voir que vos petits vont mieux      .J'en suis ravie,faites leur des bisous de ma part (si vous me permettez),ils sont tellement mignons   :amour3:


merci astings, je viens de les sortir et vais leur faire des bisous de votre part   ::   :amour:

----------


## Daysie433

je lavé hier petit Loïs  avec deux fois du shampoing allercalm, tondu aussi et aujourd'hui il est tout beau avec son petit manteau, il a quand même des plaies de grattage.

j'ai réussi également à doucher Lotus sous muselière pour la première fois depuis deux ans qu'il est ici et au séchage au sèche-cheveux ainsi qu'au brossage il n'a rien dit, trop fatigué mais je n'avais pas le choix.
ma toiletteuse n'en veut plus et il était tombé dans son pipi.

j'ai mis plus d'un mois pour lui couper ses poils mèches par mèches avec les ciseaux, lui couché sur un oreiller....ce soir il est tout beau avec son poil doux couleur champagne.

j'ai rendez-vous demain matin chez le véto pour faire le bilan de ses 3 semaines de traitement (coeur, arthrose, cartilage, cerveau, muscles). Pas trop solide mon papy car quand il tombe sur le côté il ne peut plus se relever, assis sur ses fesses il peut. Il se promène debout dans la maison  mieux qu'avant.

c'est ma petite Zoé qui m'inquiète aussi, ses tumeurs ont beaucoup grossi, elle est très fatiguée et perd ses poils sur son dos  :?  je vais demander un RV pour elle avec la femme véto qui voit lotus pour qu'elle l'examine vu que l'autre n'a jamais voulu regarder l'année dernière disant qu'à son âge (14 ans) il fallait la laisser tranquille.

j'ai mis Zoé et Loïs au régime "sardines" et huile de Nivelle de giacomo en croisant les doigts. 

quant à Bobby mon papypagneul il tousse beaucoup la nuit, peu dans la journée et est très fatigué lui aussi......il n'a que 12 ans 1/2 mais ses presque 10 ans de box le tuent à petit feu.

sur mes 7 petits finalement il n'y en a que 2 relativement en bonne santé, mes deux caniches blancs.

difficile pour moi qu'ils soient en ce moment 5 malades en même temps.

ça ne donne pas trop le moral.

[]je viens de rentrer de chez le véto à 12 H 30, alors que je suis partie à 10 H 40 en autocar sous un brouillard à couper au couteau. On n'y voyait pas à 20 m plus loin.

petit Lotus installé dans son panier n'a pas bronché et quand nous sommes ressortis il y avait un soleil magnifique et nous avons attendu l'autocar assis sur un banc, et avons profité de ce beau soleil avec 20°, en face des ruines du théâtre romain de Lillebonne (juliobona dans l'antiquité).

donc on continue seulement le traitement cardiaque (enacar..) et l'agiliu..pour les articulations. Il a eu à nouveau une injection d'anabolisants (même pas crié ni mordu mais sous muselière tout de même vu son caractère ronchon).

j'ai parlé avec la vétérinaire des tumeurs de ma puce qui commence à tousser et haleter fortement, rendez vous vendredi matin car elle au moins accepte de l'examiner sous toutes les coutures. Mais m'a aussi dit que si elle avait un cancer du poumon (vu ses deux grosses masses molles sur le poitrail) il n'y avait rien à faire sinon  lui donner un traitement pour qu'elle ne souffre pas et que le jour où elle arrêtera de se nourrir il faudra malheureusement la libérer et prendre la pire des décisions.

j'attends donc avec impatience et appréhension l'examen de vendredi.

mes pauvres petits amours n'ont vraiment pas de chance en ce moment.

cette vétérinaire est très douce, gentille avec les animaux et les gens et j'ai un peu plus confiance en elle.

----------


## r'is27

Courage Daisy et pleins de bisous aux petits

----------


## Daysie433

merci r'is 27 de suivre petit Lotus et compagnie......les messages de soutien font toujours plaisir et aident à garder un peu le moral.   :Embarrassment: k:   ::

----------


## Cilou dans le 91

[center:3dmwktge]

[/center:3dmwktge]




[center:3dmwktge]http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=wFh-rX_Sfhsvq=large[/center:3dmwktge]




Avec toute notre affection, nous t'embrassons très fort et nous sommes par la pensée, avec toi pour cette très heureuse journée !!!

Cécile et Philippe

----------


## Daysie433

:Embarrassment: k:  merci cilou c'est très gentil de votre part   ::   :amour:

----------


## astings

[center:3jl9b2zy]JOYEUX  ANNIVERSAIRE DAYSIE[/center:3jl9b2zy]

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


Comme je suis super douée en informatique, je me suis inscrite sur votre forum pour vous souhaiter un joyeux anniversaire mais je ne peux toujours pas mettre de message.   ::

----------


## emily

bon anniversaire   ::  


plein de carrèsse a la famille de canichou et bobby  :amour3: 

en espérent que les petits malade se rétablissent vite ou du moins garde la forme.

bn courage
 ::

----------


## Daysie433

oh merci emily ça fait plaisir car je n'oublie pas que Jisou est là grâce à toi et ton papa  :amour: 

je n'ai jamais reçu autant de souhaits d'anniversaire que cette année (rien que sur 3 forum) et je vous remercie tous. Je suis vraiment gâtée et votre gentillesse à tous et la présence de tous mes petits ce sont mes plus beaux 
cadeaux.



 :amour:   ::   :amour:

----------


## r'is27

Un très bon anniversaire Daisy    ::  

Un gros calin à la petite meute, je serais avec vous en pensée samedi pour la belle zoé

----------


## Chinooka

Ce matin, mon petit doigt m'a dit...    ::  


Qu'il se passait quelque chose de très spécial aujourd'hui   :danse: 


Mais j'ai oublié ce que c'était... 


Je cherche, je cherche...   :sontfous: 


Je ne trouve pas...   :hein2: 


Ce doit être mon récent passage dans le troisième âge qui me joue des tours...  :eyebrows:   ::  


Ca m'énerve...    ::   ::  


J'ai beau faire chauffer mon neurone...   :tsss: 


Je commence à être tout à fait désespérée...   :mouchoir: 


Je passe toutes mes copines en revue, il doit bien y en avoir une qui est concernée...   :grattgratt: 


Je cherche encore...    ::  


Et soudain...    ::  


La mémoire me revient...   :essuie: 


[center:2egbengg] ::   HEUREUX ANNIVERSAIRE MONIQUE !!!!!    :: [/center:2egbengg]


[center:2egbengg]





[/center:2egbengg]


Que cette journée qui est la tienne te soit douce, agréable et ensoleillée auprès de Nico et de ta troupe et que tes rêves se réalisent en ce jour important  :amour: 

 :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## hitchcock

::   me serais-je misérablement emmêlée les pinceaux? Encore une fois je ne fais rien comme les autres...bon...eh bien mon message est sur un autre post...   ::   ::   ::   ::  

et bisous aux chics filles qui pensent à Monique    ::

----------


## Daysie433

merci chinooka et hitchcock

 ::   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

ohhh ben moi... je vais carément voler à une autre..   ::     bises Monique!!!!!!    ::   .

----------


## teuleu

::  *Bon Anniversaire*   ::   Monique 
 ::

----------


## Daysie433

:Embarrassment: k:  merci teuleu c'est très gentil

 ::   :amour:

----------


## Daysie433

je viens de rentrer à l'instant de chez la vétérinaire qui m'a examinée ma petite Zoé sous toutes les coutures :

- essoufflement et toux quand elle fait la fofolle dus à son embonpoint (fait quand même 8,7 kg ma boulette au lieu de 5,7 kg il y a deux ans quand elle est arrivée) va falloir essayer de maigrir car c'est une canichette toy en hauteur...........embonpoint suite à sa stérilisation tardive.

- coeur et poumons ok

- ses 2 grosses tumeurs molles sont des adénomes graisseux

- juste une petite tumeur de la mamelle en bas avec grosseur comme un
petit pois (juste à surveiller).

donc dans l'ensemble tout va bien, pas de risque de cancer pour l'instant me voilà enfin rassurée et cela faisait deux ans que je me faisais du souci à cause du véto qui n'a jamais voulu regarder et m'a dit "probablement cancéreux" du coup je ne vais plus le voir celui-là.

je suis heureuse de savoir ma pépette hors de danger.

maintenant je vais me coucher, ma bronchite avec point de congestion m'épuise trop.

----------


## arianne

Je viens de lire cette belle histoire,et je suis très émue.Tout ces loulous qui trouvent le Bonheur grâce à toi. Tu es un ange.   ::  
Je suis contente pour ta petite Zoé,je suis heureuse de savoir  que ta pépette est hors de danger.

----------


## arianne

Je viens te faire un coucou,ta santé va mieux?    ::    Câlins à tes amours.

----------


## Daysie433

coucou,

c'est gentil de demander des nouvelles..........pas encore remise de ma bronchite congestion, la toux est tenace avec tout ce qui s'ensuit............à force de tousser j'ai la voix éraillée on croirait la voix d'une crécelle. Un de mes amis martiniquais m'a appelée ce matin et a raccroché en disant qu'il avait dû se tromper de n° de tél, il croyait parler à une petite fille.                          

mes deux petits malades se battent comme de vaillants guerriers pour tenir le coup, ils ont un courage admirable mes papys Bobby et Lotus.

j'ai enfin trouvé une toiletteuse pour mes deux piranhas et j'espère que ça se passera bien elle vient lundi à domicile pour les toiletter sous muselière...........les autres je peux les faire moi même.


gros bisous

----------


## Daysie433

::   encore une mauvaise nuit pour petit Lotus qui tremblait et ne voulait pas dormir....je n'ai presque pas dormi de la nuit, j'ai pris mon petit papy dans mes bras enroulé dans une bonne couverture et quand enfin il s'est calmé il était 6 H du matin Confused je l'ai recouché dans son panier et ce matin il ne s'est réveillé qu'à 11 H.

je sentais son petit corps trembler et il soupirait dans mes bras et s'est endormi ainsi contre ma poitrine, lui qui il y a quelques mois ne se laissait pas porter, ni toucher et que j'ai habitué petit à petit à accepter qu'on le porte en le rassurant, plusieurs fois par jour, 5 mn par 5 mn, parce que quand il avait ses malaises il attaquait et je ne pouvais même pas le relever. Ce qui était dangereux c'était ne pas pouvoir le relever et le mettre à l'écart dans ses moments de faiblesse car mon dominant en profitait pour se précipiter dessus et surtout pour éviter l'effet de meute qui des fois peut aller jusqu'à la bagarre à mort (l'instinct du loup est encore en eux, c'est inné et on élimine le plus faible) dernièrement j'ai lu de tels accidents.

je ne le laisse jamais avec les autres quand je pars, je le mets à l'abri à l'étage dans la salle de bain, dans son panier pour éviter tout accident, c'est si vite arrivé.

----------


## carmin

bonjour
je viens de lire tou votre post ! c"est magnifique ce que vous avez fait pour eux.
estce que lotus va mieux ?

----------


## Daysie433

petit Lotus a passé une bonne nuit, seulement 1 réveil à 2 H 30.

il vient de se réveiller et a mangé mais il a du mal à rester debout, ses forces l'abandonnent petit à petit    ::   j'ai bien peur que mon petit papy ne s'en sorte pas cette fois-ci  :? 

il est arrivé chez moi le 17 janvier 2009 et il aura 16 ans le 26 avril s'il tient jusque là donc  2 ans et 2 mois qu'il est là...

pauvre petit Lotus il lutte pour rester, fait des efforts pour ne pas faire ses besoins dans son  panier, boit et mange et essaie de marcher...........je ne peux pas le sortir plus de 5 mn ses pattes sont trop faibles  :|  :amour: 

il vient encore chercher des caresses le petit père et est debout quand il sent qu'il y a quelque chose à manger, il répond à son nom mais de temps en temps "s'isole dans sa bulle" encore une petite qualité de vie et il n'a pas l'air de souffrir  :bisous3:  :amour:

----------


## Cilou dans le 91

::   Petit Lotus comme tu es courageux.

Vous avez réussi à faire une bonne nuit tous les deux ? ou juste petit Lotus ?

Petit Lotus est toujours là et tu lui a offert une magnifique fin de vie et de l'amour  !  2 ans où il a été choyé et aimé !  :amour: 

C'est vraiment difficile d'être impuissant à les aider encore plus, de les voir petit à petit vieillir.

Gros bisous à toi, Nicolas, Jisou, Lotus, Zoé, Snif, Loïs, Bobby et Skipy !   :bisous2:

----------


## Daysie433

je suis retournée voir le vétérinaire mais sans Bobby qui était trop fatigué et qui avait recommencé sa diarrhée (que des glaires) donc intransportable en autocar. Dur, dur d'avoir le permis depuis presque 40 ans mais pas de voiture.

vu qu'il refuse à nouveau de manger j'ai pris des boites appétentes AD le vétérinaire lui a prescrit un anti-diarrhéique, renouvelé son traitement diurétique et coeur et m'a dit de le vermifuger quand il ira mieux.

j'avais isolé Lotus dans la salle de bain car ce matin il m'a fait un petit malaise et mon Snif a essayé de lui choper la cuisse pendant que je le ramassais.......l'effet de meute est terrible, on élimine le plus faible heureusement que je prends mes précautions pour qu'il n'arrive rien.

j'ai mis aussi skipy dans la cuisine ne laissant ensemble que les plus calmes.

quand je suis rentrée j'entendais du bout de la rue Loïs qui aboyait, Jisou qui hurlait à la mort heureusement que je ne suis partie qu'une heure un quart, sinon attention les voisins.

Bobby m'a fait la fête ainsi que tous les autres, je me suis dépêchée de sortir Lotus de la salle de bains qui est à l'étage. Il avait glissé de son coussin et était sur le carrelage.

avec mes deux petits malades je ne peux guère m'absenter plus d'une heure  mais suis très heureuse de voir qu'ils sont encore tous là.

----------


## Cilou dans le 91

Il faut une sacré organisation pour gérer tout ce petit monde !!!!

J'espère que les boites lui redonneront l'appétit ...! Aller Bobby il faut manger !

 :bisous2:

----------


## Daysie433

merci de tout coeur à tous pour votre gentillesse.

ce matin, réveil en fanfare comme quoi on dit toujours "jamais deux sans trois".......petit Loïs a toussé fortement toute la nuit et ce matin il râlait on aurait cru une grosse crise d'asthme.

j'ai dû prendre en urgence l'autocar avec lui et résultat : 

sa pathologie cardiaque s'est aggravée et il fait aussi de l'oedème du poumon, donc injection de dimazon et il devra prendre lui aussi des diurétiques jusqu'au bout de sa petite vie............il aura 16 ans en octobre.

je vais finir par prendre un abonnement chez le vétérinaire à ce rythme là.

j'ai beau relativiser et positiver cela fait beaucoup quand même  :?

----------


## Cilou dans le 91

Courage pour Bobby, Lotus et maintenant petit Loïs.

Nous sommes de tout coeur avec toi.

 ::   Ta maman t'aime petit Bobby, tu lui rends bien, il faut te battre vaillant guerrier !

 ::

----------


## Daysie433

je viens d'appeler le vétérinaire, Bobby est très faible et reste couché, il est sous perfusions et médicaments.
je ne suis pas du tout optimiste, demain soir à 17 H je dois rappeler et là on me dira s'il faut l'euthanasier et là je veux être présente car ce petit coeur ne mérite pas de partir sans que je sois là.

il urine normalement mais est à 1g d'urée, est en hypo tension et ne se nourrit pas. la radio des poumons n'est pas catastrophique. Il faut attendre demain pour savoir s'il peut remonter la pente ou pas. Je n'en sais pas plus.

----------


## Cilou dans le 91

Tu as eu raison. Ton vétérinaire est SEUL JUGE du besoin ou pas d'endormir Bobby;

S'il t'as dit qu'il ne laisserai pas Bobby souffrir mais qu'il fallait attendre les résultats de ses examens avant toute décision, PERSONNE ne peut juger à sa place !!!

Pourquoi euthanasier un chien si ne n'est pas absolument nécessaire ? Un vétérinaire SAIT quand un chien souffre et Il t'a dit qu'il ne s'acharnera pas !

J'aurais fait la même chose que toi, j'aurais beau être décidée à tout arrêter, si ma véto me le déconseillait, je suivrai son opinion.

Essayes de dormir un peu cette nuit, de te reposer, tu es épuisée ...

Nous pensons très fort à Bobby et toi.  :amour: 

 ::   :bisous2:

----------


## vidau fabienne

il est 10h    ::   grosses pensées pour daysie qui doit etre bien    ::   pour toi bobby   :bisous2:  :calinou:  je t accompagne dans ton voyage

----------


## r'is27

Une pensée pleine d'amour pour Daisy et papy Bobby   :bisous3: 

Une pensée aussi pour les autres petits loulous et plus particulièrement à Lotus qui j'espère se maintient

----------


## arianne

:amour:    En pensée avec Daysie    :bisous3:   ::

----------


## Daysie433

petit Lotus se maintient d'ailleurs il est près de moi pour des câlins.

petit Bobby n'est plus, il s'est endormi sous les caresses de mon amie ML et les miennes, calmement après m'avoir fait une grosse léchouille.

un des membres de CS m'a envoyé .(merci Joëlle) en mémoire de Bobby :



je trouve ceci très beau et touchant.

----------


## Chinooka

Eh oui, petit Bobby était arrivé au bout du chemin et il s'est envolé mais il reste dans ton coeur   :amour: 

 ::

----------


## inti

Merveilleux Bobby a rejoint le paradis de toutous !

Il nous fait un petit coucou avant de passer sous l'arc en ciel    ::  

Toutes mes pensés pour Daysie qui doit avoir le coeur bien gros ce soir  :bisous3: 

Bobby lui a deja retrouvé tous ses copains et est certainement en train de raconter les derniers ragots de chez daysie à ses pots !

Bobby ici personne est prêt à t'oublier !  :bisous2:

----------


## vidau fabienne

tres jolie cette photo de bobby plus la mais si present cette photo en est la preuve , un pt bobby , un peu flouté sous le pont de l arc en ciel mais avec ses yeux qui brillent de tout  ce qu il a vu et emporté dans son pt    ::   malade , un gros   :bisous3:  daysie , merci a ton amie qui t a surement precieusement epaulée pour ces derniers moments , j espere que bobby a ressen,ti tout notre amour aussi    ::  
 ::   bobby merveilleux et si courageux pt loulou qui a connu trop tard le bbonheur mais de facon si intense   :calinou:  :calinou:  :calinou:

----------


## astings

Merci Daysie pour tout le bonheur que vous avez apporté à Bobby. Je pense trés fort à vous dans ces moments difficiles.

----------


## Daysie433

merci à toutes pour vos messages de soutien.

triste anniversaire hier cela a fait deux ans que mon gentil et beau Snoopy m'a quitté   ::  

à quelques jours près mon Bobby l'a rejoint   ::  

j'espère que s'il y a un monde meilleur quelque part mes amours disparus sont tous ensemble   ::  

ma petite Zoé le 24 mars a fêté ses deux ans parmi nous..........ma petite puce vieillit tout doucement, bientôt 15 ans mais elle est toujours aussi gentille et câline.

Jisou et Loïs sont perturbés par le départ de Bobby, la tribu avait l'habitude de partager les paniers au gré de leur envie avec le gentil Bobby. Jisou a 16 ans et 4 mois, Loïs aura 16 ans en octobre.

Loïs a repris du poids il est passé tout doucement ces quelques derniers mois à 5,8 kg, à un moment il était descendu à 4,8 kg.

Lotus reste toujours amaigri même s'il reprend des forces et marche un peu plus qu' avant avec un appétit encore présent. Il aura 16 ans en avril.

Les deux plus jeunes qui ont 12 ans se portent bien pour l'instant.

----------


## arianne

Coucou Daysie ,Lotus aura 16 ans en avril    :Embarrassment: k:   Loïs  qui reprends  du poids    :amour:   C' est une bien bonne nouvelle. Fait plein de câlins à tes amours de poilus.Toi! Je t' embrasse très fort   :bisous3:   Courage    ::

----------


## astings

C'est chouette que la petite meute aille mieux .Calins à tous vos papynous

----------


## vidau fabienne

u pt calinou a toutes les minis crottes et une pensée pour    ::   bobby

----------


## Cilou dans le 91

:bisous2:  :bisous2:  à tous tes loulous et à toi   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## vidau fabienne

:calinou:  :calinou:  :calinou:   pour lotus , lois , jisou et zoé , 
pensées pour bobby    ::  
 :bisous3:  pour daysie

----------


## Daysie433

> Envoyé par r'is27
> 
> Daisy comment vont tes petits loulous   
> 
> 
> 
> bonjour r'is27,
> 
> justement j'ai mis des nouvelles de ma tribu et du petit Lotus sur un autre forum, voici le copier/coller du message
> ...

----------


## vidau fabienne

a tout tes pts papys , mamys , on n en fait jamais assez , profitez  du bonheur d etre ensembles

----------


## Daysie433

merci fabienne........ce soir toutes mes pensées vont vers toi et ton petit loulou  :bisous3:   ::   :bisous2:

----------


## Cilou dans le 91

::   Toutes mes pensées aussi pour Fabienne   ::  

Daysie, tes loulous sont toujours aussi combattants et magnifiques !

----------


## Daysie433

coucou les filles,

du nouveau sur ce post :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t322844-mi ... de-gien-45

 ::   :amour:

----------


## Daysie433

> voici la photo de la petite mamie Milaine que j'adopte et qui arrivera jeudi...........comme je n'y connais rien en bichonne et qu'elle a été tondue
> je demande à ceux qui connaissent la race si cette petite est un bichon maltais ou un bichon frisé (ce sera ma surprise de fête des mères)  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Cilou dans le 91

:amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3: 

Elle est vraiment VRAIMENT craquante ta louloute ...   ::   ::  

Encore 1 jour à tenir ... ça ne va plus être long !!!     ::   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

pour la race  je dirai tronche a bisous   elle est trognon

----------


## Cilou dans le 91

:lol2:   ::   ::  

J'A-D-O-R-E la race Tronche à bisous ! Excellent !   ::   ::  

Te poses plus de question Daysie ... Fabienne l'a trouvé la race de ta loupiotte ....!!!!   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

la petite mamie Milaine que je viens d'adopter qui a 12 ans :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t322844-mi ... ht=milaine


a un fils de 5 ans qui a été abandonné comme elle en même temps, je vous donne le lien de ce pauvre petit coeur

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323039-az ... ght=azzaro


ne laissez pas en refuge ce petit qui se retrouve seul sans sa maman après 5 ans de vie commune   ::  

il est tout petit et il doit être aussi gentil que sa maman qui est un ange tombé du ciel.  :amour:

----------


## Daysie433

> voici un lien magique rempli de fleurs :
> 
> http://www.procreo.jp/labo/flower_garden.swf
> 
> quand la page noire apparaît
> clique et
> tiens ta souris et promène-la sur la page! Voici le printemps!
> je ne sais pas comment c'est fait, mais c'est génial!!!
> 
> ...


un petit jeu pour les petits comme pour les grands   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

joli , je me suis fait une prairie de fleurs   , tu sais pas comment c est fait moi non plus un seul truc est sur , ils sont bien plus doué que breto, toi et moi en ordinateur les inventeurs de ce pt programme   bises aux canailles

----------


## Cilou dans le 91

:merci:  un vrai plaisir toutes ces fleurs   :amour3: 

je me rajoute sur la liste des :"on trouve ça super mais on n'est pas capable d'en faire autant" ! 

Et puis :

----------


## Daysie433

coucou fabienne,

tu as vu c'est beau et tu peux le refaire 100 fois ce ne sera jamais le même   ::  

si tu restes appuyé très longtemps c'est un énorme bouquet qui apparaît..............vraiment magique.

bonne journée à tous, j'emmène ma Mimi pinson, ma Milaine cet am chez le véto

petite Milaine a rendez-vous chez le véto à 15 H 30 pour faire le rappel de son vaccin et pour un contrôle car je me suis aperçue qu'on lui avait enlevé une chaine mammaire et j'ai trouvé deux toutes petites grosseurs sur la chaine mammaire restante.

ma vétérinaire est très gentille elle va bien l'examiner et me dira ce qu'il en est........j'espère de tout coeur que ce n'est pas trop grave car ma puce Zoé, 15 ans, a les mêmes et elle m'a seulement conseillé de surveiller l'évolution.

----------


## arianne

Daysie 433 c' est fleurs sont vraiment très beaux,j' en ai fait une capture d' écran.Merci pour le lien.   ::    Caresses à tout tes poilus.

----------


## Daysie433

Coucou tout le monde,

alors voilà, je reviens de chez le véto et voici le résultat du bilan :

- coeur : OK
- glandes anales vidées : n'a pas aimé ça ma pépette
- bouche : pas bon gencives surinfectées gengivite 8 jrs d'antibiotiques
- yeux : OK
- ses grosseurs : la molle en haut à gauche la véto a dit que l'ablation de
   la chaine mammaire gauche a été mal faite (antérieure à son arrivée en
   refuge). Il reste du tissu mammaire.
   Les deux minuscules en bas sont à surveiller ainsi que celle du haut
- a reçu son rappel de vaccinations
- poids : 5,5 kg quand même je n'aurais pas cru elle fait le poids de Jisou.

déja une facture de véto mais au moins je sais à quoi m'en tenir à présent.

la vétérinaire l'a trouvée très gentille, elle a beaucoup gigoté en couinant mais n'a pas cherché à mordre.............un vrai petit ange ma pépette.

nous sommes reparties toutes contentes avec un carton de croquettes en échantillon gratuit de 12 sachets et un petit peu de dimazon pour mes autres papys : 3 plaquettes gratuites parce qu'entamées.

voilà après cette révision complète l'est toute neuve ma belle.
 ::   :amour:

----------


## jaspée

je viens de lire le topic du début à la fin avec beaucoup d'emotion ! vous etes une personne formidable Daysie, de vous dévouer sans compter pour tous ces pauvres papys sans espoir, que personne ne regarde car trop vieux, tous ces malheureux laissés pour compte...
votre petite tribu est magnifique, avec ses départs    ::    mais aussi avec ses arrivées    ::   !!
j'ai adopté pour ma part un berger allemand de presque 10 ans, que personne ne voulait car pas beau... il a pourtant un caractère en or (sauf qu'il n'aime pas les chiens.... ce qui fait que ca limite les adoptions...) Coté véto, je connais la musique et je compatis ma brave Daysie    :Stick Out Tongue: oignee: 
bonne continuation a tous,    ::

----------


## Daysie433

::   merci jaspée, je ne mérite pas tous ces compliments, je fais en fonction de mes coups de coeur et surtout de mes moyens.

c'est bien vous qui avez craqué sur une jolie Princesse en robe blanche ?? trop craquante la belle en effet, merci pour elle   :Embarrassment: k: 

vu mon âge, je ne peux me permettre d'adopter de plus jeunes que 12 ans à présent mais les séniors sont vraiment adorables et je n'ai aucun regret.

quel courage d'avoir lu ce post ça à dû prendre pas mal de temps...........c'est le post général de tous mes toutous adoptés mais ils ont encore, chacun un post séparé où l'on peut lire leur histoire individuelle et voir d'autres nouvelles et photos.

par exemple mon papypagneul décédé il y a deux mois n'est pas sur rescue, il est sur UN COEUR SUR PATTES.
si vous voulez les liens individuels, dites le moi.

bonne soirée à vous et merci pour la belle Princesse.

----------


## Daysie433

::   pardon si Bobby est sur rescue mais j'ai fait fermer son post en attendant d'avoir le courage et surtout le temps de lui faire un bel hommage.

----------


## mabille

bonjour oui c est vrai vous etes une femme super et je suis d accord avec vous a notre age moi aussi je ne prends plus de jeune chiens je viens de prendre une chienne de 10ans 2 fois fourriere le monsieur est parti en maison de retraite et les enfants l on porte a la fourriere elle devait trouver une famille rapidement 900km aller retour merci au co voit et j ai un chien de 16 ans les gens se son separer donc chien a la spa  les gens prennent et jette quand ca l est arrange nous sommes dans un monde d egoiste dommage mais il reste des gens comme vous alors encore merci pour eux

----------


## jaspée

oui, la petite Princesse est pour ma voisine, une dame d'un certain age qui se retrouve seule chez elle après avoir perdu son petit teckel. Elle etait inconsolable de la perte de celui ci et en avait perdu l'appetit...La pensée que cette jolie fifille va bientot etre avec elle l'a remise sur pied !!
 ::

----------


## Daysie433

> oui, la petite Princesse est pour ma voisine, une dame d'un certain age qui se retrouve seule chez elle après avoir perdu son petit teckel. Elle etait inconsolable de la perte de celui ci et en avait perdu l'appetit...La pensée que cette jolie fifille va bientot etre avec elle l'a remise sur pied !!


ça je n'en doute pas qu'elle l'a remise sur pieds elle est si belle  :amour3: 

j'espère qu'en parlant de dame d'un certain âge vous ne parlez pas d'une dame proche de 80 ans car Princesse n'a que 3 ans et une espérance de vie d'au moins 12/15 ans sinon il faudra prévoir pour la belle une personne qui la prendra en charge en cas de disparition.

c'est pour cela que je n'adopte que des papys et mamies.........car ma hantise est de partir avant eux   ::

----------


## jaspée

pas de soucis ma belle Daysie, quoi qu'il arrive à ma voisine, c'est moi qui m'occuperait de Princesse si besoin.. et ma voisine est très bien conservée et en pleine forme !!  :lol2: 
c'est pour ca que je l'ai encouragé à prendre une bichonne car mon Saxo à moi n'aime pas les males, mais est très copain avec les fifilles...
voila son site sur rescue, si jamais tu as un peu de temps entre tes différents loulous    :kao3: 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/t262137-sa ... light=saxo

bonne journée    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou Daysie    ::  

Je viens de lire les nouvelles pour ta petite Milaine. Et comment va toute ta petite troupe ?

 ::

----------


## Daysie433

voici les photos de ma petite Milaine qui se révèle être un ange descendu sur terre :









skipy, snif, milaine et loïs


snif et milaine










coucou chinooka,

ma petite troupe va comme avec trois papys de 16 ans et plus et petit Lotus lutte toujours pour rester avec nous.
il a encore bon appétit et c'est ce qui le sauve, Loïs lutte aussi avec son oedème, Zoé avec son surpoids est essoufflée.

les trois autres de 12 ans vont bien.

bon week end à tous, gros bisous   ::

----------


## arianne

:amour:   Bon weekend Daysie.les photos du bonheur sont magnifiques   :amour3:  Ça fait chaud au cur de voire un tel bonheur    ::  

Tu dis!

Milaine qui se révèle être un ange descendu sur terre :  :amour3:   Cette chance Milaine l' a eu! Grâce à un autre ange! Toi.   ::   Gros câlins à tes amours,et à toi! Un méga    ::   :merci:   Pour ces magnifiques images   :amour4:

----------


## vidau fabienne

elle est jolie ta crevette   aux autres pts vieux   mais toujours beaux aussi

----------


## Daysie433

> waouhhhhhhhhhh quelle belle meute   k: 
> 
>   à toute cette merveilleuse famille    :amour4:



et encore il ne sont pas tous là, manque Jisou, Zoé et Lotus

en tous cas elle est très douce et adore dormir contre mon petit canichou en fin de vie et mon petit papy Lotus 16 ans ne dit rien


ou alors près de mon petit papy Jisou qui a 16 ans 1/2 et qui est complètement aveugle et cardiaque



et avec sa copine Zoé dans la journée sous le bureau de l'ordinateur pour me surveiller

----------


## jaspée

le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est qu'elle s'entend avec tout le monde la jolie pépette !!
trop mignons tous en rang d'oignon sur le canapé !! 
merci daysie pour ces belles photos !!   ::

----------


## Gaston

Ils sont vraiment adorable tes petits frisés...............

Heureuse de voir que malgré l'âge ils ont encore tous beaucoup d'amour en partage.

Caresses à toute ta petite meute de poilus

----------


## Daysie433

toujours un amour petite Milaine, hier devant aller à l'hôpital avec mon fils j'ai dû laisser les toutous seuls longtemps.......petit Lotus a été mis à l'abri des autres dans la salle de bains, skipy dans la cuisine car je ne laisse pas les deux dominants ensemble quand je m'absente afin d'éviter le conflits et petite Milaine dans la salle à manger en compagnie des 4 autres.

je ne suis rentrée que 4 H après et aucun problème parmi eux en mon absence les 5 m'attendaient derrière la porte vitrée de l'entrée mais alors, quelle fête à mon retour Milaine sautait en l'air en pleurant de sa voix si rauque  et surprenant pour un petit bouchon comme elle.........croyez moi si vous voulez mais elle a la voix de mon papypagneul Bobby décédé fin mars   ::   :amour: 

allez encore quelques petites photos pour le plaisir des yeux :

Milaine et papy Lotus




Milaine et Snif


Milaine et Jisou








faite de tendresse et de douceur et compassion pour ses petits compagnons malades et handicapés, Milaine est une perle rare



 :bisous3:  :amour:

----------


## vidau fabienne

elle est vraiment tres jolie en plus   tres heureuse que tu ais pu lui offrir tant d amour aussi vite   ,bises a tout les pts coeurs de la maison

----------


## Daysie433

merci fabienne et gros bisous pour toi et nos deux petits qui veillent sur nous à présent   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

eh bien oui Skipy est amoureux de la belle petite Milaine et ils se paient tous les deux de sacrées parties de jeu.

Skipy, Snif et Milaine vont très bien, ce sont les 3 plus jeunes.

Lotus est toujours là il a repris un peu de poids mais il lutte vaillamment pour rester encore avec nous.....il devient de plus en plus petit.

petit Loïs tousse beaucoup avec son oedème, surtout la nuit.

mon petit Jisou est devenu complètement aveugle et il a perdu la tête. Il n'accepte plus que je le porte et attaque dès que j'essaie de l'approcher car il se coince souvent dans des coins pas possible et n'arrive plus à en sortir.

ce qui fait que mes 3 papys de 16 ans et + n'ont pas trop la forme.

ma petite Zoé elle a pris aussi un sacré coup de vieux, bientôt 15 ans elle a perdu les poils au dessus de son dos de l'épaule à la queue depuis le départ de Bobby.

dur dur de les voir vieillir ainsi.

grosse crise de migraines depuis 4 jours et je n'ose pas laisser mes petits malades seuls et à part les courses je ne sors pas.

la nuit Lotus et Jisou errent dans la salle à manger où je dors et je me lève en général 15 fois de 2 H à 3 H 1/2 du matin, heure à laquelle mes deux petits perturbés consentent enfin à dormir.........je suis super fatiguée et dans la journée un vrai zombie.

gros bisous de la tribu et de moi aussi bien sûr.

(j'attends le 10 juillet pour payer le toilettage de Skipy, Jisou et peut-être Loïs s'il ne se laisse pas faire. Celui de Lotus a été fait tantôt couché sur un oreiller, il n'a pas bougé du tout). Zoé, Snif et Milaine n'en ont pas besoin pour le moment.

----------


## Chinooka

Lotus et Jisou font comme le toutou de Fabienne, il faisait circulait aussi la nuit. Tu leur donnes quelque chose pour oxygéner le cerveau ?

----------


## Daysie433

Lotus a été mis sous candilat pendant plus de deux mois sans aucun succès et pour Jisou ça ne fonctionne pas non plus.

Jisou quand il voyait seulement d'un oeil s'accommodait bien de sa mauvaise vision mais maintenant qu'il est aveugle complètement il ne s'habitue pas et se cogne partout et pleure mais si j'essaie de le porter dans son panier il me mord et ressort aussitôt. Il ne s'endort que vers 3 H du matin.

il suit Zoé partout dans la maison ou dehors en couinant et comme elle le rembroue sans arrêt il n'a pas de chance.

Lotus vient chercher des gros câlins mais Jisou refuse d'être dans les bras ça me fait mal car j'aimerais que comme Lotus qui ne se laissait pas approcher avant il s'habitue afin d'avoir du contact avec lui car en faisant beaucoup de câlins à Lotus j'ai réussi à le sortir "de sa bulle" mais avec petit Jisou non il n'accepte pas. Pourtant avant il venait sans arrêt faire des léchouilles sur la jambe chaque fois qu'il passait près de moi. Il commence lui aussi à maigrir comme Lotus et pourtant tous les deux mangent encore bien.

----------


## vidau fabienne

ma pauvre daysie , t as bien des soucis , mon gros pareil dodo vers les 3 h et j avais beau le tenir eveillé ou le faire marcher ou autres , rien a faire , il se bloquait aussi dans des coins , pourtant  il y voyait , ca a duré 3 ou 4 mois je sais plus et en plus je bossais , j etais un zombie  je faisais plus rien   ::  , maintenant il me manque je vourais tant avoir encore des nuits blanches  , mais il est tranquille la c est juste mon seul reconfort  ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je mets ici les liens que je retrouve :

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/s ... google.com

Oui ben je ne retrouve que la première page !!!   ::

----------


## Daysie433

merci chinooka, quand je clique sur ce lien moi j'ai l'histoire en entier mais je ne crois pas que je puisse tout transférer sur le nouveau forum. 

sais-tu si je crée un post pour bobby dans les hommages je puisse y mettre ce lien au début pour le rappel de son histoire et si ce lien sera visible par tous et permanent ou non ?? parce que je ne crois pas qu'on a le droit de tout citer ??

----------


## Chinooka

Tu peux voir toutes les pages ?

Je crains que ça ne disparaisse un jour. J'ai fait des captures d'écran que j'ai collées dans des documents sur mon ordi.

----------


## Daysie433

::  non tu as raison je ne peux lire que la première page sur 10.

pauvre Bobby j'ai perdu toute son histoire et ça c'est de ma faute, j'avais tellement de chagrin et pas le courage de lui rendre hommage de suite.

il me reste donc les 300 photos et je vais essayer de m'y mettre et de reconstituer son histoire, il ne mérite pas de disparaitre ainsi du forum, il me manque tant mon papypagneul.  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Page 7

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/s ... google.com

----------


## Chinooka

Page 2

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/s ... google.com

Page 9

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/s ... google.com

Page 4

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/s ... google.com

Page 10

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/s ... google.com

----------


## Chinooka

Je remets la page 10 parce que je ne suis pas certaine d'avoir mis le bon lien !

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/s ... google.com

Page 3

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/s ... google.com

----------


## Daysie433

merci chinooka c'est très gentil.

----------


## Cilou dans le 91

::  C'est vraiment super que Chinooka ait pu te retrouver les pages de son post !

Au moins tu as pu récupérer quelques éléments, moi impossible de retrouver le post d'Olympe   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Cilou, tu as le titre du topic que tu ne retrouves plus ?

----------


## Cilou dans le 91

Coucou Chinooka, voici son lien : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t185964-ol ... -bichon-95
mais il est indiqué que le post n'existe pas ou plus !

----------


## Chinooka

C'est ça ? Si oui, fais une capture d'écran ou un copier/coller   ::  

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/s ... google.com

----------


## Cilou dans le 91

::   ::   Je crois que je t'aime Chinooka    ::   ::  

C'est ma pupuce ! Un grand Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ravie d'avoir pu t'aider   ::  

Siju a fait un boulot énorme pour retrouver les 4 x 34 pages du topic de ma Norvège (donc les quatre premières parties), donc je sais combien on peut être heureuse de retrouver ce qu'on pensait avoir perdu pour toujours !!! J'étais tellement triste d'avoir tout perdu parce qu'il y avait le récit de mes cinq adoptions depuis fin 2006, des bêtises, des inquiétudes pour la santé de mes poilus, de mes travaux, etc. Je me suis régalée en relisant tout   ::

----------


## Daysie433

bon les nouvelles de ma puce ne sont pas au top.

cette nuit a été blanche pour nous deux......ma petite puce a été prise de quintes de toux épouvantables comme si elle avait la coqueluche. 

alors ce matin visite en urgence chez le vétérinaire. Bilan : le petit coeur de ma puce qui aura 15 ans début septembre ne va pas du tout. Elle devra suivre un traitement à vie pour l'aider elle a été mise sous fortek..5
1/2 cp par jour.

ce matin, vu qu'elle avait d'énormes difficultés à respirer elle a eu une piqure de cortisone qui devrait l'aider pendant les 4 prochains jours et si aucune amélioration d'ici 8 jrs il faudra lui faire une radio pour comprendre ce qui se passe. Elle perd progressivement la vue aussi.

pauvre Zoé elle qui a de si beaux yeux et dire qu'en avril elle n'avait rien à son coeur.

ce qui fait à présent que mes 4 petits de 16 ans et 15 ans sont tous malades du coeur et sur les 4 , deux sont aveugles entièrement et deux le deviennent. Quelle tristesse de voir tous mes petits décliner ainsi.

Petit Jisou ne s'habitue pas à sa cécité totale et en plus il perd la tête. Je lui redonne du candila.. en espérant un mieux. C'est lui le plus âgé de mes loulous 16 ans 1/2.

petit Lotus marche encore mais ne reprend plus de poids, je peux le porter, le laver, le brosser, lui nettoyer les oreilles............il ne dit plus rien du tout et se laisse faire et vient chercher des câlins,  il a eu 16 ans en avril. De papy ronchon il est passé à papy câlins.

Mon petit Loïs qui aura 16 ans en octobre tousse aussi beaucoup avec son oedème pulmonaire mais saute de joie quand il entend que je prends la laisse pour le sortir.

les trois autres de 12 ans sont en pleine forme..........petite Milaine marche à tous petits pas en se dandinant et Snif adore courir comme un fou avec la laisse à enrouleur faisant demi-tour quand il arrive au bout de la laisse et il recommence pendant plus de 10 mn sans aucun essoufflement, il est tout en muscles.
Skipy lui se contente de se promener en marchant comme une petite danseuse juste à côté de moi.

je suis bien inquiète, il me semble que d'un seul coup avec 4 petits malades ma tribu va se réduire comme une peau de chagrin.

----------


## Chinooka

Donne un petit coup de fil à ton véto pour savoir ce qu'il pense du Cralonin : médicament homéopathique en gouttes pour humains mais qui marche vraiment très bien sur Igloo qui a le coeur bien malade + début d'oedème pulmonaire lui aussi. Ma véto m'a dit qu'en cas de crise d'oedème pulmonaire je pouvais lui en donner toutes les 10 minutes pour l'aider à respirer en attendant de la voir ou qu'elle arrive chez moi. Je t'envoie la composition par mail parce que je ne suis pas certaine qu'on trouve ce produit en France.

Igloo a 1/2 Fortek*r 20 mg par jour + 3 Vetmedin 5 mg par jour + un diurétique deux fois par jour + 10 gouttes de Cralonin deux fois par jour. Il me coûte la peau des fesses mon papy... mais avec tout ça, il est frais comme un gardon et est très fringuant avec Aladine qui est en situation très intéressante en ce moment   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

::  un petit bisous a tes pts vieux , ils ont la chance de t avoir  c est deja enorme de leur offrir autant d amour , juste penser a leur offrir le meilleur et c est ce que tu fais , pour le reste , on sait qu ils ne sont pas eternels   ::  et on doit s y preparer , lorsque mon gros est   ::  je savais depuis au moins 2 ans que son etat magré tout ce que j aurai pu trouver  serait un jour trop dur   pour que j accepte de continuer , j ai du prendre la decision , j aurai prefere qu il s endorme comme ca mais bon on pas toujours le choix , profitez encore de ce que la vie vous offre meme au ralenti   ::

----------


## Daysie433

ce jour à 14 H, visite de contrôle pour ma puce Daysie :
alors la vétérinaire a examiné Zoé sous toutes les coutures :

- pas de fièvre,
- sa langue bleue est redevenue rose framboise,
- elle a perdu 300 g depuis samedi,
- les quintes de toux sont rares et courtes,
- lui a donné des croquettes light,
- maintient le traitement actuel 

ce qui lui permettra de maintenir son état actuel et la prolongera en douceur mais a dit aussi qu'elle avait 15 ans et ne pouvait pas guérir mais qu'elle aurait une meilleure qualité de vie avec son traitement pour le coeur  et les diurétiques.

je suis un peu rassurée de la voir mieux mais je sais aussi qu'on ne peut pas faire de miracles.

----------


## Chinooka

Un bon traitement va bien l'aider, Igloo revit depuis qu'il avale toutes ses petites pilules   ::  

 ::

----------


## Daysie433

oops j'ai marqué pour ma puce daysie..........pardon ma petite daysie me manque tant (décédée en 1999) et zoé me fait tellement penser à elle.

elle a perdu 500 g en tout en 1 semaine j'ai essayé les croquettes light hier mais pas moyen qu'elle en avale une seule. Elle les prend dans sa bouche et les recrache par terre, j'en ai donné à ma petite Milaine qui a pris du poids depuis son arrivée ici et Milaine elle les a mangées sans problème.

quant aux garçons eux sont restés aux croquettes habituelles car ils n'ont aucun problème de poids.

sinon les autres petits malades se maintiennent et les 3 de 12 ans sont en pleine forme.

me suis réveillée avec une migraine atroce........cette très chère amie ne me quitte guère et est souvent fidèle au poste, plus une sciatique et le dos bloqué.............pas beau de vieillir ni pour mes petits ni pour moi.

----------


## jaspée

ma pauvre Daysie, ca n'a pas l'air d'être la grande forme ! Y'a des jours comme ca ou on a pas la frite... j'espère que tes petits loups vont tenir le coup pour te remonter un peu le moral ! toutes mes affectueuses pensées,   ::

----------


## elisa59

> oops 
> 
> ................pas beau de vieillir ni pour mes petits ni pour moi.


Chère Daysie, je viens enfin de pouvoir me connecter sur la nouvelle version de rescue (cela fait 3 fois que je change de mot de passe, je ne suis pas très habile...et n'ai même pas pu retrouver le topic de mon adorable Kenzo...et le petit To Me)
*mais bien sûr que si que c'est beau de vieillir pour tes petits chez toi.*..enfin, crois tu qu'ils seraient encore en vie si tu ne les avais pas adoptés ?
leur chance est d'avoir croisé ta route ; c'est très dur d'accompagner un compagnon dans la maladie et encore plus quand ils sont plusieurs...
ce que tu fais pour tes loulous est admirable  ::

----------


## capucine2345

Bonjour DAISIE, je reviens suite à une absence de quelques jours, et c'est bien triste que je lis ce post.........
Nos tits vieux on les aime tellement, qu'on supporte mal qu'ils se dégradent, qu'est ce qu'on est impuissant.............

Il n'y a qu'a les caliner, et leur rappeler combien on les aime   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Courage DAISIE ils n'ont que vous, il vous faut être forte pour eux   ::  

MERCI POUR TOUT CE QUE VOUS FAITES ET   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

zoé mon petit rayon de soleil s'est éteinte à 18 H 50 et maintenant dans mon coeur il fait tout noir. 

elle était arrivée à 5,28 g d'urée alors que la normale est de 0,50.

je suis allée la voir à 18 H, suis restée avec elle dans mes bras pour un long câlin d'adieu de 50 mn, elle m'a reconnue, m'a sauté dans les bras, m'a fait plein de bisous..........je lui ai demandé pardon en lui disant que je l'aimais, que je faisais ça pour elle pour qu'elle puisse partir dignement et non dans le coma qui risquait de se produire.

il n'y avait que 5 % de chance qu'elle s'en sorte avec rechute probable d'ici quelques jours alors je n'ai pas eu le coeur de la laisser dans sa cage cette nuit.

la vétérinaire l'a endormie avec une anesthésie comme pour les détartrages, elle s'est endormie dans mes bras en ronflant sous mes caresses et ensuite elle lui a fait la piqûre finale, elle n'a rien vu, rien senti, s'est endormie paisiblement.

petite puce d'amour tu me manques déjà, tu étais si belle, belle jusqu'au bout et si douce je t'aime mon coeur.

ma tribu est à nouveau désorganisée, Zoé en était le chef mes deux petits qui l'ont veillé hier sans relache et cette nuit la cherchent encore.

----------


## Cilou dans le 91

Repose en paix petite Zoé.  

Tu laisses un vide immense dans le coeur de ta maman et dans celui de tous tes copains.

Nous sommes de tout coeur avec toi ce soir et, même si c'est la pire décision à prendre, tu a été avec ta puce jusqu'au bout, tu l'as soutenue et rassurée.

Vous vous étes trouvés toutes les deux et c'est une très belle histoire d'amour que vous avez vécu.

Il ne fait pas noir dans son petit coeur ce soir, il est rempli de ton amour pour elle, du bonheur que tu lui a donné.

Petite Zoé, petit ange, retrouve tous nos amours disparus et veille sur ta maman qui a tant de chagrin.

----------


## Chinooka

Cilou a très bien résumé tout ce que je pense.

Comme je te l'ai dit par mail ce soir, je suis de tout coeur avec toi, je t'embrasse et je t'envoie beaucoup de courage   ::  

Repose en paix petite Zoé et veille sur ta môman  ::

----------


## astings

Comme je comprends votre tristesse Daysie,je suis de tout coeur avec vous.

----------


## jaspée

RIP petite Zoé si douce et si attachante   ::   tu as fait le bonheur de plein de loulous autour de toi et ton petit coeur rempli d'amour a rendu ta maman heureuse. Elle t'a offert un dernier cadeau, celui de ne pas te laisser souffrir... une fin douce et rapide sous ses baisers et caresses t'ont guidée vers le paradis des toutous ou tu as rejoint ceux qui ne connaissent ni souffrance, ni abandon...    ::  
Courage Daisy, suis de tout coeur avec toi   ::

----------


## JUMECA

je suis de tout coeur avec toi, et j'admire tout ce que tu fais pour tes petits vieux; et puis ils nous donnent tant d'amour, (bien plus que les humains bien souvent) et je sais combien leur départ nous brise le coeur.
je t'embrasse, te souhaite bon courage, et fais des calins de ma part à tes loulous   ::   ::  

repose en paix jolie Zoé   ::

----------


## Daysie433

merci jaspée et jumeca, petite Zoé a un post sur rescue pour elle toute seule :

viewtopic.php?f=129&t=213100

----------


## vidau fabienne

ma chere daysie , ca y est il est venu le moment tant redouté de l apres sans ta petite pépette , zoé est partie pleine de ton amour , de tes yeux  posés sur elle et tes caresses sur son pt corps meurtri par la maladie mais elle est partie digne sereine et apaisée avant les gdes souffrances qui a cette age arrivent malgré nos efforts pour les aider et les soulager , 8 jours avant , 8 jours apres mais quand  le moment est venu des adieux il faut savoir leur offrir cette douceur de partir sans traumatisme , mon gros est parti il y a 3 mois aujourdh ui   ::  il me reste des photos , de merveilleux souvenirs , une gde tristesse   ::  mais un apaisement en moi de lui avoir permis de traverser le chemin sans douleur , 
 je me permets de partager mon hommage pour zoé avec breton 67 qui est en vacances  avec ses boites a conneries ( et ils en ratent pas une , je l ai eu hier au telephone , entre les piles a plat des fameux colliers et hop un évadé , et un coussinet ouvert et véto  pour l autre , et decouverte d un pt souffle au coeur au passage sur le bibou , elle doit avoir des yeux tout autour de la tete  ::   ::   ::   ::   pour surveiller la troupe ), voila donc breton et moi on t embrasse bien fort et tes pts bouts aussi 
zoé   ::  veille sur la plus merveilleuse maman caniche du monde   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

ma petite Zoé, si douce, si câline, si tendre et si belle, je t'aime et ne t'oublierai jamais. Je veux garder de toi cette si belle photo où tu souris au soleil :

*Zoé*


repose en paix mon petit ange et veille sur tes copains qui te cherchent partout  ::

----------


## elisa59

je me souviens de cette magnifique photo, chère Daysie,
Zoë veillera désormais sur tes petits et tu le sais d'ailleurs.
Nos petits amis ressentent tant de choses que nous ne pouvons percevoir...   ::

----------


## arianne

Daysie433,excuse mon retard. Je suis de tout coeur avec toi dans ces instants si pénibles. Zoè à connue le grand Bonheur avec toi,elle ne pouvait trouver une maman plus gentille que toi.Je t' embrasse très fort.Je pense fort à toi. Zoè de la haut,veille sur vous tous.Courage,je voudrais mettre des smilies,mais j' en trouve pas sur le Forum. 

                                     Pour toi Zoé.

----------


## Daysie433

merci de tout coeur arianne, j'ai bien reçu ton mail et je suis vraiment touchée de ton message.
si tu savais comme mon petit rayon de soleil me manque  ::  

 ::

----------


## inti

Je viens de lire la nouvelle du depart de Zoé !  ::  

Nous sommes de tout coeur avec toi daysie

----------


## Daysie433

la série continue pour mes petits séniors........ce matin à 11 H mon petit Lotus, canichou de 16 ans et 3 mois s'est endormi pour toujours dans mes bras chez la vétérinaire, il a rejoint ma petite Zoé partie il y a 9 jours seulement et mon petit Bobby parti le 29 mars  ::  

voici le lien de son post d'adoption sur rescue :

viewtopic.php?f=129&t=147458&hilit=lotus

il était à la spa d'Evreux, dans le 27 (eure) et personne n'en voulait à cause de son caractère ronchon (soins, toilettage, brossage à faire sous muselière).

depuis son gros AVC chez ma toiletteuse il y a 1 an 1/2 il n'est plus jamais resté le même.......mais à force de patience, d'amour, de câlins j'ai réussi à le faire devenir un papy "calin"....bien que cardiaque et devenu presque aveugle son petit coeur tenait bon mais il a fallu que je prenne la décision de le faire endormir car il a été victime d'une attaque de paralysie. Il s'est éteint doucement dans mes bras et encore une fois j'ai le coeur bien lourd.

voici mon petit Lotus :




avec ma petite Milaine x bichonne adoptée début mai qui a 12 ans 1/2


Lotus et Skipy


Lotus, Bobby et Zoé tous les 3 partis j'espère que là-haut ils sont réunis


Sieste de Lotus auprès de ma Zoé, tous deux canichous champagne


Trois petits partis en 4 mois, dont deux en 9 jours, beaucoup trop de chagrins pour moi. Reposez en paix mes amours
 ::   ::   ::  je vous aime et ne vous oublierai jamais.

----------


## inti

daysie  ::   ::  

Il faut que tu te dises que tu a eu la generosité d ouvrir ta porte et ton coeur à des vieux loulous !

Ce n'est pas facile pour toi de les voir partir mais il faut vraiment que tu te dises qu'ils ont eu une douce et belle fin de vie chez toi !

nous pensons fort à tous tes petits protegés partis au paradis des animaux !
Et à toi aussi Daysie !  ::

----------


## Daysie433

merci de tout coeur inti, j'ai tellement de chagrin......

petite vidéo de mon Lotus qui à 14 ans adorait encore jouer à la balle :

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xaemk6_lotus-3_animals

mon fils, jusqu'à la fin ne pouvait l'approcher, sauf pour jouer à la balle avec lui.

j'adore cette photo de lui dans la neige :
:

----------


## JUMECA

::  ma pauvre Monique, ça fait vraiment beaucoup de chagrin depuis peu de temps..
tes petits anges ont tous eu une belle et douce fin de vie, entourés de ton amour, au moins ils ne sont pas morts comme beaucoup trop, malheureusement, seuls au fond d'un box !!! 
bon courage, prends soin de toi, et gros calins à tes p'tits vieux   ::   ::  

reposez en paix petits anges   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

::  oh mince j avais pas vu  ma daysie , tellement triste pour toi , je suis tres peu sur le forum  ( mon ami est la 1 semaine avant l operation fin aout ), je suis sure que pt loup est parti serein apaisé et digne comme ta zoé , un bisou a la meute   ::   ::  
 ::  pt loup amuse toi la haut avec coupine zoé   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

elle est superbe la photos de tes 3 petits anges   ::   ::   ::  
 ::  bobby , zoé ; lotus

----------


## Daysie433

t'inquiètes pas ma fabienne, tu as assez de tes soucis, mais j'avoue que là presque 2 d'un coup et un troisième en 4 mois c'est trop dur pour moi.......j'en ai encore deux de bien malades j'espère qu'ils ne vont pas suivre dans la foulée mes petits Jisou et Loïs

bisous fabienne

et merci à tous pour vos gentils messages  ::

----------


## Cilou dans le 91

[center:1sa5z8lq]

Au revoir petit Lotus

Tu t&#39;es tellement battu pour rester auprès de ta maman.

Que de chagrin pour toi Monique. Philippe et moi partageons ta peine et ta douleur.

Ton petit papy "ronchon" est devenu tellement câlin avec ton aide, grace à toi il a connu l&#39;amour, la tendresse et le plaisir des câlins.

Petit Lotus va rejoindre tous les copains, ils t&#39;attendent.

Veille sur ta maman, c&#39;est tellement dur tout ce chagrin en si peu de temps.

Petit Lotus, repose en paix petit bonhomme.

[/center:1sa5z8lq]

----------


## Daysie433

merci cilou, toi aussi tu connais le chagrin pour tes petits disparus
bon courage à toi aussi.

----------


## Gaston

Deuxième message, et nouvelle tristesse..... 

Courage Daysie, je pense très fort à toi car j'ai connu la même peine de perdre en quelques semaines mes deux chats (gaston et poupette) et mon chien gandar.

----------


## Ambre29

Chère Daysie,
Je viens de lire toute l'histoire de vos adorables loulous.....et les larmes ruissellent sur mon visage....parce que je participe à votre chagrin et que celui-ci réveille en moi la douleur de mes petits disparus....les plus proches...il y a 2 ans (ma fifille de 14 ans, victime d'un cancer) et la dernière, il y a 1 mois et une semaine (terrible celle-là car par accident et encore presqu'un bb)...j'ai un mal fou à m'en remettre...
Peine aussi, parce qu'à travers votre récit, j'ai aimé vos petits séniors, tremblé pour eux, espéré avec vous...Votre Zoé, ressemblait bcp à mon Onyx (croisé lui)...
Je sais pour l'avoir vécu plusieurs fois, que seul le temps apaise la douleur, laissant alors la place aux souvenirs...mais jamais, au grand jamais il ne quitte la douce place qu'ils ont au fond de nos coeurs...Je vais très certainement accueillir  une nouvelle petite puce...parce que j'ai promis à mon rayon de soleil de le faire en sa mémoire...ses 2 "frères" de 6 et 5 ans, avec qui elle jouait tant, l'ont tellement cherchée...
Je suis en admiration devant vous...vous avez rendu si heureux ces petits séniors qui sont si lâchement abandonnés à la fin de leur vie...Bravo...Je pense bien à vous....

----------


## Daysie433

merci gaston, merci ambre29
courage à vous aussi pour vos petits disparus
mes larmes coulent à nouve

----------


## Daysie433

oh pardon j'ai mal tapé et mon message n'est pas complet :
je voulais dire :
mes larmes coulent à nouveau en lisant vos messages...........c'est très dur de perdre 3 petits à la suite et j'ai beaucoup de mal à m'en remettre, vous le savez aussi et le chagrin est comme les vagues sur la mer, il va et vient au gré des souvenirs, des messages, des photos.

je vous souhaite aussi bon courage car je comprends très bien combien c'est dur quand on perd nos petits.

----------


## Ambre29

Je voulais vous mettre des photos de mes louslous...mais elle sont trop grandes et je ne sais pas les réduire....  ::

----------


## jaspée

après Zoé, petit papy ronchon... suis désolée ma pauvre Daisy... mais l'age de nos loulous nous laissent peu d'espoir de les garder très longtemps... en 2010, j'ai perdu 4 de mes amours, une vieille jument de 30 ans, 2 toutous et une minette... je me suis promis de n'adopter maintenant que des seniors pour adoucir leur fin de vie... et je crois qu'on s'y attache encore plus qu'aux autres...  ::  
bon courage à toi   ::

----------


## Daysie433

courage aussi à toi jaspée pour la perte de tes petits.

mon papy Lotus n'était plus un papy "ronchon" depuis 18 mois, il était devenu comme tous mes autres petits un papy "calins".

je m'attends aussi, vu leurs âges, à voir partir mes deux papys de 16 ans 1/2 et 16 ans..........quand on adopte des seniors on sait qu'ils partiront plus vite que des plus jeunes..........c'est pour cela que je leur consacre tout mon temps, leur donne plein d'amour, profite de chaque seconde près d'eux, met ma vie de côté pour eux car ils n'ont plus que moi et ils m'apportent tant que grâce à eux je peux supporter tout ce qui peut m'arriver dans la vie.

----------


## Ambre29

Voilà, c'est fait...ma nouvelle petite louloute est à la maison...je suis allée la chercher hier. Il s'agit d'une petite Shih-Tzu de 8 ans réformée d'élevage...Un élevage pas très loin de chez moi. Oh! elle n'y était sans doute pas vraiment malheureuse, n'ayant connu que cet endroit toute sa vie...étant en liberté dans un petit espace vert, à certains moments de la journée...il y a pire comme élevage...d'autant qu'apparemment ils ne font pas de l'élevage intensif, préférant avoir plusieurs couples de reproducteurs...Mais bon !!!!...je pense qu'on se comprend !!! Pour le moment, elle est un peu perdue dans l'espace dont elle dispose...Elle a bien mangé ce midi...Les calins, connait pas beaucoup...les bras non plus...Aussi nous contentons nous de la laisser faire et venir vers nous à son gré...je laisse ma main prendre de l'accoudoir du canapé et elle vient la lècher...mais au moindre mouvement vers elle, elle s'éloigne....va plus volontiers vers mes 2 loulous. Hier elle était impressionnée par mon gros...  Aujourd'hui, elle ne fuit plus quand il approche...Mais bon...patience...çà va évoluer...elle n'a aucune agressivité, et pas terrorisée...juste craintive...Il faut lui laisser prendre ses repères et comprendre qu'elle est ici chez elle...

----------


## Daysie433

bravo ambre29 pour votre petite puce, les réformées d'élevage ont tout à apprendre, surtout les câlins mais petit à petit cela va venir.

avec de l'amour on fait vraiment des miracles pour ces petits.

----------


## capucine2345

Bonsoir Daysie   ::  
absente plusieurs semaines de rescue, j'apprend tout juste la disparition de vos 2 loulous   ::  
Je suis de tout coeur avec vous, vous remercie infiniment pour tous vos bons soins, votre amour, votre humanité    ::  
surtout ne pleurez pas leur départ, réjouissez-vous du bonheur qu'ils ont connu grâce à vous   ::  
10000000000000 mercis, qu'ils reposent enfin en paix, et qui sait, peut être, qu'un jour, nous accèdeont à leur paradis pour les retrouver à tout jamais   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## arianne

Hello Daysie, je passe pour te dire que je pense bien à toi.Prend soin de toi. gros câlins à tes poilus.

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir capucine2345,

merci pour votre gentil message, difficile de ne pas pleurer quand on perd trois petits en 4 mois et que je vois mon petit Jisou qui devient aussi maigre que mon petit Lotus.

j'ai entendu  ces mots "pas grave il t'en reste encore 5".....c'est comme si on disait à une maman qui vient de perdre son enfant : pas grave tu en as d'autres.

mais pour moi, chacun de mes petits était unique, attachant, différent des autres.....J'aurais tant voulu donner à Bobby plus de 10 mois de bonheur, pouvoir sauver ma petite Zoé et profiter encore de mon petit Lotus.

c'est encore trop dur pour moi parce que trop récent.

----------


## vidau fabienne

::  en coup de vent un bisou et des pensées pour tes loupiots   ::   ::   ::  
ambre on pourra avoir une photo de la pépette avec ses copinous   ::   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

pour les fans de pts bouts ca me creve le coeur , si vous connaissez quelqu un 
http://clochards-poilus.niceboard.com/t ... auillac-33

----------


## Daysie433

des nouvelles de mon petit Jisou qui ne va pas trop fort lui non plus.

depuis le départ de ma petite Zoé il s'ennuie et fait comme petit Lotus il perd beaucoup de poids et devient un petit fantôme sur pattes.....j'aime beaucoup cette photo où il est en position de grenouille


petit Loïs lui aussi toujours malade avec son coeur et son oedème




plus de post pour Bobby mais j'ai fait un petit montage photos tu me manques mon coeur


toi aussi petit Lotus tu me manques


et toi ma belle petite puce aussi


le copain Snif est en pleine forme


ma petite Milaine va très bien aussi


qu'ils soient là ou partis ils ont tous encore une grande place dans mon coeur  ::

----------


## Daysie433

pardon j'avais oublié de mettre mon petit Skipy :

Petits montages photos de Skipy va très, très bien

Skipy et Zoé

----------


## breton67

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
courage DAYSIE  ::

----------


## nallaflo

bonjour daysie, 

courage pour ces petits canichous.
le mien est parti dans mes bras il y a un an aujourd'hui. 
il était malade du cur,mais n'avait que 10 ans. cela faisait 3 ans que je le soignais. au départ, le veto ne lui donnait que quelques mois vu l'atteinte et le degradation sevère qu'il avait subit. je suis kiné, je l'ai drainé, comme on fait pour les bébés, quand il était encombré l'hiver. le technique n'est pas validée, mais l'a bien aidé pour passer les caps difficiles. 
avec du soin et de l'attention, ils peuvent aller loin, la preuve avec les vôtres. 
ils sont râleurs mais attachants!  ::   ::  
il me manque chaque jour. il a eu une vraie vie de chien et il est parti sans souffrir, un jour de visite de contrôle chez le veto. il devait le sentir. 
en tout cas, j'admire votre combat avec ces petits vieux....

----------


## capucine2345

Ma pauvre DAISIE, les humains ne comprendront jamais rien ..........
qu'on en ait 1 ou 15.......... lorsqu'ils partent c'est à chaque fois un arrachement........ c'est toujours trop tôt, toujours des regrets ...........rien ni personne pour les remplacer   ::   ::   ::   ::  

 14 mois après je pleure encore mon FIFI canichou, croisement mouton et veau  ::  , seulement 3 ans et demi ensemble..........  ::   ::  

courage

----------


## Daysie433

leurs départs font toujours souffrir et on ne les oublie jamais même si on donne leur place à un autre de ces petits abandonnés.

merci à tous vous êtes si gentils.......encore une visite hier  soir chez le vétérinaire pour mon petit Jisou qui a eu une poussée d'hormones et était "coincé" et en "pleine forme" depuis plusieurs heures et avec son coeur malade il a fallu lui faire une piqûre pour lui faire une "castration chimique" afin d'enrayer le problème.....j'ai bien cru qu'il allait mourir. Si la piqûre ne fait rien au bout de 4 jours il faudra lui refaire une injection d'ici 8 jours. Il avait dû faire des rêves érotiques.

vous vous rendez compte à 17 ans presque il était comme un jeunot et la vétérinaire m'a expliqué qu'il était comme un papy ayant trop pris de viagra......quand on le lit ça fait rire ou sourire mais pas moi quand j'ai vu dans quel état il était. Il était épuisé et du coup a eu un examen complet.

j'avais bien vu qu'il avait beaucoup maigri (comme mon petit Lotus), de 5,7 kg il est descendu à 4 kg, avec une fonte musculaire importante et la vétérinaire m'a dit que c'était mauvais signe et que ça voulait dire qu'il était en fin de vie lui aussi.  

encore beaucoup de chagrins en perspective.

il n'a pas trop aimé l'examen pour la prostate, heureusement qu'il avait une muselière sinon il nous aurait mordu toutes les deux.
D'épuisement il s'est ensuite endormi dans son panier de transport pendant que je réglais la vétérinaire.

sinon pas de fièvre et il a encore beaucoup de forces car à deux nous avions du mal à le tenir. 

Là il vient enfin de s'endormir et je vais en faire autant et je suis contente car la piqûre l'a bien calmé et pas besoin d'y retourner.

bonne nuit à tous.

----------


## vidau fabienne

::  de ses nouvelles preuve que papylou est encore en forme mais malgré tout l evidence de la vieillesse est la aussi , je t embrasse , calins aux gros

----------


## capucine2345

::   ::  ohhhhhhhh ces loulous ils nous font tourner en bourriques   ::  

 ::   malheureusement quand l'heure sonne ..........mais pour le moment il est bien vivant, meêm plutôt très vivant ce tit JISOU alors vivez, prifitez, calinez ........... sans penser au pire   ::  

Courage  ::

----------


## Daysie433

heureusement que mon fils est plus doué que moi pour l'informatique, enfin je suis à nouveau connectée sur le nouveau rescue
dur week end pour mes petits trois d'entre eux ont vômi......un virus sans doute.
là ils vont un peu mieux et se reposent :Smile:

----------


## vidau fabienne

un bisou , petard moi j ai du mal , pareil si ma fille avait pas ete la impossible mais la elle demenage , je sais pas si jaurai tout compris , surtoutpour les smileys entre autres ,un calins aux loulous

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour, 

mon petit Jisou a fait un malaise ce matin, je l'ai de suite porté chez le véto qui m'a dit c'est soit un gros AVC ou une crise d'épilepsie......pour l'instant il est sous perfusion avec piqûre pour réoxygéner le cerveau, une piqûre aussi pour le choc émotionnel car il est en état de choc et des perfs pour le réhydrater  

lors de son malaise il était tétanisé, arc-bouté, tout dur et quand je l'ai pris dans mes bras au bout d'une minute il est devenu comme une poupée de chiffon, je l'ai ramassé et de suite porté chez le véto et il ne s'est écoulé que quelques mn le véto se trouvant à 300 m de chez moi. En voiture je ne le voyais plus bouger j'ai cru qu'il était parti. 

verdict ce soir pour mon pauvre petit père, il est mon premier adopté 
j'ai eu si peur que j'en ai encore des nausées. Pensez à mon petit coeur.

----------


## Gaston

Courage, je pense à vous deux très fort

----------


## Chinooka

Donne-nous vite des nouvelles, on croise très fort les doigts pour que tout aille bien.

----------


## vidau fabienne

:: oh mince  pt loup , j espere qu il aura encore un pt répit , tu les aimes tant tes pts frisés , un gros calin a tous et surtout du courage , il faut y croire mais 
on sait combien ils sont fragiles nos pts vieux alors j espere pour toi que jisou sera capable de se battre  ::

----------


## chrisdu13112

toujours pas de nouvelles??? monique, nous pensons très fort à vous et espérons que jisou ira mieux ce soir!!!

----------


## esiocnarf

on y pense très très fort ...... donne nous vite les nouvelles?

----------


## hitchcock

Ouh....ptit Jisou est un petit vieux fragile depuis un moment; et tu as tellement eu de chagrin depuis 1 an que je me doutes que tu dois être dans tous tes états...Est-ce que c'est la gentille véto? Au moins elle fera de son mieux et elle t'expliquera...
Plein de bises et dis-nous...si tu es en état de parler...

----------


## vidau fabienne

une pensée pour jisou , ou qu il soit encore avec daysie ou peut etre  :: mais on pense a vous , daysie , jisou ::

----------


## Daysie433

mon petit Jisou est un vaillant petit guerrier.


je suis rentrée à 19 H avec lui à la maison, il n'a pas de séquelles de son malaise pour l'instant mais la vétérinaire m'a quand même dit qu'elle ne savait pas combien de temps il irait bien et que si une autre crise aussi violente se produisait à nouveau il fallait le laisser partir.


quand je suis allée le rechercher il m'a reconnu, m'a fait plein de léchouilles et il a marché.


il est très fatigué a dormi pendant plus de deux heures et il vient de manger et se rendort tout calmement à présent......il ne tremble plus.


tous ses copains sont allés le renifler gentiment dans son panier de transport matelassé.........petite Milaine lui a fait plein de bisous et même Skipy est allé le sentir, Snif lui a même rentré sa tête dans le panier pour le sentir de plus près.


dans deux mois il aura 17 ans s'il arrive jusque là..........je vais profiter à 100 % de mon petit coeur car j'ai eu une peur affreuse ce matin croyant qu'il était parti et surtout ne pas le ramener ce soir.


j'espère qu'il va passer une bonne nuit, il a mangé de la patée appétente mélangée à ses croquettes, je suis si contente qu'il soit revenu parmi nous et il m'a fait de gros câlins.


cela ne durera peut-être pas mais ce qui compte en ce moment c'est qu'il soit encore parmi nous.


merci pour vos messages si gentils.

----------


## Chinooka

C'est une bonne nouvelle ! Chouchoute-le bien... mais ça je n'en doute pas !!!

----------


## esiocnarf

::

----------


## vidau fabienne

le pt coeur est chez lui , en vous souhaitant une bonne nuit a tous les 2 et aux autres aussi mais bon aujourdh ui c est jisou le chouchou , un gros calin de maman daysie quoi de meilleur  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Daysie433

merci fabienne, bonne nuit à toi aussi.

Jisou s'est réveillé pour faire une grande marée de pipi (forcément ce sont les perfusions) il à l'air bien éveillé car il commence à râler après les copains donc ça va mieux  ::   ::

----------


## breton67

DAYSIE je suis vraiment désolée,je n avais pas vu qu une fois de plus tu as été confrontée a cette grosse angoise  :: 
le ciel soit loué il est a nouveau pres de toi et j éspere de tout coeur qu il va les feter ses 17 ans!!
comme tu dis s il rale c est qu il va mieux et je croise les doigts pour que cela continue 
courage Daysie

----------


## chrisdu13112

chaque jour est une victoire supplémentaire!!!!!!! mais on le sait les canichous sont des vrais petits guerriers!!!!!!!!!! maintenant monique il ne vous reste qu'à le câliner et à le choyer le petit coeur.... faîtes lui un gros câlin de ma part et je vous embrasse très fort..

----------


## Daysie433

merci breton, merci chris,

Jisou a passé une très bonne nuit et il a mangé ce matin, avec plus d'appétit que d'habitude.

nous allons profiter de lui à fond car je ne sais pas combien de temps cela va durer.

il reprend "son petit caractère" il râle à nouveau pas étonnant après ce qu'il a subi avant (vertèbres brisées qui se sont re-soudées de travers et trachée déviée suite à maltraitance). ce qui explique sa démarche avec dos arrondi comme les chats quand ils sont en colère.

un vrai petit battant qui n'aime pas qu'on le porte mais fait des léchouilles à chaque fois qu'il passe à côté de moi.

mais je l'aime tel qu'il est mon râlou comme on dit ici  ::   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

il rale :: plus de doute c est bien un mec , , tres heureuse pour toi , un petit rayon de soleil apres un sacré coup de froid ,bisous bisous

----------


## Gaston

Une grosse caresses à tous tes petits et particulièrement au  papy ronchon........ ::

----------


## Chinooka

La journée s'est bien passée ?

----------


## Daysie433

> La journée s'est bien passée ?


bonsoir chinooka,

super journée pour le petit Jisou qui a bien mangé ce matin et ce soir ses croquettes mélangées à sa patée appétente.

il a marché dans la salle à manger, s'est levé pour boire, s'est promené et est retourné gentiment à son panier sans se tromper malgré sa très faible vue ce qui prouve que malgré son gros malaise il n'a pas perdu la tête, sinon il a beaucoup dormi aussi car son malaise l'a bien fatigué quand même.

je n'en reviens pas de l'énergie et de la volonté de vivre de ce petit papy sorti en justesse de fourrière avant l'euthanasie et malgré son petit coeur malade il tient le coup mon papy.

je vais en profiter au maximum car on ne sait jamais la durée d'un répit mais je souhaite de tout coeur que ce petit fêtera ses 3 ans chez moi le 2 décembre et ses 17 ans le 20 décembre et qu'il sera encore là pour Noël.

là il est dans son panier et me regarde, on dirait un bébé chien tellement il est devenu tout petit, il a encore son cathéter et demain je vais aller chez la vétérinaire pour lui demander si on lui laisse ou on lui enlève et lui renouveler son candilat.

je dois dire que de le voir si calme et si confiant, si rassuré me fait chaud au coeur. :: gros bisous.

----------


## hitchcock

Chouette il  a passé une bonne journée, donc toi aussi. Tu vas voir il va tenir le choc pour fêter son anniv..
Je suis vraiment contente ce soir, bonne nuit!

----------


## breton67

comment va ton petit blanchon aujourd hui ?et toi meme ?une peur pareille ça te retombe dessus le ou les jours d apres ?? ::  ::

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour sonja,

aujourd'hui Jisou est en pleine forme, il dévore la nourriture, marche et redevient "ronchon"  

par contre il a encore perdu 100 g depuis mardi, je sors de chez la vétérinaire à l'instant car elle lui avait laissé son cathéter au cas où il referait une autre crise, il a grogné tout le temps et elle n'était pas trop rassurée la pauvre  

il a une démarche chancelante mais pas plus que d'habitude, entre sa crise et sa prise en charge par la véto il ne s'est pas passé plus de 4 mn et il n'a aucune séquelle à son cerveau, je pense que ce court délai lui a sauvé la vie.

je lui ai pris une nouvelle plaquette de candil.. pour son cerveau. Si la véto n'avait pas été si près de nous, il ne serait sans doute plus là.

c'est très gentil de demander des nouvelles, ça fait plaisir, merci.

moi, ça va j'ai pu dormir un peu cette nuit car il n'a pas bougé, les autres vont le renifler pour voir s'il va bien heureusement ils sont tous gentils avec lui.

j'espère que tes petits et toi vous allez bien.

bisous sonja

----------


## JUMECA

oh Monique, je découvre tes derniers messages, je n'avais plus les alertes ...
bien contente que ton petit pépère s'en soit sorti  ::  

gros bisous, et gros calins à ta tite meute    ::   ::

----------


## r'is27

Ma pauvre Daisy je viens juste de voir la nouvelle pour ton petit Jisou, mon dieu comme tu as dû avoir peur,  très contente que le petit aille mieux.
gros bisous et calins à tes petits loulous

----------


## arianne

Daysie je suis très contente pour Jisou.Fais de gros câlins à tout tes amours de poilus. ::  Je n' arrivait plus à me connecter.Biz à toi.

----------


## vidau fabienne

un bisou a tous les pts frisés et a toi , un plus gros a jisou ,

----------


## arianne

Je passait pour avoir des nouvelles de Jisou.Je repasserais,en attendant gros câlins à tes poilus,et toi! Je t' embrasse très fort.

----------


## Daysie433

coucou arianne,

petit Jisou est toujours là, à ma plus grande joie, il est très actif et remuant mon Jisou a déambulé de 3 H 46 du matin à 6 H 32, donc pas vraiment dormi beaucoup.
ça pour marcher, il sait marcher je le recommande à ceux qui veulent passer une nuit blanche :: 

il a toujours bon appétit et ça fait vraiment plaisir de voir qu'il a surmonté son gros AVC mon petit guerrier. :: 

demain, toilettage à domicile pour Milaine, Skipy et Snif.......je les laisse pour une fois dans les mains expertes de ma toiletteuse et je laisse tranquille mes deux papys Jisou et Loïs pour ne pas trop les fatiguer. On verra pour eux.

Milaine ma x bichonne a les poils très longs et comme elle est courte sur pattes toute la poussière est en dessous, je viens de la laver et c'était trop marrant, elle voulait sortir de la baignoire et s'est roulée ensuite dans le drap de bain comme une petite folle et s'est sauvée car elle ne voulait pas que je la sèche avec le sèche cheveux, course-poursuite entre nous deux, dommage que ce n'était pas filmé.

il y aura des photos avant/après pour toute la tribu :: 

bonne soirée à toi et gros bisous pour toi et tes petits.

----------


## vidau fabienne

je suis tres heureuse que jisou aille bien ,  mon gros m en a fait passé tant et tant de nuits blanches les derniers mois que je comprends ta fatiguie et je bossais en plus , j etais au radar ,les loupiots vont etre tout beaux , pour les non toilettés , t as raison de les laisser tranquilles , s il se laissent laver par toi a la rigueur mais la coupe je pense que  pourvu que le trou de balles ::   soit degagé ca ira bien  ::

----------


## arianne

Daysie,je pense fort à toi,je suis très contente pour  Jisou,petit cœur va! Tu as beaucoup de courage,profite un max de cette boule d' amour.Je vous embrasse bien fort, les deux et quatre pattes. ::

----------


## Daysie433

coucou les filles,

eh bien les nuits se suivent et ne se ressemblent pas......la nuit dernière Jisou s'est endormi à minuit trente pour se réveiller ce matin à 10 H, un vrai petit ange :: 

toilettage cet après-midi pour mes trois voyous, début à 14 H 20 fin à 18 H 20 pour trois chiens, j'ai le dos cassé car à deux, la toiletteuse et moi, il a fallu qu'on fasse presque des prises de catch  ::  pour arriver à tenir les loulous qui gigotaient comme des asticots au bout de la ligne du pêcheur  :: , dont un sous muselière et les trois se sont pris pour des cerfs-volants vu que quand on voulait faire les pattes
ils les mettaient toutes en l'air me laissant les porter et la toiletteuse était obligée de tirer sur chaque patte pour réussir à les faire  :: très physique en somme, je suis crevée, le dos en compote et la toiletteuse elle avait trop chaud.

heureusement que les deux plus âgés, Jisou et Loïs dormaient tranquillement  ::  

maintenant les voilà tout beaux, promis les photos vont arriver bientôt il faut que je recharge mon appareil  ::  je n'ai rien fait d'autre de l'après-midi.

mes catcheurs dorment à présent eux aussi sont bien fatigués  :: 

je vous souhaite aussi, à toutes une bonne nuit et gros bisous pour vous  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou Monique.

Jisou va toujours bien ? Tu as des photos du toilettage  ::  ?

----------


## arianne

:: Hello Daysie,c' est trop rigolo comme tu explique le toilettage.Sacré séance de gym.Passez tous un bon week-end. A tous un grand  ::

----------


## Daysie433

> Coucou Monique.
> 
> Jisou va toujours bien ? Tu as des photos du toilettage  ?


Voilà, voilà chinooka les photos arrivent :

comme promis voici les photos des petits compagnons de Gandhi.


*QUESTION DE TOILETTAGE AVANT/APRES*


SNIF AVANT



SNIF APRES



SKIPY AVANT



SKIPY APRES



MILAINE AVANT



MILAINE APRES



MES DEUX PLUS AGES N'ONT PAS ETE TOILETTES (17 et 16 ans) on les a laissé tranquille
LOIS



JISOU



TOUT EST UNE QUESTION DE GOUTS

----------


## Chinooka

Après Milaine et avec Gandhi, tu commences à faire des infidélités aux canichous ! A ton avis, Gandhi aura besoin de toilettage ?

----------


## Daysie433

> Après Milaine et avec Gandhi, tu commences à faire des infidélités aux canichous ! A ton avis, Gandhi aura besoin de toilettage ?


ben figures-toi Régine que je n'en sais rien du tout, il a l'air d'avoir été toiletté il y a peu de temps, les ongles bien coupés mais je ne sais pas si son poil poussera encore..........seul le temps nous le dira et comme on ignore vraiment ses croisements ce sera la surprise  ::

----------


## breton67

peu importe d ailleurs il est craquant  :: 
et les blanchons ma foi ils se sont fait tout beaux pour le petit frere

----------


## arianne

::  Sont trop chou après le toilettage,on dirait des petits moutons.Merci pour ces belles photos. ::  SNIF était rigolo avant la coupe aussi,on aurait dit un Punk. ::

----------


## Daysie433

petit Jisou est toujours fidèle au post et il trouve du réconfort près de petit Gandhi qui dort près de lui la nuit  :: 

voici encore quelques photos :

petit Gandhi malgré tous ses handicaps se débrouille très bien dans la maison et dehors........un vrai petit coeur sur pattes :wink: ma véto n'en revenait pas de voir un petit papy autant heureux de vivre que lui et autonome comme quoi la surdité totale et la cécité combinées ne les empêche pas d'être heureux et il s'entend parfaitement avec tous les autres de ma tribu  :Smile:  


voilà la bouille de petit Gandhi



Gandhi 4,2 kg et Snif  8,2 kg



Skipy en promenade le soir 









la crise du logement (Gandhi, Milaine, Snif)



Snif et petit Loïs, toujours perché sur son matelas



Snif et Gandhi dans une sieste commune



je vous souhaite à tous une bonne journée

----------


## Gaston

Je viens de découvrir le petit dernier, un petit noir au milieu de tout ce beige, tu fais des infidelité aux canichoux.............

Mais il a une vrai bouille à bisous ce petit, 4kg c'est vraiment une miniature.

Fait plein de caresses à tes petits vieux..........

----------


## Daysie433

> Je viens de découvrir le petit dernier, un petit noir au milieu de tout ce beige, tu fais des infidelité aux canichoux.............
> 
> Mais il a une vrai bouille à bisous ce petit, 4kg c'est vraiment une miniature.
> 
> Fait plein de caresses à tes petits vieux..........



gandhi vient d'une fourrière du 62, voir son histoire sur ce lien :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...ghlight=gandhi

avec ma petite bichonne Milaine, ce sont les deux seuls qui ne sont pas des caniches dans ma tribu :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...hlight=milaine

----------


## elisa59

*"voila la photographe! 
bonjour Mdame. euh...vous connaissez Daysie ?
"La fée des animaux" ?
Bon , je suis petit, mais là, tout debout avec mes grandes oreilles...
je suis un peu grand non ?
dites lui que j'aime beaucoup les caniches.
je suis sûr qu'elle va venir me chercher."*
 ::  ::  :: 

merci à toi chère Monique d'avoir adopté ce petit loup adorable!
j'espère que Jisou se maintient comme il se peut.
1000 bisous à vous tous ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

nous sommes le 26 11, en 2008 a la meme epoque pt jisou ne devait sa survie  qu a la bonté de daysie , pt jisou veillit mais que de bonheur et d amour il recoit depuis 3 aans , bisous mon bibou a toi aussi daysie et aux autres crevettes  ::

----------


## Daysie433

merci les filles, 

rigolo ton commentaire elisa merci.

c'est vrai fabienne c'était il y a 3 ans que Jisou devait partir, je me suis inscrite sur Rescue quelques jours avant pour chercher un petit chat à adopter et je suis tombée en première page sur petit Jisou à la fourrière en attente d'euthanasie, si petit la tête baissée vers le sol et j'ai craqué à peine 6 H après la création de son post je l'ai demandé en adoption.......et les autres ont suivi petit à petit.

petit Jisou ne va toujours pas fort, mais il mange et se lève pour ses besoins, il ne me reconnait plus guère mais remue la queue quand il boit, il continue à maigrir de plus en plus mais il s'accroche le petit papy.

petit Gandhi est toujours près de lui, un peu trop peut-être des fois mais au moins il lui tient chaud et le rassure et ça c'est important.

cette nuit encore en pointillés.........3 H d'interruption à partir de 1 H 32.........mais on les aime, on les aime et on tient le coup pour eux.

le 2 décembre cela fera 3 ans qu'il est avec nous et il aura ses 17 ans le 20 décembre

----------


## Daysie433

petit Jisou, te voilà sur cette photo tel que je t'ai vu pour la première fois sur rescue et tu as été ma première adoption.


aujourd'hui, petit coeur, cela fait 3 ans que tu partages ma vie et quand je te vois si petit, si menu, te battre pour rester encore près de tes copains et moi..........je me dis que tu es un vaillant petit guerrier et que malgré ton petit coeur bien malade ton envie de vivre te soutient encore.


sur cette photo tu partages le canapé avec tous les copains, tu es à gauche, à côté de Princesse, Zoé et Snif



là tu es près de mon petit Lotus qui m'a quitté il y a bientôt 3 mois



sur celle ci, je te trouve très, très beau et tu as l'air d'un petit chiot



cette photo date d'il y a deux ans, tu avais 15 ans



ici, tu es en compagnie de petit Loïs



sur cette photo tu tiens compagnie à ma petite Zoé partie en Juillet



sur celle ci mon coeur tu es à côté de mon Snoopy disparu en mars 2009 et de Lotus



en promenade avec petite Zoé



et ici à côté de mon petit papypagneul Bobby décédé en mars 2011



te voilà en septembre de cette année



voilà, je voulais te remercier de partager ma vie depuis 3 ans, le 20 décembre si ton état le permet tu auras 17 ans


pour tes 3 ans chez nous, pour te remercier de tout l'amour que tu m'as donné, je te fais plein de bisous mon coeur

----------


## vidau fabienne

oh la photo ou il est couche en mode crapaud et celle avec bobby , ils sont beaux tes canichoux ,enfin bobby il s etait deguisé parce qu il savait que chez toi il serait heureux comme gandhi lui aussi a du te faire les yeux doux pour avoir sa place au milieu des frisés  ::

----------


## arianne

Daysie fais plein de câlins à ta petite troupe,gros bisou à toi.

----------


## Daysie433

aujourd'hui c'est l'anniversaire de mon petit Jisou, petit coeur parti dans son monde, qui me reconnait à peine mais fait quand même de grosses léchouilles sur ma main à chaque fois que je le prends dans mes bras.


petit Jisou qui partage ma vie depuis 3 ans, lutte pour rester encore un peu avec nous malgré sa cécité totale et son petit coeur malade.


qui mange encore de bon appétit et qui reprends un peu de poids.


qui tombe parfois car il a beaucoup maigri.


qui se lève pour ne pas faire sous lui et couine quand il veut que je l'aide.


petit Jisou qui est mon premier sauvetage sur Rescue


je cherchais un petit chat à adopter et je t'ai vu toi


petit coeur qui transforme mes nuits en jours à force de déambuler


petit Jisou que j'aime de tout mon coeur


sur celle ci, je te trouve très, très beau et tu as l'air d'un petit chiot



*je te souhaite un très bon anniversaire mon petit JISOU pour tes 17 ans*

----------


## Gaston

*Bon anniversaire petit JISOU d'amour*,    :: 

 profite bien de ta maman qui t'aime

----------


## Chinooka

::  ::  ::  Heureux anniversaire petit Jisou  ::  ::  :: 

17 printemps , quel bel âge  :: 

On ne peut que te souhaiter encore plein de moments de bonheur avec ta famille, c'est ce que je fais de très bon coeur  ::

----------


## aglae84

bon anniversaire petit JISOU quel bel age grâce aux bons soins de ta maman. Moi ma fifille MONETTE aura 16 ans le 10 janvier et elle est en pleine forme pourvu que ça dure, c'est une adoption sur Rescue aussi en février 2010 ::

----------


## teddy82

Tres bon anniversaire petit bonhome

----------


## ladylili33

bon anniversaire petit jisou, je te souhaite tout le bonheur du monde avec ta maman qui t'aime

----------


## vmmiss

bon anniversaire, c'est magnifique d'arriver à cet âge et d'être aimé  ::

----------


## Daysie433

je vous souhaite à tous un bon réveillon ainsi qu'un bon Noël





joyeux Noël à tous vos petits compagnons à quatre pattes
qui ont la chance de vivre entourés d'amour avec un bon panier au chaud

----------


## Daysie433

merci pour vos gentils messages qui me vont droit au coeur.


petit Loïs a enfin cessé de crier de douleur, il mange du bout des dents et cela me fait peur de voir mes petits de 16 et 17 ans (Jisou et Loïs)  se transformer peu à peu en petits fantômes squelettiques..........c'est effrayant leur perte de poids, je me demande comment ils font pour tenir le coup.


quant à ma petite Milaine elle semble tousser moins mais c'est toujours embêtant qu'elle soit sous cortisone aux mauvais effets secondaires. Vivement que le traitement soit fini.


bonne journée à tous et tous mes voeux pour la nouvelle année 2012 à vous et tous vos petits

----------


## Chinooka

Une très heureuse année à toi Monique ainsi qu'à Nicolas et à la petite meute  ::  

Ca ne va pas te consoler mais les jumeaux (qui auront 14 ans début février, ce qui est pas mal pour des chiens de plus grande taille) ont fort maigri aussi, j'ai l'impression d'avoir des gringalets ! Quand je les vois partir au jardin ensemble, j'ai l'impression de voir un couple de centenaires ! Par contre ils ont toujours bon appétit. Mais l'âge est là avec son cortège de bobos. Du moment que nos compagnons à 4'pattes ne souffrent pas et qu'ils trouvent encore la vie agréable, c'est le principal.

Que 2012 soit une année heureuse pour tous et pour un maximum de poilus, à défaut de pouvoir les sauver tous...

Bisous, caresses à tes minis  ::

----------


## breton67

je vois moi aussi Pollen et Lutin maigrir  et j ai le coeur qui se serre .......ce matin Lutin est tombé de la 1ere marche jusqu en bas ,il va falloir que je le tienne en laisse pour descendre il n y voit plus guere  :: il y a une bonne douzaine de marches ,mais il s est relevé presque de suite et pendant la ballade a trotté comme d habitude , moi j étais sonnée cela fait tres peur 
ce soir anti inflamatoire dans la gamelle 
Régine comme le temps a passé vite pour toi aussi ,je ne voyais pas tes loulous aussi agés et zut pour ces années qui défilent me foutent le bourdon :: 
*Bonne Année a tous et a toutes*

----------


## Daysie433

mes petits loulous SNIF, MILAINE ET SKIPY ont tous les trois 13 ans aujourd'hui .............. bon anniversaire petits coeurs







mon petit papy GANDHI lui a 14 ans aujourd'hui............bon anniversaire petit coeur

----------


## elisa59

joyeux anniversaire a tous tes petits loups chère Daysie et un petit spécial pour Gandhi  ::  ::  ::  :: 
bonne année à tous...

----------


## Daysie433

merci pour vos voeux les filles mais l'année commence avec tristesse pour moi, ce matin à 11 H 30 j'ai dû faire euthanasier mon petit papy LOÏS qui n'arrivait plus à manger, ni boire, ni garder son traitement pour ses reins ni son coeur et qui vômissait tout.

il est tombé en hypothermie à  37°, il avait des aphtes dans la bouche, une très grosse crise d'urée de laquelle il ne se serait pas remis et j'ai pris la pire décision pour moi, mais la meilleure pour lui, arrêter ses souffrances en le laissant partir sereinement dans mes bras. 

Il s'est endormi contre mon coeur sans se rendre compte de rien tout en douceur  ::  sous mes caresses et mes pleurs.......repose en paix petit canichou tu avais eu 16 ans en octobre et tu es resté parmi nous pendant deux ans. Je t'aime petit coeur et je ne t'oublierai jamais  :: 

en 10 mois 4 de mes petits sont partis cela fait beaucoup de tristesse en peu de temps, j'ai un peu de mal à gérer tous ces départs rapprochés.

lien du post de Loïs sur rescue 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...ighlight=jisou

----------


## elisa59

Petit Lois est parti en ce début d'année, je comprends ta tristesse, chère Daysie, tous mes caniches adorés sont partis à 13 ans seulement et avec
la même pathologie, extrême maigreur, impossibilité de s'alimenter...
ton petit a vécu deux années de bonheur avec la compagnie et l'affection de tes petits protégés, 
avec ton amour immodéré pour les petits abandonnés, cette compréhension innée de l'animal blessé par la vie...
c'est ce dont il faut se souvenir. 16 ans, c'est exceptionnel : tu le sais, il n'est pas loin, il a rejoint touts ses copains  du ciel (et copines,je pense à la belle Zoé), ; tu as plein d'amis là haut qui 
surveillent et protègent tes petits "papys" dont certains luttent jour après jour pour rester le plus longtemps possible avec leur maman de cur.
Je t'apporte tout mon soutien même si cela n'enlève rien à la peine.
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Daysie433

mon petit Jisou, caniche nain abricot de 17 ans, mon premier adopté sur Rescue, mon petit coeur est parti ce matin et a rejoint mon petit Loïs parti lundi et tous ses camarades.


Jisou était un petit caniche lof, il s'appelait Jisou du Bois du Tronquoy au corps torturé dans sa vie d'avant. Il est arrivé chez moi le 2/12/2008 à l'âge de 14 ans, je l'ai sorti de fourrière de coulommiers où il devait être euthanasié le 26/11/2008. Il a partagé 3 ans de notre vie.


c'était un brave petit guerrier mais cette fois ci il a perdu sa bataille, cette nuit il pleurait et ce matin ne tenait plus debout, par respect et amour pour lui je l'ai emmené et il s'est endormi paisiblement dans mes bras chez la vétérinaire.....c'est très dur moralement, deux en 4 jours,  5 partis en 10  mois.


hier soir on m'a téléphoné pour que je prenne un petit caniche âgé de la spa de ma ville, en refuge depuis des années, accidenté dans la cour du refuge écrasé par une voiture, qu'on a dû amputer d'une patte suite à l'accident et qui se fait malmener par les autres chiens mais j'ai répondu non : je ne me sens plus la force morale d'en prendre encore un autre qui risquerait de se faire bousculer aussi  par mes deux dominants et je m'en veux d'avoir dit "non" mais là, je suis vidée, à bout de nerfs et de chagrin.


il me reste 4 petits, un de 14 ans sauvé de la fourrière de Hénin Beaumont x york/terrier avec plein de soucis de santé : cardiaque, aveugle, kystes à l'anus, double kérato/conjonctivite sèche, sourd, une petite mamie bichonne de 13 ans opérée d'un cancer mammaire et deux autres de 13  ans en bonne santé pour l'instant (je croise les doigts)............il faut que je me concentre sur eux et que je pense aussi enfin un petit peu à moi, je suis trop fatiguée vraiment.

----------


## Gaston

Absente du forum pendant quelques jours je viens d'apprendre les tristes nouvelles de ce début d'année. Difficile de t'envoyer les voeux de nouvel an

Loïs et petit Jisou  ::   :: 

Je t'envoie plein de  :: 

Fais plein de caresses à tes petits et courage tu as donné beaucoup d'amour et de présence à tes petits frisés et de la haut ils veillent sur toi.

----------


## teddy82

:: Doux repos petit Lois Courage a toi

----------


## esiocnarf

ohhh ma pauvre Daysie..... toi qui te donne tant de mal.... je ne sais que dire pour essayer d'apaiser ton chagrin... tu as su leur redonner une dignité, tu leur a donné de l'amour, ce sont eux à présent qui vont veiller sur toi.  ::

----------


## Youki

Beaucoup de courage  ::  :: ...

Repose en paix petit Jisou... Veille sur ta maman et tes petits compagnons  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

oh ma pauvre daysie que te dire de plus  ::  ::  jisou aussi etait au bout mais c est vraiment dur pour toi , je crois qu il faut savoir souffler 
dommage pour le pt coeur pour qui tu as dit non mais tu ne peux pas prendre toute la misére du monde , on pt jisou méritait son paradis , il l a connu sur terre a tes cotés il le retrouve la haut , et les copains aussi , pleins de bisous , tu sais combien grace a toi ils sont partis sereins , dignes et apaisés 
 :: jisou , rejoints tes pts amis et veillez sur votre bonne fée   ::

----------


## breton67

MONIQUE , je pleure avec toi dieu que ce doit dur!!
il faut arreter un bon moment,faire une pause sinon tu vas craquer et pour de bon ,il te reste les autres qui ne sont pas tous jeunes et qui vont avoir besoin tellement besoin de toi ne serait ce que pour les aider eux aussi a refaire la meute c est un choc pour eux aussi
ils ne souffrent plus et ils ont été heureux choyés et sont partis dans tes bras 
tu as fait tout ce qui était possible 
je t embrasse tres tres fort

----------


## Daysie433

merci sonja je sais combien tu es aussi touchée par ces départs  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

pour valerie qui n oublie pas son winner et 3 ans de recherches 
a regarder aujourdh ui 
*L'avis de recherche de WINNER sera diffusé aujourd'hui sur M6 à 16h25 dans l'émission "c'est ma vie"*

----------


## Daysie433

un petit mot en passant pour dire que je n'ai pas pû  passer de mails à tous vu que je viens de changer d'ordi et que mes archives et mes dossiers n'ont pas encore été transférés

je n'ai plus aucune adresse mail, ni n° de tél puisque tout est encore sur l'ancien ordi.

j'ai réussi à dormir un peu écroulée de chagrin.

j'avais mis hier au soir les trois paniers près du canapé où je dors : le grand où dormait Jisou près de Gandhi, le moyen où dormait Milaine, et le petit.

quand j'ai fermé la lumière Gandhi était dans le petit, Milaine dans le moyen, ce matin au réveil Gandhi était dans le grand panier et Milaine tout contre lui.

j'ai un peu peur pour le petit Gandhi car Jisou était son idole et il ne le quittait pas d'une semelle, j'espère que le départ de Jisou ne va pas le rendre malade.

Snif me fait toujours la tête, il reste collé au mur dans la journée et plus contre moi la nuit..............quand je suis rentrée hier midi sans Jisou dans le panier il est allé plonger sa tête dedans, a reniflé, a cherché ensuite Jisou partout et m'a regardé et depuis il reste collé le dos contre le mur, il m'en veut..............cette semaine il m'a vu partir deux fois avec Loïs et Jisou et revenir sans eux...........il est tellement traumatisé qu'hier il n'a pas voulu rester dehors en promenade et a fait demi-tour aussitôt............il a peut-être peur que je le sorte et ne le ramène pas avec moi, allez savoir ce qui se passe dans la tête de ce petit abandonné  ::

----------


## elisa59

Chère Daysie, 
tout le monde a si bien résumé cet engagement sans limite dont tu as fait preuve ces derniers temps...et je ne suis donc pas la seule à te conseiller de prendre du recul...
consacre toi a tes 4 petits seniors, c'est déjà exemplaire!
N'oublie pas ta santé ; les petits que tu as adoptés  sur un coup de cur étaient envoyés du ciel, tu as senti instinctivement qu'ils devaient
rejoindre la chaleur de ton foyer et pour certains un cur généreux et aimant pour les accompagner jusqu'au bout du chemin de la vie...
ce que tu as fait avec beaucoup d'amour et de dévouement ; et tu as eu raison.
C'était écrit.
prends soin de toi à présent chère Monique...
Ne culpabilise surtout pas pour Snif, il ne t'en veut sûrement pas, simplement, il a lui aussi...du chagrin... d'avoir perdu ses petits compagnons.
T'inquiète, il sait très bien où ils se trouvent à présent...les animaux perçoivent bien plus que nous cet écran invisible où les yeux ne voient pas mais juste le cur... ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## breton67

Monique plus un avec  :: elisa

----------


## poppo

Daysie, je ne peux l'expliquer et je ne cherche pas non plus a l'expliquer mais je sais , oui je dis bien je sais! , que on retrouve tous ceux qu'on a aimé un jour. Cette certitude est pour moi un grand aide quand un de mes amours devient un  :: , je voudrais tellement que toi aussi tu le crois....

En attendant continue de chérir tes 4 petits amours restant, ils ont besoin de leur maman tout comme toi tu as besoin d'eux.

Je t'embrasse très très fort ::

----------


## r'is27

Daisy juste un petit mot pour vous dire que je pense à vous dans ces moments difficiles et je vous souhaite beaucoup de courage.

Au revoir les petits canichous, Jisou et loïs veillez bien sur Daisy qui a énormément de chagrin  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Monique, je ne sais pas quoi te dire... tant de chagrins en si peu de temps, c'est inhumain... Je dirai comme les autres : prends du temps pour toi, ne te culpabilise surtout pas si tu n'en adoptes pas d'autres pour le moment, prends le temps de surmonter cette triste série parce qu'il t'en faut/faudra du courage pour faire le deuil de tous ces petits qui ont eu la belle vie chez toi, qui sont partis le coeur plein d'amour et les yeux pleins d'étoiles.

De tout coeur avec toi, je t'embrasse bien fort.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Comme on imagine ta peine immense
Le petit caniche accidenté ne peut pas être pris par CS???
Au revoir Jisou et retrouves Lois là haut pour protéger celle qui a su vous offrir un tel bonheur ici bàs
Triste début d'année

----------


## Daysie433

merci pour vos messages

petit Jisou est parti rejoindre Loïs, Lotus, Zoé et Bobby et tous mes petits d'avant : Daysie, Eddy, Franky, Filou et Snoopy et Pocket.

j'ose espérer qu'il existe un endroit où ils sont tous réunis et où je les retrouverai un jour  ::

----------


## poppo

Tu les retrouvera Monique, c'est certain!! ::

----------


## elisa59

Ils sont moins loin que tu ne penses chère Monique... ::  ::  ::

----------


## arden56

Dur. Je suis bien triste pour les petits coeurs.

Moi aussi, je crois que nos compagnons, nous attendent là haut et qu'un jour, nous serons réunis.

Courage Daysie, vous avez TOUT tenté, tout fait pour vos petits cœurs, vous ne pouviez faire plus. Avec vous ils ont reçu l'amour et la paix, la joie et le bonheur.

De tout coeur avec vous. Courage à vous.  ::

----------


## Daysie433

Bien que tu sois partie ma petite Zoé il y a presque 6 mois à présent, je voulais partager avec les membres du forum cette belle photo de toi faisant un clin d'oeil et un beau sourire c'était juste après ton détartrage, j'aime te voir ainsi joyeuse et heureuse, tu me manques ma puce





et voici un sourire de ton petit copain Lotus qui t'a vite rejointe là haut, ce que vous êtes beaux tous les deux sur ces photos





et un clin d'oeil aussi de mon papypagneul Bobby, j'adore cette photo de lui qui était si gentil et qui me manque tout autant





Petit Loïs, ce post est le tien et je ne t'oublie pas non plus, tu étais mon canichou si fragile, si discret mais tu laisses un grand vide





petit Jisou je ne veux pas que tu sois oublié, tu étais si beau sur cette photo, on ne voit pas tes dents mais tu sortais du détartrage aussi





voilà, vous avez les photos de mes  petits qui sont partis ces derniers 9 mois, je viens de relire le post du petit Loïs en entier et là je suis en pleurs car j'ai vécu à nouveau toutes vos joies et aussi toutes mes peines, vous me manquez tant mes amours  ::   :? je vous aime¨

----------


## poppo

Daysie, tes amours sont plus que  :: !! Le bonheur se lit sur leurs frimousses, un bonheur que tu leur as donné , de l'amour et la sécurité d'une maison, un panier, des copains/copines et surtout.......un maman formidable!!

 ::

----------


## vmmiss

toutes ces frimousses sont magnifiques car pleines de bonheur  ::  courage, tes petits veillent sur toi

----------


## arden56

Oui de bien belles photos du bonheur... courage Daysie. Tes petits veille sur toi, maintenant. Ils étaient tous très beaux... Ils ont connu le bonheur, grace à toi, c'est important...

----------


## elisa59

Merci chère Monique de nous faire partager ces instants émouvants de tes petits anges...
la belle Zoé,  fière d'arborer ses magnifiques quenottes ,
Lotus affichant le même sourire, avec lui aussi comme Zoé, un petit clin dil coquin...
Le petit Bobby,... le cur ressent si fort le bonheur qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'ouvrir les yeux... 
Petit Lois, c'est le contraire, ses yeux sont aussi grands que son bonheur...
Jisou ne sera jamais oublié, tu le sais bien, un petit cur meurtri, peu habitué à recevoir de l'affection avant de te connaître,  mais qui a su tant donner peu à peu...
merci vraiment à vous tous, chers  petits, d'avoir illuminé la vie de notre fée Daysie ;
donnez lui parfois des signes de votre présence à ses côtés, elle saura les percevoir.. ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## arianne

Je viens de lire avec tristesse le départ de Jisou,qui est aller rejoindre Loïs.Courage Monique,prends soin de toi,nous sommes de tout coeur avec toi.De là haut tout tes loulous te remercient de tout l' amour que tu leurs à donner,et de tout l' amour que tu donne encore. ::

----------


## Daysie433

le 29 mars 2009 mon caniche blanc Snoopy (celui à droite de ma bannière) est dcd 2 jours avant ses 16 ans.


petit père je me rappelle encore le jour de sa naissance à la maison, sa maman Daysie n'arrivait pas à le mettre au monde, trop gros son corps était sorti à moitié et il a fallu que j'aide ma puce Daysie en le sortant moi même.


nous avons passé lui et moi  16 longues années de bonheur.


tu étais un chien très doux, très câlin et habitué à  vivre en meute et quand tu es resté le seul survivant de ma tribu d'avant : ton papa, ta maman et tes frères, j'ai adopté mon petit Jisou pour te tenir compagnie mais 4 mois après son arrivée, deux mois après l'arrivée de Lotus et 3 jours seulement après l'arrivée de Zoé, le cancer t'a emporté.


mon nounours blanc jamais je ne t'ai oublié, 16 ans ça fait un grand bout de chemin ensemble, cette photo est prise en novembre 2008, le 26 jour où petit Jisou devait être euthanasié en fourrière





ensuite te voilà avec ton nouveau copain, arrivé le 2/12/2008 que tu as accepté de suite





et puis tu n'as connu petite Zoé que  3 jours, je me souviens de son arrivée aussi elle est venue de suite te faire une grosse léchouille sur le bout de ton museau





petite Zoé, petite boule d'amour cela fait  6 mois aujourd'hui que tu es partie et tu me manques tant, autant que tous tes petits copains disparus, sur cette photo tu dormais près de Snif que tu adorais





et là, tu adorais tellement la neige que tu plongeais la tête dedans et que tu la mangeais






jolie petite puce je t'aime

----------


## Daysie433

quand je vois le froid qu'il y a ici en ce moment cela me fait penser à mes petits dans la neige



en voici quelques photos, de bons souvenirs chers à mon coeur :


photo de ma Zoé dans la neige elle adorait la manger



Snif qui fait toujours le clown dehors



Loïs qui n'aimait pas trop la neige et levait la patte pour ne pas la poser dans la neige



Loïs en vidéo, (images non accélérées car à un moment il court très vite)


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xc9...-neige_animals


Lotus qui aimait la neige autant que petite Zoé



Jisou



Skipy



bonne journée à tous

----------


## chrisdu13112

::  :: quelles magnifiques photos et surtout très attendrissantes comme je les aime ::  merci pour eux tout simplement ::

----------


## elisa59

MERCI CHÈRE MONIQUE POUR CES MAGNIFIQUES PHOTOS  QUE L'ON NE SE LASSERA JAMAIS DE REGARDER.
LE BONHEUR TOUT SIMPLEMENT...
UN PETIT COUP DE CUR POUR ZOE ET SNIF...



QUAND ON REGARDE BIEN, ILS FORMENT UN CUR...
PETIT CLIN DIL POUR LA SAINT VALENTIN...PETITS AMOURS ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Daysie433

merci elisa, oui j'avais vu que leurs pattes emmêlées formaient un coeur c'est pour cela que j'ai vite pris cette photo  ::

----------


## arden56

Beau et à la fois triste. Le bonheur quand même pour ces ti lous pendant un temps toujours trop court.... Des petites étoiles qui remplissent le coeur sans jamais y repartir... De belles petites perles !

----------


## Daysie433

oui arden56 de belles petites perles comme tes petites perles de bds  ::

----------


## breton67

je rejoins Arden beau et triste 
j avoue que j ai énormément de mal a regarder les albums de ceux qui sont :: , c est trop dur ,toute une vie dans ces photos ::  d un autre coté tu les fais revivre  ::

----------


## poppo

Ils vivent toujours et à chaque instant....dans le coeur de Daysie, ils nous quittent jamais vraiment, un jour on se retrouve.... ::

----------


## astings

Il est impossible de les oublier , on les aime tant et puis ils font parti de nous ,c'est tout une tranche de notre vie.Daysie,vos photos sont magnifiques et émouvantes

----------


## Daysie433

merci, je leur ai fait un petit post dans les hommages :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...rtis-en-9-mois

et voici les liens des posts de mes petits encore avec moi :

snif
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...ighlight=jisou

milaine
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...hlight=milaine

gandhi
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...ghlight=gandhi

----------


## Daysie433

merci, je leur ai fait un petit post dans les hommages :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/41542-Bobby-papypagneul-Zoé-Lotus-Loïs-et-Jisou-caniches-5-petits-partis-en-9-mois

et voici les liens des posts de mes petits encore avec moi :

snif
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/3404-caniche-blanc-mâle-10-ans-Filemon-(80)?highlight=jisou

milaine
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...hlight=milaine

gandhi
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/31033-Gandhi-ma-bouille-qu-est-ce-qu-elle-a-ma-bouille-papy-fourrière-62?highlight=gandhi

----------


## Daysie433

::  j'ai fait un doublon, pardon, je ne sais pas comment supprimer un message sur deux

----------


## Daysie433

ça y est la neige est arrivée cette nuit
à 1 H du matin rien encore, mais à 8 H 12 cm de neige partout
mon Snif a couru dedans avec beaucoup de plaisir
petit Gandhi n'a pas trop l'air d'aimer
et Skipy est rentré vite fait
Milaine n'a pas voulu sortir





énormes pensées à tous les animaux en refuges ou fourrières et dans le froid
*n'oubliez pas ces petits, eux ils comptent sur vous*





je vous souhaite à tous une bonne journée

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Quel beau décor
Milaine n'est pas courageuse, elle ne sait pas ce qu'elle rat de courir dans la neige!!!!!!!!!!!!

Très bels albums souvenirs de tes "petits"

----------


## arden56

C'est magnifique mais ca fait mal aussi....

----------


## Daysie433

Je suis allée faire des photos de ma ville sous la neige car maintenant il y a 15 cm de neige

c'est très beau, mais ça glisse...........j'ai vu une dame tomber et moi j'ai fait une bonne glissade.........sous la neige les plaques d'égoût c'est dangereux  :: 

pas l'habitude de tant de neige ici car de nombreuses voitures se sont mises de travers quelle pagaille  :: 

petite Milaine est très fatiguée et commence à perdre la tête elle est sous candilat mais se coince souvent entre les meubles il va falloir à nouveau boucher les endroits où elle peut aller comme je le faisais avec Jisou, ça me fait de la peine de la voir ainsi car elle n'a que 13 ans  :: 

j'ai pris des photos de mes petits dans la neige ce matin je les mettrai plus tard.

----------


## Chinooka

:: 

Comment va la petite meute ?

----------


## Daysie433

coucou chinooka,

ma petite meute est comme moi, triste et perturbée par le départ de tous les petits ces derniers mois.

Milaine commence à rester coincée dans les coins, sous candilat dans un premier temps et puis nouveau traitement karsivan en espérant que cela pourra l'aider à redevenir plus présente, cela me fait mal au coeur de la voir ainsi elle jouait tellement avec Skipy et depuis plus du tout  ::  malgré les sollicitations du petit père qui n'y comprend  plus rien du tout.

Snif s'est beaucoup rapproché de Milaine mais il reste triste lui aussi, il adorait tellement ma petite Zoé.

Skipy lui aussi est sous traitement pour le rendre plus zen il prend de l'anxitane car il peut être adorable, chercher des câlins et suite à un geste un peu brusque essayer de vous sauter à la gorge...........ne riez pas même si c'est un caniche de 5 kg c'est assez impressionnant.

quant à petit Gandhi c'est seulement un peu dur au moment des gamelles, du fait qu'il n'y voit presque plus il prend pour une agression quiconque s'approche de lui à ce moment là, alors je veille :: 

son poil a tellement repoussé qu'on croirait un chat angora et là il ressemble plus à un  x york, sinon il est toujours aussi heureux de vivre et il entend le coquin, il s'est habitué à son  nouveau nom et dès que je l'appelle il vient aussitôt en se dépêchant pour avoir des câlins  ::  trop mimi cette crevette.

les nouvelles sont vite écrites car il ne me reste plus que 4 petits et je dois me faire violence pour ne plus craquer sur un autre petit en danger, mais tu me connais c'est très dur pour moi de résister à prendre un autre de ces petits seniors dont personne ne veut mais qui nous donnent tant d'amour et ne nous font de la peine que quand ils partent  ::

----------


## Daysie433

voilà, je viens de mettre des nouvelles photos de mes petits sur ces liens :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...ghlight=gandhi

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...03#post1013703

ça va plus vite à présent de donner de leurs nouvelles vu qu'il n'en reste plus que 4, mes petits disparus me manquent tant

----------


## Daysie433

c'est le coeur brisé que je vous annonce que mon petit Gandhi à la bouille trop craquante est parti dans un monde meilleur.

 comme pour tous mes petits j'étais là avec lui dans mes bras et il s'est endormi paisiblement à 11 h 45.

cette nuit il a fait une crise aigue d'oedème pulmonaire et n'a dormi qu'une demie heure.

comme tous les matins il a attendu mon fils au pied de l'escalier, petite Milaine est allée lui faire de gros bisous sur le museau et maintenant ma puce pleure c'est très touchant...........elle savait comme moi que petit Gandhi s'en allait.

ma vétérinaire a tout tenté mais il n'y avait plus rien à faire que de l'accompagner dans une mort digne et sans souffrances pour lui.

quant à moi, 6 petits disparus en 1 an c'est plus que je ne puisse supporter.

Petit Gandhi d'amour tu n'as vécu que 4 mois et 3 semaines avec moi mais tu étais un amour et je t'aimerai toujours.

repose en paix mon petit coeur.
 ::

----------


## Gaston

C'est pas possible, si vite............. à peine le temps de profiter de l'amour de ses copains et de sa bienfaitrice.

Je comprends que celà doit être douloureux, tant de petits partis en si peu de temps, et rien de ce que l'on peut dire ne cicatrisera ton coeur. J'ai toujours devant mes yeux sa posture assis sur ses petites fesses, les oreilles bien droites derrière les grilles de sa prison. Grace à toi, tu lui a donné plusieurs semaines de bonheur et il est parti entouré d'amour..

Pleins de gros bisous à toi et caresses à tes petits

----------


## chrisdu13112

oh monique, je suis si triste pour vous et pour petit ghandi... ::  vous lui avez apporté tellement de bonheur..... il est heureux maintenant et libéré de cette saleté de maladie et de cet oedème pulmonnaire qui ne lui laissait pas de répit :: 

Repose en paix petit coeur et tendres pensées pour vous monique... je vous embrasse

----------


## arden56

Et zut... Pauvre Daisie... Je suis de tout cœur avec toi... Gros bisous à toi.

----------


## Daysie433

mon tout petit, mon Gandhi n'a pas gagné sa dernière bataille


il est parti ce matin à 11 h 45 rejoindre tous ses petits camarades qui m'ont quittée depuis 1 an


j'espère de tout coeur qu'il y a quelque part un endroit ou sont réunis tous mes petits disparus 


reposez tous en paix mes anges voici une rose pour vous






merci de vos gentils messages de soutien ::

----------


## JUMECA

::  oh non! Monique, je suis de tout coeur avec toi.... bon courage à toi et calins à tes p'tits loulous. :: 
et comme tu dis : eux ne nous font pleurer que quand ils partent...ils laissent un tel vide, un tel manque!

----------


## Daysie433

un petit nouveau s'est rajouté à ma toute petite tribu et pour que le post général de mes petits adoptés continue à vivre je partage avec vous cette nouvelle adoption.

Suite à une annonce trouvée sur le bon coin une dame donnait les 5 chatons que sa chatte avait eus (tous des mâles roux) parce que la maman n'avait plus de lait. Les petits sont nés le 29/03 et sont sevrés et propres.


cela fait 3 semaines que mon fils me tannait pour que l'on adopte un jeune chat et nous sommes partis hier à 19 H choisir un des petits.


il restait, sur la portée de 5, 3 petits.... un très roux et très vif qui n'a pas voulu rester dans mes bras, un autre magnifique à poils longs beige et blanc (mais déjà réservé) et un autre tigré mi roux/mi blanc qui s'est mis à faire des câlins et à ronronner de suite dans nos bras......coup de coeur assuré


après 10 mn de conversation nous sommes repartis avec le petit que j'ai appelé TAO. C'est une vraie boite à ronrons, il ronronne même s'il joue tout seul, il saute en l'air, fait des galipettes, court partout dans la salle à manger. Il boit bien, est propre et mange bien aussi, un vrai petit coeur et la présentation avec mes chiens a été très cool.


petite Milaine s'est contentée de le renifler et n'en a plus fait cas, Skipy aussi et veut jouer avec lui, quant à Snif un peu plus délicat mais je surveille bien.


voici les photos du titi


























il est vraiment plein de vie et adore se cacher sous les meubles et il faut se mettre à 4 pattes pour le sortir de là  ::

----------


## arden56

Il est adorable... ca va être la fête à la maison... et des courses poursuites amusantes...

----------


## MARATHONMAN

un vrai petit caramel tendre

----------


## r'is27

Ouaaaaaaah mon dieu qu'il est beau le bébé, adorable  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Qu'il est beau  ::  Il réunit deux caractéristiques que j'aime beaucoup chez les chats : il est tigré et il est roux  :: 

C'est vraiment la grosse surprise, je m'attendais à ce que tu annonces l'adoption d'un canichou !!!

Il a un air de petite canaille, ça promet de longs récits de bêtises à l'infini   ::

----------


## Daysie433

l'adoption d'un canichou ??

non cette fois ci c'est mon fils de 18 ans qui a réclamé en disant : 




> j'en ai marre des caniches ......  tu ne penses qu'à toi.......je veux un bébé chat


 ::

----------


## poppo

Encore un qui sera malheureux chez Daysie.........c'est pas possible quand même...! :: 

Il est beau comme un coeur Tao :: , plein de bonheur et longue vie en sa compagnie!

----------


## esiocnarf

et bien dis donc.. tu as de la chance, petit rouquinoux.....  ::   Un peu de jeunesse dans la troupe vous fera tous du bien..... 

câlins à tous

----------


## breton67

mais ce n est pas vrai ::  elle a encore craquée  ::  :: 
mais bon je crois que j en ferais bien autant ,je suis heureuse pour toi Monique et d avoir réuni tout ce petit monde :: 
il est a croquer 
 :: beaucoup de bonheur avec ce petit bébé Monique  ::

----------


## arden56

Daysie, elle n'a pas craqué... elle n'est pas responsable  :: ... c'est son fils... Pauvre daysie MDR.... elle a été "forcée"  :: 
ET 1 heureux de plus...  ::

----------


## chrisdu13112

adorable :: je vous souhaite beaucoup de bonheur monique avec ce petit coeur et bisous à toute la troupe ::

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour à toutes

merci les filles de la part de Tao.

c'est vrai qu'il met de la jeunesse dans ma troupe et j'en avais marre de perdre tous mes petits trop vite, mais ça ne m'empêchera pas d'adopter encore des seniors dont personne ne veut car c'est mon combat mais je ne pourrais le faire que lorsque j'aurais déménagé
dans le département 14 entre juillet et septembre 2013.

en attendant je suis déjà couverte de griffures  ::  vu qu'il prend ma jambe pour une échelle pour grimper sur le canapé.

----------


## breton67

:: finis les collants fins Monique va falloir investir dans les gros bas en laine
sur que cela doit en mettre de la jeunesse et va savoir si cela ne va pas reveiller unpeu tes blanchons  ::

----------


## elisa59

un petit minou d'amour???!!!
trop irréel!!!...trop mimi! :: 

Mais une si bonne idée... 
et enfin le rêve de Niko!!!
bienvenue à TAO ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> en attendant je suis déjà couverte de griffures  vu qu'il prend ma jambe pour une échelle pour grimper sur le canapé.


Mets des chaussettes de ski, des bottes en caoutchouc hi hi hi
Tao va aimer

----------


## Daysie433

petit TAO est allé chez ma vétérinaire qui l'a trouvé magnifique

il pèse : 700 g le petit bébé et c'est bien un mâle

il a eu son premier vaccin............ rappel dans un mois et à ce moment là il sera identifié 

et à 6 mois il devra rendre "ses bijoux de famille" pauvre petit et demain pipette pour le vermifuger

elle l'a trouvé en hyper bonne santé, pas de gale des oreilles ni de puces, ce qui est rare d'après elle car sur le BC on trouve des animaux souvent négligés et malades.

elle m'a dit que j'avais eu de la chance de trouver un si beau petit et je dois dire que ses 4 frères sont aussi beaux que lui.

pour les yeux ma véto m'a dit qu'ils étaient en train de changer de couleur, de gris foncé ils vont devenir verts. De plus il a le poil angora et deviendra encore plus beau en grandissant.

je suis ravie de toutes ces bonnes nouvelles

----------


## vidau fabienne

oh daysie qu il est beau ton pt bébé , tu lui feras pleins de bisous sur le bedon et ses pts coussinets roses , , une vraie merveille ta petite biscotte bises bises , pensées pour tes loulous , j aurai aimé voir gandhi le clown avec tao ,

----------


## Daysie433

coucou fabienne

oh oui moi aussi j'aurais voulu voir Gandhi jouer avec Tao je crois qu'ils se seraient payés de folles poursuites, il me manque mon petit clown et ses copains aussi

----------


## Daysie433

coucou c'est moi TAO dans ma nouvelle vie il y a : les doudous





le copain Skipy avec qui je dors





mine de rien je m'approche tout doucement








je peux.......dis je peux ??





je crois que je prends Milaine pour ma maman.......j'ai faim et Milaine est si douce





une petite place pour moi ??





ben maman disait que Snif m'avalerait tout cru, quelle drôle d'idée





dis Skipy tu veux jouer avec moi ??








allez viens j'ai pas peur moi...........tiens, vlan !!








j'adore jouer sur mon arbre à chat tout neuf et puis là au moins personne ne peut grimper





oh la la, suis très fatigué moi, je vais dormir, bisous

----------


## teddy82

Merci pour ces belles photos C'est magique de voir tout ce bonheur

----------


## chrisdu13112

magnifiques photos :: que du bonheur ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

oh cette bouille Attention que personne ne le "kidnappe"
très beau reportage de Tao et les canichous
c'est vrai que dormir dans la "fourrure" de Milaine " cela doit être tout doux et Tao ne s'est pas trompé
ADORABLE

----------


## arden56

Il a l'air voyou, ce coquin... et même pas peur des canichous tout doux... tu veux une taloche toi ? Oui de belles photos.

----------


## Daysie433

La vie de TAO avec SKIPY en BD d'après GIACOMO 





> 



merci giacomo j'avais pas vu que tu avais mis mon petit chaton TAO (ma dernière adoption) en plein combat avec Skipy qui redevient un petit chiot à force de jouer




bonjour et bon dimanche à tous 
pas contente après Tao qui a grimpé sur les cages à oiseaux
et a transformé un de mes canaris en caille de chine
vu qu'il lui a arraché toutes les plumes de la queue 





les chats c'est très mignon mais avec les oiseaux ça craint
voilà la photo du coupable  ::  





bon dimanche à tous

----------


## Daysie433

Réponse de SKIPY par choupette59




>

----------


## chrisdu13112

j'adore :: et quelle belle troupe :: que du bonheur ::

----------


## vmmiss

adorable  ::

----------


## poppo

:: 

Pour l'apprendre a laisser les oiseaux tranquilles....un bon coup de pschitt avec un pulvérisateur dès que le chenapan s'approche de la cage.....non mais! ::

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir 


voilà, je suis revenue hier au soir avec deux petites chatonnes de deux mois tigrées, une aux pattes blanches et l'autre toute tigrée avec des coussinets noirs (première fois que je vois ça) il en reste encore une noire et blanche a adopter.


Tao mon chaton n'a que 15 jrs de différence en âge avec elles il fait le double de leur poids.....elles sont toutes chétives, sevrées mais nourries avec des restes de tables  le poil terne et clairsemé et rêche pas beau du tout mais  elles sont touchantes, dorment dans les bras l'une de l'autre, jouent toute la journée, ronronnent à qui mieux mieux. L'une d'elles, celle décrite comme plus farouche,  est une vraie machine à ronrons et câlins elle nous lêche le bout des doigts sans arrêt et fait de gros câlins, l'autre plus hardie n'a pas arrêtée de jouer avec Tao.


présentation difficile hier au soir avec les chiens sauf avec ma bichonne milaine qui les ignore royalement mais aujourd'hui tout baigne, Snif vient les renifler sans arrêt mais je lui dit "NON" fermement et résigné il retourne se coucher car je crois que si je le laissais faire il en croquerait bien un   je me méfie quand même et je surveille. Skipy a joué comme un fou avec la plus hardie


pour la première fois depuis leur naissance, les petites ont dormi au chaud la nuit car elles dormaient dans le garage et étaient dehors tout le temps............pauvres puces si maigres elles se sont précipitées sur les croquettes spéciales chatons...........Lundi direction véto pour vermifuger ces deux petites et primo vaccination (les parents bien entendus jamais vaccinés, laissés errants dehors, nourris aux restes


mon fils voulait la noire et blanche mais on n'a pas voulu nous la donner.........j'ai pris les deux tigrées pour les sauver car elle voulait les larguer sur le terrain d'une vieille dame qui a 50 chats au risque qu'il arrive un accident.


décidément nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs en ce qui concerne les animaux.

----------


## poppo

Merci encore une fois de ton grand coeur Daysie, les puces ont de la chance d'avoir croisé ta route :: 

Tu les gardes ou seront t'elles a l'adoption? J'espère que leur petite soeur ne connaitra pas une triste sort.....c'est désolant de voir des gens s'occupé si peu de leur animaux....et bien entendu pas de stérilisation en vue pour la maman... :: 

Calins aux petites nouvelles et aux anciens bien entendu!

 ::

----------


## Daysie433

afin que ce post continue de vivre je vous mets les photos de ma tribu

je vous présente les deux jumelles : Lily aux pattes blanches et Lola aux coussinets noirs, deux petites chipies inséparables


les voici à l'arrivée à la maison



Lola à droite et Lily à gauche......toujours collées/serrées



Skipy adore les chats il est bien entouré



Juste pour montrer la différence de taille entre Tao et les puces (elles ont seulement 15 jours de moins que lui)



toujours dans les bras l'une de l'autre



Tao et ses coussinets roses



sur cette photo on voit bien que Lola a les coussinets bien noirs



Snif et Milaine et Tao



Skipy et Tao



Les trois minous 



Tao et Lily



Milaine se promène dans les fleurs



petit Skipy aussi



Ma Milaine d'amour



Skipy explore la pelouse



Skipy et Snif

----------


## Gaston

Qu'elle jolie tribu
Caresses à toute la meute

----------


## breton67

*j adore Monique ,les photos et les commentaires 
 les petites puces sont bien menues comparé a ce petit rouquin de Tao  mais ils sont adorables tous les trois 
bonjour pour surveiller tous ces bébés 
mais d apres ce que raconte le canari il y a eu un moment de relachec est vrai qu il a une drole de bouille avec le cul plumé le pauvre*

----------


## Daysie433

normalement je ne devais en prendre qu'une mais j'ai craqué sur leurs petites bouilles et je n'ai pas le coeur de les séparer elles s'entendent si bien. 

j'ai toujours pensé que mon Snif était un tueur de chats car il faut voir comment il essaie de les bouffer dehors mais Snif est un amour, il accepte tous ceux qui rentrent à la maison et il en a vu passer des toutous et pour les minous le roux Tao c'est mon fils qui l'a choisi parce qu'il n'avait pas la patience d'attendre les deux puces 

Je suis partie pour en sauver une et je suis revenue avec deux, je n'ai pas pu résister à leurs petites bouilles et elles étaient inséparables 

alors mon Snif il a bien essayé de croquer Tao la première fois qu'il l'a vu............je lui ai dit : 
"non, c'est un bébé, c'est toi le papa qui doit surveiller tous les petits".............et depuis il n'a plus jamais touché au chat 
ni aux jumelles qui sont arrivées 1 mois après. .Snif m'aime tellement qu'il ferait n'importe quoi pour me faire plaisir et tout se passe bien. 

pour l'instant les petites ne vont pas près de lui car quand il arrive elles se sauvent mais je sais qu'il ne leur fera plus rien non plus à présent. 

mais Tao, le roux , lui dort contre lui et même des fois sous son oreille contre son museau et je suis très fière de mon Snif alors que dehors aucun chien, aucun chat sans qu'il essaie de les bouffer et j'ai toujours du mal à le sortir correctement. 

voilà, chez moi ils s'entendent tous et la paix règne............Tao course encore les filles mais elles sont plus rapides que lui alors voir trois petits chatons qui se coursent à travers tout le rez de chaussée c'est trop drôle je n'ai pas besoin de télé ça non. 

Tao est né le 29 mars il a 3 mois aujourd'hui et les petites Lily et Lola sont nées le 15 avril 

bien sûr je les fais vacciner, tao a son rappel demain, les filles vont être vaccinées la semaine prochaine et vermifugées 
et quand tout ce petit monde aura 6 mois ce sera la castration pour le minou, et la stérilisation pour les puces
__

quant à mon canari les plumes de son derrière repoussent   ::

----------


## hitchcock

Oh la crise de rire avec Tao qui boxe!!!

----------


## Daysie433

de retour de chez le véto :

- Lily pèse 1,100 kg
- Lola pèse 1 kg tout rond

ça ne m'étonne pas que *Tao ait l'air du double puisque lui pèse 1,900 kg

elles m'a dit que ces petites avaient eues un mauvais départ dans la vie ce qui se voit à leurs moustaches frisottées (ça je ne savais pas que cela se voyait comme ça)

pour les diarrhées sanglantes elle pense que c'est dû aux vers

elles ont été toutes les deux primo vaccinées et pucées et une pipette de advo...... pour les vermifuger, rappel dans un mois et rendez vous vers 6 mois pour la stérilisation des deux petites et la castration de Tao.

Lily et Lola ont été sages comme des images, elles n'ont pas bougé ni pour le vaccin ni pour l'identification........deux petits anges, enfin trois parce queTao lui aussi a été super sage et mignon



oui j'ai bien regardé les moustaches de mon Tao qui sont bien épaisses et bien lisses.

celles des deux petites sont crantées comme si on les avait mises dans un gaufrier, ça fait bizarre  

et la petite Lily, celle aux pattes blanches, a la colonne vertébrale ondulée, la queue malformée et au bout ça fait comme si elle avait avalé une pièce de monnaie ça fait tout plat et la véto ne sait pas si c'est dû à un accident mais elle pense que c'est certainement congénital vu la forme de la queue et de la colonne.............sa queue est plus courte de 5 cm par rapport à sa soeur mais elle m'a affirmé qu'elle continuerait à pousser  

sacrée note de véto aujourd'hui mais quand on aime on ne compte pas 


*

----------


## Daysie433

> Oh la crise de rire avec Tao qui boxe!!!


tu veux encore des photos de bagarre ?? en voici d'autres :

*TAO LE KARATEKA*

----------


## breton67

:: en tout cas il n a pas l air de souffrir du dos cette petite terreur  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Quel artiste!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Daysie433

*
la vie de skipy en bd vue par giacomo

*





>

----------


## arden56

J'adore !!!

----------


## Daysie433



----------


## Daysie433

je suis allée tôt sur le forum hier matin, et me suis recouchée car pas trop en forme, mal dormi et avant hier deux gros malaises dans le magasin carrefour à tel point que j'ai oublié mon sac à main bien en vue dans la voiture sur la banquette arrière pendant 24 h jour/nuit eh bien je dois avoir un bon ange gardien.........personne n'a brisé les glaces ni volé mon sac......  quel soulagement pour la voiture de mon fils et pour moi.

Milaine se maintient des fois présente et des fois coincée dans "sa bulle" et de gros problèmes de marche à cause de son problème de  ligaments croisés, les deux autres snif et skipy vont bien heureusement cette grosse chaleur est finie il n'en pouvaient plus.

quant aux chats mes deux petites minettes sont malades elles font des diarrhées sanglantes toutes les deux ma véto les a mises sous flagyl
(antibiotiques humains) celle aux pattes blanches commence à aller mieux et maintenant c'est l'autre........elles sont très actives cependant et font bêtises sur bêtises, entre les rideaux, le papier peint décollé, les vols de nourriture sur la table (il ne faut rien laisser traîner  ) et les folles poursuites entre elles et tao pas le temps de s'ennuyer. tao est un peu plus calme que les filles mais il commence à miauler car ses hormones le travaillent déjà, il aura 5 mois le 29 et il faudra le castrer début septembre afin que ma maison ne soit pas envahie de petits minous partout, encore des dépenses mais indispensables cependant pour la tranquillité de la maison.

pour les minettes faudra attendre pour les stériliser car encore trop fragiles pour le moment je ne souhaite pas que cette opération les tue.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Prends soin de toi

Pour les minettes je ne me fais pas de souci je sais que tu les surveilles "comme de l'huile sur le feu"

----------


## Daysie433

Milaine semble avoir un léger mieux avec son nouveau traitement.


je ne sais pas si cela s'arrange du côté de ses tumeurs mais en tous cas elle a une nette amélioration pour ses articulations car elle marche à présent sans boiter....... elle a toujours bon appétit et dort bien, elle s'accroche ma petite guerrière.


petit Tao a été castré hier matin, cela s'est bien passé je l'ai récupéré hier au soir et depuis il est d'un calme par rapport à avant étonnant.


il ne court plus après mes chatonnes jumelles et ne miaule plus comme avant, il mange bien lui aussi.......


ouf un peu de calme et de sérénité dans la maison ça fait du bien au moral.

----------


## poppo

Ravie des ses bonnes nouvelles Daysie! ::

----------


## Daysie433

la maladie n'est pas stoppée mais ralentie un peu afin de lui permettre une fin de vie plus confortable mais il ne faut pas rêver ni se bercer d'illusions ma petite puce ne guérira pas mais nous allons faire en sorte de profiter à fond de chaque seconde qui nous reste à vivre ensemble ::

----------


## breton67

chaque jour est un jour de gagné ,pas facile d essayer de ne pas y penser a ce moment que chaque maitre digne de ce nom redoute courage Monique  :: 
va falloir trouver un autre nom que maitre ,  :: propriétaire je n aime pas du tout alors????????

----------


## Daysie433

grosse frayeur ce soir avec ma petite Milaine sa tumeur mammaire a éclaté. j'ai eu un rendez vous en urgence à 19 h 15 mais je ne suis sortie de chez le véto qu'à 21 h


je croyais rentrer sans ma puce mais ouf, piqûre antibios, pommade et traitement à faire 15 jours ..........mais elle est là, avec moi et ça c'est le principal.........pas de souffrances, pas de fièvre, encore l'envie de vivre vu qu'elle mange et boit bien et me fait encore la fête


de temps en temps elle s'isole "dans sa bulle" mais ma petite chatonne lola qui la prend pour sa maman quand elle voit ça se frotte contre sa tête et son flanc et Milaine se réveille et revient parmi nous
(formidable de voir ça c'est tellement touchant)


par contre elle vit en "décalé", dort toute la journée et la nuit ne dort que 3 h ou 4 h par petits bouts et moi de même puisque je dors en bas avec mes petits sur le canapé de peur qu'il leur arrive quelque chose
donc en ce moment j'ai l'impression d'être un vieux zombie de 63 ans et j'ai du mal à tenir le coup.


ce soir elle a bien mangé et s'est endormie calmement, un peu de répit encore pour nous deux..... ma puce m'épate elle a une telle envie de vivre ma petite chérie.

----------


## arden56

Oh oui j'imagine la panique, la frousse et tout ce qui avec !!! Plus de peur que de mal mais bon sang....

heureusement elle est rentrée avec toi. et pas de douleur,  c'est déjà beaucoup pour la pauvre puce si courageuse... 
Petit Lola va veiller sur elle.

Courage à vous !!!

----------


## Daysie433

merci arden  ::  oui j'ai eu si peur, tellement peur de rentrer sans ma mimi d'amour.........je sais qu'elle s'en va tout doucement avec son cancer métastasé aux poumons mais j'aimerais tant qu'elle reste encore un peu, même beaucoup..........on n'est jamais prêts pour leur départ  ::

----------


## arden56

Chaque jour qui passe est un jour de gagné. et Mimi ne semble pas du tout pressé de te laisser, alors garde courage, ma belle. Elle est mini cette puce, mais en "forme". et sa Lola et ses petits amis sont là pour lui remonter le moral.
Ne baisse pas les bras, et ne pense pas à son départ, il est, j'espère de tout cœur, loin.
et non, on n'est jamais prêt, et c'est la seule fois, ou ils nous brisent le cœur !!!!
Bises à toi  ::

----------


## poppo

Je pense très fort à toi Daysie et à ta petite Mimi d'amour :: c'est certain , elle est courageuse ta puce et elle ne veut pas encore laisser sa maman......je souhaite de tout coeur que cela dure encore et encore...

 ::

----------


## Daysie433

merci de tout coeur pour vos gentils messages  ::

----------


## breton67

Monique je suis désoléeje n avais pas vu hier ,merci a Popo de m avoir prévenue 
je n ose meme pas penser dans quel état tu es , nos amours nous prennent toutes nos forces en nous faisant des peurs pareilles , 
comme disent  Arden et popo chaque jour est une victoire sur cette saleté de maladie 
essaye de te reposer un tout petit peu Monique et  si tu as besoin de parler ........
 ::  ::

----------


## Daysie433

merci breton tu es un amour  ::

----------


## r'is27

Elle est très courageuse ta petite Milaine et puis elle ne veut pas laisser sa moman et son petit paradis. Profite chaque jour au maximum de ta petite, je suis de tout coeur avec toi, caresses à tes petits et beaucoup de courage à toi

----------


## Daysie433

merci r'is27 pour ton message je suis très touchée vu que je sais que tu es dans le chagrin suite à la perte de ta petite  ::

----------


## Daysie433

Tao va bien mais il n'a pas encore compris qu'il était castré il poursuit de plus en plus mes petites chatonnes et je trouve qu'il est assez agressif  ::  vis à vis d'elles......j'en ai parlé avec ma véto elle ne comprend pas car elle lui a bien enlevé ses coucougnettes  :: 

ce sont vraiment deux petites chipies  ::  qui courent partout toute la journée (elles sont jeunes c'est normal à 6 mois) mais alors que de bêtises elles me font : papier peint déchiré, vol de n'importe quoi sur la table ou sur le buffet, surtout de la part de la plus petite Lola
qui pique les coton tiges, les reçus de CB, les bouchons de bouteilles d'eau, les épingles à linge, les feuilles des plantes, la plaquette de beurre (je me croirais chez breton67 avec Guen), les morceaux de pain, etc.........tout disparait en fait  :: 

le temps que je déjeune pas de pb mais dès que je commence à ranger ce qu'il y a sur la table, dès que je sors de la pièce les vols commencent, les pots de yaourth disparaissent aussi  ::  ..... ce qui m'a fait le plus de peine c'est lola qui m'a volé les mèches de poils de tous mes loulous disparus que j'avais gardés dans un beau verre sur l'étage de mon buffet (2,50 m de haut quand même) pour les manger  :: , pourtant elle a de la nourriture à volonté mais chez elle cela doit être pathologique, faut faire attention également qu'aucun médicament ne traîne sinon c'est la catastrophe  :: et pourtant quand on les voit on dirait des  :: .......

la nuit elles dorment toutes les deux dans la salle de bain pendant que Tao dort dans la chambre de mon fils, j'ai essayé de les garder la nuit en bas mais cette chipie de Lola l'autre njuit s'est laissée tomber du haut du canapé toutes griffes dehors sur ma paupière droite, j'avais la tête comme coco bel oeil   ::  une balafre en travers de la paupière et 4 trous ça aurait pu être plus grave avec l'oeil crevé  :: 

elles grimpent également sur les cages de mes oiseaux si j'ai le malheur d'oublier de fermer la porte de ma cuisine, Tao m'a tué une petite femelle canari blanche frisée en passant ses pattes à travers les barreaux des cages et Lola a transformé l'autre petite femelle en caille de chine en lui arrachant toutes les plumes de sa queue  ::  donc quand je sors elles sont dans la sdb et aussi la nuit du coup

j'ai beau les disputer elles sont têtues et recommencent aussitôt...........Tao est moins hardi il ne monte pas ni sur la table, ni sur les meubles  ::  

heureusement que mes trois toutous restants sont beaucoup plus cool petite Milaine va un peu mieux elle mange bien et dort un peu plus elle est sous candilat, prévicox et est à nouveau plus présente dans la journée  ::

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour à tous

bonne et heureuse année à tous ceux qui suivent l'histoire de ma tribu



non seulement c'est la nouvelle année mais c'est aussi l'anniversaire de mes triplés : mes trois toutous restants déclarés tous nés le 1er janvier 1999 ....... ils ont tous les 3 quatorze ans aujourd'hui

alors je leur souhaite de tout coeur un bon anniversaire  :: 



tout d'abord à ma petite Milaine d'amour qui, condamnée depuis l'été dernier, se bat vaillamment contre le vilain crabe qui vit en elle, elle est courageuse ma pépette, toujours bon appétit malgré tout, sans souffrances heureusement grâce à son traitement, un peu plus perdue dans sa bulle mais qui me fait une fête d'enfer quand je rentre à la maison........je t'aime ma douce adoptée à 12 ans à la spa du Giennois  :: 



et puis petit Skipy qui vient de un coeur sur pattes récupéré suite à une annonce sur le BC, petit caniche très traumatisé et agressif qui vient faire des câlins sans arrêt à présent mais qui perd peu à peu la vue, un tout petit papy  ::  adopté à 12 ans



puis Snif caniche blanc moyen passé par béthune et récupéré par filémon et qui partage ma vie depuis presque 4 ans à présent, très pot de colle, pleure dès qu'il ne me voit plus......jamais eu un chien aussi câlin  ::  en parfaite santé, adopté à 10 ans



*BON ANNIVERSAIRE MES PETITS AMOURS*  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Bon anniversaire et excellente année à toi et tes 3 seniors qui sont plus qu'adorables et touchants

----------


## Chinooka

Bonne année à toi Monique ainsi qu'à tes proches (humains et poilus) et un heureux anniversaire aux p'tits triplés blondinets  ::

----------


## astings

Très bonne année Daysie pour toute votre famille et puis un merveilleux anniversaire à vos trois magnifiques "petits vieux".Faites leur des bisous de ma part.

----------


## Daysie433

merci les filles  ::  bisous faits...........sont encore jeunes mes "petits vieux" adoptés, les autres sont partis à 17/18 ans  :: 

comme quoi il ne faut pas hésiter à adopter des "seniors"  ::

----------


## poppo

Bonne Année 2013 et Joyeux Anniversaire au beau triplés  ::

----------


## r'is27

Je te souhaite une année 2013 remplie d'amour et de bonheur et un très bon anniversaire à tes petits loulous  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*Petit Loïs c'est avec beaucoup d'émotion et de larmes que je viens de relire tout ton topic


Il y a un an à présent tu me quittais au bout de 2 années passées ensemble, tu avais 14 ans 1/2 quand je t'ai adopté, tu vivais avec une dame de 94 ans depuis que tu étais bébé...........quand elle est partie à l'hopital sa fille t'a porté chez le vétérinaire pour euthanasie, récupéré par éducation canine je t'ai ensuite adopté.


tu étais un petit canichou fragile, tendre et reconnaissant qui dormait toujours sur ton petit matelas contre mon dos, tu étais discret et t'entendait bien avec tous tes petits compagnons, particulièrement avec Jisou qui est décédé 3 jours après toi.......tu me manques petit coeur et jamais je ne pourrais t'oublier, repose en paix mon ange 


je veux garder de toi ces belles photos 


avec ton copain Jisou



tu n'aimais pas  trop la neige



avec ton copain Snif (à droite) toi tu es à gauche



toi à droite et snif à gauche



Zoé, Loïs et Snif



toi mon coeur à droite à côté de Snif



repose en paix petit Loïs tu me manques tellement 


*

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou Monique  ::  

Une heureuse année pour toi, Nicolas et ta petite meute mixte  ::  

Comment va ta petite Milaine ? elle tient bien le coup ? Et les petits félins, pas trop de bêtises ?

 ::

----------


## Daysie433

Coucou chinooka  :: 

j'espère que tu as passé de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année

je te présente tous mes voeux pour l'année 2013 en espérant qu'elle soit meilleure que 2012

mon fichu mal de tête est enfin parti c'est un réel soulagement il durait depuis plus d'un mois  :: 

quant à mon traitement pour mon diabète je commence à le supporter mais dur de se priver à cette époque de l'année  :: 

petite milaine tourne, tourne sans arrêt sur elle même, elle ne se calme que si je la prends dans mes bras, c'est dur de la voir ainsi mais elle a bon appétit et me fait la fête et vient si je l'appelle, les deux autres vont bien et les minous ce sont des terreurs mais je les adore.........il faut bien que jeunesse se passe pour mes minous  :: 

gros baisers à toi et ta troupe et bonne journée

----------


## Daysie433

on vient de me transmettre ceci, je voulais le partager avec vous :


*Impressionnant !!!

Quelle expérience ! Ne pas bouger ni éternuer ...
Rencontre imprévue entre un groupe de gorilles et des touristes... dans le parc de leur hôtel
Les commentaires sont en anglais mais les images se comprennent facilement !

Impressionnant !!!
*
 


http://www.youtube.com/v/1eXS0o6r-Wk...%26version%3d3

----------


## breton67

ouh là là le costaud au dos blanc ........... :: il avait beau sourire le photographe je crois qu il n en menait pas large  ::

----------


## Chinooka

::  Il a eu du cran le monsieur, même si c'était probablement la seule chose à faire !!! Je crois que je serais tombée dans les pommes  ::

----------


## astings

Merci Daysie de nous avoir fait partager ce moment rare. Il a eu beaucoup de sang froid .

----------


## Daysie433

Bonjour à tous 
un vrai temps bon pour les canards
mais pas grave j'ai le soleil dans le coeur car demain il y aura du nouveau dans ma tribu :


http://www.rescue-forum.com/attente-...2/#post1554300


j'ai hâte d'être à demain, bonne journée à tous

----------


## Daysie433

ce petit message pour vous dire que tout va bien et que petit TITI est bien arrivé à la maison à 14 h 33

je me suis perdue en allant le chercher et ai tourné pendant plus d'une heure avant de m'arrêter sur un parking d'autoroute
heureusement virginie et michèle les co voitureuses de la première partie de route ont réussi à me rejoindre car j'étais
partie dans le mauvais sens (faut m'excuser je ne suis vraiment pas douée pour les itinéraires) 

enfin petit TITI a été un amour pendant le voyage de retour (là je ne me suis pas perdue 
il était tout fier dans son panier sur le siège avant, il était bien attaché 
arrivé à la maison il a fait connaissance de mes trois petits chiens et des chats, il a beaucoup apprécié ma petite bichonne
et a fait des bisous aux deux autres caniches et a même joué avec l'un deux

les chatons sont un peu méfiants car ils se demandent ce qu'est cette petite boule noire ?? car mes petits sont tous blancs
mais ça va venir j'ai confiance

il a déjà mangé et bu.......il a visité la maison et là, pendant que je suis à l'ordi il s'est couché à mes pieds sur le carrelage
c'est un petit chien "qui cause" il s'exprime beaucoup en faisant des petits bruits.....il n'a pas l'air de trop entendre mais
si je l'appelle en sifflant il réagit bien. Il vient chercher des caresses en posant sa tête sur mon genou et me suit déjà partout
dans la maison.

vous aurez des photos ce soir, car j'en ai pris plein mais je ne sais pas les transférer de l'apn à l'ordi (pas mieux que pour
les itinéraires)

----------


## Daysie433

des c.ns pareils mériteraient le même sort :

http://www.30millionsdamis.fr/acces-...-actus/47.html








Un molosse a frôlé l’euthanasie car son maître le croyait gay. Preuve, s’il en était besoin, que la bêtise humaine est sans limite. Un triste fait divers qui s’est déroulé aux Etats-Unis. 30millionsdamis.fr revient sur cette histoire qui - fort heureusement - s’est terminé par un happy end.


L’histoire est révélée par le Daily Mail : dans l’Etat du Tennessee (USA), un homme a voulu se débarrasser de son chien après l’avoir vu « s’amuser » avec un autre chien mâle. Parvenant à la conclusion que son chien est attiré par le même sexe, et qu’il est donc homosexuel, il a immédiatement décidé de le conduire dans un refuge pour le faire euthanasier : la mort du pauvre animal est rapidement programmée. Mais à la dernière minute, la décision est suspendue.


Mouvement de solidarité sur Facebook


C’est grâce à la page Facebook du refuge que l’animal a vu son sort basculer. Le responsable a l’habitude de proposer les chiens à l’adoption sur le réseau social. Il accompagne la photo de l’animal d’un petit texte explicatif. Lorsque les internautes apprennent la raison qui conduit le maître a abandonner son chien et à vouloir sa mort, les commentaires désapprobateurs se multiplient, et le refuge reçoit de nombreux appels téléphoniques. La photo du chien est même partagée plus de 5 000 fois.


C’est une jeune femme, vétérinaire de profession, qui a adopté le pitbull… Et Stephanie Fryns ne manque pas d’humour : elle l’a renommé « Elton », un clin d’œil appuyé au chanteur britannique Elton John, très engagé pour la reconnaissance des droits des homosexuels. Toujours selon le Daily mail, Elton va bien, « même s’il est un peu craintif »...


A l’heure où le débat sur le mariage pour tous déchaîne les passions en France, l’histoire d’Elton montre que les préjugés peuvent aussi être dangereux pour nos animaux de compagnie. Une leçon à retenir... !


Photo : © DR


Article publié le : 07-02-13

----------


## Chinooka

J'avais lu ça ! Le "maître" mérite qu'on lui coupe ses amygdales et sa floche  ::

----------


## astings

Y'a vraiment des grands malades !!!!!!!!

----------


## Daysie433

SOS POUR CETTE PETITE CANICHETTE EN DANGER D'EUTHANASIE

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...8/#post1579779

----------


## Daysie433

petit Jisou, mon petit canichou, mon premier adopté tu me manques tellement  :: 

petite Milaine m'a quittée le 5 mars et j'espère que là haut, vous tous mes petits disparus, vous êtes réunis et que je pourrais un jour vous rejoindre  ::  

il fait du soleil ce matin, la neige est verglacée et les routes glissantes, ce beau soleil met du baume au coeur et me fait penser à vous tous et je me souviens de chacun d'entre vous dans la neige, Zoé et Jisou vous aimiez tant vous rouler dedans........même que petite Zoé la mangeait , Lotus et Loïs vous n'aimiez pas trop....petit Gandhi faisait le foufou dehors dans la neige et vu sa petite taille disparaissait complètement dedans, Milaine aussi vous étiez trop drôles, pensées pour vous tous mes amours.

----------


## poppo

Daysie, ils t'attendent quelque part, sois en certaine!! ::

----------


## Daysie433

> Daysie, ils t'attendent quelque part, sois en certaine!!


je l'espère poppo mais pas tout de suite  ::  mes trois petits toutous restants ont encore besoin de moi et mes minous aussi  ::

----------


## astings

Tendres pensées pour tous vos petits et faites de bisous de ma part à ceux qui sont encore (et pour longtemps j'espère) à vos cotés.

----------


## Daysie433

*une petite nouvelle puce s'est ajoutée en adoption à ma tribu..........ce n'est pas dans mes habitudes d'adopter une si jeune fifille mais c'est avec joie que nous l'avons accueillie, elle va mettre un peu de jeunesse dans la maison et aujourd'hui pour commencer nous avons en tout fait 2 h de promenade avec Elfie
*
*bonsoir à tous


je suis allée chercher la petite à Rouen hier après midi  




Elfie est toute gentille et douce, à cause du stress elle a été malade en voiture nous avons fait 70 km et 10 km avant l'arrivée elle a vômi 3 fois pauvre petite mère mais quand elle est arrivée elle a accepté les croquettes avec plaisir et a bu ce qui est déjà encourageant


pendant la route elle a fait des léchouilles sur la main de mon fils qui conduisait et sur la mienne, les copains à son arrivée sont tous allés la renifler sous toutes les coutures (chats comme chiens) et ils ont eu le droit à un grognement d'avertissement mais sans aucune méchanceté. L'intégration s'est déroulée parfaitement sans heurts.


elle a fait le tour de la salle à manger et est très attentive et à l'écoute, ses oreilles bougent dans tous les sens quand on lui parle et elle remue sa queue dès qu'elle voit de la nourriture, elle est magnifique, merci  pour les bons soins que tu lui as donnés, je pense très fort à toi ce soir.


là elle est allongée dans son panier tranquillement sur ses jouets que sa maman m'a donnés avec un beau harnais.


place aux photos de la puce


première rencontre





bien installée dans son nouveau panier à la maison








mon chat TAO vient faire connaissance





au premier plan mon Snif caniche et Tao le chat et Elfie





a mangé les quelques croquettes à trous et aussi les croquettes Ulti...





on voit bien qu'elle est un peu peureuse quand elle entend certains bruits, mais elle vient gentiment quand on l'appelle bravo pour tous ces progrès que tu lui as fait faire et tout l'amour que tu lui a donné  :minou: tes minous sont splendides, Ugo très calinou ce soir mon amie je pense très fort à toi et te fais de gros bisous




*

----------


## arden56

Elle est très belle !!!! Une "jeunette" toute mimie !!! Toujours une très belle tribu !!!! Belle vie petite !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chinooka

Oh qu'elle est belle !!!!!  ::   Elle semble être tout en douceur  ::  

Quel âge a-t-elle ? Elle est plus jeune que ceux que tu as adoptés mais on peut aussi se faire un peu plaisir tout en faisant un sauvetage, surtout que tu en as beaucoup qui sont partis en peu de temps.

Je te souhaite beaucoup de joie et de bonheur avec ta jolie petite Elfie  ::

----------


## astings

Elfie est bien jolie et je suis heureuse pour vous . Connaissez vous l'histoire de cette mignonne ?Plein de bonheur à toute la famille .

----------


## Daysie433

Elfie est une petite puce sortie de l'enfer de Roumanie par Mukitza

http://associationmukitza.forums-act...-par-daysie433

je ne pense pas qu'elle soit croisée bichonne ou caniche mais plûtot croisée berger polonais des plaines

voir photos sur ce lien 

https://www.google.fr/search?q=berge...w=1680&bih=925

son âge est entre 4 et 6 ans..........la petite puce pèse dans les 11/12 kg c'est la plus grande de tous mes petits, ce serait un chien de troupeau

----------


## Farley

Elle est très belle, bravo Daysie! C'est vrai qu'on a tendance à oublier que les jeunes aussi ont grand besoin d'aide, certains sont oubliés parfois au fond d'une cage et vieillissent en refuge, ne connaissant que ça depuis la naissance parce qu'on pense que leur jeunesse leur assure l'adoption. Alors merci, encore une tendre aventure qui s'annonce.

----------


## astings

Je viens d'aller sur le lien de votre adorable Elfie. Je suis horrifiée de voir les conditions de vie de ces pauvres chiens . Vous avez bien fait Daysie. les autres sont ils sauvés aussi ?

----------


## vidau fabienne

oh daysie quel bonheur pour toi et la pépette , elle est jolie comme un coeur  :: , un peu de jeunesse , j  espere qu elle t apportera tout le bonheur possible et pour longtemps ,ca va te changer un peu doit etre plus costaud au démarrage celle la par rapport a tes crevettes mdr !!! photos magnifiques tres belle ta blondinette avec ses ptes meches  :Pom pom girl:  :: j ai ressorti ma mini jupe breton comprendra !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!bon allez y en a qui bosse eh oui besoin de sous donc payé double j  ai pris la matinée parce que de toutes facons a part le 1 er mai on est toujours ouverts les fériés donc faut en faire au moins 2 chacune , j aurai fait celui la ca aidera pour les factures edf bises   et calins a la troupe

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Et encore un acte d'amour
Quand on lit "sa première vie" on se dit que la petite a croisée des fées sur sa route et qu'elle est arrivée dans sa famille définitive
Elle ne pouvait espérer mieux
Une gentille maman , son fils!!!
Des potes félins et canins
des joujoux
De l'amour :Pom pom girl: 
Une jolie puce merci Daisy pour cette petite ::

----------


## Daysie433

*Elfie est une puce très bien élevée, propre, gentille et qui connait les ordres de base : assis, couché, attends, viens,
elle a gentiment posé pour les photos lors de sa ballade dans le parc hier 
une perle, un ange comme on en voudrait tous
hier deux heures de ballades dans la journée......le parc prend 50 mn.....et à chaque sortie de copains elle vient avec nous
ce qui fait que petite ELFIE va se promener en double avec chacun de mes petits donc sort 3 fois plus longtemps que mes seniors


elle ne se mélange pas encore avec les copains chats ou chiens mais déjà du progrès puisqu'elle accepte que petit Snif s'installe près d'elle
cela va venir petit à petit.......seulement deux jours qu'elle est là et elle nous lèche les doigts et réclame des gratouilles sur son bedon


place aux photos




























*

----------


## astings

Daysie,cette petite chienne est vraiment trés belle et elle a l'air si douce   :: ,vous devez vous régaler.

----------


## breton67

a croquer Daysie (pas toi,mais la puce  :: ) 
tu as encore craquée Monique mais ce doit etre un tel bonheur pour elle et pour toi 
un peu de baume au coeur apres tous ces petits que tu as perdus 
que te souhaiter Monique ?  de tout coeur du bonheur tout plein pour les années a venir

----------


## poppo

Elle est belle comme un coeur :: , plein de bonheur Monique!

----------


## Daysie433

*quelques petites nouvelles du petit TITI/KIKI qui se porte aussi bien que possible
il est tombé "fou amoureux" d'une petite chienne de troupeau croisée berger polonais des plaines
que je viens d'adopter et qui vivait dans des conditions affreuses en Roumanie, attachée à un mur
pendant ses 3 premières années, elle a 4 ans et est magnifique


ça ne m'étonne pas que petit TITI ait craqué sur elle


sa petite compagne Milaine, ma bichonne vient de décéder le 5/03 et il était tout triste


il mange et boit bien, prend bien son traitement et tire comme un fou sur la laisse en promenade
malgré son état de santé délicat


il dort sur le bout de mon lit la nuit et me suit partout dans la journée, aussi "pot de colle" que son
copain Snif mais ça ne me dérange pas du tout


un amour de petit papy*























*je voulais vous montrer le petit TITI en plein sommeil et hyper détendu





et voici mon petit TITI en compagnie de sa nouvelle fiancée ELFIE





je ne connais pas le croisement de TITI là il est assis sur son derrière les pattes avant bien droites
on croirait un caniche croisé teckel moi je le trouve si beau ainsi





c'est pour vous montrer comment il est tout petit......j'adore





et sieste en compagnie de Elfie derrière lui et à gauche sur la photo Skipy


*


*joli mot d'enfant ce matin du fils de 5 ans de ma petite voisine qui voyait Elfie pour la première fois


"elle est belle..........elle a les yeux qui rigolent"


j'ai trouvé ça tellement mignon..........et innocent, comme seuls les enfants peuvent dire.

elle adore machouiller le nouveau doudou que je lui ai donné








là elle dort tranquille au retour de la promenade au parc 





ça y est c'est parti elle dort à présent près de tous ses copains








hier photo prise d'elfie le ventre en l'air à côté de snif





elle se ballade du lit au canapé et au panier tout petit sous le bureau avec l'ordi où elle se retrouve à côté de snif
monte sur les fauteuils, saute dans mon lit, dort avec moi une partie de la nuit, l'autre sous le bureau.








elle dort les 4 pattes en l'air complètement à l'aise mais pudique la fifille 









*

----------


## breton67

heureusement qu elle a plus de queue que mes bretons Daysie :: 
Titi c est vraiment une tite crotte :: 
elle est belle la vie chez toi Monique pour tous ces petits rescapés ::

----------


## astings

Daysie,vous savez que comme vous j'aime les petits vieux, alors je peux vous dire que votre Titi me fait complètement craquer  ::   Je le trouve magnifique avec sa bouille ronde. Longue vie à tous vos petits (faites leurs des bisous de ma part )

----------


## Daysie433

merci astings je n'y manquerais pas je vais leur faire des bisous de votre part 

je vais aller chez mon véto ce soir à 19 h petit skipy vômit depuis samedi, un arrêt le dimanche et là ça recommence  ::

----------


## astings

Mince, est ce qu'il a mangé de l'herbe ou est ce que c'est de la bile ? Avez vous essayez de lui donner du maalox ,ça marche trés bien et c'est pour tout taille de chien . 
Je viendrais prendre des nouvelles demain .

----------


## Daysie433

alors bilan véto 

- pas de température
- n'a pas pu tâter l'intérieur tellement il était crispé
- sous muselière + lien mon petit piranha car personne ne peut l'approcher
- j'en ai profité pour demander la coupe de ses griffes et l'enlèvement des poils dans ses oreilles

mais il s'est tellement débattu qu'il est arrivé un accident, malgré la muselière et le lien et le fait que je tenais son museau avec ma main il s'est retourné si brutalement qu'il en a déchiré son oreille  ::  ce qui a nécessité la pose d'une agrafe

donc piqûre d'anti-vomitif et piqûre d'antibiotiques, deux jours de diète, prescription d'un vermifuge, pas de boisson ce soir et je dois acheter demain un pansement gastrique chez le pharmacien (smecta)

si pas d'amélioration d'ici mercredi soir, il faudra faire des analyses complémentaires, j'ai rendez vous jeudi à 14 h pour vérifier comment il va et il devra garder son agrafe 8/10 jrs

encore une belle soirée riche en émotions et dure pour le porte-monnaie  ::  mais on les aime nos petits seniors  ::  14 ans il a le skipy j'espère qu'il n'a rien de plus grave

----------


## Chinooka

Je ne suis pas très présente sur Rescue en ce moment, ta vie n'est pas non plus un long fleuve tranquille !

Je reviendrai jeudi pour les nouvelles concernant Skipy

 ::   , caresses à la meute canine/féline.

----------


## astings

Merci Daysie pour les nouvelles.

----------


## Farley

Pauvre Skippy, c'est vrai qu'au moindre souci quand ils vieillissent, on s'inquiète beaucoup plus, courage  ::

----------


## astings

Comment va skippy aujourd'hui ? A t'il encore des vomissements ou le traitement a t'il fait effet?

----------


## Daysie433

c'est gentil astings de demander des nouvelles de petit Skipy

il a été mis à la diète jusqu'à hier matin pour l'eau et ce matin pour la nourriture

là je viens de lui donner son smecta à la pipette ainsi qu'un anti-vomitif, il l'a bien ingéré sans mordre ce qui est un miracle déjà venant de sa part

plus de vômissements depuis hier et nous revoyons ma vétérinaire jeudi après midi

je vais voir ce jour comment il va garder la nourriture, il doit se sentir affaibli car pour ainsi dire pas mangé depuis vendredi vu qu'il ne gardait rien...........il est même venu sur mes genoux hier soir et faire un gros câlin dans mon cou, frottant son petit museau contre moi.

Il ne pèse que 4,850 kg car il a perdu 150 g c'est le plus petit de ma tribu mais de tous mes adoptés c'est le seul qui au début me faisait peur et me donnait la chair de poule vu qu'il me sautait à la gorge dès qu'il était contrarié (il avait été battu dans sa vie d'avant) mais petit à petit il s'est calmé et me fait à présent de gros câlins, même que j'ai pu le toiletter pour la première fois sans muselière cette semaine.

j'espère que mon petit pépère n'a rien de grave car il est, malgré tout, très attachant  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Un reportage photos sublime et rempli d'amour
Quel havre de paix ta maison et ton coeur pour tous ces petits avec des passés difficiles
Nous aussi on espère pour "ton petit pépère" une santé meilleure
Il a quel âge déjà ce petit Skipy?
bon mercredi ::

----------


## Daysie433

marathonman bonjour  :: 

petit Skipy comme Snif et Milaine  ::  ont eu 14 ans le 1er janvier 2013............petite amélioration il a mangé un peu et a tout gardé, je croise les doigts pour que cela continue...........il redevient râleur ce qui prouve qu'il va un peu mieux  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Quelles sont les nouvelles pour Skippy ? 

Ta petite miss est vraiment ravissante  ::

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour chinooka

j'étais en panne d'internet et de télé pendant 2 jours ..........quelle galère, vivre dans le silence total est affreux car je n'ai pas de poste de radio, ni lecteur de cd............dur de retourner comme avant.......le bien là dedans c'est que ma nouvelle fifille et moi par la même occasion nous avons fait 3 heures de ballade pour tuer le temps. C'est vrai qu'elle est vraiment jolie la puce  ::  mais hyper farouche dehors, impossible de la promener dans la foule, elle a peur de tout, des autos, des motos, des hommes, des enfants, des autres chiens du moindre bruit brutal.............heureusement qu'il reste le parc pour la promener ce matin nous y étions à 8 h.....ensuite à midi et encore à 19 h quand il y a moins de monde.............va me faire redevenir mince à ce rythme là déjà que j'ai perdu 14 kg à cause de mon diabète (sans rien faire je précise) 
 :Pom pom girl: 

petit Skipy va légèrement mieux, il mange seul à présent et même il court dans la rue après les fifilles qu'il croise  :: 

aujourd'hui grand soleil et même trop chaud (on n'est jamais content  :: ) il était tout content de faire une promenade tout doucement car il est resté plus de 6 jours sans garder la nourriture 

Skipy devra avoir sa troisième injection d'antibiotiques demain midi chaque injection fait effet pendant 3 jours.......son oreille cicatrise bien malgré qu'il n'y ait qu'une agrafe au lieu des trois prévues, elle sera enlevée jeudi......dommage que je ne puisse pas avoir un prix de gros vu toutes les fois que je vais chez le véto pour mes petits  :: 

petit Snif est content, Elfie lui fait plein de câlins et il reprend le moral qu'il avait perdu quand ma petite Milaine est partie, il faut que la meute se réorganise lors d'un départ et d'une nouvelle arrivée.

ah j'oubliais mon petit nounours TITI/KIKI qui lui est fall in love de Elfie  :: 

j'espère que ta maman va mieux et que toi et tes petits vous allez bien  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*quelques petites nouvelles de la puce Elfie qui se porte très bien......sur son carnet c'est écrit qu'elle est née le 01/01/2009 et sur la feuille d'identification aussi remplie par leila* 

*je viens de relire attentivement tout son topic afin d'être certaine qu'elfie est bien stérilisée vu que j'ai deux canichous non castrés et me voilà rassurée à présent*  :: 

*Elfie fait de gros progrès de jour en jour, complètement à l'aise dans la maison avec les copains chiens ou chats et elle a définitivement adopté mon lit pour dormir*  :: 

*elle est toujours la première aussi près de la table quand on mange pour quémander un petit morceau de fromage, là elle dort sur le canapé les 4 pattes en l'air et dès que je vais aller me coucher elle me suivra de suite dans mon lit * 

*tous les jours promenade au parc d'une heure, dont l'heure varie en fonction du temps soit 11 h à 12 h ou le soir à 18 h car je me suis aperçue qu'elle avait peur des enfants qui courent dans tous les sens dans ce beau parc vu que ce sont les vacances scolaires..........alors à ces heures là nous sommes bien tranquilles toutes les deux pour notre ballade.*
*samedi dernier la belle a eu le droit à 3 h de ballades en trois fois ....... elle était ravie*  :Pom pom girl: 

*elle connait par coeur la route du matin 7 h et du soir 22 h pour les besoins matinaux et les besoins avant la nuit, nous allons dans un petit espace vert en haut d'un parking où je gare ma voiture et c'est Elfie qui me guide.*

*pareil quand nous prenons la route du parc elle trace la route en faisant la fofolle, renifle sur le bitume l'odeur des congénères et part à toute vitesse et quand elle arrive au bout de la laisse à enrouleur fait demi-tour  en courant pour revenir vers moi.......elle en fait un jeu et c'est magique à voir. Dans le parc qui est traversé de chemins en pente qui circulent à travers les pelouses c'est Elfie qui choisit son parcours, d'ailleurs toujours le même et moi je suis*  :: 

*nous faisons la course toutes les deux sur les pelouses elle bien attachée et moi courant après elle ou vice-versa un vrai régal de la voir jouer ainsi. Heureusement que malgré mon âge (63) je sais encore courir *  :: 

*la route pour aller au parc longe la route nationale qui traverse la ville, un peu difficile sur 10 mn car trop de voitures, de motos, d'autocars qui font encore peur à la belle*  :: 

*elle a encore des réflexes de peur si je la tire trop brusquement avec la laisse à ce moment là elle s'aplatit au sol mais je suis parfois obligée de le faire pour éviter les voitures qui rasent les trottoirs.*

*encore un peu méfiante envers mon fils qui a 19 ans et une grosse voix mais ça va de mieux en mieux*

*il est bien évident que tout bruit brutal la fait encore fuir, un crissement de pneu, un freinage de bus, des cris ou des courses d'enfants, une moto trop bruyante, un chien inconnu qui passe près d'elle..............ce qui fait que je suis très vigilante car je crois que si elle n'était pas bien attachée elle s'enfuirait volontiers*  :: 

*finalement je ne vais pas essayer de la lâcher sans laisse, le parc n'est pas clôturé et près de la route nationale*

*quand au milieu de la ballade je m'asseois sur un banc, Elfie se couche sur la pelouse au milieu des pâquerettes et profite du soleil et quand nous rentrons elle fait une bonne sieste.*

*je trouve que pour une petite puce si jeune elle dort beaucoup........comme si elle était résignée.......comme dans sa vie d'avant..........je pense que cela va être long pour elle d'oublier toute sa misérable vie d'avant, mais elle apprend vite et ne cherche qu'à faire plaisir. En somme c'est un amour de petite puce qui ne demande plus que de l'amour*  :: 

*
voici donc les photos promises, prises à la maison avec les copains, lors de la promenade journalière au parc*

*sur la première photo on dirait qu'Elfie sourit* 

**

**

**

*avec son copain Snif*

**

**

**

**

*Skipy, Elfie et Snif et devant KIKI./TITI en plein travail*

**

*Elfie et Snif*

**

*le parc*

**

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Elfie un "Top modèle" mais légèrement dévergondée :: Daisy, il faut lui apprendre à na pas tirer la langue :: 

Sinon comme elle sourit sur la 1 ère photo!!! Ce doit être le bonheur ::

----------


## astings

Daysie,quelles merveilleuses photos du bonheur !!!!!! Bravo, de  rendre ces petits si sereins .
Faites leur plein de bisous.

----------


## Daysie433

*et enfin des photos du petit SKIPY ex CSP*

*Photos avant et après toilettage et avec ses compagnons, petit Skipy va tout doux, sa gastro l'a fortement fatigué mais il aime toujours se promener avec titi*

**

**

**

**

**

*

et d'autres photos sur ce lien de mon petit nounours noir TITI que j'ai en fad 

*http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoptes-...32/page-8.html

----------


## MARATHONMAN

merci pour ces photos c'est vrai que Skipy semble fatigué
Quel âge déjà pour ce petit canichou???

----------


## Daysie433

skipy a 14 ans marathonman

----------


## arden56

oups; le toiletteur ne lui a pas laissé grand chose !!!
Ils sont tous très beaux, ces mignons !!! joli le parc des ti loupiots !!!

----------


## astings

Petit Skippy à l'air tout fragile  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Skipy est passé par la case nettoyage de printemps !!! Elfie est ravissante et semble être sereine  ::

----------


## breton67

effectivement le ti bonhomme n aura pas trop chaud cet été (a condition que l été daigne enfin arriver  :: )
tes loupiots sont un peu comme les miens ils dorment les patounes emmelées  ::

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour à tous


très beau soleil en Haute Normandie qui va peut-être me remonter le moral


hier toute la journée aux urgences à l'hôpital............ j'ai été victime d'une attaque de paralysie faciale


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paraly...iale_a_frigore


ouf pas d'AVC mais tout le côté droit du visage paralysé du front au menton............difficultés pour articuler correctement, manger ou boire, chances de guérison : 90 % avec traitement à la cortisone et 10 % de risques de rester ainsi


mais je vais positiver il le faut bien.........je me dis que cela aurait pu  être pire

----------


## arden56

et

----------


## MARATHONMAN

oh merde je t'envoie un petit mail ::

----------


## Daysie433

oh non je n 'en ris pas du tout, mais je dois faire "avec" pas d'autres choix et je me dis "pour me rassurer" que cela aurait pu être vraiment "pire"


je mets ici une vidéo d'un Mr qui vient de passer par là, ce qui vous donnera une idée des problèmes liés à cette paralysie et une idée de mon visage actuel


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG5CkNmRJFU

----------


## Farley

Je suis navrée pour vous, ça doit être totalement angoissant, bon rétablissement, "essayez" de ne pas trop stresser car les chances de récupération totale sont apparemment très élevées et le moral est important! Je crois qu'ici beaucoup vont penser à vous et vous envoyer des myriades d'ondes positives, courage!  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ce doit être très paniquant de se retrouver comme ça au réveil. Mais... 90 % de guérison c'est énorme. Avec tout le monde qui croise les doigts et qui t'envoie des ondes positives, ça va aller : il faut juste voir combien de temps ça prendra mais tu es sous traitement et entre de bonnes mains. Surtout prends bien soin de toi pour guérir plus vite   ::

----------


## Daysie433

c'est gentil de demander de mes nouvelles, merci beaucoup les filles  :: 

aucun changement, j'ai toujours la moitié droite du visage complètement paralysée, avec problèmes de prononciation des lettres "p" et "b", 

impossibilité de fermer l'oeil droit, de boire dans un verre et de mâcher de ce côté là mais aucune aggravation non plus ce qui aurait encore pu se produire pendant 36 h encore, donc encourageant  :: 

pour boire je n'y arrive qu'avec un bol en appuyant fortement ma bouche contre le rebord sinon je perds le liquide, manger seulement de la machoire gauche est aussi obligatoire.........je ne vais plus oser aller diner en extérieur hors de chez moi  :: 

pour mon oeil je dois mettre un gel (larmes artificielles) 4 fois par jour pour éviter le déssèchement de l'oeil et la kératite aggravée et dormir la nuit l'oeil fermé avec une compresse oculaire maintenue avec du sparadrap

je n'ai commencé le traitement à la cortisone que depuis 4 jours donc il reste 10 jrs de traitement alors il faut attendre la fin mais cela peut durer plusieurs mois voire plus ou ne jamais revenir : risque 10 % 

le côté paralysé est lisse du front au menton et j'ai l'air d'avoir 40 ans de ce côté là

le côté normal est tiraillé et encore plus ridé sous l'effort et là j'ai mon âge réel, 63 ans, ma bouche est tordue

mais je vais me battre, aussi bien que je le peux ça aurait pu être tellement pire, un cancer ou un AVC, je l'ai échappé belle

si je n'obtiens aucun résultat il faudra que je m'en veuille à moi-même, j'aurais du y aller plus tôt

bonne journée à tous

----------


## breton67

ça va aller Monique tu es une battante ,  tu verras que cela s arrangera  :: et arrete de me faire des peurs pareilles

----------


## Chinooka

::

----------


## Daysie433

*quelques nouvelles de ma santé 

je crois que j'ai eu une chance énorme cela aurait pu être pire, pas d'avc ni de cancer mais ça m'a foutu un sacré coup au moral, là ça va mieux moralement et il me semble que ma paupière bouge un peu, il faut attendre....rien au scanner cérébral, le 23 je passe un doppler pour voir si vaisseaux bouchés mais j'ai toute ma tête, mes bras et mes jambes fonctionnent bien, je suis seulement très fatiguée 

j'arrive à présent à montrer mes dents d'en haut des deux côtés bien que ma bouche soit encore tordue et il me semble que je bave moins en buvant (pardon pour ces détails), mon articulation de la lettre "p" s'améliore aussi et j'arrive un peu mieux à manger, c'est déjà ça. 

je mange du chewing gum pour faire bouger mes muscles, essaie de chanter et j'y arrive un peu (alors qu'avant je n'y arrivais plus du tout) mais je ne lâche rien, je tiens bon et je persiste et patiente je crois que ça va partir, ce vilain virus je n'en veux pas alors ouste il faut que ça fonctionne, en tous cas je fais tout pour 

fini le traitement par cortisone, j'attends le résultat de mon doppler et vais revoir mon médecin après pour faire le point 

personne de ma famille n'a demandé de mes nouvelles 

heureusement que vous "les amies du net" vous êtes là pour me remonter le moral 

*
___

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> *je ne lâche rien, je tiens bon et je persiste et patiente*


Continues Monique et tu feras partie des 90% qui s'en sortent
Je ne t'oublie pas

Tiens nous au courant du résultat de tes examens ::

----------


## poppo

"On choisit ses amies, pas sa famille......"

On pense très fort à toi, avec ta volonté cela ne peut que aller mieux! :: 

 ::

----------


## arden56

Courage !!! on est toutes derrière toi !!! et tu vas réussir à t'en sortir, juste pour montrer à cette saloperie  :: , qu'elle a perdu !!!

COURAGE ++++  ::

----------


## Farley

C'est très encourageant! Plein d'ondes positives pour vous  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je ne t'ai pas encore téléphoné parce que je suis très très ronchon à cause de mon oeil droit et de la météo merdique et automnale  ::   mais je pense très souvent à toi. Donne-nous les résultats du doppler et de la visite chez le médecin et surtout mange beaucoup de chewing-gum, ne te prive pas   ::   J'avoue que je n'aurais jamais pensé à l'utilité du chewing-gum dans ce domaine !!!

Courage  ::

----------


## Daysie433

pour mâcher du chewing gum il me faut m'accrocher car en temps normal je n'aime pas du tout ça  :: 

mais pour la rééducation il faut que je me transforme en ruminante, Normandie oblige  ::

----------


## Daysie433

j'ai passé mon doppler hier matin et il est tout à fait normal  ::  j'avoue que je n'étais pas rassurée du tout 
la phlébologue que j'ai vue m'a dit que j'avais eu de la chance et ça j'en suis bien consciente
et vu comment je récupère.........qu'il me restera peu de séquelles


j'espère qu'elle a raison


il me reste encore la lèvre inférieure droite qui ne bouge toujours pas
et des problèmes avec mon oeil droit mais elle m'a dit que c'était l'oeil le plus long à guérir 


toujours des problèmes pour manger normalement, pour boire cela s'améliore petit à petit


voilà, je suis rassurée, pas de vaisseaux bouchés il n'y a plus qu'à avoir de la patience   ::

----------


## arden56

YES ET RE YES !!!!!! bon une question de patience, alors patiente ma belle et "rumine" comme tu dis !!!  Oui mange ces chewing gum même si c'est casse pieds !!!! 

et n'oublie pas, on est toutes derrière toi ! On ne peut t'aider c'est vrai, juste te soutenir moralement mais on est là !!! 

Gros bisous !!!!

----------


## Daysie433

les filles  ::  vous êtes toutes des amours

----------


## Chinooka

Voilà de bonnes nouvelles  ::  

Note qu'avec 90 % de chances de guérison, tu aurais vraiment joué de malchance en étant parmi les 10 % !!!

 ::

----------


## Daysie433

attend chinooka je n'ai pas encore tout récupéré je n'arrive toujours pas à manger normalement, ni siffler, ni souffler.........il y a encore des progrès à faire  ::

----------


## Farley

ça va venir, excellente nouvelle!

----------


## Daysie433

en ce qui concerne ma paralysie ce n'est pas encore fini, toujours du mal à manger et avec mon oeil qui reste fixe et qui me gêne beaucoup c'est pas le top non plus   ::  

par contre j'arrive à nouveau à boire au verre ce qui est quand même mieux que de boire au bol, seule ma lèvre inférieure droite ne fonctionne pas, je peux à nouveau montrer mes dents, mais quand je ris ma bouche est toujours en biais à la popeye et aussi quand je parle  :: 
j'avais beaucoup de peine à prononcer les lettres "p" et "b" mais ça va mieux à présent  :Pom pom girl: 

il me faut patienter, cela dure entre 2 à 6 mois pour récupérer complètement et il me faut de la patience vu que ça m'est arrivé le 3/05

plus aucun traitement, cortisone finie, seule les gouttes pour les yeux à continuer mais ça me rend aveugle pendant 1 à 2 h quand j'en mets et j'avoue que j'espace les prises  :: 

en ce moment à la maison avec mes petits c'est la folie, mes deux chatonnes lily et lola sont "en chaleur", je deviens folle avec leurs miaulements surtout la nuit et je n'ai pas l'argent pour les faire stériliser faudra attendre le mois de juillet, heureusement que tao mon mâle est castré et qu'elles ne sortent pas dehors, même titi, le caniche noir en fa définitive essaie de les grimper .......... on se croirait dans "l'île de la tentation"  :: 

mes deux caniches blancs snif et skipy vont encore bien malgré leur 14 ans, elfie ma petite roumaine est un amour de petite puce, mais tellement terrorisée par sa vie d'avant que dehors elle a peur de tout, des autos, des vélos, des enfants, des hommes, de tout bruit (elle s'aplatit au sol de terreur) malgré que cela fasse un an qu'elle est en France elle a même du mal à s'habituer à mon fils nicolas qui est un grand gaillard de 1,80 m avec une grosse voix 

dès qu'elle a peur elle cherche à s'enfuir, heureusement que je la sors au parc quand il n'y a personne sinon elle refuse de marcher dans la maison elle ne se déplace pas du tout, sauf pour manger et boire, sinon elle va du lit au panier et dort autant que mes seniors, étonnant pour une puce de 4 ans elle est comme "résignée" et elle attend qu'on l'appelle pour bouger.

quant à titi malgré son cushing et son oedème et son coeur malade il est content de vivre et tire sur sa laisse comme un fou en promenade, on ne dirait pas qu'il a 15 ans  :: 

voilà, il pleut encore et toujours, pas de soleil comme presque partout en France......vivement qu'il revienne pour nous redonner du moral

----------


## Farley

Ce sont des améliorations notables, tant mieux! Ce manque de soleil est navrant pour tout le monde, et les animaux qui aiment tant se prélasser au moindre rayon en souffrent aussi. Courage, et également à la petite Elfie, c'est long de faire confiance à nouveau.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Des progrès, même minimes, mais des progrès Tu vas t'en sortir Daisy Tiens bon :: 
C'est touchant de voir le comportement de ta puce Elfie Son passé devait être plus que difficile
Mais elle aussi va progresser,à son rythme, et comprendre qu'elle a trouvé sa maison , l'amour 
Plein de bonheur à vous

----------


## Chinooka

Courage Monique, petit à petit tout va redevenir normal. Mais le temps doit te paraître long, je le comprends.

L'île de la tentation...  ::  Je n'ai jamais regardé et je ne sais pas où se tourne cette télé-réalité mais il doit faire torride chez toi et tu oses te plaindre de la météo  ::  

Combien de temps as-tu mis pour t'habituer aux verres progressifs ?

Caresses à la troupe  ::  
 ::

----------


## Daysie433

coucou chinooka

pour les verres progressifs j'ai mis une semaine à m'habituer.........au début je voyais tout penché et j'avais l'impression d'être dans un bateau en pleine tempête et ma tête tournait mais après 7 jours ça allait super bien  ::

----------


## Chinooka

OK, alors je ne désespère pas, ça ne fait que 5 jours pour moi.......

----------


## poppo

Ça va aller de mieux en mieux Daisy, soyez en certaine  ::  Le temps doit te paraitre bien longue mais le temps fait bien les choses, patience....

 ::

----------


## Daysie433

Merci Poppo

----------


## breton67

demain je t appelle et tu vas me répeter 50 fois p p p p  :: alors entraines toi  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> demain je t appelle et tu vas me répeter 50 fois p p p p alors entraines toi


Alors l'élève s'est bien comportée :: 
Si tu ne l'as pas encore appelée donne lui le bonjour de ma part

----------


## Daysie433

*voilà bien longtemps que je n'ai pas mis de photos de mes chats Tao, Lily et Lola qui vont tous très bien 


les filles sont toujours collées/serrées et inséparables, Lily aux pattounes blanches est devenue très douce et câline elle fait 3,5 kg à présent


Lola sa soeur, toute tigrée est une petite tigresse, qui vole tout et n'importe quoi, qui ne se laisse pas caresser le jour, mais la nuit dort avec moi sous la couette, petite crevette qui ne pèse que 2 kg


quant à Tao c'est devenu un grand chat, haut sur pattes et qui atteint bientôt ses 6 kg, plus lourd que mon caniche Skipy et qui règne en maître sur ses deux minettes à tour de rôle


voici le Tao pendant la canicule de juillet l'année dernière





Tao, Lily et Lola derrière





Toujours Tao pendant la canicule avec ma petite Milaine





Lily à gauche et Lola à droite.........les deux soeurs inséparables








Lily toute seule





Lola et Milaine, Lola prenait Milaine pour sa maman





Lola et Tao





Lily et Tao





Tao bébé quand il avait 7 semaines





et Tao maintenant.......je n'aurais pas cru qu'il deviendrait si grand 







*

----------


## Farley

des beautés!

----------


## breton67

merci pour les jolies photos beaucoup de douceur cela met du baume au coeur  , je viens d aller dans les pas de chance et suis secouée 
alors merci Monique d avoir permis que ces petites betes vivent 
 :: 
Marathomann l eleve a eu un bon point ,elle est bien repartie sur le chemin de la guerison  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Daysie433

voici une photo des filles àgées de 2 mois le jour de leur arrivée à la maison





la plus petite Lola n'avait que 100 g de différence avec sa soeur Lily et maintenant Lily pèse presque le double de Lola

----------


## MARATHONMAN

TAO est magnifiqe et les deux puces a croquer ::

----------


## Daysie433

Si vous en avez le temps allez faire un tour sur ce lien :

LES 36 POSITIONS DE ............

----------


## astings

Merci Daysie de mettre ces merveilleuses photos du bonheur.

----------


## Daysie433

*mon petit SKIPY ne va pas bien du tout   


j'avais déjà remarqué depuis quelques semaines que le matin il avait du mal à se réveiller en même temps que les autres et qu'il dormait plus longtemps


il y a quelques semaines il avait eu un épisode de vomissements et avait été mis sous traitement et il allait un peu mieux.


hier matin il n'a pas voulu sortir faire sa promenade, il a fait demi-tour aussitôt dehors alors nous sommes rentrés.........je n'ai pas insisté, le soir il a fait sa petite promenade normalement et a pris son repas comme d'habitude


cette nuit il a commencé à vômir à 23 h jusqu'a 2 h du matin, je l'ai mis immédiatement sous smecta selon les conseils de ma véto


il s'est levé à 6 h 30 et je le trouvais bizarre et tout mou mais plus de vômissements mais à 11 h 30 il tremblait de tout son corps, je l'ai emmené vite chez ma véto...........Skipy a 40° de température donc une infection quelque part mais à l'examen rien de bien visible........il a eu une piqûre d'antibiotiques, d'antivômitif et d'anti inflammatoires ainsi qu'une prise de sang pour un bilan sanguin complet pour voir si le foie et les reins fonctionnent normalement..........résultat demain


s'il s'avère aux résultats que les reins ou le foie sont en train de lâcher ma vétérinaire m'a dit qu'il faudra le laisser partir........petit Skipy a eu 14 ans le 1er janvier.......il somnole, se lève pour boire, refuse la nourriture et reste perdu au milieu du carrelage...........j'ai très peur pour mon petit coeur...........pensez à mon petit  *

----------


## arden56

mince de mince !! de tout cœur avec toi et ton petit !!! courage +++ et bat toi petit Skipy !!! Ne laisse pas ta maman ainsi!!!

----------


## Chinooka

Oh merde, ce n'est pas âgé pour un canichou mais on ne connaît jamais l'âge réel et on ne connaît leur mode de vie d'avant, je pense surtout à l'alimentation de mauvaise qualité par exemple.

Ici on croise tout pour les résultats de la prise de sang  ::

----------


## Farley

Oui Daysie, on pense très fort à Skippy, il boit de lui-même, c'est déjà ça de pris.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

::  Petit Skipy
Daisy, pensées sincères vers toi car je sais que tu les aimes tes petits et qu'ils t'apportent beaucoup
Alors je t'accompagne moralement

----------


## astings

daysie, je pense très fort à petit skippy en espérant que se ne soit qu'un" coup de mou"

- - - Mise à jour - - -

daysie, je pense très fort à petit skippy en espérant que se ne soit qu'un" coup de mou"

----------


## Daysie433

*bonsoir à toutes

je viens d'avoir ma vétérinaire au téléphone, les résultats sont bons en ce qui concerne les reins

le problème vient du foie, elle préconise un traitement et pas l'euthanasie, ensuite en fonction du résultat du traitement il faudra ou non revoir la décision..............pourvu que ce traitement fonctionne pour mon petit bouchon, il est vraiment tout petit Skipy il pèse 4,8 kg, mon chat Tao lui pèse 6 kg

là, il dort dans son panier et demain nous revoyons la vétérinaire à 14 h 30 et elle va lui faire en plus une échographie du foie pour mieux voir.*

----------


## aglae84

je pense très fort à toi Daisy, et au petit SKIPY, les canichous sont des battants courage à vous deux.

----------


## Chinooka

Tu passeras une nuit un peu meilleure que ça n'aurait pu l'être, le foie peut se régénérer s'il n'y a rien de mauvais. Donne-nous des nouvelles à ton retour  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*

merci les filles pour vos encouragements pour mon petit

il vient de se lever pour aller boire..........tout à l'heure il s'est levé pour faire sa commission....et il vient de faire pipi à présent

je dois continuer à lui donner de l'emeprid (anti vômitif) et du smecta  (pansements gastriques).......

quand il est debout sur le carrelage il reste "statufié" ma vétérinaire dit que c'est dû à la fièvre*

----------


## poppo

Skipy va se battre Daisy, petit bonhomme courageux  :: Il ne pourrait être dans de meilleurs mains! ::

----------


## Chinooka

Monique, souviens-toi comme Chinook se sentait moche quand elle avait de la fièvre, j'ai cru combien de fois que c'était la fin mais la piqûre d'antibio pour 15 jours la retapait bien.

----------


## Daysie433

*oui je me souviens très bien, mais on n'aime pas voir nos petits ainsi

demain il aura un traitement complémentaire ma vétérinaire pense que cela vaut le coup de tenter de lui faire remonter la pente......il n'y a plus qu'à espérer que cela fonctionne*

----------


## Farley

c'est un battant, bon rétablissement (à vous deux) et meilleures pensées

----------


## Daysie433

merci les filles, j'ai une de ces migraines à cause de ma nuit blanche et de petit skipy et titi qui étouffait cette nuit j'aurais bien besoin d'un peu de calme pour pouvoir guérir moi aussi  ::

----------


## Michèle B

ton petit Skippi s'en remettra , ils sont costauds nos canichous 

ma canichette Tilla a aussi un problème de foie son taux est le triple de la normale, elle est sous traitement depuis lundi controle  sanguin et echo dans 3 semaines

----------


## Daysie433

merci Michèle B bon courage aussi pour ta petite canichette Tilla

----------


## astings

On pense très fort au petit combattant .

----------


## breton67

::

----------


## Daysie433

*oui breton il en faudra du courage surtout à mon petit Skipy le résultat de l'échographie du foie est désastreux 

au lieu d'être d'aspect homogène il est hétérogène ma vétérinaire pense que petit Skipy aurait une cirrhose du foie*  :: *

il avait encore 39°4 à 14 H 30

J'ai cherché sur le net pour comprendre un peu mieux, voici ce que j'ai trouvé 

http://www.lebonchien.fr/maladies-du...-le-chien.html
*
*Qu'est ce que la cirrhose du foie chez le chien?*C'est une maladie du foie provoquée par une inflammation chronique et une fibrose du foie.*Ce qu'il se passe**Le mécanisme*Lorsque les cellules hépatiques souffrent de façon permanente, elles se régénèrent anormalement se regroupant en nodules au sein d'un tissu très remanié, cicatriciel. Ce tissu se fibrose ne laissant plus aucune chance aux vaisseaux de nourrir normalement le tissu. Les cellules en souffrent davantage. Le cercle vicieux est bouclé.Globalement le foie a perdu son coté lisse pour devenir rugueux et bosselé. Son volume lui aussi change d'aspect pouvant diminuer ou augmenter. Dans ce dernier cas le médecin le sent à la palpation, ce qui n'est jamais le cas pour un foie normal.
*Les causes*Certaines maladies auto-immunes, les hépatites, et des maladies métaboliques comme l'hémochromatose.Évolution et pronosticSi la cirrhose est très avancée, le pronostic est mauvais en raison :
de l'irréversibilité des lésions à partir d'un certain stade de développement de la maladiede l'association des nombreuses complications.de la cancérisation (hépato carcinome).


*Races prédisposées à cette maladie**West Highland White Terrier*
*
il a été mis 15 jrs sous cortisone, je dois continuer le smecta et l'emeprid, lui donner du curepar pour le foie, du marbocyl pour l'infection et du tolfédine pour la fièvre

je revois la véto jeudi prochain pour voir comment mon petit loulou supporte ce nouveau traitement

je suis catastrophée......tant de mes petits sont partis ces dix huit derniers mois que l'idée d'en perdre encore un et avec titi qui ne va pas fort non plus que j'ai le moral dans les baskets 

le but du traitement est de lui assurer une vie la meilleure possible, sans souffrances et s'il ne supporte pas ce traitement alors là il faudra le laisser partir

pauvre petit loup, j'ai mal pour lui 
*

----------


## Farley

courage Daysie, espérons que le traitement agisse, toutes mes pensées pour Skipy

----------


## Michèle B

Daysie ne perd pas espoir  , ton petit Skippi va se battre 

j'ai ma Monette  "ma réglisse-menthe"  14 ans qui est atteinte du cirrhose du foie cela a été découvert en octobre 2011, les vétos m'avaient dit qu'elle n'avait plus que 3 mois à vivre , mais ma puce s'accroche,c'est vrai il y a   souvent des bas , elle  a un traitement  corticoides le matin , silycure matin et soir et spasfon le soir et des croquettes hépatiques , 
ces jours ci elle vomi donc éméprid 
Monette fait une lichette à Skippi

----------


## Daysie433

merci les filles pour vos gentils messages qui me vont droit au coeur  ::

----------


## Roussinette

J'avais découvert ce post lors de mon inscription sur le forum et je t'admire. J'ai pleuré en apprenant la mort de tes rescapés, ton combat pour qu'ils se sentent bien chaque jour.

Oui, il existe des personnes qui prennent les vieux animaux. Je sais que c'est dur aussi de les laisser partir, ils laissent un gros vide. Tu leur apporte l'amour avant la fin. Peut-être qu'ils ne l'ont jamais connu dans leur petite vie? Grâce à toi, ils savent ce que s'est d'être aimé.

----------


## Daysie433

merci roussinette c'est très gentil pour mes petits  ::

----------


## astings

Courage à vous deux ,petit skippy pour son combat et vous ,pour l'accompagner tout en douceur comme vous l'avez toujours fait pour vos petits.

----------


## Chinooka

Comment va le petit bonhomme aujourd'hui ?

----------


## Daysie433

coucou chinooka 

oui petit skipy a passé une très bonne nuit et j'ai pu dormir 6 H c'est déjà pas mal ce matin il a fait une petite promenade, ses besoins normalement, il accepte ses cachets dans de la vache qui rit heureusement................il ne mange pas trop mais boit il me semble qu'il a un peu moins de fièvre 

là il vient de faire le foufou en se roulant dans son panier, il a l'oeil bien éveillé et remue à nouveau sa queue........il a aussi fait la fête à mon fils quand il est rentré

il a mangé un petit peu de poulet et de la VQR ma véto m'a dit de lui donner de préférence la nourriture qu'il aime et qu'il veut...........je pense qu'il est reparti pour un tour  :: en tous cas moi je le vois avec du mieux  ::

----------


## Farley

::

----------


## r'is27

ma pauvre daysie, je viens juste de lire tous ces mauvaises nouvelles, ta santé et ton petit skipy.

Une grosse et douce pensée pour toi et ton petit malade, soignez vous bien

----------


## Daysie433

nous avons bien l'intention, mon petit Skipy et moi de ne pas nous laisser faire par nos maladies elles ne nous auront pas facilement nous nous battrons tous les deux.......merci  beaucoup de ton gentil message  r'is27  ::

----------


## Farley

Comment va Skipychou?

----------


## Daysie433

coucou les filles

petit Skipy va bien........il remange un peu, prend bien ses médicaments et surtout  n'a plus de fièvre  :: 

il nous fait à nouveau la fête et se roule sur les couvertures.........il ne sait pas qu'il est malade lui et il accepte à nouveau les sorties dehors tout doucement.....il a l'air de bien supporter son traitement.......que du bonheur pour lui  ::  ils sont bien vaillants mes petits guerriers car mon petit caniche Titi, 15 ans très malade joue lui aussi avec Skipy et titi fait nez-à-nez avec mes chats..........trop mimis tous 

alors on va positiver à fond pour eux et pour moi aussi, pas de changement pour ma paralysie mais j'ai très bon espoir que dans le temps cela s'arrange petit à petit  :: 

c'est gentil de votre part de demander des nouvelles suis vraiment gâtée par vous toutes, merci  ::

----------


## Farley

quel plaisir de voir ce bon moral pour tous, ça aide beaucoup dans la voie de la guérison, continuez comme ça!   ::

----------


## astings

Bravo les titis vous donnez le moral à votre môman qui doit le garder pour guérir totalement.

----------


## Roussinette

Prends soin de toi Daysie.

----------


## teddy82

:: super pour ton canichou.Courage a toi ::

----------


## Daysie433

*léger mieux pour mon petit papy Skipy, qui supporte très bien son traitement, mange à nouveau et accepte les sorties récompensées par de gros câlins de ma petite Elfie qui est toute douce et câline avec mes papis souffrants


la preuve en photos 











*

----------


## Chinooka

Skippy est un battant  ::  

Et toi, ça va mieux ? tu vois une amélioration ?

----------


## Daysie433

comme toi chinooka pas d'amélioration depuis le dernier message mais je lutte très fort afin que ce vilain virus parte complètement  ::  il ne m'aura pas celui-là  :: 

pas facile hein quand on ne guérit pas ?? je te souhaite bon courage aussi  ::

----------


## astings

Magnifique ces photos. 
Bravo Daysie, vous êtes une battante vous aussi

----------


## arden56

Bravo les filles et les ti chous à 4 pattes !!! il faut se battre !!! on ne baisse pas les bras !!!  ::

----------


## poppo

::  ::

----------


## breton67

tu y arriveras Monique accroche toi ainsi que Régine

----------


## Farley

elles sont très belles ces photos, et les modèles aussi, plein de bonnes choses à vous tous

----------


## Daysie433

*voici quelques photos de la petite ELFIE en ballade au parc et dans une allée remplie de pétales de fleurs**
**
**
**Elfie au milieu de ses peluches**
**elle réconforte mon petit Skipy qui est malade* *
*

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Tu sais ce que je pense de ta beaité Daisy, mais Skipy comment va t-il aujourd'hui???

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour marathonman

petit Skipy se maintient, il mange et boit normalement, joue, fait la fête et accepte les sorties donc il va aussi bien que possible vu sa maladie.....c'est un battant mon petit loulou  :: 

bonne semaine à toi et gros bisous  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Waouh, la première photo (entre autres) : un tapis de fleurs pour une jolie princesse  ::  On dirait une illustration pour un conte pour enfants  ::  

Bonne continuation à petit Skippy, ils sont robustes ces petits caniches quand ils sont aimés   ::

----------


## Daysie433

*il faut avouer que le parc est très joli mais dommage qu'il soit encastré entre les deux routes principales de l'entrée de la ville car c'est très bruyant entre les bruits des motos, des camions et des voitures............on ne peut même pas y lire tranquillement 

il est vraiment tout petit mon Skipy entre Elfie et Snif

*

----------


## Farley

Bonne continuation à tous, ils sont très beaux, et plein d'encouragement pour votre santé

----------


## astings

Elfie est particulièrement mignonne et en plus, elle réconforte ses copains  :: .  Petit Skipy s'accroche ,tant mieux, c'est un battant. 
J'espère quand à vous, que votre problème évolue dans le bon sens . 
Courage.

----------


## breton67

c est vrai que c est un tout petit bouchon ton Skipy , , tiens le coup petit bonhomme  ::

----------


## Daysie433

merci les filles  :: 

ça va, impossible de dormir ce soir et je vois que vous êtes encore levées, pas sérieux tout ça  ::  bonne nuit les filles

----------


## Farley

comment va Skipy, et sa maman?

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir farley

c'est gentil de demander de nos nouvelles, mon petit skipy se maintient du mieux possible, il vient de faire sa promenade avec plaisir et mange bien, n'a plus de fièvre, est tout beau puisqu'il a été douché..........dès que mon fils sera là je pourrais mettre des photos

quant à moi toujours un peu paralysée de ma lèvre inférieure en bas à droite, mais ça ne fait pas si longtemps il faut patienter
suis très occupée je cherche une petite maison à louer en Basse Normandie vers Caen, pas facile à trouver et il faut que ça marche vu que j'ai rendu mon logement actuel pour le 31/08 sinon que deviendrons nous ?? mon fils doit avoir les résultats de son bac demain matin à 9 h j'appréhende le résultat.......certainement plus que lui  ::  car il est très confiant

pas trop le temps d'aller sur les forums de ce fait là

bonne soirée farley  ::

----------


## Farley

tant mieux si tout le monde se porte bien, il y a du progrès pour vous également, bonne nouvelle. Vous cherchez une location sur Caen même ou alentours? Ouvrez l'oeil mesdames si vous entendez parler d'une petite maison dans ce coin!

----------


## Daysie433

mon fils doit entrer à l'IUT d'IFS 14123 - département 14 CALVADOS - région  BASSE NORMANDIE

nous cherchons dans un rayon de 30 km autour d'IFS......CAEN NORD/CAEN SUD/CAEN OUEST

Tous les we nous faisons 500 km pour visiter mais jusqu'à présent sans succès

----------


## Farley

http://www.seloger.com/annonces/loca...tri=a_px_loyer

celle-ci n'est libre qu'en septembre sur l'annonce, mais parfois il vaut mieux demander car il peut y avoir des erreurs 

http://www.seloger.com/annonces/loca...tri=a_px_loyer

----------


## Daysie433

merci farley, la première est beaucoup trop chère
la seconde irait (mes prix 550 euros maxi) mais il faut aussi que internet soit en adsl (haut débit) et à Troarn ce n'est pas le cas
c'est indiqué sur l'annonce :* pas de connexion fixe internet
*j'avais déjà cherché sur ce secteur
très important pour les études de mon fils

merci en tous cas d'avoir cherché

----------


## Farley

pas de souci Daysie si je vois autre chose, je vous fais signe, portez-vous bien et bon courage

----------


## Daysie433

*il y a du grand soleil en Haute Normandie et dans mon coeur
mon fils a eu son bac avec mention "bien" et une moyenne de 15,55/20
quel soulagement on va reprendre les recherches de maison en Basse Normandie de plus belle

*

----------


## Farley

Félicitations! Bisous

----------


## poppo

Félicitations!!! Le mien c'est l'année prochaine.....la c'était les épreuves anticipées.....pas encore les résultats

----------


## astings

_BRAVO au fiston FELICITATIONS_
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## breton67

_et un grand bravo a la maman qui c est qui a pondu ce petit hein ? on dit merci a Daysie
bravo bien sur a ton fils qui doit etre rassuré , pas toujours evident ce foutu bac_

----------


## Daysie433

sonja

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Toutes mes félicitations au fiston et à la maman

Bonne chance dans tes recherches de maison Daisy

----------


## Daysie433

juste un petit message pour prévenir ceux qui viennent sur le forum "adoptez un caniche" qu'il ne faut plus y aller pour le moment car un virus a infecté tout le forum  :: 

depuis deux jours on essaie d'y remédier sans succès alors par précaution il vaut mieux ne pas aller dessus car risque de perdre nos données personnelles

ça me rend triste pour tous les petits en danger que j'y diffuse..........j'espère qu'on pourra annuler ce problème sinon ce forum va mourir car plus personne ne peut y entrer  ::  je n'y connais vraiment rien et ne sais pas quoi faire

----------


## Daysie433

site à nouveau en fonctionnement 

http://caniche.positifforum.com/forum

je vais pouvoir continuer à difffuser les petits en danger  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Monique, je me suis éloignée un peu de Rescue ces derniers jours (because mes invitées) donc je ne vois que maintenant que ton fiston a eu son bac !!! Et avec mention   ::   Bravo à lui et à toi, voilà une bonne chose de faite   :Pom pom girl:   :Pom pom girl:   :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Daysie433

dans ma rue je me croirais comme chez toi chinooka lors des travaux dehors, tout est cassé, on  dirait un vrai gruyère, il y a des fosses énormes on ne sort qu'en marchant sur les planches, ma rue est en sens unique et les fosses sont de chaque côté ils changent tous les tuyaux de plomb de distribution d'eau  :: 

ils ont même cassé une canalisation, l'eau jaillissait comme un jeyser, j'ai eu peur d'être inondée l'eau arrivait à ma porte  :: 

mes trois chats sont terrorisés par le bruit et ne sortent pas de dessous les meubles.........ma petite Elfie n'ose plus avancer dehors tellement elle a peur des bruits.

Quant à Kiki lui il fonce droit devant lui au risque de tomber dans les fosses, faut que je le tire de toutes mes forces  :: 

avec la chaleur qui règne ici en ce moment plus d'eau pour se laver, j'espère que cela fonctionnera à nouveau dans la journée

ces travaux vont durer 15 jours......ils scient le bitume, cassent au marteau piqueur, aspirent les blocs avec un camion/aspirateur géant....on ne s'entend plus.

d'habitude je mets le son de ma télé à 10 et là, même à 40, j'ai du mal à suivre les programmes, je pense aux pauvres ouvriers sous le soleil et dans le bruit toute la journée.

j'avais prévu, pour mon déménagement de casser les meubles que je ne gardais pas car trop abîmés et d'emmener les planches à la décharge.....impossible on ne peut plus se garer dans toute la rue et pour les courses pareil c'est la galère.

*Vive l'été et ses travaux*

----------


## Chinooka

Monique, je ne peux que compatir !!! Pour te consoler un peu, dis-toi que chez moi ça a duré bien plus qu'un an  ::   ::   Des gens devaient déménager et d'autres emménager en face de chez moi, ils ont dû postposer parce qu'on ne passait pas en voiture et encore moins avec un camion de déménagement, la joie au retour du ravitaillement... chargée comme un baudet, la saleté et le bruit, la maison qui vibrait à cause des engins lourds de chantier, etc..... : la liste des inconvénients est très longue et on a souffert ! Donc je sais ce que tu endures ! Le pire c'est que tu ne profiteras pas d'une rue rénovée puisque tu pars !

Ca va tes recherches de maison ?

----------


## Daysie433

*Qu'est-ce qu'on va être heureux mon fils, mes minous, mes toutous et moi 
nous déménageons pour aller habiter une petite maison de 80 m2 avec un petit terrain, en bord de l'Orne en Suisse Normande je viens d'avoir la réponse, c'est oui !!!
**
enfin mes petits seniors malades vont pouvoir aller dehors sans trop se fatiguer vont être heureux Titi et Skipy 

de grandes ballades au bord de l'Orne (juste en face de la maison) pour Snif et Elfie.....le paradis sur terre à partir de fin août pour eux et nous .... enfin je vais quitter ma maison pourrie d'ici où les rats se baladent dans les cloisons entre le plafond du rez-de-chaussée et le plancher du premier... finies les affaires qui moisissent à cause de l'humidité, le sol qui met 2 h à sécher, le linge qui ne sèche pas, la maison qui inonde, etc...

enfin la chance nous sourit j'espère que nous commencerons une nouvelle vie plus agréable ​mes petits le méritent tant*

----------


## Farley

ça me fait chaud au coeur pour vous, votre fils et les petits, soyez heureux!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Comme tu dois être heureuse Daisy toi qui attendais fébrilement
Tu vois "la roue tourne"
Maintenant, il va falloir se relever les manches pour le déménagement et aussi penser à l'emménagement de tous tes "petits"
 ::

----------


## Chinooka

Trop génial, je suis super contente pour toi et les tiens  ::  ::   ::  

En effet, c'est une nouvelle vie qui commence : cette nouvelle maison va te changer la vie ! Tes petits pourront faire la sieste à l'ombre et se promener à leur rythme, le bonheur  ::

----------


## Daysie433

une de mes amies a fait un montage de tous mes petits disparus sur le post de son Kenzo 


BABOU59
coucou ma petite maman à moi...

Je voulais te dire que Kenzo, il est trop gentil...

Tout le monde l'aime ici

MOI, ICI JE SUIS BIEN ET TOUS MES COPAINS D'AVANT AUSSI

ON TE DIT QU'ON  T'AIME ET ON TE FAIS DES ENORMES BISOUS


*mince alors, me voilà en pleurs devant l'ordi *  :: *


sur le montage en grand j'ai reconnu ma petite canichette Zoé


et dans le pêle-mêle :


en haut à gauche mon premier caniche adopté Jisou, en haut à droite mon petit caniche Loïs
à nouveau au milieu Zoé........à droite au milieu mon petit caniche Lotus
en bas à gauche mon papypagneul Bobby et en bas à droite à nouveau Zoé
et tout en bas mon petit x ratier Gandhi à la bouille si marrante


quelle émotion, en 18 mois j'ai perdu 7 de mes petits seniors adoptés (il manque petite Milaine ma bichonne)......si vous saviez mes amours comme vous me manquez  


petit ange Kenzo dis leur que je les aime et qu'un jour j'irais les retrouver tous, bisous à toi aussi kenzo*  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

C'est joliment fait mais c'est sûr émotionnellement pas facile

----------


## poppo

Daisy.... :: 

Quand est ce que tu déménages exactement?

----------


## Daysie433

déménagement prévu pour le dimanche 25/08 et toujours pas fait mes travaux dans la maison actuelle   :: 

ni préparé mes cartons  ::  à part l'arrachage du papier peint de la salle à manger

plusieurs journées sans eau à cause des travaux dans la rue, la chaleur étouffante..... peux pas travailler dans ces conditions  :: 
d'ailleurs ce soir mon petit Snif est tombé dans une fosse creusée dans la rue  ::  tout ça parce qu'il a coursé un chat de la rue  ::  heureusement il est tombé sur des gros tuyaux et n'a pas été blessé, le trou d'à côté était rempli de tiges de fer  ::  là il aurait été embroché  ::  ils nous font de ces frayeurs nos petits mais on les aime, on les aime  ::

----------


## astings

Et voilà que je pleure devant ce magnifique montage. 
Bon courage pour le déménagement.

----------


## Farley

Oh..c'est dur  :: 
Bon courage pour tout, les travaux, le déménagement, départ pour une nouvelle vie, pleine de bonnes choses!

----------


## Mi

Ah, les caniches ! les 6 "grand zamour" de ma vie !

----------


## Daysie433

Il n'y avait pas que des caniches, il y avait aussi Milaine, petite bichonne qui m'a quittée en Mars, elle était si douce et câline, elle me manque tellement aussi  :: 
BABOU59

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour à tous

samedi soir un peu mouvementé avec inondation en centre ville suite à un gros orage vers 18 H.

par chance j'y ai échappé (à 3 mm près du haut de ma marche) vivement que nous quittions cet endroit maudit, la rue était transformée en rivière et tout flottait, j'ai même vu deux personnes tomber dans les trous creusés dans ma rue jusqu'à mi taille  car l'eau qui dévalait avait emporté les barrières de protection (pas de blessés heureusement). Mes voisins ont inondé ainsi que tous les commerçants du centre ville.

petit titi/kiki n'a pas été bien du tout du week-end, il souffre beaucoup de la chaleur et tousse à cause de son oedème pulmonaire et son coeur malade..........pourvu qu'il tienne le coup jusqu'à ce que nous déménagions et profite du terrain de la nouvelle maison....j'ai doublé sa dose de dimazon afin qu'il ait moins d'eau dans les poumons.

petite Elfie commence à faire de l'anxiété de séparation, dès que je la laisse seule pour promener les autres, elle dévore tout ce qu'elle trouve
en une semaine elle m'a dévoré un livre, un peigne, des papiers et continue à me voler mes chaussures ou chaussons sur lesquels elle se couche...........j'ai tout retrouvé sous elle...........elle machouille, déchire et ensuite cache le tout sur le canapé et se couche dessus.

je pense que d'avoir un petit terrain à sa disposition ne lui fera pas de mal, va falloir que je fasse très attention  à mes papiers, ne plus rien laisser traîner, elle commence à ressembler aux petits de Waterloo  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Pas gai tout çà
Bizarre que ta belle ait ce comportement maintenant Peut être as tu commencé les cartons ou des travaux????
C'est une bonne planque sous le canapé Ses potes ne peuvent pas lui piquer ::

----------


## Daysie433

c'est pas sous le canapé qu'elle cache tout, c'est dessus et elle se couche par-dessus mine de rien mais quand je rentre elle me fait une fête d'enfer et se lève et là je vois tout........... elle a trop lu les histoires de la meute de chinooka  :: 

oui sans doute sent-elle qu'il va y avoir du changement, plus que 4 semaines c'est court surtout que je n'ai pas fait grand chose avec cette chaleur  ::

----------


## Chinooka

::  Attention, Waterloo et Strasbourg sont très contagieux en matière de bêtises, il ne faut pas laisser ta meute lire Rescue  ::

----------


## Farley

c'est la dernière ligne droite avant une vie meilleure pour tous, accrochez-vous! Tout ce changement génère du stress, mais une fois installé, les choses s'apaiseront, courage  ::

----------


## Daysie433

merci beaucoup farley  ::

----------


## Daysie433

beau texte envoyé par "appa équidés"

*


cliquez pour agrandir l'image :


*

----------


## Chinooka

Superbe texte !!!

----------


## astings

Très beau texte.

----------


## Chinooka

Comment vont les petites meutes canine et féline avec cette chaleur ? On annonce des records pour demain !

----------


## Daysie433

coucou chinooka

pour mes chats pas de problème avec la chaleur

par contre mes deux petits caniches malades (Titi et Skipy) souffrent énormément de la chaleur, pourvu qu'ils tiennent le coup jusqu'au 25/08 au soir afin qu'ils connaissent la nouvelle maison et le terrain à l'ombre des 3 tilleuls qui ornent la pelouse

dur, dur pour mes petits malgré le ventilateur



en ce moment il fait 27° dans la maison et 33° dehors........intenable.......j'ai pris ma voiture ce matin pour finir mes dossiers administratifs
et comme je n'ai pas la climatisation dedans, j'avais l'impression d'être une motte de beurre en train de fondre et qu'on pouvait me ramasser à la cuillère  :: 

bon courage à toi, bravo pour ta dernière adoption et caresses à ta meute  ::

----------


## Chinooka

La voiture, c'est terrible ! Maman est partie faire des courses, elle doit passer ici : je m'attends à voir arriver un caramel tout mou  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*
pas trop le moral ce soir, je suis allée chez le vétérinaire faire vacciner mon petit caniche Snif 14 ans adopté à 10 ans et il m'a annoncé qu'il fallait l'opérer d'urgence demain matin car il a un de ses testicules qui a trop grossi et est d'aspect douteux à la palpation donc du coup castration totale pour mon petit. 


demain matin ce sont 3 de mes petits que je porte à 9 H chez le véto car j'avais aussi rendez-vous pour la stérilisation de mes deux minettes Lola et Lily........ 


dure journée en perspective ........... je sens que je vais me jeter à fond dans les travaux pour ne pas trop penser......aujourd'hui j'ai lessivé les plafonds, fait de la peinture et décollage du papier peint..


petit Snif est arrivé à la maison le 18 avril 2009, c'est un ex-petit de Béthune que j'ai adopté au refuge de filémon, cela fait 4 ans 1/2 que nous partageons notre vie, pourvu qu'il n'arrive rien à mon petit papy ni à mes petites chatonnes.
*

----------


## poppo

Courage Daisy, c'est dur 3 en même temps....je pense bien fort a toi et ta meute! ::

----------


## Farley

Courage Daysie, Snif est entouré d'amour, je suis dans une situations identique avec l'un de mes matous, c'est très dur, mais ils sont aimés, je penserai à vous

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Pour tes petites chatonnes je pense que tu n'as pas d'inquiétude a avoir Pour ton petit Sniff je comprends ton angoisse due à l'âge
Et c'est vrai que nous sommes bien souvent angoissés quand on dépose nos animaux pour une anesthésie chez le vétérinaire
Tu as bien raison de t'occuper l'esprit et pense que bientôt tu seras dans ta maison et que *tous tes petits profiteront* de leur petit jardin que tu as choisis pour eux ::

----------


## Daysie433

*je suis bien rentrée avec tout mon petit monde


le Snif bien réveillé ameutait tout le quartier chez ma vétérinaire.....elle m'a montré ses deux testicules celui qui était malade était bien d'aspect bizarre, reste à espérer que l'intervention a eue lieu avant propagation du cancer.


quant aux deux petites minettes elles sont encore dans le flou, elles ont fait plusieurs fois des apnées pendant l'opération et sont à surveiller étroitement, elles marchent encore en crabe les pattes arrières ne suivent pas alors je les ai remises chacune dans une caisse de transport au calme.


surveillance, calme et repos sont de rigueur pour eux tous, Snif a une collerette qu'il essaie d'enlever mais là il vient de se coucher il est fatigué.....j'espère que mon petit papy va encore m'accompagner longtemps et que cette opération lui prolongera sa vie.


merci à toutes de vos gentils messages, je vais me remettre à mes travaux, je change de région pour aller en Basse Normandie, en Suisse Normande où j'ai trouvé une maison à louer avec du terrain pour mes petits et j'espère qu'ils pourront tous en profiter.*

----------


## Daysie433

*merci pour vos gentils messages


les deux chatonnes ont dormi toute la nuit sans bouger et ce matin ce sont précipitées sur la gamelle pour boire et manger......elles ont fait leurs besoins normalement.....elles ont déjà bien récupéré c'est génial je suis contente.


quant à snif mon papy caniche il a beaucoup bougé cette nuit  mais il a mangé  hier soir à 22 h............il fait un air tout manant à cause de la collerette.....quand je le sors il frotte la collerette contre le sol ou les murs pour essayer de l'enlever, nous avons rendez-vous mardi 20  pour lui enlever son pansement et ensuite ils ont rendez-vous tous les 3 pour enlever les fils le samedi 24....


j'espère qu'il n'y aura pas de complications pour aucun car je déménage le dimanche 25 au matin, cette nuit j'ai tapissé ma salle à manger jusqu'à 23 h mais je n'ai pas encore fini, je veux rendre une maison propre afin de pouvoir récupérer ma caution.


petite Elfie a pleuré quand je suis revenue hier matin sans Snif et quand il est revenu le soir elle a carrément fourré sa tête dans la collerette pour le couvrir de bisous, trop mimi*

----------


## vmmiss

contente que tes petits aillent bien  :: courage pour tes travaux

----------


## astings

Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles et bon courage pour le déménagement.Quand on sait que c'est pour un mieux,on met plus de coeur à l'ouvrage.

----------


## Daysie433

* je viens seulement de me réveiller à 8 h ce matin, faut dire qu'avec 6 h de peinture, papier peint, plus promenade des toutous hier j'étais écroulée de fatigue d'autant plus que la chaleur est revenue.*

*il me reste un demi mur à terminer dans ma salle à manger ainsi que le mur avec les deux fenêtres et la porte, le plus dur en fait car beaucoup de découpes et ensuite je vais faire les wc et la salle de bain*
*toute seule pas évident, je ne vais pas vite ça fait seulement la deuxième fois de ma vie que je fais le papier peint.*

*petit Snif va tout doux, il essaie d'enlever sa collerette, donc je lui ôte pendant les promenades et lui remet à la maison car il se lèche*

*les petites chatonnes restent cachées elles m'en veulent et n'osent plus sortir de dessous les meubles mais elles mangent bien* 

*bonne journée à toutes et merci pour vos gentils messages*

----------


## Farley

Bonne journée Daysie, on pense à vous et aux petits, bon courage pour le papier peint

----------


## Daysie433

titi qui était hier en détresse respiratoire avec gencives bleues a passé une bonne nuit, il prend du prilénal, prilactone, dimazon et ma vétérinaire a rajouté du vetmedin......ce matin léger mieux il a fait sa promenade habituelle tout doucement et ma fait la fête, il faut qu'il réussisse à tenir le coup pour partir nous déménageons dimanche et avons deux heures de voiture pour aller dans ma nouvelle maison. 

snif opéré des testicules aura ses fils enlevés samedi et mes deux petites chatonnes stérilisées aussi 

j'ai acheté des systèmes de ceinture de sécurité pour voiture pour mes petits ça se clipse dans le trou de la ceinture de sécurité existant et l'autre bout se fixe au harnais, pas cher et sécurisant pour le transport des animaux car dans mon coffre il y aura les deux caisses de transport chats avec dans la grande les deux soeurs inséparables lily et lola et dans l'autre mon Tao et les 4 chiens sur les banquettes bien attachés avec les ceintures........pourvu que personne ne soit malade et que le transport se passe bien.
_

----------


## poppo

Merci pour les nouvelles Daisy et bon courage pour la route dimanche  ::

----------


## Chinooka

C'est très bien ce système de sécurité, ça les empêche de sauter hors de la voiture aux arrêts et à l'arrivée. Ces deux heures de voyage te sembleront longues mais quel bonheur en arrivant à destination ! Je voudrais être une petite souris pour voir tes poilus découvrir leur jardin  ::   Ca va leur changer la vie et à toi aussi !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

la famille "daisy" déménage ::  j'espère que Titi supportera la voiture et le changement Mais je compte sur toi pour l'entourer d'intentions et d'attention
du coup, tu changes de véto?? tu as déjà trouvé les coordonnées ???
allez bon courage on pense à toi
et on t'aide moralement ::

----------


## JUMECA

bon courage pour le déménagement; tu verras que tes petits séniors vont tenir le coup ! calins à toute ta petite meute de poilus  :: 

 ::

----------


## astings

Je pars en vacances  demain donc : "bonne route Daysie et bon déménagement " Je prendrais des nouvelles à mon retour .

----------


## Daysie433

à poppo merci pour les souhaits de bonne route



à chinooka bien entendu une vidéo sera faite avec mes petits dans le terrain ils vont s'éclater  :: 



à astings je te souhaite de très bonnes vacances 



oui marathonman j'ai déjà repéré deux vétérinaires dans la ville d'à côté même qu'une commerçante m'a déjà conseillé le sien

----------


## poppo

Daisy ,  :: ! Tu es très organisé!

----------


## Daysie433

jumeca merci ne t'inquiètes pas ta petite Princesse sera bien là-bas et elle te fais plein de gros bisous

----------


## Cilou dans le 91

Bonjour à toutes et tous ! Je viens vous donner des nouvelles de notre Daysie nationale : Elle est toujours dans son ancienne maison pour le moment car il lui restait encore beaucoup de travaux à faire avant de partir. Ses bébés se portent tous très bien, pas d'inquiétude à avoir ! *Ils sont tous restés avec elle !* Elle est bien fatiguée mais tout commence à rentrer dans l'ordre. Elle pense partir soit ce samedi, soit ce dimanche. Internet, l'ordi ne sont toujours pas opérationnels, ça va venir ! Bonne soirée à toutes et tous !

----------


## Farley

Merci pour les nouvelles, bonne route à tous!  ::

----------


## poppo

> Merci pour les nouvelles, bonne route à tous!


+1 Bisous!

----------


## astings

Pour moi, fini les vacances  ::  Bon courage Daysie pour le déménagement et merci à Cilou pour les nouvelles

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Je me doutais bien que Daisy serait"indisponible" lors de son déménagement
Le principal est que tout se passe pour le mieux, qu'elle prenne soin d'elle
Tant mieux si sa petite troupe se porte bien
Je pense bien à elle ::

----------


## Daysie433

*coucou les filles


je viens enfin de retrouver tous les éléments nécessaires pour que mon fils rétablisse ma connection internet......ouf, je n'y croyais plus il y avait tant de cartons à ouvrir encore et il en reste beaucoup.


pas pu partir le 24/08 comme prévu, j'ai accompagné mes meubles avec le camion et suis revenue dans mon ancien logement jusqu'au 31/08 pour terminer mes travaux et rendre un logement propre......j'y suis restée avec mes chats et mes chiens sans frigo, micro-ondes, etc... sur un matelas, la galère pour une dame de 64 ans, épuisée car couchée à minuit et levée à 5 h du matin pour enfin terminer peinture, papier peint, lessivage des murs, etc.....


nous sommes tous bien arrivés dans la nouvelle maison après un voyage haut en rebondissements, les chatonnes s'étant échappées dans la voiture il a fallu que je m'arrête pour les regrouper dans la cage de transport car à un moment j'avais une chatonne sous le siège conducteur et sa soeur sur l'épaule.........et ensuite à 3 km de l'arrivé voila que ma petite chienne roumaine Elfie vomit partout et que petit Kiki caniche noir fait un malaise avec crise de panique.


enfin, tout le monde va bien à présent, ils sont heureux comme des rois et apprécient le terrain, sauf mon Snif qui trouve qu'il n'a pas assez de liberté et saute la clôture en fer forgé qui surplombe mon mur de façade en escaladant les volutes...........petit canaillou il a 15 ans bientôt et vient d'être opéré d'un cancer des testicules à croire qu'étant plus léger il lui pousse des ailes 


voilà vite fait un compte rendu de notre arrivée


bonne journée à toutes et gros bisous*

----------


## astings

Merci Daysie de nous raconter les mésaventures de la petite tribu. je suis heureuse de savoir tout ce monde heureux d'avoir de l'espace.
Toi aussi, tu dois te sentir "plus libre". Quand tu seras reposée ,tu nous feras de belle photos. 
Ton Sniff est un comique en vieillissant  ::  Il a des velléités d'évasion ??????
Embrasse tes loulous les minous aussi ) pour moi

----------


## Daysie433

*j'ai oublié de rajouter que la veille de mon départ de mon ancien logement j'ai failli perdre mon petit caniche blanc Skipy.....Elfie est une voleuse dans les poubelles, je suis montée à 23 h prendre ma douche après ma journée de travaux .... je fais couler l'eau et entends un grand bruit et descends à toutes vitesses, bien m'en a pris, la poubelle était éventrée et  j'ai trouvé Skipy sans connaissance sur le carrelage, la langue noire, les gencives bleues et il ne respirait presque plus, son coeur battait faiblement, j'ai essayé d'enlever ce qui était coincé dans sa gorge, impossible, l'ai secoué dans tous les sens, mon petit partait et je hurlais alors à bout d'idées, j'ai remarqué qu'il avait dans le creux du cou une grosse boule que j'ai remontée petit à petit vers le fond de la gorge et j'ai réussi à lui enlever avec le pouce et l'index lui ouvrant la gueule de force et lui ai fait des mouvements respiratoires et mis dehors au grand air.

au bout de quelques minutes il a recommencé à bouger et respirer en tremblant (autant que moi je l'avoue), nous sommes restés ainsi assis sur le bord de la route, devant ma maison presque 10 mn, je l'avais enveloppé dans une couverture et je vous assure que je n'en menais pas large......le lendemain j'ai appelé ma véto pour lui expliquer et elle m'a confirmé que c'était un miracle que j'ai pu le sauver.......alors pensez y avant tout essayez d'enlever ce qui fait étouffer votre animal.....j'étais en  sanglots dehors à presque minuit à tel point qu'une voisine m'avait entendue et est venue me réconforter mais quelle peur j'ai eue.......... jamais plus de quignons de pain dans ma poubelle et je surveille Elfie afin qu'elle ne vole plus dans la poubelle....ici je la mets dehors et depuis Skipy ne me quitte plus comme s'il savait que je l'avais sauvé.*

----------


## MARATHONMAN

que d'émotions

----------


## elisa59

Ben quand même, 
on n'allait pas laisser tomber notre pote!
on est des anges gardiens oui ou non ?
on voulait qu'il la voit sa nouvelle maison!

----------


## elisa59

moi aussi,
j'étais avec vous les gars!
tout vu!
on n'était pas de trop pour aider  ::

----------


## elisa59

Une t'ite photo du "ressuscité" dans son nouveau jardin ?
trop envie de te voir dans ta nouvelle maison Skipy,
quand même...
tes amis du ciel se sont donné du mal! ::

----------


## poppo

Daisy.....bon sang....repose toi de toute ces émotions  ::

----------


## Farley

plein de pensées positives Daysie  ::  bises à tous

----------


## astings

Daysie,Quelle grosse frayeur !!!! Heureusement que tu es descendue tout de suite en entendant le bruit.. Grace à toi, il a le bonheur de voir la nouvelle maison. Bises et papouilles aux loulous

----------


## breton67

tu m avais fait peur et rire a la fois au telephonne 
peur pour ton petit goinfre (je ne connais que trop les videurs de poubelles :: ) et bien sur imaginant le petit lardon en train de se faire la mallelle 
comme quoi il n y a pas d age 
Monique je sais que tu as suée sang et eau a refaire l endroit que tu quittais ,en plus par des chaleurs ou l on n avait qu une envie c est de ne rien faire 
alors maintenant *décompresse* (ordre du docteur breton)
regarde tes loulous en train de" s eclater dehors , c est le remede le meilleur 
bisous Monique et sois heureuse dans ta nouvelle maison

----------


## Daysie433

voilà enfin les vidéos de mes petits à l'arrivée dans ma nouvelle maison

j'espère que vous pourrez les voir

bonne nuit à tous et gros bisous

http://www.dailymotion.com/Daysie433#video=x14vbxa

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/edi...m-0019_animals

http://www.dailymotion.com/Daysie433#video=x14vaqw

----------


## Farley

ça explore sec, quel bonheur! Ravie pour vous tous, plein de bonnes choses!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Oh Daisy vous êtes dans une petite maison adorable
Tes petits vont retrouver une seconde jeunesse Sur la première vidéo ils "se reposent"
la seconde je n'ai pas pu la regarder "il faut être connecté pour çà" et la troisième :: 
Un réel bonheur de voir la maison que tu as trouvée et aussi te dire que tu la mérites
Je pense que ta fatigue va être vite oubliée et je vous souhaite à tous d'excellents moments là où tu es aujourd'hui
 ::

----------


## Daysie433

voici le lien de la seconde vidéo

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/edi...m-0019_animals

j'espère qu'elle fonctionnera on y voit snif et elfie jouer comme des bébés, comme quoi une belle fifille ça nous rajeunit un vieux papi

----------


## MARATHONMAN

*Vous devez être connecté pour çaPas encore membre ?
* 
     Attention : Vous avez besoin d'activer Javascript pour pouvoir vous inscrire à Dailymotion.




*Se connecter avec votre compte Dailymotion*   Email ou nom d'utilisateur 

   Mot de passe 

Mot de passe oublié ? 


*Ou se connecter avec votre com*Voilà je me connecterai plus tard là je m'en vais  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*Elfie va bien, elle a seulement très peur des chasseurs qui sont très nombreux ici  et du coup ne veut plus trop sortir dans le terrain, alors je la promène dans la campagne environnante 

quand elle entend des coups de fusils elle se cache.......devinez où ?? ............. dans la litière fermée des chats où l'on ne voit plus que sa tête dépasser, pauvre nénette je me demande comment elle fait avec ses 12 kg pour entrer dans un si petit endroit 

elfie étant remplie de noeuds parce qu'elle ne veut pas que je la brosse (se met sur le dos, le ventre à l'air et impossible de la brosser) sera toilettée cet après-midi dans le village voisin j'espère que tout se passera bien et que ma nouvelle toiletteuse saura la prendre en douceur car elle est si craintive ma puce 

les trois autres toutous vont bien, mes papis rajeunissent grâce à la jeunesse et gentillesse d'Elfie, Titi/kiki ne veut plus rentrer quand il est dans le terrain, Snif faut toujours l'avoir à l'oeil sinon risque de fugue et Skipy marche dans l'herbe comme sur des oeufs

quant aux minous ici dans la maison ils ont un immense terrain de jeu, plein de cachettes qui me rendent folles d'inquiétude quand je ne les vois pas et ne les retrouve pas, ils ont même réussi à se cacher dans un des cartons de déménagement et aussi, oh surprise dans un landau de collection en fer forgé au milieu de la dentelle..........j'y ai trouvé une fois Tao (chat de 6 kg) et une autre fois ma minette Lily (4 kg endormis au milieu des dentelles .......j'ai fait une photo trop mimi*

----------


## breton67

on ne s ennuie pas chez toi Monique

----------


## astings

C'est la joyeuse bande chez Daysie  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

C'est la vraie vie ::

----------


## Daysie433

*voici une photo d'Elfie en Roumanie





et voici les photos de petite Elfie qui vient d'être toilettée vendredi, un amour qui n'a pas bougé d'un pouce, faut dire que je suis restée avec elle pendant tout le toilettage 
rien que pour démêler tous les noeuds plus d'une heure et ensuite deux bains et séchage avec un beau brushing


la toiletteuse lui a laissé sa toison sans la couper du tout elle s'est contentée de lui rectifier la coupe sur la tête et le museau et le bout des pattes seulement


alors comment la trouvez-vous ??


quand je suis rentrée petit Tao, mon chat roux, n'en croyait pas ses yeux et est venu l'examiner prudemment





quant à Snif son "amoureux" il l'a senti sous toutes les coutures pour voir si c'était bien elle.......sentait la vanille ma pépette





bien fatiguant le toilettage, faut souffrir pour être belle








sur cette photo dommage que le flash n'ait pas fonctionné













*

----------


## astings

Elle est magnifique . Quel tristesse de la voir ainsi enchainée en Roumanie . Heureusement, il y a eu un "happy end " pour elle mais pour les autres ...........

----------


## Daysie433

allez encore deux nouvelles photos pour le plaisir  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Comme la Roumanie est loin
Elle est trop belle ::  Ses copains ne s'y sont pas trompé

----------


## Farley

absolument ravissante!

----------


## astings

::  ::

----------


## Daysie433

> Comme la Roumanie est loin
> Elle est trop belle Ses copains ne s'y sont pas trompé


oui la Roumanie est loin heureusement pour elle quand je regarde ces photos  :: 




> LILI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LILI est une petite chienne qui vit perpétuellement à l'attache à une chaîne chez un vieil homme qui a six chiens, tous détenus dans les mêmes conditions. Il veut s'en défaire, et a demandé à Tamara de les prendre dans son refuge. Elle ne peut pas, le refuge étant saturé, de plus ses chiens ont une maladie de peau dont elle ne vient pas à bout.
> Lili est de petite taille, elle est âgée de quatre ans environ.
> 
> 
> Puce n° 250268710133025



je me dis en la voyant s'amuser et dormir si sereinement qu'il était grand temps pour elle de connaître une meilleure vie, l'asso Mukitza l'a sortie de là-bas, elle a connu le bonheur chez mon amie pendant 10 mois et est ensuite arrivée chez moi  ::

----------


## breton67

j ai le coeur serré quand je revois ces photos d autrefois 
pauvre petite puce , a quoi a t elle échappée?; merci Monique de lui faire oublier a force de tendresse cet affreux début de" vie 
une pensée pour tous ceux qui là bas meurent de façon horrible

----------


## Daysie433

*petite Elfie va bien mais elle a très peur des chasseurs nombreux dans cette région surtout le dimanche,* *
donc la belle a décidé de ne plus faire ses besoins sur le terrain donc promenade hygiénique obligatoire  


à la maison elle a beaucoup d'endroits pour se coucher mais celui qu'elle préfère c'est le plus petit panier 
et je me demande comment elle fait pour y entrer :scratch: 





sinon c'est toujours un amour de petite puce très câline avec moi et ses compagnons








bonne journée à tous*]

----------


## Daysie433

*titi va bien avec son nouveau traitement, nous sommes tous merveilleusement installés dans notre nouvelle maison


regardez petite Lily m'aide à ranger mes cartons





et voici Titi/Kiki en compagnie de mon chat Tao





Tao dans l'escalier qui mène à l'étage





Tao (6 kg).... il pèse plus lourd que mon petit Skipy et Lily dans l'escalier





ma petite tigresse Lola (2 kg) avec Snif qui a dit qu'il n'était pas "ok chats" ??





et petite Lily (4 kg) Lily et sa soeur Lola ont 18 mois 


*

----------


## astings

Que ces photos font chaud au coeur . Je suis vraiment très heureuse que votre rêve soit réalisé et que vous soyez dans cette maison superbe qui est maintenant votre paradis (et celui de vos amours ).Bises à tout ce petit monde.

----------


## Farley

> Que ces photos font chaud au coeur . Je suis vraiment très heureuse que votre rêve soit réalisé et que vous soyez dans cette maison superbe qui est maintenant votre paradis (et celui de vos amours ).Bises à tout ce petit monde.


+1  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

::

----------


## Daysie433

pour tous ceux qui ne viennent plus chez moi car trop de 4 pattes à la maison je voudrais dédier ce très beau texte........qui me correspond si bien 

*JUSTE MAGNIFIQUE


De temps en temps les gens me disent " Voyons, c'est Juste un chien" ou "Tu en dépenses de l'argent, Juste pour un chien".


Ils ne comprennent pas les distances parcourues, le temps passé ou les coûts que ça implique pour "Juste un chien".


Plusieurs des moments dont je suis le plus fier sont survenus à cause de "Juste un chien".


J'ai passé beaucoup d'heures avec pour seul compagnon "Juste un chien" et je ne me suis jamais senti le moindrement seul.


Certains de mes moments les plus tristes sont survenus à cause de "Juste un chien" et dans ces jours sombres, le doux contact de "Juste un chien" m'a donné du réconfort et permis de traverser la journée.


Si vous, aussi, pensez que c'est "Juste un chien" alors vous comprendrez probablement des phrases comme "Juste un ami", " Juste un lever de soleil" ou "Juste une promesse".


"Juste un chien" apporte dans ma vie la véritable essence de l'amitié, de la confiance et d'une joie passionnée.


"Juste un chien" fait ressortir la compassion et la patience qui fait de moi une meilleure personne.


A cause de "Juste un chien" je me lèverai de bonne heure, ferai de longues marches et regarderai vers le futur.


Alors pour moi......et les gens comme moi, ce n'est pas "Juste un chien" mais l'incarnation de tous les espoirs et rêves du futur, le doux souvenir du passé et la pure joie du moment.


"Juste un chien" fait sortir ce qu'il y a de bon en moi et me détourne de mes pensées et des problèmes de la journée.


J'espère qu'un jour ils pourront comprendre que ce n'est pas "Juste un chien" mais l'être qui m'a donné l'humanité et qui m'a préservé de n'être que ..."Juste un homme".


Alors la prochaine fois que vous entendrez la phrase "Juste un chien"... souriez parce que c'est "Juste qu'ils n'ont pas compris"."!!!!!




*

----------


## JUMECA

je trouve ce texte super, très beau, ::  et ça me correspond vraiment bien aussi  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Magnifique et ça me correspond aussi  :Smile: 

Ceux qui n'ont jamais connu l'amour d'un poilu sont bien pauvres  ::

----------


## astings

Combien c'est vrai !!!

----------


## elisa59

*ce texte sublime n'a pu être inspiré à l'homme que par ...*
*"juste un chien"...*

----------


## aglae84

bravo Daisy, c'est bien vrai, ça nous correspond tout à fait à mon mari et moi, nous en avons deux à la maison et ce n'est que du bonheur tous les jours. Nous avons perdu notre Monette il y a bientôt 8 mois et elle nous manque, on y pense tous les jours. Nous songeons à  en sauver une autre canichette.

----------


## poppo

> Magnifique et ça me correspond aussi 
> 
> Ceux qui n'ont jamais connu l'amour d'un poilu sont bien pauvres



+1 
Bisous!

----------


## astings

C'est bien vrai .

----------


## Daysie433

*
bonjour à tous, 

j'ai depuis lundi de la semaine dernière une vision double et j'ai consulté mon médecin traitant qui m'a fait transporter en urgence à l'hôpital de Caen en ambulance

diagnostic : paralysie bi-oculaire (des deux yeux) du nerf facial n° 6 (nerf qui fait bouger les yeux de chaque côté du visage vers la tempe)

du fait qu'il y a double paralysie chaque oeil voit séparément ce qui m'occasionne une double vision

3 origines : diabète, avc ou anévrisme

du fait des résultats de tous mes tests en hopital ils pensent que ce serait dû à mon diabète

je dois avouer qu'une deuxième paralysie en 7 mois alors que j'ai encore des séquelles de ma paralysie faciale, me met le moral à zéro

pas de traitement, seulement de la patience j'en ai pour entre 1 à 3 mois, ne peut plus sortir, ni conduire, ni faire mes courses

enfin je suis à la maison avec mes petits c'est le principal alors permettez moi de vous souhaiter à tous un bon Noël et de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année.......profitez de chaque instant qui vous est accordé sur terre car on ne sait jamais de quoi sera fait le lendemain

j'ai encore 4 petits toutous seniors à la maison, le plus âgé Titi/kiki a fêté ses 17 ans le 22/12, Snif et Skipy auront 15 ans tous les deux le premier janvier 2014 et petite Elfie ma petite roumaine adoptée a 7 ans (une adorable jeunette à côté de mes papis qui n'est que douceur.......et trois chats de 18 mois sont leurs compagnons de vie.....Je suis heureuse de voir qu'ils sont encore à mes côtés. Je pense avec nostalgie à tous mes petits disparus mais qui sont toujours présents dans mon coeur.

bon réveillon à tous, que l'année 2014 vous soit douce car 2013 n'a pas beaucoup épargné certains d'entre nous et profitez bien tous de ces fêtes de fin d'année......Avec une pensées particulière à ceux qui seront seuls ce soir. N'oubliez pas que si vous ouvrez votre porte ou votre coeur à un petit abandonné vous serez récompensés au centuple.

**




*

----------


## elisa59

joyeux Noël à toi chère Daysie...
La fée des animaux...

tu es si merveilleuse pour nos amis d'infortune...
pourquoi une telle épreuve à l'amie des animaux ???...
Le ciel a ses raisons, et tu nous donnes la force de continuer...
à sauver nos amis...
nous qui voyons bien...
peu d'excuses parfois de ne pas accueillir un petit...
moi la première...
Kenzo est parti, beaucoup de mal à m'en remettre...
Je souhaite qu'il mette sur ma route un adorable copain, en détresse...
que nos pensées en ce soir de Noël illuminent nos amis des refuges...
Leur apportent  l'espérance...et la magie de Noël...

----------


## luminette

Daysie, ton message vient de me tirer les larmes. Je te souhaite très sincèrement une amélioration de ta santé. Sans se connaître dans la vraie vie, on peut sur Rescue se faire une idée des personnes qui interviennent souvent. Et toi Daysie, tu sembles avoir un coeur immense  :: . Tous ces petits caniches ou autres animaux que tu sauves depuis des années, en sont la preuve.

Bon Noël à toi. Courage pour tes soucis de santé. La vue, c'est si important.
Je pense que la présence de tes petits compagnons va t'aider à surmonter cette difficile épreuve.

----------


## Daysie433

merci luminette c'est très gentil......bon Noël à toi, ta famille et tes petits si tu en as

----------


## luminette

Ce Noël est un peu triste pour moi : mon fils est parti avec son papa depuis hier. Et Noël sans son enfant, c'est pas évident. Mais bon, il y a des situations bien pires que la mienne. ::

----------


## vmmiss

plein de courage pour surmonter cette épreuve auprès de tes petits  ::

----------


## breton67

il y en a autant que chez toi Monique meme si ce ne sont pas pareils 
soigne toi bien Monique

----------


## Daysie433

*

merci sonja et joyeux  Noël à toi, ta famille et tes petits bretons
j'espère que vous avez passé un bon réveillon et un bon Noël*

----------


## breton67

au calme Monique ,et tant qu il y a encore un petit qui croit au pere Noel , c est un peu magique , mais l année prochaine ce sera sans aucun doute fini , il y a toujours un petit futé qui se chargera de l affranchir a l école 
on ne peut bien sur pas eviter mais en meme temps c est l enfance quyi commençe a s en aller  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*

Bonjour à tous les amis des animaux
Bonne et heureuse année 2014 à vous tous
et j'espère que les petits de rescue vont trouver eux aussi une nouvelle famille

deux de mes petits adoptés ont 15 ans aujourd'hui....

Snif qui a été opéré d'un cancer des testicules il y a 4 mois et qui semble en pleine forme à présent

caniche blanc mâle 10 ans Filemon (80)




et Skipy petit caniche toy qui se bat contre sa cirrhose du foie mais fait toujours le zébulon

http://caniche.positifforum.com/t364...ighlight=skipy



bon anniversaire mes petits loulous, je vous aime

*

----------


## Daysie433

*voici quelques nouvelles de petite ELFIE qui va bien et se paie des parties de jeu formidables avec son copain SNIF en courses-poursuites sur la terrasse et dans le jardin


elle est devenue une petite coquine qui m'a volé sur la table, pendant que je jardinais, un paquet entier de dentastix dont je n'ai retrouvé que l'emballage caché sous elle  :lol: 


elle continue à me prendre un de mes chaussons dès que j'ai le dos tourné pour le cacher aussi sous son museau, la nuit elle se lève si un des chats s'approche de mes chaussons et je la vois (puisque je dors en bas avec mes petits) se précipiter sur mes chaussons, en prendre un entre les dents et partir se coucher au bout de mon lit, son trophée sous elle   


quand je pars aux courses je laisse toujours un de mes gilets près d'elle, je pense que Elfie fait de l'hyper attachement car elle me suit partout.


Elfie continue à se mettre dans des endroits impossibles pour dormir dans la journée, le haut du canapé (puisque petit Snif le fait aussi), le panier à linge et toujours le plus petit endroit qu'elle puisse trouver. Preuves en photos :














toujours adorable en ballade elle s'éclate dehors et je peux la lâcher sans problème








gros câlins avec mon petit Titi, caniche noir de 16 ans





gros câlins à Skipy








Skipy, Elfie, Snif et Titi



*
*des nouvelles de mes minous, ils ont bien grandi Tao a eu 2 ans le 25 mars, Lily et Lola les deux soeurs auront 2 ans le 15 avril


Tao (le roux et blanc) est devenu un grand et beau chat haut sur pattes au caractère indépendant, quand mon fils est parti au travail il se met en haut de l'escalier et pleure jusqu'à ce que je le rentre dans la chambre de Nicolas, il aime rester seul et ne consent à descendre qu'à partir de midi.
C'est un chat qui "cause" beaucoup et nous parlons "chat" tous les deux. Il a un beau poil très doux, il est à moitié angora, j'adore le caresser.













Quant aux deux soeurs, Lola ma tigresse est très farouche et fait toujours les 400 coups à la maison, grimpe aux rideaux, griffe les meubles, fait souvent des pipis de vengeance (malgré qu'elle soit stérilisée), vole tout ce qu'elle trouve......mais la nuit elle se transforme en chat/doudou, se glisse sous me couette pour faire de gros câlins et si je ne me réveille pas pousse de sa tête ma main afin que je la caresse.....bonjour les nuits raccourcies grâce à elle








sa soeur Lily est beaucoup plus calme, posée et câline, elle réclame sans cesse des caresses et adore dormir sur nos genoux





depuis leur naissance les deux petites soeurs ne se sont jamais quittées et demeurent inséparables, où l'une va, l'autre suit....c'est trop mimi







petit Snif va bien, pour le moment pas de récidive de son cancer des testicules


il s'éclate dans le terrain de la nouvelle maison et fait des courses-poursuites avec la belle Elfie 5 ans qui lui fait oublier que lui il a 15 ans, des fois il me fait peur tellement il court vite, on dirait un jeune chiot foufou et j'ai peur que son vieux coeur lâche


de tous mes petits seniors adoptés c'est lui qui est resté le plus longtemps puisque je l'ai adopté à 10 ans et qu'il a eu 15 ans en janvier


Mr Snif est un vrai pot de colle, quand il n'est pas près d'Elfie il est toujours contre moi, ne me quitte jamais du regard, grogne si un autre veut un câlin, mais il est très gentil, jamais il n'a essayé de mordre un des chats et dieu sait combien au début j'ai eu peur, lui qui coursait tous les chats du voisinage au dehors


je viens de le toiletter, il est blanc de blanc comme dirait Coluche et il ne fait vraiment pas son âge 


il se prend des fois pour un chat et je le trouve couché sur le haut du canapé comme mes minous, du coup petite Elfie fait pareil, sont trop marrants tous les deux, ils mettent de l'animation dans la maison et dehors


là, petit Snif pleure car je ne m'occupe pas de lui, il me regarde avec des yeux de petit manant pauvre toutou.....il est vraiment malheureux  


place aux photos :























sont pas mignons les amoureux ??





et Snif avec Lola ??



*

*










​




*

----------


## breton67

la quelle est la plus belle des photos ?????????
merci Monique pour elles 
quand tu as demenagé j esperais que ta petite meute profiterait un petit peu du jardin que tu n avais pas et là de savoir qu ils s eclatent tous ,un vrai bonheur sans aucun doute pour toi

----------


## Daysie433

*voilà bien longtemps que je n'ai pas donné de nouvelles d'Elfie qui se porte comme un charme


que dire sur elle sinon que c'est un amour de petite chienne qui s'éclate en courses-poursuites sur la terrasse ou le terrain avec son copain caniche Snif 15 ans 1/2
quand ils courent ainsi on dirait le bol d'or tellement ils vont vite et j'ai un peu peur pour le vieux coeur de mon papy


Elfie a malheureusement gardé ses craintes dues à sa vie d'avant, elle se colle toujours au sol si on croise un homme dehors, par contre si c'est une femme elle se couche par terre attendant gentiment. Elle a toujours peur des motos, des enfants bruyants, des coups de pétards ou de fusils, elle a aussi du mal à s'habituer à la grosse voix de mon fils.


Elfie ne circule pas trop dans la maison, se contentant de changer de place pour dormir, elle alterne le panier sous le bureau, le canapé, sous mon lit, sur mon lit qui est en bas ou sur le carrelage quand il fait trop chaud avec une nette préférence des paniers trop petits pour elle !!! elle est trop marrante, il y a seulement 15 jours que je l'ai vue venir dans la cuisine et attendre devant la porte des wc car elle me cherchait.


elle continue à me cacher mes chaussons ou chaussures sous elle si je m'absente, elle ne les mange pas du tout, on dirait qu'elle  les "couve"  :lol:


les chats ont le droit de dormir contre elle, elle les accepte bien volontiers mais gare à celui qui approche de mes chaussons là elle sait grogner 


elle n'aboie pas beaucoup, je l'ai rarement entendu  aboyer sauf pour signaler un chat sur le terrain ou une personne qui s'approche de la terrasse


nous faisons entre 3 à 4 fois par semaine une grande ballade rien que toutes les deux, 3 km aller/retour entre les champs et les bois, elle aime beaucoup cela sinon les autres jours elle se contente du terrain ou du grand espace vert pas loin de la maison où je peux la lâcher sans danger


la pluie elle n'aime pas du tout, le toilettage pour la douche je rentre avec elle dans la cabine de douche vu qu'elle a trop peur, je ferme les portes coulissantes et je m'assied près d'elle et la lave, le séchage au sèche-cheveux elle accepte aussi, par contre pour la tondre elle se couche carrément sur la table alors pas facile du tout à faire mais j'y arrive quand même


voici quelques photos de la puce et de ses compagnons :


sur la terrasse avec copain Snif 





au soleil








sur mon lit Elfie et Snif font les fous





après toilettage "maison"





je la trouve très belle et ce n'est pas jumeca qui me contredira hein ??





sieste Snif/Elfie





là....elle a encore "piqué" mes chaussons   elle est avec Skipy





un peu petit le panier !!!





sur le terrain








sur la terrasse





trop rigolote sur cette photo entre skipy et snif





désolée d'écrire en gras et plus gros, ma vision double (diplopie) est toujours fidèle  :twisted: 






*

----------


## poppo

Merci Daysie, très très belles photos ( et meute!)

----------


## la caballera

quelle plaisir de voir ces photos et de vous lire. Sont adorables ces petites bêtes. je vous souhaite une bonne journée

----------


## elisa59



----------


## Daysie433

:: * merci ma belle*

----------


## Daysie433

*Bonsoir à tous


voilà mercredi cela a fait deux semaines qu'une nouvelle petite puce appelée CALINE est arrivée dans ma tribu alors que ce n'était vraiment pas prévu dans mes adoptions.


un membre de rescue m'a gentiment envoyé une annonce du bon coin qui disait : 


donne contre bons soins gentille petite canichette toy noire de 7 ans, j'ai aussitôt pris contact avec le maître le mercredi à 11 h 30 du matin, lui proposant de la diffuser sur le forum.....après discussion avec le maître qui devait partir en stage sur Paris et ne pouvait garder sa petite puce il m'a répondu qu'il devait la placer rapidement......n'écoutant que mon bon coeur, pour éviter qu'elle ne tombe en de mauvaises mains car pas stérilisée j'avais peur qu'on lui fasse faire de la reproduction,  je lui ai alors dit qu'il pouvait me l'amener, ce qu'il a fait aussitôt faisant 500 km de trajet pour m'apporter cette petite boule de poils de 3,5 kg et à 17 H la petite était chez-moi.


petite CALINE est un amour de petite canichette toute douce et gentille, qui s'est de suite intégrée à ma tribu, les chats ont boudé pendant 3 jours se demandant ce qu'était cette fusée qui les coursait dès qu'elle les voyait, mais ensuite elle ne leur a plus rien dit, les chiens quant à eux ont été ravis, surtout mon petit caniche skipy de 4,4 kg qui trouvait  enfin une petite copine à sa taille et depuis que caline est là, le papy de 16 ans retrouve une seconde jeunesse et joue avec elle aussi bien dehors que dedans, Snif lui n'en a pas fait cas trop occupé à câliner petite Elfie, petit Titi est venu la renifler gentiment.


caline est un petit pot de colle qui me suit partout, qui me saute sur les genoux dès que je suis assise, qui dort contre moi la nuit, qui est vraiment bien éduquée et obéit à tous les ordres : assis, couché, panier, puni (elle va d'elle même dans son petit panier quand on la dispute un peu), une petite puce qui n'aime pas mouiller ses petites pattes dehors, trop marrante et caline et qui dévore le contenu de sa gamelle tellement vite que j'ai du fractionner sa ration en deux repas,  un le matin, un le soir.


voici des photos de la petite CALINE dans sa nouvelle vie à la maison avec ses compagnons :































*

----------


## Caloute84

Elle est vraiment très jolie ta petite Câline

----------


## Daysie433

:: *MERCI*

----------


## poppo

Jolie petite puce , plein de bonheur. 

Tu prévois une stérilisation?

----------


## Daysie433

*coucou poppo
mes deux males sont castrés aucun risque
mais caline a des tumeurs mammaires sur toute la chaine gauche et en haut à droite
je vois le véto la semaine prochaine, on verra avec lui mais je lui en ai déjà parlé et il dit que c'est pas bon signe à 7 ans d'avoir déjà ça .... je crains fort qu'il soit déjà trop tard .... à confirmer par le véto avec radio pulmonaire pour voir si métastasé 
bon sang je suis triste pour elle, elle est si gentille*

----------


## Caloute84

On va faire une petite prière pour elle  ::

----------


## catherine.sotta

coucou monique!

merci pour ce lien ; je me suis régalée à regarder tous tes animaux ; ça respire l'amour tout ça, tout ce qu'on aime !!

caline a eu bien de la chance de croiser ta route car en effet on ne sait pas ce qui aurait pu lui arriver.. surtout si elle a besoin d'une opération car les personnes qui cherchent un chien à donner sur LBC ne sont surement pas prête à débourser pour de tels soins

j'espère que la radio sera bonne et que les ganglions pourront lui être enlevés sans problème

fais de gros calins de ma part à ta tribu  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*visite véto ce matin avec rappel du vaccin pour Caline
mais comme je le pressentais les nouvelles ne sont pas terribles
au premier abord pour les tumeurs mammaires mon véto m'a dit qu'il n'y avait pas urgence et que c'était seulement à surveiller mais je lui ai demandé de lui faire quand même une radio des poumons pour être certaine qu'il n'y ait pas de métastases aux poumons (comme ma petite milaine)
et là catastrophe, une masse a été découverte derrière la trachée en haut du poumon pas métastasée mais inaccessible pour opérer sans ouvrir la cage thoracique et sans aucune garantie de succès pour ma puce. D'après lui c'est inopérable !!

de plus il ignore si cette masse est cancéreuse ou non, faudrait faire une biopsie en faisant venir un vétérinaire de Paris mais d'après lui il vaut mieux laisser Caline tranquille car il pense que l'opération serait trop difficile pour être tentée et que dans tous les cas, cancer ou pas, cela risquerait de déclencher son cancer aux tumeurs mammaires qui flamberaient et condamneraient à brève échéance ma petite puce.

alors autant éviter de terribles souffrances inutiles, on laisse Caline vivre sa petite vie tranquillement jusqu'au moment où si elle souffre on la fera partir dignement, sinon son petit coeur est bon c'est déjà ça, elle est pleine de vie, joueuse, adorable et j'espère que nous aurons encore plein de temps à partager toutes les deux

d'ici 2 à 3 mois on fera une nouvelle radio pour surveiller l'évolution de la masse*

----------


## catherine.sotta

C'est dur de rester dans l'incertitude..

----------


## Daysie433

*semaine dernière séance toilettage pour tous mes petits
cela m'a pris la semaine car je ne voulais pas les fatiguer de trop vu leur âge
Caline ma canichette toy noire, 7 ans, 3,5 kg
Skipy mon caniche toy blanc, 16 ans bientôt, 4,3 kg
voici des photos AVANT/APRES 

















Elfie ma roumaine, Nizinny (bergère polonaise de plaine) 6 ans et Snif, bientôt 16 ans caniche nain














 tout ce petit monde se maintient malgré les maladies et s'entend à merveille*

----------


## catherine.sotta

Toujours aussi sympa ta petite troupe de frisé(e) !! <3

----------


## Yummy63

Ils sont tous trop chous

----------


## vmmiss

tous beaux

----------


## aglae84

magnifiques photos, ça fait chaud au coeur de voir ces petits heureux.

----------


## JUMECA

tous mignons, et la belle princesse Elfie  :: ..........

----------


## Daysie433

*mes petits adoptés et moi nous vous souhaitons à tous
**un bon réveillon et un joyeux Noël**
grosses bises de notre part à tous

*

----------


## Caloute84

Toute ma meute se joint à moi pour te souhaiter un très joyeux Noël ainsi qu'à tous tes amis à 4 pattes

----------


## Yummy63

Un très  aussi

----------


## catherine.sotta

Bisous et caresses à tes loulous !

----------


## Daysie433

*Bon anniversaire à mes deux caniches SNIF et SKIPY qui fêtent ce jour leur 16 ans

bientôt 6 années d'adoption pour Snif adopté en avril 2009

caniche blanc mâle 10 ans Filemon (80)



et 4 années d'adoption pour le petit Skipy

http://www.coeur-sur-pattes.com/view...php?f=2&t=6396




BON ANNIVERSAIRE A VOUS DEUX PETITS COEURS 





et à tous, ma tribu et moi, nous vous souhaitons une très bonne année 2015
santé pour tous et que tous les petits abandonnés trouvent un nouveau foyer



*

----------


## elisa59

Bonne année 2015 chère Daysie, et aussi à toutes et à tous   ,

----------


## elisa59

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE A SNIF ET SKIPY     
TROP PLEIN DE BISOUS A CES HEUREUX PAPYS.. (j'espère que ce gif trouvé sur internet n'est pas protégé!)
en même temps...les caniches,  mêmes quand ils sont un peu âgés...ça ne se voit pas ! en plus, quand on est chez Daysie...le temps n'existe pas ! c'est que du bonheur !

----------


## JUMECA

bonne année à toi et ta petite famille de poilus, calins à tes 4 pattes 
gros bisous   ::

----------


## Daysie433

*ELFIE ET TOUS SES COMPAGNONS VOUS SOUHAITENT UNE BONNE ET HEUREUSE ANNEE 2015*



*Elfie et Snif les inséparables amoureux*



*Tao le chat roux de la maison*



*Elfie la mère Noël*



*Petit papy Skipy 16 ans*



*Comme Elfie, Caline a 7 ans*



*Snif a 16 ans mais n'aime pas le flash de l'appareil photo*



*LILY ma chatte sous le sapin*



*Tao dans les décos de Noël*

----------


## Yummy63

Bonne année à toi ainsi qu'à tout tes petits coeurs

----------


## Daysie433

*merci yummy63 bonne année 2015 à toi et tes proches

*

----------


## Caloute84

Bonne Année Monique ainsi qu'à tes proches et tous tes compagnons à 4 pattes !!

----------


## Daysie433

*merci caloute84 bonne année à toi et ta famille 

*

----------


## Daysie433

*Découverte de la neige par mes toutous au petit matin hier


Snif mon caniche blanc de 16 avec Elfie ma roumaine (nizinny) de 7 ans

















Elfie et ses moustaches de neige











Snif





et petite Caline canichette toy de 7 ans (elle n'aime pas la neige)


*

----------


## Daysie433

*des nouvelles de petit Skipy qui lutte pour rester encore parmi nous**
à l'intérieur ses pattes arrière font comme Bambi car il a perdu beaucoup de poids
il fait son popo en dormant la nuit dans son panier, seul l'envie du pipi le réveille
dehors il se déplace en marchant un peu en crabe
points positifs : il joue encore avec Caline la petite toy noire et a encore bon appétit





Skipy et son amoureuse Caline








Skipy et Snif.....16 ans tous les deux


*

----------


## Yummy63

Ils sont vraiment heureux vos toutous, merci pour eux

----------


## Michèle B

mon Moussaillon a aussi 16 ans , il a beaucoup changé depuis ses oedèmes pulmonaire en septembre et octobre 2014
dur dur de les voir vieillir 

oh je reconnais le petit manteau

----------


## Daysie433

*ben oui Michèle c'est bien le petit manteau que tu lui as fait et offert mais vu qu'il a beaucoup maigri (- 2,5 kg)  il est un peu grand à présent ça pendouille sous le ventre mais il lui tient toujours bien chaud .... tu vois ton cadeau il sert bien 

caresses à tes petits et bisous pour toi*  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*coucou à tous
voici des nouvelles de petite Elfie qui s'éclate toujours avec son amoureux Snif 16 ans et qui lui redonne une seconde jeunesse
je n'ose imaginer le moment ou mon papy Snif s'en ira et la réaction d'Elfie à ce moment là, ils sont si proches
j'ai fait une série de photos pour vous montrer




















mon autre petit papy Skipy, 16 ans lui aussi, a une cirrhose du foie et est très fatigué
Elfie le réconforte et sait se montrer douce et gentille avec lui lors de ses siestes











j'ai en accueil très provisoire jusqu'à ce qu'elle rejoigne sa FA en Bretagne une petite croisée griffonne/york de 9,5 kg
qui ressemble étrangement à Elfie et est un amour de petite puce, Daphie a 7 ans comme Elfie
Elfie en est jalouse, elle se cache sous le lit depuis qu'elle est là et elle couine sans arrêt, 
bien que cela aille mieux depuis quelques jours
voici des photos de Daphie qui est là depuis 11 jours, troublant la ressemblance !




















ELFIE ET SES COMPAGNONS VOUS SOUHAITENT A TOUS UNE BONNE JOURNEE


*

----------


## JUMECA

trop sympas les photos! et.....  très émouvant  :: 
la princesse Elfie et la petite Daphie sont presque un copié-collé!!! 
fais leur plein de papouilles de ma part ,
tu l'as encore pour longtemps la petite Daphie?

----------


## Daysie433

*non malheureusement petite Daphie va partir courant semaine prochaine
et je sais que je vais pleurer car elle est très attachante et adorable
c'est vrai qu'en la voyant j'ai eu un choc tellement elle ressemblait à Elfie
on dirait sa petite soeur et puis elles dorment côte à côte dans la journée
elles ont un nom de même consonance, quand j'appelle l'une les deux viennent
papouilles faites de ta part à mes petits, merci !
autant pour tes toutous et minous 
**bisous jumeca*  ::

----------


## catherine.sotta

Toujours aussi beaux tes loulous !

----------


## breton67

dure dure la vie chez toi Daysie  :: 
tout ce petit monde est bien attachant et malgré parfois les soucis que nous donnent nos loulous , un plaisir de les voir s adapter les uns aux autres  et marquer leurs préférences

----------


## Daysie433

*voici les dernières photos de petite DAFFIE prises avant son départ**


sur les deux premières.....qui est DAFFIE ?.....Qui est ELFIE ma roumaine ?











une de mes amies avait fait un petit manteau bleu au tricot
pour ma petite bichonne Milaine, elle n'a pas eu le temps de le porter
je l'ai offert à DAFFIE





DAFFIE qui se roule de bonheur dans la couverture





sieste près de SNIF





J'ai donné également ce petit panier à DAFFIE 





dernier câlin avant son départ





petite puce je te fais de gros bisous et j'espère que tu vas bien *

----------


## JUMECA

hou la ça doit être dur dur de la laisser partir la jolie petite Daffie!!!
c'est fou comme elle ressemble à notre Elfie; 
plein de calins à la meute 

et je souhaite plein de bonheur à la puce Daffie  ::

----------


## teddy82

Bonne route et plein de bonheur Daffie

----------


## elisa59

ce petit manteau bleu pour MILAINE portera bonheur à DAFFIE !  ::  et Milaine sera son ange gardien !
bon, moi, je dis ...Elfie a le chanfrein plus court et moins fin ! bon...je peux me tromper! donc ELFIE est la 1ère photo! navrée si j'ai tout faux! pas grave ...sont trop pareilles ! ::

----------


## Daysie433

*coucou elisa

ben oui tu as tout faux car petite ELFIE est seulement sur la seconde photo
**sur toutes les autres c'est DAFFIE, 

je trouve que toutes les deux se ressemblent quand même
d'où mon gros coup de coeur pour elle on aurait dit la petite soeur d'ELFIE

Bisous ma belle*  :: *​ à toi et ton fiston*

----------


## elisa59

Bah...ça m'apprendra à ne pas mettre mes lunettes...lol  :: 
en même temps, une branche était cassée... :: ... ???  :: 

(cela s'appelle "se raccrocher aux branches...!!! " ::  ::  :: )
plein de bisous à toi,  Niko,  tes loulous et minous   :: 
_(besoin de me détendre, j'ai un conseil d'administration demain ! )_

----------


## Daysie433

*j'ai adopté une petite nizinny roumaine (bergère polonaise de plaines)

http://associationmukitza.forums-act...il-2013#469927

depuis son arrivée à la maison petite ELFIE fait une fixation sur mes chaussons, chaussettes ou chaussures

dès que je m'absente, même pour aller dans la cuisine elle se précipite dessus !
elle les cache ensuite sous elle, ne les détruit pas ou envoie en l'air mes chaussettes pour jouer
j'adore son regard innocent quand elle fait cela   preuves en  photos :




















*

----------


## JUMECA

petite princesse est espiègle  :: 
plein de calins à la belle Elfie et ses copains  ::

----------


## vmmiss

quelle coquine

----------


## Daysie433

*oh oui elle est coquine mais adorable, c'est la plus grande de ma tribu avec ses 15,4 kg, mes caniches font eux 8 kg pour le plus grand et mes deux autres petits  4 kg

elle n'était pas prévue dans mes adoptions mais à aucun moment je n'ai regretté d'avoir Elfie, si gentille, si câline et si rigolote*  ::  *​et adorable avec ses compagnons chiens comme chats.*

----------


## ORCHIDEE 28

Extra son regard espiègle qui semble dire "je n'y suis pour rien moi!"
Quelle jolie princesse Elfie!

----------


## Daysie433

*svp pensez tous à mon petit Skipy qui est actuellement chez mon véto en urgence et doit être opérée d'une masse à la joue gauche qui saigne et s'est infectée    
au début c'était une grosse verrue plate comme font beaucoup de caniches, mais à force de se frotter la joue et de se griffer cela s'est aggravé.


mon véto va en  profiter pour faire un détartrage aussi ..... ce détartrage avait été prévu en avril 2013 mais comme on lui a découvert sa cirrhose du foie et que Skipy était trop faible on avait reculé l'opération, l'année dernière Skipy était encore trop malade pour agir, là on profite de son anesthésie générale car il éprouve d'énormes difficultés à manger.


petit SKIPY a presque 16 ans 1/2, j'espère que son petit coeur va tenir bon car il a seulement un petit souffle au coeur sans traitement.....j'aurai des nouvelles en fin d'après-midi.....tiens bon petit coeur j'aimerais tant que tu rentres à la maison





*

----------


## Yummy63

Pleins de pensées pour ton Skipy

----------


## Daysie433

*merci yummy63*  ::

----------


## bouletosse

Grosses pensées pour le petit   *Skipy*

----------


## Daysie433

::  *merci bouletosse*

----------


## bouletosse

Des nouvelles Daysie  ?

----------


## JUMECA

oui, Monique comment va ton papy?

----------


## Daysie433

*bonsoir,

je suis rentrée à 19 h 30 avec un petit papy hurlant de douleur malgré la piqûre de morphine que mon véto lui a faite avant que je l'emmène, je l'ai gardé une heure dans mes bras pour qu'il se calme et je viens seulement de pouvoir le coucher dans son panier mais il a très mal le pauvre*  :: 
*
il a eu un détartrage complet ses canines du bas tiennent à peine mais mon véto ne lui a pas enlevées car il craint une fissure dans la machoire inférieure donc plus  jamais de croquettes mais de la nourriture molle

il a été aussi opéré de ses verrues et de la masse à la joue (sur la tête + sur le devant en haut de sa patte avant) ce qui lui fait 3 grosses incisions avec des fils, revoir le véto dans 10 jrs, des antibiotiques sont prescrits

me fait pitié mon petit papy il couine et essaie de se lever mais retombe sur le côté, je vais passer une nuit blanche mais pas grave, trop contente de l'avoir à la maison.
*

----------


## bouletosse

Courage Daysie et Skipy 

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de mettre des nouvelles

----------


## Yummy63

Oh pauvre petit cœur

----------


## Daysie433

*petit Skipy s'est endormi à 5 h 30 ce matin, mon réveil ayant sonné à 6 h ça la réveillé aussi.


il s'est levé et marche et est allé voir sa gamelle....je lui ai mixé 2 cuillères à soupe de haricots verts et deux cs de pâtes avec une demi tranche de filet de dinde, il a tout avalé avec plaisir


comme il refuse de boire j'avais ajouté de l'eau dans sa mixure du coup il a bu un peu


cette nuit il a eu la diarrhée mais je suppose que c'est normal, là il vient de faire pipi


on va essayer d'aller se recoucher et se reposer un peu*

----------


## catherine.sotta

courage petit père

----------


## bouletosse

Comment c'est passée la journée de Skipy ?

----------


## Daysie433

*bonjour bouletosse

skipy a passé relativement une bonne journée hier, il a bien mangé, bien bu mais pas trop dormi
seulement 1 h le matin et 2 h l'après midi.

il semble moins souffrir puisqu'il ne couine plus, marche normalement, me suit dans la cuisine donc n'a pas perdu ses repères

par contre là je viens de me réveiller à 3 h 46 du matin comme je dors en bas dans un lit dans ma salle à manger pour être avec mes papis je l'ai entendu marcher et il avait fait la diarrhée dans son panier, donc il est passé à la douche de l'arrière-train, j'ai changé ses polaires et l'ai recouché dans son panier ..... pour l'instant il est calme

je suppose que c'est suite à l'anesthésie qu'il évacue tous les produits injectés y compris la morphine car ce n'était pas trop liquide (pardon pour les détails)

hier il a même essayé de me mordre car j'essayais de nettoyer ses yeux donc il reprend de la vigueur....aujourd'hui commence le traitement antibiotique car il avait une grosse infection dans la bouche vu que cela ressortait par le nez, le détartrage va l'aider à se sentir mieux et il pourra continuer sa petite vie dans de meilleures conditions  pour manger.*

----------


## bouletosse



----------


## tarzandamour

J'espère que petit Skipy va mieux.
Je lui envoie plein d' ::  ainsi qu'à toi Daysie

----------


## Daysie433

*oh oui tarzandamour skipy va mieux et il est redevenu hargneux car il a le coup de dent facile  mais j'aime mieux le voir avec du caractère qu'abattu

il n'a plus d'infection il a fini ses 5 jours d'antibiotiques et n'a plus le pus qui sort par les yeux et les narines et il a un énorme appétit malgré qu'il ne grossisse plus

ses fils seront enlevés jeudi ou vendredi, les coutures sont belles et saines.....j'ai bien fait d'accepter ces interventions malgré le coût très élevé pour moi....Enfin il peut manger sans souffrir et reprend de la vigueur et rejoue avec le chat et ma canichette toy caline

c'est un vaillant petit guerrier 

caresses pour Benji, Bo et Trésor et bisous pour toi*

----------


## tarzandamour

A bientôt alors qq photos du Skipy requinqué ?!  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*bonjour à tous


petit skipy est allé voir l'homme en vert pour enlever tous ses fils....il y en avait bien une quinzaine en tout.


ça été difficile de lui enlever ceux du dessus de la tête car malgré le lien il se tortillait dans tous les sens et a essayé de mordre le vétérinaire et comme le véto m'avait demandé de l'aider c'est moi ensuite qui ai failli être mordue 


sur le devant de l'épaule ça a été un peu moins difficile vu que je le tenais avec son menton levé.


on a eu peur pour les fils de la joue, il a fallu le coucher sur le flanc et lui faire une prise de judo à la David Douillet (pauvre petit   ) je le maintenais pendant que le véto tirait sur les fils mais finalement curieusement ce sont ceux-là qui ont été otés plus facilement.


petit père est entré tranquillement dans ma voiture et s'est d'un coup affaissé sur sa polaire sur le siège   j'ai eu très peur, me suis arrêtée sur le bord de la route prête à faire demi-tour mais Skipy, épuisé  par toutes ces manipulations, s'était tout simplement endormi.


Ouf ! ouf ! enfin tout ça est fini et finalement il a encore beaucoup d'énergie malgré ses 16 ans 1/2.....petit mais costaud *

----------


## catherine.sotta



----------


## tarzandamour

*Comment va petit Skipy ?*

----------


## Daysie433

*quelques nouvelles et photos de la puce Elfie qui devient de plus en plus coquine**
très à l'aise sur le terrain....beaucoup moins dans la maison....Toujours peureuse dehors
mais vraiment c'est un amour de petite chienne
toujours voleuse de la moindre nourriture ce qui m'a valu une visite en urgence chez le véto
car elle avait dévoré un pain complet pesant 300 g dont il ne restait que 50 g :twisted: 
malencontreusement oublié dans mon panier à provisions en rentrant des courses parmi les conserves   
j'ai eu la peur de ma vie .... il a fallu lui donner un vomitif puissant car elle hurlait de douleur
et risquait un retournement d'estomac
je viens de la toiletter....enfermée avec moi dans la cabine de douche....un vrai poème vu sa peur
et la séance sèche-cheveux.....ben elle n'aime pas trop....pareil pour la coupe elle se couche sur la table
pas facile de la porter vu qu'elle a pris 3 kg et qu'elle pèse 15,5 kg...le véto a dit qu'elle doit perdre du poids


Place aux photos


Elfie réconforte mon petit Skipy souffrant....une maman toute douce !





Le matin au réveil car elle dort la nuit contre moi 





repos au soleil sur mon terrain





avec Caline ma toy noire et Snif son amoureux 





Elfie, suivie de Skipy et Snif en dernier





pas contente petite Elfie après la douche 





les "cheveux" dans le vent











à l'ombre sous mes lauriers portugais



*

----------


## Yummy63

Elle est bien mignonne en tout cas

----------


## tarzandamour

*Merci pour ces très belles photos.
Ils sont tous très mignons.
Contente que petit Skipy a trouvé la chaleur d'un semblable pour se faire du bien. Merci Elfie*  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*comme promis hier voici des photos de petit skipy**
qui se bat courageusement contre sa maladie
le voici juste après son opération, on voit sur sa joue et sa tête l'endroit des interventions








sur ces photos il va déjà mieux








le voici en compagnie de Caline canichette toy noire qui fait 4,5 kg alors que Skipy fait 3,8 kg








je l'ai toiletté, couché sur un oreiller pour ne pas le fatiguer
le voici sur mon terrain il y a deux jours








et avec tous ses compagnons
il a du courage mon petit Skipy et croque encore la vie avec ses dents nouvellement détartrées 





*

----------


## Yummy63

Oh petit coeur  Ils ont vraiment de la chance de t'avoir !

----------


## tarzandamour

*Et merci Daysie aussi  
Tu as de petites merveilles dont tu t'occupes si bien !*
*Logique que tous ces petits bouts ont envie de se battre pour rester le plus longtemps possible.
C'est ça 
*

----------


## Daysie433

*après la famille "chiens" je vous présente ma "famille chats"**


voici Tao, grand chat roux et blanc, qui pèse plus lourd que mes deux caniches toys avec ses presque 7 kg








Tao a 3 ans, je l'ai adopté sur le bon coin  quand il avait 7 semaines sa maman n'ayant plus de lait
Tao sait ouvrir toutes les portes








je vous présente à présent Lola petite tigresse, qui est très farouche
et malheureusement fait pipi partout....je n'arrive pas à lui passer ce défaut...elle a recommencé quand mon petit Titi est dcd, il lui manque tellement








Lola et Lily sont deux petites soeurs que ma nièce voulait euthanasier
elles sont inséparables depuis leur naissance, je les ai adoptées toutes les deux ensemble





Lily est la petite avec le cou blanc, elle est très douce et caline
elles ont toutes les deux 3 ans





*

----------


## vmmiss

tous magnifiques

----------


## Daysie433

*LA DAYSIE FAMILY PAR MARION DE CS EN BD*
**


**


**

----------


## Daysie433

*Grosse frayeur hier pour petit Skipy et visite en urgence chez mon véto**
Skipy ne tenait plus debout et faisait le bambi avec ses 4 pattes
j'ai bien cru que c'était la fin pour lui   et que je rentrerais sans lui
deux piqûres et mise sous sitalan à vie et ce matin Skipy était à nouveau debout
il m'a fait peur mon petit papy .... ouf ! encore un petit répit


de nouvelles photos de mon petit papy qui est un vrai battant
la dernière date d'il y a deux jours














*

----------


## breton67

Coucou monique  , heureuse qu une fois de plus ton petit bonhomme s en sois sorti, tu dois etre secouée ? Je te souhaite bon courage , bisous

----------


## Daysie433

*merci sonja pour ton gentil message* 
*petit Skipy va bien, là il marche bien droit sur ses 4 pattes, il a bien mangé et m'a fait plein de léchouilles.* 

*je l'ai adopté il y a presque 5 ans......il est devenu très câlin et gentil mais j'avoue que de mes 12 adoptions de seniors c'est le seul qui me faisait peur et qui m'attaquait en me sautant à la figure si je le contrariais.* 

*un jour je lui ai fait face en lui disant : "c'est moi le chef, tu peux m'attaquer je ne m'occupe plus de toi, je te tourne le dos, te laisse te calmer et tu reviendras quand tu en auras envie".* 

*et à mon grand étonnement au début il continuait à grogner pendant que je continuais à faire mon ménage et petit à petit il a cessé de grogner et a compris que je ne lui voulais pas de mal.....Skipy était un chien battu et le moindre geste entraînait une attaque de sa part ce qui expliquait son comportement.* 

*n'importe qui l'aurait rendu à l'asso qui le couvrait mais pas moi et je suis contente de voir qu'il est devenu un papy câlin qui apprécie les caresses et fait plein de léchouilles et surtout je ne lui en veut pas du tout

bisous sonja et bonnes vacances 
*

----------


## tarzandamour

Ton petit Skipy est un battant car il veut rester avec toi, qui lui a donné tant !
Qui lui a appris une vie sereine et heureuse, sans peur.
J'espère qu'il va aller au mieux selon son âge et circonstances. Gros gros bisous à toi ma belle
et câlinous à tous tes petits protégés

----------


## Daysie433

*Je vous présente petite Lucy, chatonne jetée dans mon jardin à 6 semaines, coryza sévère, malnutrition, diarrhée, hernie ombilicale, j'ai dû l'isoler pendant 15 jrs dans ma salle de bains mais elle se remet très bien, c'est mon dernier sauvetage.....La voici un mois plus tard.

Petite Lucy va bien pour la première fois cette nuit elle est restée dormir avec tout le monde en bas vu que ma salle de bains était occupée par le petit york que j'ai trouvé hier midi.*

*Lily ma chatte feule toujours si elle s'approche trop près d'elle mais elle reste dans la même pièce à présent sans problème se contentant toujours de l'observer de loin.*

*par contre cette nuit Lola et Lucy ont fait les folles se poursuivant à travers toute la pièce jusqu'à 1 h du matin.*

*Tao est toujours le papa protecteur de Lucy, il joue avec mais sait aussi la remettre à sa place quand elle l'embête de trop.*

*place aux photos*

*Lucy adore jouer avec des souris, j'ai trouvé une peluche souris dans mon stock de peluches chiens et elle adore "faire la bagarre" avec elle*

**

*mon Tao qui découvre l'arbre à chat pour jouer avec la puce*
*je n'en reviens pas qu'il ait pu entrer dedans*

**

**

**

*l'arbre à chat est quand même plus à la taille de Lucy*

**

**

*et qui dort sur le haut du canapé ??* 
*Câline et Lucy !*

**

*attaque de Lucy sur le cou de Tao, vainqueur "Lucy"*

**

*toujours en phase d'observation la petite Lily*

**

*petite sieste au soleil après le jeu*

**
*
hier midi, j'ai trouvé un petit york identifié devant ma porte......j'attends que ses propriétaires me contactent*

----------


## Daysie433

*voici des nouvelles de petit Skipy qui m'a encore fait peur car le 15 août il ne tenait plus sur ses pattes à nouveau
et faisait "le bambi"   


j'ai eu très peur, il est sous sitalan que je dois lui donner 15 jours par mois et cela s'est produit deux jours avant la fin de la période où il ne prenait plus de sitalan puisque 15 jours de traitement, 15 jours d'arrêt......dès la reprise de ce traitement en 3 jours il allait mieux, ouf encore un répit pour ce petit père qui s'accroche à la vie.........voici quelques photos de mon vaillant petit guerrier


fin juillet








deux jours avant sa crise





et le 23 août






*

----------


## Daysie433

*ELFIE ma roumaine va bien, elle aura son vaccin la semaine prochaine**
quand je suis à l'ordinateur, elle et son "amoureux" Snif sont sur les coussins sous le bureau
je voulais partager avec vous une séance de "bagarre" entre Snif et Elfie




















*

----------


## tarzandamour

*Ils sont trop mignons *

----------


## vmmiss

adorables

----------


## Daysie433

*je vais vous raconter en photos, l'histoire de mon pauvre sapin de Noël et de ma chatonne Lucy qui fête son premier Noël parmi nous


je dois avouer que je dois refaire mon sapin plusieurs fois par jour, Lucy adore grimper dedans, le long du tronc pour piquer les décorations et tirer sur les guirlandes que je vois disparaître plusieurs fois par jour


trop marrant de voir le petit derrière de Lucy, avec sa queue en tire-bouchon disparaitre au haut de l'escalier suivi par une guirlande qui semble monter seule les escaliers (je n'ai pas pu la photographier à ce moment-là car elle est trop rapide)


ça c'était avant !





Lucy bien sage avant l'attaque du sapin





voyons, comment elle va procéder ?




















Lucy croit peut-être que personne ne la voit....mais non ce n'est pas elle qui a piqué la botte du père Noël







LUCY ET SES COMPAGNONS VOUS SOUHAITENT UN JOYEUX NOEL


*

----------


## Daysie433

*mon petit DOUDOU, petit york trouvé abandonné devant ma porte
il y a 4 mois
et que j'ai finalement adopté ce 25 décembre 2015 
car trop gentil
vous souhaite à tous


BON NOEL ET BONNES FETES DE FIN D'ANNEE
ET MEILLEURS VOEUX POUR L'ANNEE 2016



















le voici qui profite des derniers rayons de soleil dans la maison sur le haut du canapé en compagnie de Lucy














en compagnie de Snif mon caniche/bichon de 17 ans il partage le dodo sur la peluche Pussycat




*

----------


## tarzandamour

*Mes meilleurs voeux Daysie à toi et toute ta troupe de 4 pattes !    *

----------


## Daysie433

*PETIT SKIPY ET SES COMPAGNONS VOUS SOUHAITENT UNE BONNE ANNEE 2016**


IL FETE EGALEMENT SES 17 ANS AUJOURD'HUI COMME SON COPAIN SNIF


ma vétérinaire en avril 2013 ne donnait à Skipy plus que quelques mois à vivre
puisqu'il souffre d'une cirrhose du foie
il maigrit à vue d'oeil, est devenu complètement aveugle mais fait encore plein de câlins
et adore manger malgré qu'il ne grossisse plus
je suis contente qu'il ait encore passé Noël avec nous et fêté ses 17 ans ce jour.

quand à Snif opéré il y a deux ans d'un cancer des testicules
il se porte à merveille
comme il a été trouvé errant je ne sais pas s'il a vraiment 17 ans 
vu que c'est l'âge estimé par le vétérinaire
mais il est en pleine forme et je suis heureuse qu'il soit là lui aussi, 
c'est lui, parmi mes adoptés qui a partagé ma vie
le plus longtemps (presque 7 années d'adoption)


photos de Snif, Doudou, Elfie et Skipy dans le panier du chat








Snif et Skipy fêtent leurs 17 ans





Skipy et le Père Noël





Skipy et sa peluche préférée





*

----------


## Daysie433

*un petit souvenir des fêtes de Noël 2015 
avec mes petits toutous adoptés


ELFIE ma nizinny roumaine 
(bergère polonaise de plaine) de 7 ans





SNIF mon croisé caniche/bichon de 17 ans





Caline ma canichette toy noire de 8 ans





Skipy mon caniche toy de 17 ans 





et Doudou le yorkinou de 7 ans 


*

----------


## tarzandamour

*Très bonne année à toi et tes toutous Daysie ! (n'oublions pas les ronronneurs hein 
Oh, comme ils sont attendrissants hein ces vieux papy's   Tant de fragilité, c'est émouvant.
Dis, tu fais dans les 7 et 17 ans, sauf Caline fait exception à la règle*  
*Je vous souhaite le meilleur du meilleur et surtout et d'abord la SANTE *

----------


## Daysie433

*mes petits, tout d'abord avec la petite chatte Lola qui nettoie les oreilles de petit Skipy 17 ans, aveugle et qui adore se frotter contre lui pour lui faire des câlins








il y a des jours où Skipy fait le bambi, tient à peine debout mais il résiste et les autres jours il tient encore debout, c'est un vaillant petit guerrier mon petit Skipy qui se bat contre sa cirrhose du foie





petit câlin entre Skipy et Elfie





Elfie adore squatter les plus petits paniers de la maison, ici dans le panier des chats





le dessus du radiateur est très recherché, en été quand il y a du soleil et en hiver quand il y a du chauffage, ici vous voyez Lily la chatte et Snif, mon caniche/bichon de 17 ans





le 16 décembre 2015 voici les premières jonquilles fleuries de mon jardin





le beau Tao





et petite Caline 8 ans qui se bat contre le vilain crabe qui lui dévore le ventre et les poumons, mais qui est encore très active, elle mène tout le monde à la baguette, chats comme chiens, petite toy mais petite terreur....Elfie en a très peur









*

----------


## Daysie433

*les dernières photos de petite Lucy avec son cadeau de Noël, elle adore jouer, bien au chaud sur le radiateur et la polaire








si vous regardez bien vous pouvez voir Lucy passer sa petite patte à travers le trou dans le socle pour essayer d'attraper une des deux balles qui sont cachées à l'intérieur





Lucy adore se cacher sous la couette sur mon lit





là elle vient de se réveiller





petit dodo près de Snif







*


*voici enfin les photos de Doudou comme promis......un petit Doudou
très câlin avec tous les copains chiens ou chats et qui dort la nuit au bout de mon lit entre Elfie ma roumaine et Snif


le voici endormi avec son os de noël contre pussycat la peluche





petite Lucy qui dort contre Doudou





sieste avec Snif, Doudou et Lucy





petit Doudou et Tao le chat





pendant que Snif et Elfie "jouent à la bagarre" Doudou dort !





Elfie et Doudou





Snif et Doudou sur le fauteuil


*

----------


## Yummy63

Tu as une bien belle ménagerie, c'est le bonheur chez toi  :Smile:

----------


## Daysie433

*désolée de plomber le forum mais je viens d'accompagner mon petit Skipy 17 ans, pour son dernier voyage.* *
skipy s'est endormi paisiblement dans mes bras serré contre mon coeur jusqu'à son dernier souffle et son dernier battement de coeur....je l'avais depuis 5 ans 1/2. Il est parti à 8 h 50 ce matin. 

je mettrai plus tard un hommage pour lui dans "ils nous ont quittés" il faisait partie de ma vie, je l'aimais très fort et je ne pourrai jamais l'oublier  

dors bien petit ange blanc 

merci encore à CSP de me l'avoir confié en adoption et merci à tatie Rosanne qui l'a accueilli en premier*

----------


## Yummy63

Oh je suis tellement désolée et triste pour toi Daysie  Plein de courage dans cette terrible épreuve...

----------


## JUMECA

désolée pour toi Monique, on sait tous combien ça fait mal quand on perd un de nos petits compagnons!
le petit bonhomme a eu une belle fin de vie, avec toi et ses copains, et 17 ans c'est déjà un bel âge, mais je sais que la douleur et le manque sont là malgré tout; 
courage à toi, gros bisous,  et calins à la princesse et à ses copains poilus ::

----------


## catherine.sotta

Bonne route petit Skipy !

----------


## tarzandamour

Petit Skipy, tu as été si bien entouré par ta maman de coeur, tu t'es endormi pour de bon tout contre elle.
Libre des contraintes physiques maintenant, tu es présent et vivras pour toujours par l'amour et la mémoire de ta Daysie adorée.
J'espère que tous tes copains t'attendent et que vous jouerez tous ensemble comme dansent des petites étoiles qui illuminent le ciel et qui adoucissent la douleur de la séparation pour ceux restés sur terre.

----------


## poppo

Monique, courage, tu le sais, ils seront toujours près de nous.

Je t'embrasse très fort  ::

----------


## Daysie433

hommage à mon petit SKIPY 

IL AVAIT 17 ANS ....  IL S'APPELAIT SKIPY ET JE L'AIMAIS

----------


## Daysie433

*bonsoir


je vous mets ci-dessous la dernière photo de mon petit caniche toy Skipy qui nous a quitté le 27 février, 
il est dans les bras de mon fils Nicolas pour qui il avait un coup de coeur terrible......
mon fils qui a perdu 45 kg suite à un régime prescrit est aussi maigre que mon petit chien  :| 
cette photo a été prise le soir, le lendemain j'ai dû porter petit Skipy à l'euthanasie, il tombait sur le côté, ne voulait plus manger non plus, 
devant sa souffrance il fallait le laisser partir   





Elfie va bien, trop bien même elle a pris du poids et je n'arrive pas à la faire maigrir
déjà 3 ans qu'elle partage notre vie et elle a 9 ans à présent
la voici avant son toilettage d'été





toilettée court car elle ne supporte pas que je la brosse et elle avait plein de noeuds ...sur mon terrain, avec Caline ma toy noire








avec Snif qui a 17 ans, c'est toujours "son grand amour"








*

----------


## JUMECA

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

la jolie princesse, poils longs ou courts, reste une princesse  :: 

et ses petits copains tous mignons   ::

----------


## tarzandamour



----------


## Daysie433

*HISTOIRE D'EAU : DECOUVERTE DE L'EAU PAR LUCY










*<strong>




*




Demain matin, visite pour Lucy chez l'homme en vert pour enlever les fils de sa stérilisation...elle est gentille car la collerette est toujours là !   











et ses compagnons la réconfortent autant qu'ils peuvent, sont trop mignons avec elle.....Sauf le Tao trouillard qui se sauve en la voyant  :scary:











*

----------


## breton67

trop mignone la puce avec sa découverte de l eau , on dirait une petite martienne avec sa collerette

----------


## Daysie433

:: *merci Sonja 

les fils ont été enlevés ce matin, elle était toute sage et toute contente de pouvoir enfin bouger librement*  :: * ...... mais elle a de la fièvre bien que l'examen à la palpation soit normal, donc piqûre d'anti-inflammatoires et 7 jours d'antibiotiques matin et soir.

le port de la collerette lui a occasionné une "pelade" ses poils sont tombés tout autour du cou
j'espère qu'ils vont repousser normalement*  :: *

elle a fait la folle toute la journée malgré sa fièvre donc je ne m'inquiète pas de trop (quand même un petit peu tu t'en doutes) courses-poursuites entre lucy et doudou le york et ma canichette toy caline*  *  ....j'espère qu'elle va bien dormir cette nuit....elle mange bien c'est déjà ça.

mes vétérinaires disent tous qu'elle est super gentille et une petite charmeuse*  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*l'état de CALINE se maintient, je dirais même qu'elle semble aller mieux depuis quelques mois
bien sûr ses tumeurs mammaires sont toujours là mais elles ne grossissent pas de trop et la puce est très joueuse
surtout depuis que ma petite chatonne Lucy nous a rejoint, CALINE a 9 ans à présent


voici une vidéo de CALINE et quelques photos


sur la vidéo on la voit jouer avec la peluche bourriquet, qu'elle couve quand elle a ses chaleurs, promène partout
même quand elle fait sa promenade dehors, et qu'elle envoie en l'air pour jouer


*<strong>




*





SNIF ET ELFIE sont toujours collés/serrés, même à 17 ans un chien est encore "amoureux"
Ce n'est pas ELFIE 9 ans qui dira le contraire








encore très beau et touchant mon papy SNIF





*

----------


## poppo

Magnifique photos comme toujours Daysie, et oui, a 17 ans ont peut encore être amoureux ici pareil....Freekie, 14 ans amoureux de Inika, 3 ans....sauf que Inika préfère Khéops!

----------


## tarzandamour

Ah, toujours pas la bonne connexion internet !!!!!
Je peine à ouvrir photos et les vidéos sont presque impossibles. Alors, j'aurai de quoi rattraper après la réparation de ma ligne !!!
GROS BISOUS et plein de câlins à tes petits 4 pattes

----------


## Daysie433

*voilà une vidéo de SNIF , caniche blanc de 17 ans (adopté à 10 ans) qui fait sa parade amoureuse devant CALINE ma toy noire

*<b>






*quelques nouvelles photos d'ELFIE dont les poils repoussent bien et qui est toujours aussi craquante !*

*elle recherche toujours les petits paniers, même celui des chats*
*me cache toujours une de mes chaussettes, ou chaussures ou chaussons dès que je sors de la pièce  :lol:* 
*pour se coucher dessus*

**

*elle dort aussi avec la peluche de mon petit SKIPY disparu, elle ronfle et on voit ses petites dents* 

**

**

*j'adore son petit regard coquin*

**

**

----------


## breton67

Trop belles ces photos DAYSIE
Mais il va falloir sevir un petit  peu  et surveiller les galipettes de tes petits vieux

----------


## Daysie433

​*quelques nouvelles de Doudou qui lui aussi est un cs adopté,**


il profite des rares rayons de soleil sur la terrasse en compagnie des copain/copines





 il va très bien et s'amuse à courser les chats dans la maison pour jouer
c'est fatigant alors après il se repose près de la petite Lucy





dans le jardin il surveille du haut de son banc





petit DOUDOU vous envoie plein de bisous





*

----------


## tarzandamour

*toujours aussi chou tes petits amours    
et tes photos belles 
*

----------


## Daysie433

*je vous raconte ma journée d'hier avec mon petit SNIF qui m'a fait une frayeur d'enfer :


le matin :


pensez à mon petit caniche blanc Snif âgé de 17 ans 1/2 
ce matin j'avais fini de ramasser les feuilles sur mon terrain et le long du trottoir, quand je suis rentrée, j'ai trouvé Snif qui saignait abondamment de la bouche,


affolée j'ai cru qu'il faisait une hémorragie interne, je l'ai porté de suite chez mon vétérinaire, qui, après vérification, m'a dit que c'était à cause d'une de ses grosses dents très entartrée,
qui s'était désolidarisée de la mâchoire.


donc il est resté chez mon véto, qui l'a endormi devant moi et lui nettoie en même temps toutes ses dents.


je ne vous dis pas la frousse que j'ai eue


j'espère que tout se passera bien pour lui car il est très âgé.


autant vous dire que j'attends des nouvelles avec appréhension.


l'après-midi :




merci de vos encouragements pour mon petit papy Snif
nous venons de rentrer il y a 10 mn, tout s'est bien passé, hormis la dent qui a causé l'hémorragie, 4 autres sont parties donc cela fait 5 dents en tout de moins
(2 entre les crocs d'en haut qui étaient branlantes et qu'on aurait été obligé d'enlever dans les prochains mois et 2 autres à cause du détartrage)


comme le vétérinaire n'osait pas lui donner des anti-douleurs sans savoir son bilan sanguin vu que c'est un vieux chien, il a eu aussi une prise de sang, résultats pas trop mauvais pour son âge, donc piqûre également d'anti-douleurs et 1 cachet d'anti-inflammatoires à prendre à partir de ce soir pendant 10 jours.


j'ai eu le droit à un petit bisou furtif quand je l'ai récupéré chez le véto mais arrivé à la maison il s'est caché sous mon lit.....visiblement il me fait la tête


vu que Snif a été trouvé errant et qu'il rognait les barreaux de son box en fourrière à Béthune, le véto de là-bas l'avait estimé à l'époque : 10 ans, cela fait 7 ans 1/2 que je l'ai adopté 
et mon vétérinaire pense qu'il n'a pas plus de 13 ans........si seulement c'était vraiment ça il resterait encore quelques années de plus avec moi.


j'aime tous mes petits adoptés, mais lui c'est spécial, c'est comme si nous étions connectés et reliés en permanence, il me suit tout le temps des yeux et ne reste jamais à plus de 50 cm de moi, sauf aujourd'hui il boude 


2 petites photos de lui prises il y a quelques semaines, le 16/08 après toilettage maison






*

----------


## poppo

Il est adorable ton petit bonhomme  :: . Un gros bisou de notre papy Freekie, 14 ans 1/2

----------


## Daysie433

*merci Poppo, il est bien mignon ton petit papy Freekie*  ::

----------


## Daysie433

​*bonjour à tous

petite Elfie ma roumaine va toujours bien, elle est adorable et très "coquine" car quand elle veut quelque chose elle "pleure" et cesse dès qu'on lui donne
toujours l'entente parfaite avec Snif son grand amour  :lol: 
les chats elle les tolère mais gare à eux s'ils approchent sa gamelle, elle grogne


toujours elle me "pique" mes chaussons dès que j'ai le dos tourné et quand je pars aux courses
elle adore aussi se mettre dans les plus petits paniers, celui du chat par exemple


voici quelques photos :











*

----------


## tarzandamour

*Vous avez passé un bon NOEL ? Gros bisous*

----------


## Daysie433

*bonjour tarzandamour

oui un bon Noël au calme entouré de mes petits et avec mon fils de 23 ans qui est venu me tenir compagnie pendant quelques jours .....lui au moins pense à sa vieille maman*  :: 
*
et toi, pas trop triste ce Noël, la maison doit te sembler bien vide sans Trésor et Benji ?

je sais combien en ces temps de fêtes nos petits nous manquent, courage*  :: *gros bisous *  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*quelques nouvelles d'Elfie qui est toujours un amour
l'hiver a été long pour elle car avec les chasseurs elle ne voulait plus marcher
en promenade à l'aller il fallait la tirer de force et dès qu'elle entendait un coup de fusil j'étais obligée de faire demi-tour
et il fallait que j'arrive à la suivre tellement elle était pressée de rentrer
c'est plus calme maintenant, sur mon terrain elle adore flaner et rester le soir à regarder les étoiles pendant que je me gèle sur la terrasse
en attendant que la miss veuille bien me suivre :lol: 


avec tous ses compagnons c'est un amour, que ce soit avec les chats ou les chiens
elle arrive même à rester près de ma "pestouille" Caline, canichette toy dominante qui lui faisait peur
toujours le "grand amour" avec Snif caniche blanc de 18 ans qui perd la vue
nouvelle passion aussi avec Doudou le york trouvé devant ma porte il y a presque 2 ans


sinon elle a besoin d'un détartrage qui sera fait bientôt, elle a été vaccinée, pesée (quelques kilos à perdre)
son poil pousse bien, j'ai pris des photos sur mon terrain ce matin, il y avait beaucoup de vent et il fait froid
vivement le soleil :flower: et les longues ballades 






























*

----------


## tarzandamour

*Merci pour les nouvelles Daysie. C'est toujours un bonheur de voir tes petits. Ah, ça dort "fort" sur le lit..., sur le dos pour la petite, c'est bien Elfie n'est-ce pas ?
J'espère que la chaleur va bientôt arriver chez vous aussi. Pourtant, il a fait bien beau ces deux derniers jours... mais pas vers chez toi alors. Bises et câlinous à tes poilus
*

----------


## felicie06

Merci a vous

----------


## Daysie433

*bonjour 

jeudi nous avions très beau temps et chaud (+ 22°) j'en ai profité pour tondre ma pelouse et j'ai bien fait car ce matin seulement 4°, des rafales de vent terribles et du crachin

oui c'est bien Elfie ma roumaine couchée sur le dos et la petite noire c'est Caline qui vient de la Réunion (cancer mammaire métastasé aux poumons...inopérable hélas !) elles ont toutes les deux 10 ans

**

Snif caniche blanc 18 ans a été opéré d'un cancer des testicules il y a 3 ans, malgré le fait qu'il perd la vue, il est encore bien vaillant heureusement

le petit York Doudou lui a 8 ans, abandonné il y a deux ans devant ma porte 1 mois après l'abandon de Lucy petite chatonne mourante de 900 g, mon véto l'a sauvée de justesse
maintenant c'est une grosse puce (depuis sa stérilisation elle fait 5 kg) elle est noire et blanche et a la queue en tire-bouchon elle aura 2 ans le 15/6 .... Lucy est protégée par mon grand chat Tao, roux et blanc ils ne se quittent plus, lui il aura 5 ans et pèse 7 kg (autant que Snif)

*

*

et voici mes deux autres chattes, deux soeurs vouées à l'eutha, adoptées ensemble, 5 ans aussi
Lily c'est celle aux pattounes blanches et sa soeur Lola est toute tigrée

*



*

j'arrête mes adoptions, trop vieille à présent, je viens de fêter mes 67 ans, plus la force de supporter tous les départs de mes petits adoptés et trop de frais avec mes petits malades
faut savoir être raisonnable à présent 

*

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est jeune 67 ans , avec une si belle famille !! Elle respire la paix et l harmonie...faut jamais dire jamais ...
Ma Maman a adopte un persan chinchilla, a la psa, a 84 ans ...il en etait a sa 4 eme ou 5 eme adoption, un petite chose ,il est devenu magnifique et super heureux...c est devenu le meilleur copain de mon Papa , puisque ma Maman n est plus...du haut de ses 10 ans .il court ,regarde les matchs ,se colle contre lui sur le canapé ,quand il lit...me raconte plein de choses ...quand je vais les voir! La vie continue.. Je vous souhaite plein de bonheur a vous ,et votre famille de 4 pattes...et qui sait un nouveau bonheur "4pattes"..

----------


## JUMECA

merci Monique pour toutes ces belles photos;
notre princesse Elfie est toujours aussi adorable, c'est vraiment un amour cette louloute  ::  comme ça m'a fait mal de ne pouvoir la garder... j'y pense toujours, cette petite puce restera pour toujours dans mon coeur   :: 
et tes autres poilus sont aussi tous bien mignons!   ::

----------


## tarzandamour

*Comment va ta petite Elfie ?
Et les autres ???
bisous de nous tous (inclus ronrons et léchouilles)*

----------


## Daysie433

*Elfie ma roumaine va bien, bien remise après son opération pour son épillet et son détartrage
**
photo prise en juillet*





*puis en Août*






*j'ignore si elle a 8 ou 10 ans, sur ses papiers c'est 8 et sur son topic de Mukitza c'est 10
ce matin nous avons fait une ballade de 3 km....faut la tirer à l'aller car elle n'aime pas s'éloigner de la maison mais au retour c'est elle qui me tire tellement elle a hâte de rentrer 

**quant à Snif, 18 ans 1/2 que j'ai adopté quand il avait 10 ans il court comme un jeunot et adore les ballades, 
du fait qu'il perd la vue il se montre dominant à la gamelle mais pour le reste c'est un amour qui s'entend bien avec mes chats comme avec mes chiens....encore beau pour son âge

*


*
Caline ma canichette toy de 10 ans (ex annonce du bon coin) se bat contre le vilain crabe qui lui bouffe le ventre mais elle est encore bien active et toujours aussi "pestouille" ma "gendarmette" c'est elle la dominante de la tribu

*


*
Doudou, mon york de 8 ans, abandonné il y a deux ans devant ma porte, je dois aller faire un contrôle car il semble faire un début de cushing, perte importante de ses poils

*


*
Tao, mon chat roux et blanc de 5 ans, est en soins il est malade et a 40°2, je dois revoir le vétérinaire demain matin

*
*
les deux petites soeurs Lily et Lola, 5 ans vont bien 

*



*comme vous pouvez le constater, Lucy, chatonne trouvée mourante sur mon terrain, 900 g et 6 semaines a bien repris du poids (trop hélas) elle a 2 ans 1/2 à présent

*

----------


## Daysie433

​*ELFIE va très bien, elle a été détartrée et fait la fofolle dans la maison se couche toujours sur mes chaussons ou sur un de mes vêtements
elle adore être dehors, difficile de la faire rentrer après le pipi/popo qu'il pleuve ou vente fort c'est toujours la dernière à rentrer


c'est un amour de puce


BONNE ANNEE 2018 DE LA PART D'ELFIE ET DE SES COMPAGNONS 


ELFIE a eu 11 ans le 1er Janvier 





méli-mélo chats/chiens





Snif qui a eu 19 ans le 1er janvier





Caline ma puce toy noire 11 ans également le 1er janvier





Doudou le yorkinou 9 ans





Lucy la chatte trouvée 2 ans 1/2





Bonne soirée à tous*

----------


## Yummy63



----------


## France34

Bonne année , Daysie, à vous et à vos jolis petits compagnons !

----------


## Daysie433

*merci à vous toutes*  :: * 
Elfie vient de Roumanie, Caline la noire de la Réunion
Doudou le york et Lucy la chatte noire et blanche viennent tous les deux de la rue, trouvés devant chez-moi
et petit Snif, le caniche blanc vient de Béthune...tous des amours*  :: 
*
manque les deux chattes tigrées récupérées chez ma nièce et Tao le grand chat roux (tous ont 5 ans)

Lola

*

*sa soeur Lily

*

*et Tao 

*

----------


## Daysie433

*tendres pensées pour toi Jisou et mes petits disparus*  :: 
*
j'ai mis un petit message sur ce topic en hommage à vous tous :

*Bobby papypagneul, Zoé, Lotus, Loïs et Jisou, Gandhi, Milaine, 7  partis 18 mois
*
vous me manquez tellement tous jamais je ne pourrais vous oublier, doux repos mes petits coeurs*

----------


## Daysie433

*bonsoir à tous* *
toutes mes pensées ce soir pour tous mes petits disparus qui me manquent tellement*  ::  :: 

*tous mes petits chiens et chats adoptés et moi-même nous vous souhaitons un JOYEUX NOEL et une BONNE ANNEE 2019*
*il y a un an petite Elfie fêtait Noël avec nous, elle y voyait encore mais cette année ce n'est plus le cas*
*ma petite puce a définitivement perdu la vue et cela a été dur pour elle au début et pour moi de la voir ainsi*
*mon caniche blanc Snif qui est près d'elle est aveugle lui aussi, il a 20 ans* 
*Elfie a pris enfin ses marques et compose avec son handicap à présent et c'est toujours une adorable puce* 
*elle y voyait encore sur cette photo* 
**
*Elfie et tous ses compagnons, ainsi que moi-même nous vous souhaitons à tous de bonnes fêtes de Noël et une bonne année 2019*
**
**
**
*ma petite mamie Caline a bien changé elle aussi, comme Elfie elle aura 12 ans le 1er janvier prochain*

----------


## domi

Joyeux noel à vous et à votre tribu  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Un tout tout beau Noel a vous tous  ::

----------


## France34

Joyeux Noël à vous , Daysie433 , ainsi qu'à tous vos bouclés et vos moustachus ! ::

----------


## Daysie433

*c'est avec beaucoup de peine que je vous annonce que mon papy (suite à son 7ème AVC) a dû être euthanasié le jeudi 23 mai 2019


en mars il avait fait une mauvaise chute et s'était fait une grave déchirure musculaire à la patte gauche, il s'en était remis et la veille de son grand départ gambadait encore sur le terrain comme un jeune poulain, il était heureux et a vécu à fond jusqu'à son dernier jour, il courrait et venait me faire des léchouilles sur mon genou pendant que je désherbais


ce fut un grand choc dont j'ai encore du mal à me remettre tellement nous étions fusionnels tous les deux, il est parti à plus de 20 ans, toujours aussi beau ....... il manque beaucoup à Elfie ma roumaine car avec 3 ans de sitalan il avait repris la vision d'un oeil et était "son guide", elle le cherche partout


comme c'est difficile de prendre la décision de tout arrêter, il hurlait, basculait sur le côté et ne pouvait plus tenir debout alors que la veille il courrait encore


doux repos mon ange blanc, plus de 10 années d'adoption, tu laisses un si grand vide  :rip: 
*









*sur ma terrasse le 22/5 et la dernière le jour de ton départ*

----------


## GADYNETTE

Je partage votre peine. Repose en paix, bel ange blanc

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Il semble heureux votre papy sur la dernière photo Il a été heureux auprès de vous et de ses compagnons..........qu'il soit heureux là haut et vous protège 
Rip petit papy

----------


## mantoinette78

c'est par hasard que je regardais la rubriques des sortis d'affaires, quand j'ai vue caniche, j'ai eu un mauvais pressentiment qui s'est confirmé hélas. Beaucoup de courage, même si c'est pour ne plus les voir souffrir c'est toujours très dur de les endormir, je pense bien à toi  ::  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*bonsoir

tous mes voeux pour l'année 2020, sans maladies, sans souffrances et avec beaucoup de joies

encore 3 chiens à la maison, Elfie ma roumaine 13 ans, Caline ma canichette noire 13 ans (cancer, diabète et cardiaque), Doudou mon york de 10 ans et 5 chats dont la dernière un bb chatonne de 4 mois

de quoi m'occuper encore suffisamment

un copier/coller du message mis sur mukitza car problèmes avec mes mains donc plus facile de faire comme ça, pardon !

j'espère que tu vas bien et ton petit aussi, j'ai perdu Snif caniche blanc de 20 ans 1/2 après 10 ans d'adoption, il me manque mon petit coeur 

**bonjour à tous


ELFIE ET TOUS SES COMPAGNONS ET MOI MEME NOUS VOUS SOUHAITONS A TOUS UNE TRES BONNE ANNEE 2020


j'espère que vous avez tous passés de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année et du nouvel an qui commence 
mon dernier sauvetage date du 31/10/2019....un petit bb chat de 650 g, rempli de tiques, souillé de graisse de moteur, trouvé sous une pluie battante, c'est une petite femelle que j'ai appelée Peggy, elle a 3 mois 1/2 à présent mais elle a des tumeurs, on doit consulter le vétérinaire pour savoir ce que c'est, inimaginable un bb avec des tumeurs :affraid: 


quelques photos de ma tribu prises en fin d'année, Caline ma canichette noire diabétique, cardiaque et cancer mammaire (opéré mais cela revient), Elfie aveugle mais encore joueuse et super adorable, 13 ans toutes les deux, Doudou mon yorkinou 10 ans va bien pour le moment et mes chats aussi, Peggy la blanche et noire, Lucy la noire et blanche 4 ans, Tao le roux et blanc 8 ans, les deux soeurs tigrées Lily et Lola 8 ans et Donald le maine coon en vacances chez-moi 16 ans


place aux photos :

















*

*gros bisous*

----------


## Daysie433

_BONNE ANNEE 2021 A TOUS de la part de tous mes petits restants et moi_
_surtout une bonne santé et restez prudents face au coronavirus_
_gros bisous de Normandie_

__

__

__

__

----------


## astings

Merci pour vos voeux Daysie433 . Recevez les miens en retour , je vous souhaite une bonne santé car c'est le plus important . 
Je me souviens de chacun de vos amours que je suivais assidument . Ils étaient ( pour ceux qui sont partis ) émouvants .Heureusement d'autres vous soutiennent . 
Amicalement

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Très beaux montages de photos

----------


## Daysie433

*merci de vos réponses, il ne me reste plus que 2 chiennes de 13 ans, Elfie ma nizinny qui vient de Roumanie et qui est aveugle depuis 3 ans et Câline ma réunionnaise de 13 ans également, aveugle comme Elfie mais en plus diabétique, cardiaque et tumeurs mammaires qui reviennent malgré son opération de mars 1978, elles sont heureuses toutes les deux de vivre encore en jouant avec leurs peluches, se roulant de plaisir sur le lit, adorables toutes les deux et si douces

j'ai aussi 5 chats, 3 qui ont 9 ans (Tao le roux et blanc, Lily et Lola les deux soeurs tigrées,) Lucy la dodue noire et blanche qui aura 6 ans en juillet (trouvée dans un arbre de mon jardin 900 g)  et Peggy la blanche à queue noire qui elle a 16 mois, trouvée dans les hautes herbes et qui pesait 500 g)
*

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

que de beaux sauvetages  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*voilà bien longtemps que je ne vous ai pas donné de nouvelles d'Elfie et Cie :


- pour Elfie elle a des hémorragies dans ses deux yeux aveugles, j'ai vu mon vétérinaire plusieurs fois, il n'y a rien à faire car dans le pire des cas il faudrait lui enlever les deux yeux, il dit que c'est une opération très douloureuse, très coûteuse et il pense qu'à son âge (14 ans 1/2) c'est risqué et que peut-être elle ne supporterait pas l'opération, vu qu'elle n'en souffre pas il dit de la laisser tranquille, elle mange bien 
elle vit encore bien sa petite vie mais se perd un peu plus dans la maison sauf pour demander à sortir, manger ou boire, sinon elle est toujours aussi adorable et câline, elle adore les papouilles, tous mes chats sont gentils avec elle et se frottent sur ses flancs pour lui dire bonjour, elle dort avec moi la nuit ou sur le matelas que j'ai glissé un peu sur mon lit afin qu'elle ne tombe pas quand elle descend de mon lit, pareil pour Câline, Elfie adore être dehors et demande la porte au moins 20 fois par jour pour demander à rentrer peu après


- Câline ma canichette noire aura 14 ans le 15/08, pour elle c'est plus difficile, elle n'accepte pas sa cécité et se perd dans la maison et sur le terrain, son diabète se maintient et son coeur aussi, elle est incontinente et je lui mets des couches le soir ou quand je pars aux courses, elle mange bien aussi, a gardé son caractère de "dominante" et grogne sur Elfie et les chats, je l'appelle "ma pestouille" ou "ma gendarmette" car c'est elle qui commande toute la tribu, elle se perd sauf quand elle sent l'odeur de nourriture car là elle sait trouver la cuisine, elle est très gourmande


- mes chats (5) Tao le roux, Lily et Lola les deux soeurs tigrées ont 9 ans, Tao est le chat le plus cool que je connaisse il joue beaucoup avec la petite Peggy (chatte blanche à queue noire), il a toujours été le "papa" des deux petites que j'ai trouvées et les a pris sous son aile, Lily la plus grande des 2 soeurs tigrées est assez jalouse des autres chats (la  tigrée aux pattes blanches), mais elle est très câline, Lola sa soeur est plus sauvage et ne fait des câlins que la nuit et dort avec moi, elle est très maigre car c'est un vrai feu follet, elle court tout le temps,


comme vous pourrez le voir sur les photos Lucy la noire et blanche 6 ans est très dodue, impossible qu'elle maigrisse elle ne veut plus des croquettes spécifiques du véto et pique dans les gamelles des autres chats, Peggy la dernière arrivée aura 2 ans le 11/09, elle est super espiègle, je n'ai plus de rideaux dans la maison elle casse tout, griffe le papier peint dans toutes les pièces, avale tout ce qui traîne et je dois être super vigilante, ellel s'entend bien avec petite Lola et ce sont des courses-poursuites sans fin


place aux photos 


























































*

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Une adorable famille que vous dorlotez zt qui vivent heureux ::

----------


## Zabou 95

Merci pour les nouvelles et les photos Daysie !  ça me fait plaisir de te lire à nouveau ! 

et toi, comment vas-tu (en MP si tu veux)   

amitiés et caresses à tous tes petits trésors.

----------


## tarzandamour

*Ca fait plaisir de te relire. Effectivement ça faisait un moment ! 
Je vois que tout le monde est toujours là, bien que vieillissant, affaibli pour certains. C'est la loi de l'âge qui avance, un âge avancé.
Les animaux sont gâtés chez toi, ils veulent rester le plus longtemps possible.
J'espère te voir bientôt, je te dirai par MP ou autre. 
Gros bisous et plein de caresses à tous tes poilus.*  ::

----------


## tarzandamour

des nouvelles Daysie ? 
gros bisous
MP ou tél ?

----------


## Zabou 95

oui, donnes nous de tes nouvelles ! ... amitiés

----------


## Daysie433

*nouvelles du  10/10/22 :

voilà trop longtemps que je n'ai pas donné de nouvelles de mamie Elfie qui a 15 ans 1/2 à présent
elle a été très choquée de perdre sa dernière compagne ma petite canichette noire réunionnaise Câline qui est partie en mai 2022
l'année 2022 a été très difficile pour moi car j'ai perdu 2 de mes soeurs, ma soeur aînée à 86 ans en février et ma petite soeur de 70 ans (en août) qui avait un cancer des poumons et un cancer de la tyroïde et qui est morte en se laissant mourir de faim et de soif 
j'ai perdu également en mai ma meilleure amie qui était ma "grande soeur de coeur" nous étions amies depuis 54 ans
tous ces départs m'ont laissée un grand vide et je suis encore en pleine déprime
Elfie ne veut plus se promener trop longtemps, elle ne fait plus qu'une ballade de 600 m à tous petits pas, reniflant toutes les odeurs laissées par ses congénères, il faut la forcer à l'aller alors qu'au retour elle marche beaucoup plus vite
elle adore aller sur le terrain, me fait ouvrir la porte sur la terrasse au moins 20 fois par jour, dort beaucoup, mes chats lui font beaucoup de bisous et moi plein de caresses, d'ailleurs quand elle rentre dans la maison elle s'arrête dans le hall d'entrée et attend sa ration de bisous et caresses
depuis qu'il fait plus froid elle dort avec moi contre mon dos, cet été pendant la canicule elle a beaucoup souffert de la chaleur (comme moi) car il faisait 31° dans la maison et je la mouillais avec des gants d'eau froide pour la rafraîchir
elle est toujours aussi, adorable cela fait presque 10 ans d'adoption à ma plus grande joie




quelques photos, la première de ma petite Câline le jour de son décès "tumeur dans la bouche avec hémorragies)*





































*nouvelles du 24/12/22
*
*à ma longue liste de décès s'ajoute celui du père de ma fille (mon 1er mari)
on peut dire que vraiment l'année 2022 a été terrible pour moi
je devais passer noël avec mon fils mais il a chopé la vilaine grippe qui sévit dans toute la france
je serais donc seule ce soir et demain avec mes petits amours à 4 pattes
il me reste 5 chats et Elfie dont la santé se maintient, toujours aussi douce et adorable elle aura 16 ans en janvier prochain
il y a eu en Normandie un petit épisode de neige et Elfie adore ça
toute ma petite tribu et moi-même nous vous souhaitons à tous de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année, bons réveillons et tous nos voeux de bonne et heureuse année 2023














*

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Je suis désolée d'arriver trop tard pour vous souhaiter un Joyeux Noel même si vous étiez seule avec vos amours à quatre pattes....L'année 2022 a été une année très  difficile pour vous et je ne peux que compatir à votre peine
Très simplement, je veux vous adresser mes voeux pour que 2023 vous laisse en bonne santé, proche de votre fils et de vos animaux à qui vous apportez tant comme ils vous apportent Je vous souhaite une année sereine avec des rayons de bonheur

----------


## Manouchka

Bonjour Daysie, je viens rarement sur ce forum, et je viens un peu par hasard de regarder quelques-unes de vos nouvelles sur ce post. J'admire votre amour pour vos compagnons, et je compatis aux douloureuses épreuves si rapprochées que vous avez vécues ces derniers mois, particulièrement pour votre petite soeur.
Je vous souhaite de tout coeur que l'année 2023 soit exempte d'épreuves et qu'elle vous voie en bonne santé, afin que vous retrouviez un peu de sérénité, avec le soutien de personnes qui vous aiment pour retrouver aussi le goût de vivre. Bien sincèrement, Manou

----------


## superdogs

Je me joins aux autres, pour vous apporter mon soutien virtuel face aux épreuves. Que ceux qui vous restent, humains ou animaux, vous couvrent d'amour, vous le méritez pleinement, il suffit de voir l'amour que vous donnez à vos poilus, par delà les années.
Merci pour eux/
Ici, ma roumaine me comble de petits bonheurs, elle dont je n'aurai jamais pensé qu'un jour elle serait aussi proche de moi... et confiante ! c'est une très belle adoption, et la lenteur de son évolution ne la rend que plus importante.

Si vous permettez, des  ::

----------

